# knitting tea party friday 5 may '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 5 May '17

And it is still raining. I don't think it has stopped in the last 36 hours. Not a downpour. Just a steady drizzle to a light rain. And dark. Starting tomorrow we are to have sunshine until next Thursday with temps in the mid50's to the low60's. That will be lovely weather if the wind warms up and/or dies down a little.

It has been a strange week. Heidi agrees. Neither of us have had gumption to do much of anything. The day's passed but I am hard pressed to come up with what I did this week. I do know I have a bunch of pages to catch up on.

Remember the letter about the dam beavers? I sent it to my daughter Heather in Indianapolis - she emailed me back - said she laughed so hard she was crying at the end. Evidently she enjoyed it.

CHICKEN FRANCAISE

Author: Judith Hannemann | bakeatmidnight.com
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 lb boneless skinless chicken breast halves
4 tbs extra-virgin olive oil -OR- canola oil-additional may be needed
3 eggs
3 tbs grated Romano cheese
2 tbs finely minced fresh parsley
3 tbs unsalted butter
2 tbs dry white wine
2 tbs fresh lemon juice
Salt & pepper to taste

Seasoned Flour:

¾ cup flour
¼ cup cornstarch
2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 cloves garlic, finely minced

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix the seasoned flour ingredients in a small bowl. Transfer to a large plate; set aside.

2. Lightly beat the eggs and stir in the grated cheese; set aside.

3 Pound the chicken breasts down to ¼-inch thickness between 2 sheets of plastic wrap.

4. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add the oil and heat until the oil shimmers.

5. Dredge each chicken breast first in the seasoned flour, then the egg mixture, letting excess egg mixture drip off.

6. Brown the chicken breasts until nicely brown on each side; about 4 minutes each side.

7. Remove to a platter to keep warm.

8. Wipe out the skillet then add the butter, wine, lemon juice and parsley. Bring to boil. Add salt and pepper to taste.

9. Spoon sauce over chicken. Garnish with lemon slices or wedges if desired.

Note: One thing I would recommend is that you use fresh parsley, lemon juice and garlic. Fresh always tastes best!

http://bakeatmidnite.com/chicken-francaise/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29#

Elise's Sesame Noodles

TOTAL TIME: 21 min 
SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

1 pounds pasta, spaghetti, 100% whole wheat
1/2 cup(s) soy sauce, less sodium
2 tablespoon oil, sesame
2 tablespoon oil, canola
2 tablespoon vinegar, rice wine or lime juice
1 1/2 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed
1 bunch(es) scallion(s) (green onions) sliced and divided, (optional)
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh chopped, divided, (optional)
4 cup(s) snow pea pods trimmed and sliced on the bias
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell thinly sliced
1/2 cup(s) sesame seeds, toasted

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Cook spaghetti until just tender, 9 to 11 minutes or according to package directions. Drain; rinse under cold water.

2. Meanwhile, whisk soy sauce, sesame oil, canola oil, vinegar (or lime juice), crushed red pepper, 1/4 cup scallions and 2 tablespoons cilantro (if using).

3. Add noodles, snow peas and bell pepper; toss to coat.

4. To serve, mix in sesame seeds and garnish with the remaining scallions and cilantro.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 345, Fat 12g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 542mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 12g, Fiber 10g, Carbohydrates 51g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/elises-sesame-noodles/

 Sweet Millet Porridge

Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

A popular grain in Indian and Asian cuisine, millet is high in heart-healthy magnesium as well as copper, manganese, and phosphorus - minerals that play important roles in your body. The toppings are both decadent and deeply nourishing: toasted almonds, strawberries, blueberries, and cinnamon. Nutrition translation: protein, vitamins and minerals, beneficial fats, and phytonutrients galore! This porridge takes about an hour and 15 minutes to cook, have the family early bird get it started!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

1/2 cup hulled millet
3 cups water
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
One-quarter cup sliced almonds 
12 fresh strawberries, sliced
One-half cup fresh blueberries
Pinch ground cinnamon

Instructions:

1. Put the millet in a fine strainer and rinse.

2. In a medium saucepan, stir together the millet, water, and vanilla over medium-high heat.

3. Bring to a boil then reduce heat to medium-low and simmer, stirring occasionally, until the millet is very tender and creamy, 1 hour 15 minutes to 1 hour 30 minutes. Add more water if you want the porridge a little thinner.

4. In a small skillet, toast the almonds over medium heat, stirring often, until golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes

5. Divide the porridge among bowls and top with the strawberries, blueberries, almonds, and cinnamon.

Nutritional facts per serving: 105 calories, 4 g total fat, 0 g saturated fat, 3 g protein, 15 g carbohydrate, 3 g dietary fiber, 6 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 0 mg cholesterol, 1 mg sodium.

SWEET POTATO TOAST 3 WAYS

Ingredients

sweet potatoes
almond butter
banana slices
cinnamon
avocado
salt & pepper
lemon zest
tuna
mayonnaise
red onion
relish

Directions

To Make Sweet Potato Toast:

1. Slice sweet potatoes lengthwise into 1/4 inch slices.

2. Add to the toaster like you would bread and toast on high.

Note: It took me 2 rounds to get it cooked how I like with a little bit a browning on both sides. It may take you more or less - toast until it is done through but still able to hold its shape.

For Avocado: Remove skin from avocado and slice. Add to toast and sprinkle with salt, pepper and some lemon zest.

For Almond Butter: Spread some almond butter on toast and add sliced banana and a bit of cinnamon.

For Tuna: I added 1 tablespoon of mayonnaise, 1 tablespoon relish and 1 tablespoon of diced red onion to a small can of tuna. Scoop tuna onto toast!

http://littlebitsof.com/2016/05/sweet-potato-toast-3-ways/?utm_content=buffer921f5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Lasagna Soup - Slow Cooker

This soup starts in the slow cooker. If you'd like, you can serve it up in oven proof bowls adding cheese on top and putting it under the broiler until the cheese melts. If you don't want to do that you can add cheese on top without putting it under the broiler.

Serves 8 people generously.

Ingredients:

1-1/2 pounds ground beef
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/2 large onion, chopped
1 can 28 ounces diced tomatoes
1 can 8 ounces tomato sauce
3-4 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons parsley flakes (or 1/4 cup fresh chopped parsley)
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil
4 cups chicken broth
1 cup water
salt and pepper to taste
8-12 ounces pasta of your choice
grated Mozzarella Cheese 
sliced Provolone cheese

Method:

1. Heat oil in frying pan.

2. Add ground beef and cook thoroughly, seasoning with salt and pepper.

3. Drain the ground beef and set aside on a plate with paper towel to soak up excess oil.

4. Add onion to the crock pot.

5. Add the meat on top of the onion.

6. Add the remaining ingredients except for the pasta and cheeses and stir together.

7. Cook on high for 6 hours.

8. Add the pasta and cook for 30 more minutes.

9. Remove bay leaf and serve in bowls adding grated Mozzarella cheese on top.

10. Or, fill broiler-proof bowls with soup adding grated Mozzarella cheese on top and one or two slices of Provolone cheese on top of the Mozzarella.

11. Place under broiler on a baking sheet watching carefully until the cheese melts and starts to brown.

12. Serve with salad and bread, if desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/lasagna-soup-slow-cooker.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Lemon Lavender Muffins

Author: Lindsey | pinchofyum.com

Ingredients

3/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons dried lavender buds (affiliate link)
1 lemon - juice and zest 
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 eggs
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup Almond Breeze Original Almond milk or Vanilla Almond milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda

Glaze:

1 cup powdered sugar
1 tablespoon (more or less) Almond Breeze Original almond milk or Vanilla almond milk

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Pulse the sugar, lavender, and lemon zest in a food processor until smooth. The goal is to break down the lavender. Set 1/4 cup aside.

2. Beat the 1/2 cup sugar, butter, and eggs until fluffy.

3. Beat in honey, almond milk, and vanilla.

4. Stir in dry ingredients gently until just combined.

5. Pour the batter into a prepared muffin tin (I just greased mine, no liners).

6. Bake for 20 minutes or until golden and the tops spring back when you touch them.

7. Whisk ingredients together for glaze.

8. Pour a spoonful over the top of each muffin and sprinkle with reserved sugar.

Note:

1. If you want to make this totally dairy-free, you can use your favorite butter substitute.

2. If you are sensitive to the flavor of lavender, use one teaspoon instead of two, or put the sugar mixture through a fine strainer to remove the larger pieces of lavender.

3. Don't overfill the muffin tins unless you want goofy little tops like mine have.

http://pinchofyum.com/lemon-lavender-muffins

Jalapeño Black Bean Dip

Fresh ingredients simmer together to create a creamy South of the border dip, with just a bit of spice.

Author: Marla Hingley | glutenfreeclub.com
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Makes about 2 cups
Serves 8

Ingredients

1 15oz can black beans, rinsed and drained
½ cup onion, diced
½ cup tomato, diced
½ cup pickled jalapeño slices (and 2 Tbsp liquid)
2 Tbsp water
½ tsp cumin
¼ tsp chili powder
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp lime juice
2 Tbsp fresh cilantro, chopped
Salt to taste

Instructions

1. In a saucepan combine all ingredients, except cilantro.

2. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

3. Allow to cool slightly.

4. Purée with cilantro in a food processor until smooth.

https://www.glutenfreeclub.com/jalapeo-black-bean-dip/

LEMON CHICKEN FETTUCCINE

One-pan Lemon Chicken Fettuccine is a fresh and easy take on dinner, tossed with tomatoes, mushrooms, lemon juice and olive oil.

Author: Katerina Petrovska | Diethood.com
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 20 mins
Total Time: 30 mins
Course: Dinner
Cuisine: Italian
Serves 4

Ingredients

8- ounces Fettuccine, cooked according to the directions on the package
3 tablespoons Borges Extra Virgin Olive Oil
3 to 4 boneless chicken breast halves , cubed
salt and pepper , to taste
1 pint sweet grape tomatoes , halved
1 package (8-ounces) mushroom slices
1/4 cup loosely packed fresh flat leaf parsley
For the Dressing

2 tablespoons Borges Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 lemon , juiced
1 teaspoon garlic paste
salt and pepper , to taste
grated parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat; add cubed chicken pieces.

2. Season with salt and pepper; cook until chicken is browned on all sides, stirring occasionally.

3. Add halved grape tomatoes, sliced mushrooms and parsley; frequently stirring, continue to cook for 3 to 4 minutes or until chicken is thoroughly cooked.

4. Add cooked fettuccine to chicken mixture and cook until heated through, stirring frequently.

5. In a mixing bowl or a jar, combine olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, salt and pepper; shake it or stir it until thoroughly mixed.

6. Stir into pasta mixture.

7. Remove from heat.

8. Taste for salt and pepper; adjust accordingly.

9. Sprinkle with grated parmesan cheese.

Serve.

http://diethood.com/lemon-chicken-fettuccine/#CQe4wf7p0jpJI1wE.99

Kotletten ~ Meat Balls

Some call them Kotletten or Cutletten and others know them as Klopps, but no matter what you may call them, they are a tasty deep-fried meatball. 
Ingredients

1 pound ground beef
1-2 slices day-old bread 
1 egg
1 medium potato, sliced
1 small onion, peeled and sliced
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Directions

1. Soak bread in water, and wring out excess.

2. Add the 'soaked bread' to a blender along with all other ingredients except for ground beef, and blend until smooth.

3. In a large mixing bowl, combine pureed mixture and ground beef.

4. Mix well with your hands.

5. Form meat balls of desired size.

6. Heat about 1/2 inch oil in frying pan and cook over medium-high heat.

7. Turn meat balls over once well browned on the bottom side; cook several minutes longer.

Note: If not using a blender, grate potato and onion before adding to meat mixture.

My theory is that if I am going to be deep-frying I might as well make it worthwhile, so I did five times this recipe last weekend. The meatballs not only taste great cold, but can be frozen to use in other dishes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/kotletten-meat-balls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Did you know this is 'Star Wars' month? My grandson Alex lives, eats and breathes Star Wars. He is already going gaga over the new Star Wars movie that doesn't come out until December. He has made up all look at the trailer on his phone. I have an idea he watches it several times a day. He has built all kinds of Star War's Legos. Grandpa bought him the two biggest ones - the Death Star - and the Millennium Falcon. The Millennium Falcon was about 27" long and the Death Star was maybe 18" in diameter. There are no written directions - just pictures showing where the pieces go. I got a lot of enjoyment watching him put them together.

How you find a recipe to make. --- Sam

I just remembered - Happy Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 28th April, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-466015-1.html

This week has been full of health news - some positive but others potentially very serious.

*Sorlenna's* Bub saw the cardiologist who is pleased with his progress - and happy for him to have his surgery (shoulder) around September. While *Marykayknits* has also been given the OK to have the hip replacement she badly needs.

The BIL of *Busyworkerbee's* sister is in ICU with a brain tumour, ?cancer. No further updates as yet.

*Pammie's* DD fell and needed 5 stitches in her head - no adverse effects reported. Extra relief for Pammie as she goes to the UK very soon.

*Gwen* had her eyes checked the other day - and they have improved so much all she needs now are the cheap readers from the Dollar Store.

*The wren* needs a CT scan - ultrasound showed up cysts on kidneys and something round liver so further investigation is required.

*Darowil's* mother has been diagnosed with endometrial cancer and is expected to have a hysterectomy soon but first sees the oncologist next week.

Bella was rushed to hospital again but is home again. Hoping the situation might be dealt with before an emergency arises again - her mother says that she is home now is miraculous.

Penelope Jean finally arrived to provide *Sugarsugar* with her second granddaughter.

*Dreamweaver* has many things going on within the family currently. Hard to know which ones are the most important but the number is overwhelming for Jynx. DGD's school was the site of a stabbing this week and after a similar episode earlier she is really struggling, compounded by it being exam week. Jynx's DH got biopsy results and he needs further surgery on his forehead for skin cancer. Scan results for youngest DD mean she needs to see a new urologist.

*Pacer* and Matthew have been travelling this week. He had one of his drawings in an international art competition. Back home safe and sound despite an accident near them that held them up for a couple of hours.

*Cashmeregma* is getting onto the computer very little for a mixture of reasons including learning Spanish. And *Kathleendoris* has been AWOL for a few weeks - just really busy.

*Rookie* had a mother duck who laid 10 eggs but all the eggs have now disappeared (as has the mother but that is likely because no eggs left to sit on).

PHOTOS
1 - *Swedenme * - Lady gardening bear
2 - *Rookie* - Progress on DD's kitchen
2 - *Rookie* - New front patio, driveway, walkway & landscaping
8 - *Lurker* - Anne's gansey
9 - *Pacer* - Matthew's friend's puppy
11 - *Sassafras* - DD Cathy feeding the horses
13 - *Pacer* - View from DB's back window
13 - *Kiwifrau* - Purple petunia hanging baskets
16 - *Pacer* - Matthew's doodles / DB's 2 dogs & a cat
16 - *Gwen* - Iris
16 - *Kehinkle* - DGS's 9th birthday party
18 - *Poledra* - Groomed fur babies
28 - *Bonnie* - Quilt
30 - *Pacer* - Traffic jam
38 - *Poledra* - Rompers
39 - *Kehinkle* - Gaga Shroud / Needle holders
40 - *Pacer* - Car crash
48 - *Pacer* - Knitting bag / Yarn / Scissors
56 - *Nursenikki* - Virus shawl / Wedding shawl
62 - *Sassafras* - DD and SIL
68 - *Darowil* - A toot-toot!
69 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Marikay
70 - *Kate* - 2 Little Monkeys Jumping on the Bed!
85 - *Bonnie* - Cartoon
85 - *Rookie* - DD's new dining area / Flowery rug
86 - *Nursenikki* - Iowa 80
90 - *Rookie* - DD's living room & kitchen
94 - *Nursenikki* - Progress on wedding shawl
100 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Sugarsugar
101 - *Swedenme* - Romper suit
105 - *Poledra* - Sock
106 - *Sassafras* - DD & SIL
108 - *Swedenme* - Lilla Lisa Diaper cover
107 - *Jacklou* - Sheep cardigan
112 - *Dreamweaver* - DD Olivia
114 - *Sugarsugar* - DGD Penelope Jean / Proud big sister!

RECIPES
12 - *Sam* - Basil Chicken over Angel Hair
54 - *Fan* - Asparagus cheese rolls

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1*, 11, 36 and 51 *
*Correction for Basil Chicken over Angel Hair is on page 12

CRAFTS
2 - *Kiwifrau* - Art from a photo (link)
3 - *Sassafras* - Photo jigsaw site - www.kristanix.com 
12 - *Flyty1n* - Alan Dart patterns (link)
14 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet Dobby the elf pattern (link)
26 - *Poledra* - Welsh socks (link)
57 - *Poledra* - Wastl socks (link)
62 - *Nursenikki* - Virus shawl pattern (link)
90 - *Rookie* - Stuff4crafts (link)
98 - *Bonnie* - Baby carriers (link)

OTHERS
25 - *Oneapril* - Duck parade!
30 - *Sam * - Frogs (link)
31 - *Flyty1n* - Used books (link)
39 - *Bonnie * - Japanese mint oil (links)
42 - *Angelam* - The elephants who came to dinner (link)
43 - *Lurker * - Funny
46 - *Rookie* - Marianne (link)
49 - *Lurker * - Funny letter to the State Environmental Agency
50 - *Lurker* - Treorchy Male Voice Choir : Myfanwy (link)
54 - *Rookie * - Knitting needle testing form (download)
56 - *Flyty1n* - Health benefits of knitting (link)
64 - *Darowil * - Oh Little One (link)
79 - *Sam* - Retractable castors (link)
84 - *Lurker * - Funny 
90 - *Budasha* - Heteronyms
105 - *Bonnie * - Buckingham Palace news (link)
115 - *Darowil* - "Stretch & sweep" explained (link)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo! Finally I'm home to get here earlier than later and not having 20 or more pages to catch up on from last week. 
Sam and summary ladies, thank you for the start of a new week. Today is a rather nothing day it seems, I've accomplished nothing of note. Now to go back and read through Sam's recipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just came on to KTP to catch up and read Sam's link. I was convinced he was 24 hours early until I realised it was Friday after all. I've had a day at home today, gardening, housework and all things domestic (boring) so I really didn't register what day it was! 
You've come up with a load more good recipes there Sam, I've already bookmarked Chicken Francaise.
Thanks to the summary ladies as always, where would we be without you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Star Wars is such a great story, we had a celebration of it on morning tv show May the 4th be with you! On Thursday lol!
I'm doing Darth Vader in cross stitch for adopted family member Ryan, he just loves Star Wars. 

Sam, some good recipes today, the millet porridge has me very interested thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a good idea. i will look for a pattern. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Star Wars is such a great story, we had a celebration of it on morning tv show May the 4th be with you! On Thursday lol!
> I'm doing Darth Vader in cross stitch for adopted family member Ryan, he just loves Star Wars.
> 
> Sam, some good recipes today, the millet porridge has me very interested thank you.


DS#1 is a big fan of Star Wars too - where do you think Luke got his name from?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 is a big fan of Star Wars too - where do you think Luke got his name from?!! :sm16: :sm09:


And our surname is Hamill as is Mark Hamill ta da!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got home from hair appt. and shopping. I'm tired! BBL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got home from hair appt. and shopping. I'm tired! BBL


Picture of you in your new hairdo?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.

Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad. 

On a positive note for me, have got my Traffic Control Course, so fingers crossed, will shortly have job and better income. And also have finally gotten a washing machine, gets delivered this morning so need to hop off here and make sure path is clear to move it through. Yippee

Ttyal


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for New week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the opening and the updates and keeping us all traveling through the week, together! You are wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Good to have your catch-up Heather. Hopefully won't be long before you get a job. Glad you sorted out what was squandering your data. And great to have a new washing machine!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


Sonja, I am glad you are feeling better! You are the model of patience and an inspiration to us all!! :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> DS#1 is a big fan of Star Wars too - where do you think Luke got his name from?!! :sm16: :sm09:


My nephew is Luke also, and it never gets old for his dad to tell him, "Luke I am your father!" :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As always Sam, you provide food for thought. My diet is low carb, high fat, so there is quite a lot I have given away, think I've lost 5 kg. Not 100% sure.
Thanks Margaret and Kate!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the job and the washer...both terrific!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that some things are looking up for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> As always Sam, you provide food for thought. My diet is low carb, high fat, so there is quite a lot I have given away, think I've lost 5 kg. Not 100% sure.
> Thanks Margaret and Kate!


Good job, Julie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good job, Julie!!


Thanks April- I will be checking on Wednesday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really good recipes. Will have to try some. I didn't know it was Star Wars month but then I'm not really a Star Wars' fan. Sounds like Alex is quite the fan and you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, summary ladies, I see that I missed a few things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


Glad your sore throat is finally leaving you. It was kind of you to listen to your acquaintance talk about her daughter. You were great to be so patient with everyone today, including your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting through the Traffic Control Course. I'm sure it won't be long before you get a job. Hope you haven't worn out your new washing machine by now. :sm17:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value. 
Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests. 
Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing. 
Congratulations on the completion of the Traffic Control Course busyworkerbee. That is a great accomplishment. 
Got the toe up sock book, so after doing some knockers I shall attempt my first pair of socks. Do most of you knit them toe up or band up? Is there a best pattern online to get started on? I would love your feedback as the socks I see here are so beautiful that I wonder if socks are going to be in my knitting "vocabulary".


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Glad that you've some good news re a course and washing machine.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. 
How're you feeling now, Sam?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for on a new job, that would be spectacular! 
Wonderful that DS's BIL made it through the surgery, I hope that it's not malignant or hasn't spread any further. 
Also great that you've worked out your data issues and we'll see you more often.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her. 

Glad some are feeling better. Prayers for those who need additional healing. 

Only two (technically three) loads this week but sure put in the miles. Monday I got a load out of Mesquite, TX to Dublin, CA (1700 miles). First load ever to CA. Dublin is just east of Oakland. Delivered on Wednesday and then got a short run from Sacramento to San Jose. But part way there, I got a challenge that it was cancelled as they needed equipment I didn't have. Thursday I picked a load up in Oakland that went to Phoenix, AZ delivering on Friday afternoon. I was able to drive straight through (780 miles) and delivered in the early morning. My oldest sister lives southeast of Tucson, so called her and asked if she wanted a weekend in Phoenix. She was able to so I booked a hotel. I'm waiting for her now. It's a three hour drive for her. Don't know what we will do but I have knitting in mind in air conditioning. It's over 100 here today. Monday, I will decide if I will go to El Paso on an empty move or wait here a couple days. 

Have my dual sock halfway done. Now to work up to the other cuff, then separate and put in the toes. Heels are going in as I knit. Pulled out Gaga shroud to work on. Almost ready for the short row lace insert. Just need to decide on color. 

Hope you all have a great weekend. Stay safe for those in inclement weather. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My nephew is Luke also, and it never gets old for his dad to tell him, "Luke I am your father!" :sm09:


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As always Sam, you provide food for thought. My diet is low carb, high fat, so there is quite a lot I have given away, think I've lost 5 kg. Not 100% sure.
> Thanks Margaret and Kate!


Great Julie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


Good to hear you are feeling so much better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got home from hair appt. and shopping. I'm tired! BBL


And what did you decide to do with your hair?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Your sisters inlaws are going through a tough time by the sounds of it.
A washing machine will be a great help. Congrats on finishing and passing the course. Hoping you can get a job with it soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to have your catch-up Heather. Hopefully won't be long before you get a job. Glad you sorted out what was squandering your data. And great to have a new washing machine!


New for me, but it is 2nd hand, and getting for free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


Toe-up is my normal way.
As for pattern if you are wanting to do them on magic loop I have taught a workshop here on KP (and includes a pattern). Access to all the workshops is via the KP link. You can read and access everything but you can't ask questions through them anymore. But I am never far away as you may have noticed.

Hope your test goes well tomorrow


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on getting through the Traffic Control Course. I'm sure it won't be long before you get a job. Hope you haven't worn out your new washing machine by now. :sm17:


Have just over an hour before I get it, then it only goes into place before I go to knitting group


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


I prefer another method again, called Soleful Socks which start in the middle of the sole and work up over the foot and heel and up the ankle. Love this way as have big hole problems or lump problems with other methods


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely weekend with your sister. Does she knit as well? But with 100 out you won't feel like doing much outside.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just realised, from responses, bad wording on my part. My Traffic Control Course starts next Tuesday. Am looking forward to it


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

OW! Sniff sniff, just got clocked in face be small metal dragon statue that I had forgotten was on top of linen cupboard. Upper lip very sore and 2mini stab holes. On a +side, being metal landing on tile floor it did not break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


That is one of the good things with it- you feel full because of the high fat. Yet to work out if it is working. 
I've only ever done 'top down' socks, and those on DPN's, I was gifted a socks book, but I am still a-Ganseying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great Julie!


 :sm24: I guess two weeks is not long enough to know how it is really affecting me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> New for me, but it is 2nd hand, and getting for free.


And hopefully really good. What capacity is it ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again, some really good recipes there

Summary ladies, thanks for your work

Heather, congrats on finishing the course, hope you get a great job soon. Great to get the free washer.

Joyce, good luck with the ACLS course

Julie, congratulations on the weight loss, I've heard that diet works well but keep watch on kidney functions as I've also heard the Atkins diet( sounds similar) may affect them

Sonja, I'm glad your Throat is finally better & good for you being so virtuous & patient today????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, my goodness, you do get around! Have fun with your sister.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Checking in! I thought I'd done it already, but then realized this wasn't in my watched topics. Finished another small quilt (well, needs binding). I'm hoping to get my thread tomorrow. I have to go out to get kitty litter anyhow, and Joann is right there...a good coupon for half off an item came in the mail, so may pick up basting spray as well.

Jynx, I meant to tell you that DD suggested rubbing alcohol to get the sticky off my mat, and it worked better than the vinegar mix. However, I'm going to use your box idea next time and have no clean up!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


Good thing today is your patience day or DH could be sporting a matching sore jaw. Glad throat is so improved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OW! Sniff sniff, just got clocked in face be small metal dragon statue that I had forgotten was on top of linen cupboard. Upper lip very sore and 2mini stab holes. On a +side, being metal landing on tile floor it did not break.


Ouch


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


Will be sending good vibes to you for your test tomorrow.....

I do socks from cuff down, but I'm just a traditionalist and use DPN needles as well. Many others on here are much better versed on sock knitting and will give you better thoughts. Socks are such a great little project for traveling, etc. and I love having socks that FIT me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


You are one of the ladies who always seems to get so much done. I just don't know how you can manage it all- and still find time for craft work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her.
> 
> ...


WOW, that was a lot of miles! Hope you have a nice an cool visit with your sister and get a trip out without any down time.... I hope hands are feeling better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OW! Sniff sniff, just got clocked in face be small metal dragon statue that I had forgotten was on top of linen cupboard. Upper lip very sore and 2mini stab holes. On a +side, being metal landing on tile floor it did not break.


Good for the floor, not so great for the lip!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


Sounds like a whole lot of work to me...... Do you wrap the trees to keep animals from munching on the bark? (Raspberry patch.... how lucky. I love them and they are perfect when combined with really dark chocolate!)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Found Darowil's workshop and printed her pattern. Will also check with my LYS and see what their favorite way is as well and what their help schedule is. Thanks for the help. Mother knitted hers from the top down, but I really paid little attention to her knitting except when it was for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Checking in! I thought I'd done it already, but then realized this wasn't in my watched topics. Finished another small quilt (well, needs binding). I'm hoping to get my thread tomorrow. I have to go out to get kitty litter anyhow, and Joann is right there...a good coupon for half off an item came in the mail, so may pick up basting spray as well.
> 
> Jynx, I meant to tell you that DD suggested rubbing alcohol to get the sticky off my mat, and it worked better than the vinegar mix. However, I'm going to use your box idea next time and have no clean up!


Good to know. I always have rubbing alcohol on hand. Will test it on a corner to make sure it doesn't lift the red grid marks, but it should be just fine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saw Dr. Iresha today. Had to laugh, I told her about Al getting crazy and asked for some Valium. She is so conservative she wrote Rx for five Xanax, but I'm only suppose to take 1/4 tablet if Ihink i need it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SAM.... Great recipes. I'm sending the sesame spaghetti to vegetarian GD. It sounds tasty and she could do a bunch and then microwave for quick meal.

Ladies... great review and so helpful.

Went to Dr. today and told him I was running a lottery on when this machine came off. Had nurses input. What was his and did mention that the prize could go up in value for the answer I liked best. He says 2-3 weeks more.... which puts me in the last week of May. His med. tech says to have nurse call with measurements and maybe it will be the sooner and I can be released by phone since I don't see him again until the 24th. Still no bath but can take dressing off before a change and have a real shower and get it wet! That really surprised me. I also learned that he sewed all the muscles back together and that it was normally a 2 month heal and that I did not have any hernias, even though the mesh was removed. That was all good news. He also said I could take binder off at night to sleep. I'm almost afraid to do that because I will hate putting it on in the morning. Still, great to know I have the option because I do hate the darned thing.

After Dr. I dropped DH off at nursery and drove for the first time. Went to the bank, drug store, had my nails done and ran into a new place and had hair washed and cut. It isn't short enough, but it was someone new and at least it is neater. Can't believe I've been in clothes all day. I feel almost like a real human being. Ate a lot of dust at the baseball game last night so good to feel cleaned up a bit.

Enough is enough though. I'm getting into comfy pj's and watching the end of the hockey game. 

Hope the rain stops for those flooding and starts for those drying up. Have a great week-end. I don't think I can handle an 8 AM VB tournament that would require leaving at 7.... but we will have a family dinner out for Livey's birthday on Sunday night. 3 outings in one week.... be still my heart. I guess that means I am getting a little energy back.... but that means I should try to clear a path or lift one layer of dust. Maybe I need to rethink that. 

On a sad note.... the young girl that committed suicide last Nov. would have turned 17 Sunday and her mother is doing an interview on TV tonight. I did not realize Grace and Livey were the exact same age, even though they were friends. I have taped the show but hope Livey doesn't see it. She is doing so well and doesn't need to revisit the tough times from last summer and fall.

Hugs to all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


Good luck on your ACLS class and test, I know you'll smash it with no problem. 
Luck also on having a fairly runner free trip to your class. 
I just jumped in the deep end with socks, but I seem to tend to do that with most things, found a pattern I wanted to do and just did it, I like dpn's but I have a friend who only works on 9" circular, so it's just going to be whatever seems to work best for you, it is a lot of fun though, to see them come into being as you knit them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her.
> 
> ...


David said "WOW". LOL, I guess that's his expression for a lot of driving in a short amount of time. 
Sounds like a great weekend, enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> New for me, but it is 2nd hand, and getting for free.


2nd hand is better than no hand for sure, mine was second hand too, from Marla's it was my grandmothers, the numbers on it date it made in 1972. lol

OUCH!!! On the dragon hitting you, great though that it didn't break itself or the floor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I guess two weeks is not long enough to know how it is really affecting me!


But as long as you feel better, that's the main thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


That sounds like a lot of work to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found Darowil's workshop and printed her pattern. Will also check with my LYS and see what their favorite way is as well and what their help schedule is. Thanks for the help. Mother knitted hers from the top down, but I really paid little attention to her knitting except when it was for me.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw Dr. Iresha today. Had to laugh, I told her about Al getting crazy and asked for some Valium. She is so conservative she wrote Rx for five Xanax, but I'm only suppose to take 1/4 tablet if Ihink i need it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM.... Great recipes. I'm sending the sesame spaghetti to vegetarian GD. It sounds tasty and she could do a bunch and then microwave for quick meal.
> 
> Ladies... great review and so helpful.
> 
> ...


That's great news! Hopefully the measurements will be small enough that you'll get rid of the machine a bit earlier. 
So sad about Livey's friend. Sending Livey hugs even though she doesn't know it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of work to me...... Do you wrap the trees to keep animals from munching on the bark? (Raspberry patch.... how lucky. I love them and they are perfect when combined with really dark chocolate!)


Yes, the moose & deer raise hell with them????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found Darowil's workshop and printed her pattern. Will also check with my LYS and see what their favorite way is as well and what their help schedule is. Thanks for the help. Mother knitted hers from the top down, but I really paid little attention to her knitting except when it was for me.


I used to knit top down but the toe was always lumpy, I find toe up much neater


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found Darowil's workshop and printed her pattern. Will also check with my LYS and see what their favorite way is as well and what their help schedule is. Thanks for the help. Mother knitted hers from the top down, but I really paid little attention to her knitting except when it was for me.


http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

This has all kinds of tutorials for all kinds of ways. PinTerest and Ravelry have some corresponding patterns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, hope you have a nice weekend with your sister

Jynx, I hope Livey doesn't see the interview. Suicide affects so many left behind, so sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are one of the ladies who always seems to get so much done. I just don't know how you can manage it all- and still find time for craft work.


I don't do much in winter but keep the house work done, this time of year I don't do much crafting, just the odd rainy day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alex wants to name the first boy obiwan. i suppose it could be worse. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> DS#1 is a big fan of Star Wars too - where do you think Luke got his name from?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling good martina - thanks for asking. i'm not looking for the scan to show anything worth worrying about. they must not either since i haven't heard from them with the appointment date.
--- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies.
> How're you feeling now, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free is always good. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> New for me, but it is 2nd hand, and getting for free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure what more you did when you were younger - i not sure it's possible. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

xanax us not that big a pill - how are you going to cut it into fourths and have anything to take? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Saw Dr. Iresha today. Had to laugh, I told her about Al getting crazy and asked for some Valium. She is so conservative she wrote Rx for five Xanax, but I'm only suppose to take 1/4 tablet if Ihink i need it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was some good driving. hope you and sister have a great weekend. you could send a little of that heat to us in nwohio - it would help us dry out. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought that was really funny also. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> alex wants to name the first boy obiwan. i suppose it could be worse. lol --- sam


LOL! It could indeed be worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


What a day's work! Glad you got the wire shifted before the grass grew. Are your days warming up at last?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But as long as you feel better, that's the main thing. :sm24:


I think I feel better- but the hip is getting a lot worse- very hard to walk any distance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I feel better- but the hip is getting a lot worse- very hard to walk any distance.


I sure hope that you hear something positive about your hip surgery soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a good idea. i will look for a pattern. --- sam


There are plenty of free ones on Ravelry, I used this one
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat 
you could change the wording to just started wars


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS#1 is a big fan of Star Wars too - where do you think Luke got his name from?!! :sm16: :sm09:


Luke is a lovely name . When you think he could have picked Hans or Chewie????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Glad you got your data sorted out Heather . Hope the course goes well and you find a job . Fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I am glad you are feeling better! You are the model of patience and an inspiration to us all!! :sm17:


Thank you April , that awful music is still ringing in my ears :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a day's work! Glad you got the wire shifted before the grass grew. Are your days warming up at last?


Today was hot, 28C/82F,& crazy windy, I could hear trees snapping off in the bush????It should really dry things up with farmers can get in the fields. Tomorrow 23 & Sunday only 13 & rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam. I hope you are feeling stronger and breathing easier. That Chicken Francaise sounds like a great Sunday dinner. So glad for the summaries ladies, as there are quite a few things I missed and will go back and find and read.
> Congratulations to all those losing weight. Julie, sounds like your diet is what was once called the Dr. Atkins diet in the US. I know that it works and has high satiety value.
> Do ACLS class and test tomorrow, and have to brave a 5 k spring marathon coming down the canyon on the very same road I have to travel up to get to the class. Fortunately, I can take an alternative route to within 3 blocks, then have to travel the same avenue the runners are on. It should be over by the time the class and test are over. Prayers, please, for my success in the test taking..I have never been good at written tests.
> Beautiful 88F degree day here. The sprinklers are turned on and functioning, good thing.
> ...


Good luck with your exam Joyce hope you sail through it .
I used sockit2me s basic pattern to learn how to knit socks . He is a kper who knits beautifully . The pattern is cuff down . The next time i make some I'm going to look at Margarets workshop and try toe up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


Not surprising you are tired out but do you feel good it's all done . Hope the weather stays nice for a long time and you can get lots more done .
How are all the calves doing?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> alex wants to name the first boy obiwan. i suppose it could be worse. lol --- sam


I'm just glad Luke's middle name is William (DH & both GFs) and not Skywalker!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Luke is a lovely name . When you think he could have picked Hans or Chewie????


True! :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM.... Great recipes. I'm sending the sesame spaghetti to vegetarian GD. It sounds tasty and she could do a bunch and then microwave for quick meal.
> 
> Ladies... great review and so helpful.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're definitely on the mend now. It must feel good to be able to drive and get to all the places you want and to be getting your energy back. I think you're definitely on course for KAP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM.... Great recipes. I'm sending the sesame spaghetti to vegetarian GD. It sounds tasty and she could do a bunch and then microwave for quick meal.
> 
> Ladies... great review and so helpful.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the wound really is doing well-YEAH (one of Elizabeth's favourite words when she does something). Just be careful not to overdo things now you are getting some energy- but great that you can get out and about. And enjoy your showers! 
I guess then that Sunday will be bitter sweet for Livey. Hope she has a lovely day all the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Found Darowil's workshop and printed her pattern. Will also check with my LYS and see what their favorite way is as well and what their help schedule is. Thanks for the help. Mother knitted hers from the top down, but I really paid little attention to her knitting except when it was for me.


As I say in my workshop I hope that my pattern is then just a start and that you will go beyond that pattern (not that you don't continue to use it, it is still the pattern I use most often as it is my go to simple not thinking pattern).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that you hear something positive about your hip surgery soon.


Monday may do something, I will certainly be protesting to the doctor, how painful it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today was hot, 28C/82F,& crazy windy, I could hear trees snapping off in the bush????It should really dry things up with farmers can get in the fields. Tomorrow 23 & Sunday only 13 & rain.


Gosh, that IS topsy turvy.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> OW! Sniff sniff, just got clocked in face be small metal dragon statue that I had forgotten was on top of linen cupboard. Upper lip very sore and 2mini stab holes. On a +side, being metal landing on tile floor it did not break.


Ouch!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

OOPS! I have been busy posting on last weeks TP! I was just thinking gosh there dont seem to be many pages since I was last on, then I see Sam's link to new TP ! Gee Wizz. I must be tired and not thinking straight LOL. :sm19: 

I wont even start to read this one tonight, I should be able to pop in sometime during the day tomorrow as I "think" I am having a quiet day. (I hope).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with your exam Joyce hope you sail through it .
> I used sockit2me s basic pattern to learn how to knit socks . He is a kper who knits beautifully . The pattern is cuff down . The next time i make some I'm going to look at Margarets workshop and try toe up


His socks are terrific and he's so quick - have you seen his YouTube videos? I believe he uses a 12" for his socks and I could too if I only did men's socks. For toe up, I like to start on the DPNs and then move to the 9" circular which works for men's and women's sizes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, good luck on your exams.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I haven't filled Rx yet, so don't know answer to your question. Good question.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, so happy you wound is healing. Good for you, three outings in one week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> OOPS! I have been busy posting on last weeks TP! I was just thinking gosh there dont seem to be many pages since I was last on, then I see Sam's link to new TP ! Gee Wizz. I must be tired and not thinking straight LOL. :sm19:
> 
> I wont even start to read this one tonight, I should be able to pop in sometime during the day tomorrow as I "think" I am having a quiet day. (I hope).


Probably suffering from "baby brain". :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure what more you did when you were younger - i not sure it's possible. --- sam


Just that I got it all done plus worked a full time job????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I feel better- but the hip is getting a lot worse- very hard to walk any distance.


I hope they get n with your surgery & get you out of pain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OOPS! I have been busy posting on last weeks TP! I was just thinking gosh there dont seem to be many pages since I was last on, then I see Sam's link to new TP ! Gee Wizz. I must be tired and not thinking straight LOL. :sm19:
> 
> I wont even start to read this one tonight, I should be able to pop in sometime during the day tomorrow as I "think" I am having a quiet day. (I hope).


Here's hoping!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get n with your surgery & get you out of pain


Thanks Bonnie- so do I!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not surprising you are tired out but do you feel good it's all done . Hope the weather stays nice for a long time and you can get lots more done .
> How are all the calves doing?


Yes, it does feel good to know I'm getting through some of the jobs as there's so much to do this time of year. Hopefully DH will work the garden with the tractor soon & I can get the garden seeded. I can work it with my tiller but it only takes 3 swipes with the tractor- maybe 15 minutes & it would take me a couple of hours.

Doing well, I think there are 23 now, 7 more to come. They are quite small when born, easier on the young cows, but seem to jump up & get going soon as they hit the ground. I will have to ask DS if he's taken any pictures lately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm just glad Luke's middle name is William (DH & both GFs) and not Skywalker!


????????I know of someone here who is " Skywalker"???? Some of our First Nations people like to pin " traditional" names on their kids, I don't think it helps them much later in life. One was names"Walks in the Rain". Some smart a-s at work commented, do you think the next one will be "Sh-ts in the Bush"????????????

Edit, I probably shouldn't have told this story but , oh, well????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I know of someone here who is " Skywalker"???? Some of our First Nations people like to pin " traditional" names on their kids, I don't think it helps them much later in life. One was names"Walks in the Rain". Some smart a-s at work commented, do you think the next one will be "Sh-ts in the Bush"????????????


Our Maori and Pacific people come up with some very unusual name spellings and combinations, but that was rather a dumb ass contribution.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm just glad Luke's middle name is William (DH & both GFs) and not Skywalker!


LOL! Was that even a consideration, that it be Skywalker? LOL! Lukes poor mum, wonder if you'll have a Leia if they have a girl next? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday may do something, I will certainly be protesting to the doctor, how painful it is.


Throw in a fews (or many) tears and wails and groans for emphasis even if the hip isn't terribly painful tomorrow, certainly can't hurt to paint it on thick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, I'm all caught up here again, breakfast is eaten and I think I'll get up and go do something. David got up at 6am and got all his stuff around and the kayak on the car and went to Hawk Springs to the lake to fish, I stayed in bed with the dogs for a while. I need to go clear up the kitchen since it looks like a bomb went off in there, then get the recycling taken down the street and get my greenhouses up and move some plants out there, I told David that if Bonnie in Canada can move stuff to her greenhouse, I'm moving mine out to ours. lol I have a 15 inch tomato plant, the two that I started with it are much smaller, only about half the size, but them I transplanted, the big one stayed in the same pot. 
Okay, I'm really off, see you all later, have a great day/night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started this week. Congrats to the new parents to that cute baby girl, Penelope. Big sis looks enameled with her.
> 
> ...


Great that you'll be able to meet up with your sister and have a weekend together. I keep thinking my younger brother and I should fly to Phoenix to visit my older brother. He will be 85 next week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OW! Sniff sniff, just got clocked in face be small metal dragon statue that I had forgotten was on top of linen cupboard. Upper lip very sore and 2mini stab holes. On a +side, being metal landing on tile floor it did not break.


Ouch! Hope it doesn't leave any scars.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SAM.... Great recipes. I'm sending the sesame spaghetti to vegetarian GD. It sounds tasty and she could do a bunch and then microwave for quick meal.
> 
> Ladies... great review and so helpful.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the wound is getting better, even though it's not as quick as you would like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> alex wants to name the first boy obiwan. i suppose it could be worse. lol --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today was hot, 28C/82F,& crazy windy, I could hear trees snapping off in the bush????It should really dry things up with farmers can get in the fields. Tomorrow 23 & Sunday only 13 & rain.


It's only 40 here this morning and dreary. I'm so depressed. Was going to transplant my orchids and when I looked at the orchid mix, I found that I have to soak it for at least 24 hours - so that's out for today.

Got a notice from Revenue Canada yesterday saying that I still owe them $31. I checked my account and there it says I owe them $34. I was supposed to pay my tax by instalments but didn't pay all-- just some. I discussed this with my brother and he said: "what are they going to do to you if you don't pay in instalments?" I didn't have an answer but I do now. :sm14: Will be paying the instalments on time this year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I know of someone here who is " Skywalker"???? Some of our First Nations people like to pin " traditional" names on their kids, I don't think it helps them much later in life. One was names"Walks in the Rain". Some smart a-s at work commented, do you think the next one will be "Sh-ts in the Bush"????????????
> 
> Edit, I probably shouldn't have told this story but , oh, well????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Picture of you in your new hairdo?


I will soon. I sweated so much yesterday that it looked awful! I hope that it will be easy to do on my trip!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Throw in a fews (or many) tears and wails and groans for emphasis even if the hip isn't terribly painful tomorrow, certainly can't hurt to paint it on thick.


I could well be in tears just from the pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's only 40 here this morning and dreary. I'm so depressed. Was going to transplant my orchids and when I looked at the orchid mix, I found that I have to soak it for at least 24 hours - so that's out for today.
> 
> Got a notice from Revenue Canada yesterday saying that I still owe them $31. I checked my account and there it says I owe them $34. I was supposed to pay my tax by instalments but didn't pay all-- just some. I discussed this with my brother and he said: "what are they going to do to you if you don't pay in instalments?" I didn't have an answer but I do now. :sm14: Will be paying the instalments on time this year.


My tax goes out automatically- makes life a lot simpler.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax goes out automatically- makes life a lot simpler.


Mine cones off my cheque monthly but DH pays only once/year. I'm supposed to get a $1400 refund


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that I got it all done plus worked a full time job????????


Oh, I know what you mean, Bonnie. 30 years ago, I had four young children, a stressful full time job, which frequently required me to work over my already difficult contracted hours, a husband who worked away from home, often abroad, and I was involved in a variety of community projects. None of that is true anymore, yet I seem to accomplish less in the house and in my copious spare time than I did back then in no spare time at all. Where did that energy go? :sm03:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could well be in tears just from the pain!


Oh, Julie, I hope they agree to operate soon. Perhaps a few tears when you have your appointment on Monday might get a few results. I don't think doctors always appreciate how much impact this sort of constant pain has. It may not kill you, but it destroys any real quality of life.

Hoping that they will at last make getting you out of pain a real priority. You have suffered enough already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could well be in tears just from the pain!


It's awful that they have you in so much pain and still can't make a decision on when to do surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have the two small greenhouses up and the plants out in them that needs to be in them, I planted the tomato plants in their permanent pots and made a make shift greenhouse for each one so that they are protected from the cold and heaven forbid, any hail. 
I need transplant all the flowers and my herbs, but I stopped for lunch, fruit smoothie with protein powder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up and smoothie drank, so I'll see you all later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just stopping in to say hi. I have been a bit tired this week. I wonder why. Lots of driving and time zone changes last week. My acid reflux has been visiting me this week as well which means that I don't sleep well but work anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, hope you have a nice weekend with your sister
> 
> Jynx, I hope Livey doesn't see the interview. Suicide affects so many left behind, so sad.


Me too, but her parent's are aware of it so up to them. She is still in counseling due to her boyfriend committing suicide so I would rather she had no reminders on her special week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> alex wants to name the first boy obiwan. i suppose it could be worse. lol --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not much!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> xanax us not that big a pill - how are you going to cut it into fourths and have anything to take? --- sam


SASSAFRAS 
That is totally ridiculous.... 5 pills. I take .5 mg every morning and every night. When the suicide occurred, I called and asked that it be raised to 1 mg and her office said she would but would not renew until I sought counseling. I refused and have not seen her since but we will discuss the lack of help and support when I needed it. The amount should be 1 mg anyhow, but a change was made by accident with another Dr. and I can't get it fixed. She wants me on Paroxatene but I don't like it and don't take it. All the Dr.s are afraid to prescribe because of addiction. My answer. What do they think the smoking was that cost me two lung lobes and just why does that matter. I am 73, they are free on my insurance plan and they keep me from having night terrors. Enough said. FIND ANOTHER DR. (and Sam is right.... you will have Xanax dust if you try to cut that pill.) Anxiety exists. It affects our lives. (What I really want is Atavan but can only get it at night when in the hospital. From past experience, I know it works and has no side effects for me. If it is so horrid, why does it exist?) Off my soapbox now but the Dr. is being way too conservative, given the situation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm just glad Luke's middle name is William (DH & both GFs) and not Skywalker!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you're definitely on the mend now. It must feel good to be able to drive and get to all the places you want and to be getting your energy back. I think you're definitely on course for KAP!


I'm sure planning on it and the Dr. is reminded every time I see him..... (All that driving was less than 5 miles... all local, but it was lot of errands accomplished.)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to get ready for my trip, so ready fast and not commenting! Thinking about you all and saying prayers for those in need.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Sore throats gone at long last slight twinge around the jaw line that husband says has nothing to do with tonsillitis and everything to do with I talk to much but I'm being very virtuous today and practising my patience so ignored him . Got cornered by an acquaintance this morning nice lady but I always get the full story about her daughter and ex or not ex he's a bully but she will keep taking him back , I'm thinking she should put her children first but I refrained from saying so , then decided to take husband for a drive vwho proceeded to have the radio on a channel were all the so called songs have about two sentences to them repeated over and over he's lucky I brought him back home . So my motto today has been patience is a virtue ????
> You should knit your grandson a star wars hat Sam . I knit 3 for sons and they loved them


I am glad you are feeling better Sonja and also well done with you patience! LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like the wound really is doing well-YEAH (one of Elizabeth's favourite words when she does something). Just be careful not to overdo things now you are getting some energy- but great that you can get out and about. And enjoy your showers!
> I guess then that Sunday will be bitter sweet for Livey. Hope she has a lovely day all the same.


The wound is doing very well. The energy level is come and go.... but, as I told the Dr., this go round of surgery has more mental repercussions than the last one. He won't allow me to drive on highways and DH won't let me drive anywhere but our neighborhood because my concentration is fleeting.... I find it easy to get discouraged but it just because the whole thing was unexpected (thought I would wake up stitched like last time) and it is such an aggravation. This is the time of year to accomplish things before the weather turns hot and I am wasting it.

It is my fervent hope that Livey's parents do not chose to watch the news interview. She can do without reminders... The girls had not seen each other in 2 years and the mother owns a theater group. For my money, her interview was a little dramatic, self-serving and placed some blame on the child so I would rather Livey not see it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Star Wars is such a great story, we had a celebration of it on morning tv show May the 4th be with you! On Thursday lol!
> I'm doing Darth Vader in cross stitch for adopted family member Ryan, he just loves Star Wars.
> 
> Sam, some good recipes today, the millet porridge has me very interested thank you.


DD has had quite a few people saying that that is how they will remember Penelope's birthday. LOL. May the 4th... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to have your catch-up Heather. Hopefully won't be long before you get a job. Glad you sorted out what was squandering your data. And great to have a new washing machine!


And ditto from me.... good luck with getting work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His socks are terrific and he's so quick - have you seen his YouTube videos? I believe he uses a 12" for his socks and I could too if I only did men's socks. For toe up, I like to start on the DPNs and then move to the 9" circular which works for men's and women's sizes.


I may have to give that a try. I just have not seen a toe up pattern that particularly tempted me. I'm more into different cuff patterns. I have always been afraid the 9" was too big and would have stitches stretched out too far. I guess I need to open mind and at least look at it..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As always Sam, you provide food for thought. My diet is low carb, high fat, so there is quite a lot I have given away, think I've lost 5 kg. Not 100% sure.
> Thanks Margaret and Kate!


Well done on the weight loss! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Throw in a fews (or many) tears and wails and groans for emphasis even if the hip isn't terribly painful tomorrow, certainly can't hurt to paint it on thick.


Be sure to get up slowly and with much effort and almost fall over as well. Prayers that the doctor will get the message and get you help to get it fixed. 
Thanks for the ACLS support..finished it today just fine, and, of course, celebrated by going to my LYS and getting some cream yarn for socks and also a skein of hand dyed by a local dyer, also some socks, of a beautiful burgundy with colors of gold and green. Could not pass it up, as it "called to me". Ted also gave me a skein of lavender yarn which I will make into knitted knockers and bring back to him. He does this yarn free of charge as his donation to the local Huntsman cancer center. 
Ted, the owner, was walking very nicely around with a cane. I asked if he was having knee problems. He said he had his total hip 3 weeks ago and simply used the cane on that side to keep people from bumping in to him. He is now pain free on that side. I would hope, dear Julie, that you could finally get your hip done so you could be pain free as he is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm Totally tuckered out tonight. Worked like a horse all day but I got lots done, flower beds have all been gone through with Roundup & the raspberry & strawberry patches too- as long as you do it before any green leaves are showing there's no damage & so much easier than digging quack grass & dandelions.
> Last fall DH sold an old truck that's been down by the garden for 25+ years, I had stored pieces of chicken wire in the back that I use for wrapping trees & growing vines, tat was all just thrown on the ground which would be a pain in the butt once grass grows up through it so I moved all of that plus pulled the cages off my trees & hauled it to another old truck for storage.
> I also moved all my plants out to the greenhouse & shaded up the planter on the front of the house. I'd wanted to vacuum up the house after moving the plants but that will have to wait until morning, I'm just too tired. I sure can't work like I used to????


Gee wizz I think you work extremely hard none the less. I am exhausted just thinking about all you get done in a day. :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I know of someone here who is " Skywalker"???? Some of our First Nations people like to pin " traditional" names on their kids, I don't think it helps them much later in life. One was names"Walks in the Rain". Some smart a-s at work commented, do you think the next one will be "Sh-ts in the Bush"????????????
> 
> Edit, I probably shouldn't have told this story but , oh, well????


For me, I like the native names and there is an Indian lore about skywalkers that have nothing to do with Star Wars. It would probably be best if it was the second name, but traditions die hard. In NM, the young men who live in the pueblos that still do not allow power etc. often have off reservation jobs in construction. They will buy the required work boots, but cut the soles off because they are raised to be barefoot. Lots of adaptions to be able to work in the outside world!

We just had a case here where a school sent a young boy (like 10) home because he was growing his hair long. It was so he could honor his grandmother who had recently died. The hair has to be a certain length before it can be cut off as a show of respect. Once the news got a hold of the story, the school quickly backed down and said it was all a misunderstanding. (Or maybe someone reminded them about religious freedom.)

I'm for a little diversity in the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Be sure to get up slowly and with much effort and almost fall over as well. Prayers that the doctor will get the message and get you help to get it fixed.
> Thanks for the ACLS support..finished it today just fine, and, of course, celebrated by going to my LYS and getting some cream yarn for socks and also a skein of hand dyed by a local dyer, also some socks, of a beautiful burgundy with colors of gold and green. Could not pass it up, as it "called to me". Ted also gave me a skein of lavender yarn which I will make into knitted knockers and bring back to him. He does this yarn free of charge as his donation to the local Huntsman cancer center.
> Ted, the owner, was walking very nicely around with a cane. I asked if he was having knee problems. He said he had his total hip 3 weeks ago and simply used the cane on that side to keep people from bumping in to him. He is now pain free on that side. I would hope, dear Julie, that you could finally get your hip done so you could be pain free as he is.


Well done, I am glad you got through it all ok. How nice of Ted to do "his bit" for cancer. And that he is doing so well after hip surgery. Julie imagine that pain free!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja - i've done simple color work but never this much. it would indeed be a challenge. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There are plenty of free ones on Ravelry, I used this one
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-force-awakens-hat
> you could change the wording to just started wars


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, Bonnie. 30 years ago, I had four young children, a stressful full time job, which frequently required me to work over my already difficult contracted hours, a husband who worked away from home, often abroad, and I was involved in a variety of community projects. None of that is true anymore, yet I seem to accomplish less in the house and in my copious spare time than I did back then in no spare time at all. Where did that energy go? :sm03:


Hard to believe but I was nicknamed "Wonder Woman" at work. I believe in the theory that you will fill up the available time with your needs. When younger, I had to stay busy, schedule and focus to fit in all the needed activities. When I retired, it was just as easy to say "No rush, I'll do that tomorrow....." Eventually, tomorrow turns into a few weeks, etc. etc. Lately, tomorrow has turned into a few years later!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tired out but I have a lovely clean house , a nice tidy back garden every thing growing nicely even the vegetables, ironing all put away although I have just remembered I still have laundry on the line it can now stay there as I've just sat down. . I've put some wooden decking tiles in the back corner of the garden along with some shade planting and was thinking of moving the solar water fountain there or a big pot but who do I find laying flat out there and with no intentions of moving mishka , she is still down there now at 10.30 . Husband said he will get her in as I'm thinking of going to bed . Will be fun to see what she does tomorrow when I put something there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> His socks are terrific and he's so quick - have you seen his YouTube videos? I believe he uses a 12" for his socks and I could too if I only did men's socks. For toe up, I like to start on the DPNs and then move to the 9" circular which works for men's and women's sizes.


I haven't seen his videos I'll have to look out for them , his basic sock pattern is perfect for me so easy and the socks fit perfect every time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it does feel good to know I'm getting through some of the jobs as there's so much to do this time of year. Hopefully DH will work the garden with the tractor soon & I can get the garden seeded. I can work it with my tiller but it only takes 3 swipes with the tractor- maybe 15 minutes & it would take me a couple of hours.
> 
> Doing well, I think there are 23 now, 7 more to come. They are quite small when born, easier on the young cows, but seem to jump up & get going soon as they hit the ground. I will have to ask DS if he's taken any pictures lately


Glad to hear they are doing OK hope you do get some pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they should have stuck it in somewhere. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm just glad Luke's middle name is William (DH & both GFs) and not Skywalker!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tired out but I have a lovely clean house , a nice tidy back garden every thing growing nicely even the vegetables, ironing all put away although I have just remembered I still have laundry on the line it can now stay there as I've just sat down. . I've put some wooden decking tiles in the back corner of the garden along with some shade planting and was thinking of moving the solar water fountain there or a big pot but who do I find laying flat out there and with no intentions of moving mishka , she is still down there now at 10.30 . Husband said he will get her in as I'm thinking of going to bed . Will be fun to see what she does tomorrow when I put something there


Pout! (I'm rather jealous of all you accomplished while I have done nothing...... Love the smell of linens hung out to dry but have no place to do it.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FYI

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: May 6, 2017 02:34:33
This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"knitting tea party friday 21 april '17"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here.

And the new topic is located here.

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: May 6, 2017 02:35:59
This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"knitting tea party friday 24 march '17"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here.

And the new topic is located here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday may do something, I will certainly be protesting to the doctor, how painful it is.


Yes I think he needs to try to find out how much longer before it is your turn for the surgery. Good luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you have time to sleep? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that I got it all done plus worked a full time job????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks sonja - i've done simple color work but never this much. it would indeed be a challenge. --- sam


One row at a time Sam and it becomes simple colour work , you only work with 2 colours at a time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Be sure to get up slowly and with much effort and almost fall over as well. Prayers that the doctor will get the message and get you help to get it fixed.
> Thanks for the ACLS support..finished it today just fine, and, of course, celebrated by going to my LYS and getting some cream yarn for socks and also a skein of hand dyed by a local dyer, also some socks, of a beautiful burgundy with colors of gold and green. Could not pass it up, as it "called to me". Ted also gave me a skein of lavender yarn which I will make into knitted knockers and bring back to him. He does this yarn free of charge as his donation to the local Huntsman cancer center.
> Ted, the owner, was walking very nicely around with a cane. I asked if he was having knee problems. He said he had his total hip 3 weeks ago and simply used the cane on that side to keep people from bumping in to him. He is now pain free on that side. I would hope, dear Julie, that you could finally get your hip done so you could be pain free as he is.


Knew you would pass congratulations . 
Your LYS sounds like a nice place to visit


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Probably suffering from "baby brain". :sm09: :sm09:


Absolutely! It is 7.45am here. I wonder how they managed on the first night at home, I am sure I will hear all about it. LOL. Had to laugh as last night I was on FB and DD msg me on there..."I cant get Penelope to burp" ! I msg back....ummm and you want me to....do what? LOL. Not coming over to burp baby sorry. Anyway they managed and of course she ended up burping.... :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have a really good come to Jesus talk with him - just how much pain does the doctor want you in before he does anything? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Monday may do something, I will certainly be protesting to the doctor, how painful it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - do you think you might have used it up thirty years ago - i don't see how you have any left after doing all that. but the nice thing about retirement is you don't have to go 'great guns' any more. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I know what you mean, Bonnie. 30 years ago, I had four young children, a stressful full time job, which frequently required me to work over my already difficult contracted hours, a husband who worked away from home, often abroad, and I was involved in a variety of community projects. None of that is true anymore, yet I seem to accomplish less in the house and in my copious spare time than I did back then in no spare time at all. Where did that energy go? :sm03:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tired out but I have a lovely clean house , a nice tidy back garden every thing growing nicely even the vegetables, ironing all put away although I have just remembered I still have laundry on the line it can now stay there as I've just sat down. . I've put some wooden decking tiles in the back corner of the garden along with some shade planting and was thinking of moving the solar water fountain there or a big pot but who do I find laying flat out there and with no intentions of moving mishka , she is still down there now at 10.30 . Husband said he will get her in as I'm thinking of going to bed . Will be fun to see what she does tomorrow when I put something there


As your house and garden is all so clean and tidy I would make DH, DS and Mishka all stand to attention in the corner and not move! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love atavan - i have a 'knock off' that works well. i take it when needed - usually when i am having a super hard time breathing and i am about to go into a big panic attack.
i love the stuff. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> SASSAFRAS
> That is totally ridiculous.... 5 pills. I take .5 mg every morning and every night. When the suicide occurred, I called and asked that it be raised to 1 mg and her office said she would but would not renew until I sought counseling. I refused and have not seen her since but we will discuss the lack of help and support when I needed it. The amount should be 1 mg anyhow, but a change was made by accident with another Dr. and I can't get it fixed. She wants me on Paroxatene but I don't like it and don't take it. All the Dr.s are afraid to prescribe because of addiction. My answer. What do they think the smoking was that cost me two lung lobes and just why does that matter. I am 73, they are free on my insurance plan and they keep me from having night terrors. Enough said. FIND ANOTHER DR. (and Sam is right.... you will have Xanax dust if you try to cut that pill.) Anxiety exists. It affects our lives. (What I really want is Atavan but can only get it at night when in the hospital. From past experience, I know it works and has no side effects for me. If it is so horrid, why does it exist?) Off my soapbox now but the Dr. is being way too conservative, given the situation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! It is 7.45am here. I wonder how they managed on the first night at home, I am sure I will hear all about it. LOL. Had to laugh as last night I was on FB and DD msg me on there..."I cant get Penelope to burp" ! I msg back....ummm and you want me to....do what? LOL. Not coming over to burp baby sorry. Anyway they managed and of course she ended up burping.... :sm16: :sm19:


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> As your house and garden is all so clean and tidy I would make DH, DS and Mishka all stand to attention in the corner and not move! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


How I wish I could . Son is not so bad it's only his room he leaves untidy, but husband and dog are messy messy .


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wish you could send a little rain here. CA is depending on the snow pack. 
Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone is so transfixed on being 'politically correct' - phooy i say - phooy. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> For me, I like the native names and there is an Indian lore about skywalkers that have nothing to do with Star Wars. It would probably be best if it was the second name, but traditions die hard. In NM, the young men who live in the pueblos that still do not allow power etc. often have off reservation jobs in construction. They will buy the required work boots, but cut the soles off because they are raised to be barefoot. Lots of adaptions to be able to work in the outside world!
> 
> We just had a case here where a school sent a young boy (like 10) home because he was growing his hair long. It was so he could honor his grandmother who had recently died. The hair has to be a certain length before it can be cut off as a show of respect. Once the news got a hold of the story, the school quickly backed down and said it was all a misunderstanding. (Or maybe someone reminded them about religious freedom.)
> 
> I'm for a little diversity in the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are healthy - well relatively so - once you are back on top we will start hearing about what all you have accomplished. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Pout! (I'm rather jealous of all you accomplished while I have done nothing...... Love the smell of linens hung out to dry but have no place to do it.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me feel better. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> One row at a time Sam and it becomes simple colour work , you only work with 2 colours at a time


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How I wish I could . Son is not so bad it's only his room he leaves untidy, but husband and dog are messy messy .


 :sm09: :sm09: 
I'm off to bed now. I'm out walking tomorrow and the weather forecast is not looking too bad. 18c/19c 
Night night sleep tight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, like your soap box. I know she is conservative, but I think initial Rx is to see how it affects me. I haven't picked it up yet. I will tomorrow. I'm not brave enough for Walmart on a Saturday. I do worry about addiction, although, I'm sober 40 years and never addicted to drugs. Thanx.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waterjogged 30 min., then lazed in jacuzzi and sauna. Nap time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His socks are terrific and he's so quick - have you seen his YouTube videos? I believe he uses a 12" for his socks and I could too if I only did men's socks. For toe up, I like to start on the DPNs and then move to the 9" circular which works for men's and women's sizes.


I went back and couldn't find man you are talking about. Think you said he had good you tube sock videos. Can you tell me his name again?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, like your soap box. I know she is conservative, but I think initial Rx is to see how it affects me. I haven't picked it up yet. I will tomorrow. I'm not brave enough for Walmart on a Saturday. I do worry about addiction, although, I'm sober 40 years and never addicted to drugs. Thanx.


Would the doctor consider starting you on a low antidepressant that isnt so addictive.? There are quite a few options out there and could take the edge of things for you. They usually take couple of weeks to take effect though. A few years ago when I was "a mess" with life, my GP started me on Citalopram 20mg 1 a day and in the two weeks while waiting for it to start taking effect I was allowed to have 1mg of Diazapam a day if needed. I only took the Diazapam for a couple of worst days. They did give an instant relief of feeling slightly more settled. I was on the Citalopram for 3 years then life improved and I weaned off them over a couple of weeks no problems.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> everyone is so transfixed on being 'politically correct' - phooy i say - phooy. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love atavan - i have a 'knock off' that works well. i take it when needed - usually when i am having a super hard time breathing and i am about to go into a big panic attack.
> i love the stuff. --- sam


Gee, wonder if I could see YOUR Dr. when I'm in Ohio! I would use "as needed" as well but would like in in the evening to help with sleep. I like that it has NO side effects for me and really works. Glad it works well for you. That big panic attack feeling is horrid.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone is so transfixed on being 'politically correct' - phooy i say - phooy. --- sam


 :sm24: I'm also not a fan of "revisionist history"... It is what it is!!!! (or was)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

"Always Dreaming" just won the Kentucky Derby. DH thought I should have put a lot of money on it with that name. Wish I had... Yarn fund needs some $$$)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I may have to give that a try. I just have not seen a toe up pattern that particularly tempted me. I'm more into different cuff patterns. I have always been afraid the 9" was too big and would have stitches stretched out too far. I guess I need to open mind and at least look at it..


I'll have one for you to try out at the KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I went back and couldn't find man you are talking about. Think you said he had good you tube sock videos. Can you tell me his name again?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204981-1.html

The search for Sockit2Me's patterns, etc.

His video:






There are many video tutorials on 9" circular sock knitting.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all. Haven't messaged in a few days but am managing to keep up.
Prayers for Bella and family, and hopes Julie soon hears about surgery.
Penelope is beautiful and love the picture of Serena holding her.
Continue to work away on projects for Christmas, and a couple items for myself.
Spent today touring local wineries and taste testing, a "girls day" with MIL, 2 SIL, 2 nieces and my 2 daughters. My daughters did not taste testing as both a expecting, but a great time was had by all.
Prayers for all in need and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> "Always Dreaming" just won the Kentucky Derby. DH thought I should have put a lot of money on it with that name. Wish I had... Yarn fund needs some $$$)


Indeed you should have! LOL! :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Haven't messaged in a few days but am managing to keep up.
> Prayers for Bella and family, and hopes Julie soon hears about surgery.
> Penelope is beautiful and love the picture of Serena holding her.
> Continue to work away on projects for Christmas, and a couple items for myself.
> ...


What a wonderful way to spend a day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I have been a bit tired this week. I wonder why. Lots of driving and time zone changes last week. My acid reflux has been visiting me this week as well which means that I don't sleep well but work anyway.


Ooh yuck, I hope that the AR passes soon and you don't have that unpleasant visitor too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! It is 7.45am here. I wonder how they managed on the first night at home, I am sure I will hear all about it. LOL. Had to laugh as last night I was on FB and DD msg me on there..."I cant get Penelope to burp" ! I msg back....ummm and you want me to....do what? LOL. Not coming over to burp baby sorry. Anyway they managed and of course she ended up burping.... :sm16: :sm19:


LOL! Well, she may as well get used to it now, you can't very well run over there every evening to burp the baby. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yoga instructor messaged me earlier today, so if all goes to plan, it sounds like I'll be doing a.m. yoga too, but as an assistant. I'm loving yoga and losing weight so I definitely am not against doing more of it, but we all know that I do not do mornings very well. lol I see my coffee intake going up in the mornings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, she may as well get used to it now, you can't very well run over there every evening to burp the baby. lol


Ummm, nope, that wont be happening. hahaha


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope. 

Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11: 

Blimey sorry it is so big....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yoga instructor messaged me earlier today, so if all goes to plan, it sounds like I'll be doing a.m. yoga too, but as an assistant. I'm loving yoga and losing weight so I definitely am not against doing more of it, but we all know that I do not do mornings very well. lol I see my coffee intake going up in the mornings.


Well done to you! Good luck with it all. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm, nope, that wont be happening. hahaha


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


We like big pictures, easier to see you and of course little Penelope. She's such a beautiful baby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done to you! Good luck with it all. :sm24:


Thank you, should be fun and interesting. lol


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You'll probably all be upset when you discover that you missed National Zipper Day on 4/29! I know I was.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


So pretty - and so peaceful looking. Glad that they had a good first night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you. If the Xanax doesn't cut it I'll talk to her about antidepressant. God knows I'm depressed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For me, I like the native names and there is an Indian lore about skywalkers that have nothing to do with Star Wars. It would probably be best if it was the second name, but traditions die hard. In NM, the young men who live in the pueblos that still do not allow power etc. often have off reservation jobs in construction. They will buy the required work boots, but cut the soles off because they are raised to be barefoot. Lots of adaptions to be able to work in the outside world!
> 
> We just had a case here where a school sent a young boy (like 10) home because he was growing his hair long. It was so he could honor his grandmother who had recently died. The hair has to be a certain length before it can be cut off as a show of respect. Once the news got a hold of the story, the school quickly backed down and said it was all a misunderstanding. (Or maybe someone reminded them about religious freedom.)
> 
> I'm for a little diversity in the world.


I think the fellow that's named Skywalker is just called Skye & I know several others with that name too. Some names are OK but others I'm sure cause the kids grief in school - didn't Gweneth Paltrow name her daughter Apple????.?
Here there would be no problem with the long hair in school but I can't imagine OH & S- occupational health & safety would allow anyone barefoot on a job site. I know DS told me a fellow with a turban & beard was told to lose both or leave the job site as hard hats were required & you had to be able to fit a respirator when H2S levels got high so no facial hair


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you so much for info. I wasn't familiar with him, as I don't do KP, just KTP.
Cathy, you look eautiful, and young enough to be the mom! Penelope Is gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tired out but I have a lovely clean house , a nice tidy back garden every thing growing nicely even the vegetables, ironing all put away although I have just remembered I still have laundry on the line it can now stay there as I've just sat down. . I've put some wooden decking tiles in the back corner of the garden along with some shade planting and was thinking of moving the solar water fountain there or a big pot but who do I find laying flat out there and with no intentions of moving mishka , she is still down there now at 10.30 . Husband said he will get her in as I'm thinking of going to bed . Will be fun to see what she does tomorrow when I put something there


You've been a whirlwind today, no wonder you're tired. Good luck with Mishka

I put out solar lights & some garden ornaments yesterday, I'm wondering if Kimber will think they are new toys to chew.???? One is a life size rooster that was pricy so she better leave that alone, I already have a hen that's missing part of her tail from our old dog????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear they are doing OK hope you do get some pictures


I was out there today but didn't take the camera, DH came & got me to watch a gatewhile I was out working in the yard. He was hooking onto the cultivator to do my garden & if there a gate open & ungarded for 2 minutes the darn horse will get out????It's like a game for him, he drives us crazy????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you so much for info. I wasn't familiar with him, as I don't do KP, just KTP.
> Cathy, you look eautiful, and young enough to be the mom! Penelope Is gorgeous.


Hahaha, you are too kind. But no way am I young enough...LOL. But I will agree that Penelope is gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i take it anytime i need it - morning, noon or night. it has saved my many times - i think a few of those times i would have called for an ambulance had i not had them. a life saver indeed.
--- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Gee, wonder if I could see YOUR Dr. when I'm in Ohio! I would use "as needed" as well but would like in in the evening to help with sleep. I like that it has NO side effects for me and really works. Glad it works well for you. That big panic attack feeling is horrid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204981-1.html
> 
> The search for Sockit2Me's patterns, etc.
> 
> ...


His fingers sure fly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've been a whirlwind today, no wonder you're tired. Good luck with Mishka
> 
> I put out solar lights & some garden ornaments yesterday, I'm wondering if Kimber will think they are new toys to chew.???? One is a life size rooster that was pricy so she better leave that alone, I already have a hen that's missing part of her tail from our old dog????????


Oh golly, I hope Kimber does leave them alone. Mind you years ago when we had a lab there is no way I could have anything like that outside for the first 3 years...... :sm19:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


Great photo. I hope she continues to sleep well, that will make life much easier for your DD


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you grandma sherry - sounds like you had a great day today. when do we get to see the new grandbabies? --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Haven't messaged in a few days but am managing to keep up.
> Prayers for Bella and family, and hopes Julie soon hears about surgery.
> Penelope is beautiful and love the picture of Serena holding her.
> Continue to work away on projects for Christmas, and a couple items for myself.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture cathy - precious little one. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sugarsugar, nice picture of you and little Penelope. Beautiful baby with beautiful, doting grandmother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't want to have to stop in the middle of the yoga pose so maybe you should watch the coffee intake. you are going to be so svelte. --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> Yoga instructor messaged me earlier today, so if all goes to plan, it sounds like I'll be doing a.m. yoga too, but as an assistant. I'm loving yoga and losing weight so I definitely am not against doing more of it, but we all know that I do not do mornings very well. lol I see my coffee intake going up in the mornings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, great that the wound is finally healing & you are feeling well enough to be out & about a bit

Desert Joy, hope you get a prescription that helps calm the stress you are under without worry of addiction. I'm so lucky I've never had trouble with nerves or sleeping

Mary hope the acid reflux gets better soon. I think I mentioned before my friend used apple cider vinegar & yoga to control it & is no longer in meds for it. She said she just googled yoga for acid reflux.

Joyce, congratulations on getting your course done. Nice that you knit the knickers & the yarn store owner donates the yarn

We were supposed to get rain today but other than a few spits just before supper it's been beautiful. I cleaned the house this morning & worked outside all afternoon, spread fertilizer on the fruit trees & bushes& flower beds, DH worked the garden but I had already started cleaning my car so didn't seed anything yet. DS1 was to bring out his portable rug steamer & I was going to do my car mats but he hasn't come yet so I'm going to call it a day & shower as I look like I rolled in the dirt????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine cones off my cheque monthly but DH pays only once/year. I'm supposed to get a $1400 refund


No doubt you have plans for that! Sounds like quite a windfall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, Julie, I hope they agree to operate soon. Perhaps a few tears when you have your appointment on Monday might get a few results. I don't think doctors always appreciate how much impact this sort of constant pain has. It may not kill you, but it destroys any real quality of life.
> 
> Hoping that they will at last make getting you out of pain a real priority. You have suffered enough already.


It certainly does impact on each day- I get so exhausted with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's awful that they have you in so much pain and still can't make a decision on when to do surgery.


They are immune to it I think, we have almost overwhelming numbers on the waiting lists.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the two small greenhouses up and the plants out in them that needs to be in them, I planted the tomato plants in their permanent pots and made a make shift greenhouse for each one so that they are protected from the cold and heaven forbid, any hail.
> I need transplant all the flowers and my herbs, but I stopped for lunch, fruit smoothie with protein powder.


Sounds really good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done on the weight loss! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Be sure to get up slowly and with much effort and almost fall over as well. Prayers that the doctor will get the message and get you help to get it fixed.
> Thanks for the ACLS support..finished it today just fine, and, of course, celebrated by going to my LYS and getting some cream yarn for socks and also a skein of hand dyed by a local dyer, also some socks, of a beautiful burgundy with colors of gold and green. Could not pass it up, as it "called to me". Ted also gave me a skein of lavender yarn which I will make into knitted knockers and bring back to him. He does this yarn free of charge as his donation to the local Huntsman cancer center.
> Ted, the owner, was walking very nicely around with a cane. I asked if he was having knee problems. He said he had his total hip 3 weeks ago and simply used the cane on that side to keep people from bumping in to him. He is now pain free on that side. I would hope, dear Julie, that you could finally get your hip done so you could be pain free as he is.


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I think he needs to try to find out how much longer before it is your turn for the surgery. Good luck.


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pout! (I'm rather jealous of all you accomplished while I have done nothing...... Love the smell of linens hung out to dry but have no place to do it.)


You haven't done nothing , you are doing a lot to help your body heal and get well and if that means lots of rest then that is what you are doing ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have a really good come to Jesus talk with him - just how much pain does the doctor want you in before he does anything? --- sam


I will be laying it on as thick as possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Haven't messaged in a few days but am managing to keep up.
> Prayers for Bella and family, and hopes Julie soon hears about surgery.
> Penelope is beautiful and love the picture of Serena holding her.
> Continue to work away on projects for Christmas, and a couple items for myself.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be laying it on as thick as possible.


Good. Tell him that your quality of life and ability to care for yourself is diminished by your pain. As you said, be sincere but forceful. I once worked with an anesthesiologist that rarely gave, what I considered, enough pain meds to his post op patients. Then he fell and damaged his back pretty severely and was in a lot of pain. Suddenly all of his patients got increased and very correct doses of pain meds. Don't know if you would dare say it to your doc, but you might want to wish him the same kind of pain you are having, without relief, as he gets older. That might get his attention.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have one for you to try out at the KAP.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. Haven't messaged in a few days but am managing to keep up.
> Prayers for Bella and family, and hopes Julie soon hears about surgery.
> Penelope is beautiful and love the picture of Serena holding her.
> Continue to work away on projects for Christmas, and a couple items for myself.
> ...


My kind of day. How nice and congrats on the upcoming new grands.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yoga instructor messaged me earlier today, so if all goes to plan, it sounds like I'll be doing a.m. yoga too, but as an assistant. I'm loving yoga and losing weight so I definitely am not against doing more of it, but we all know that I do not do mornings very well. lol I see my coffee intake going up in the mornings.


WOW. Assistant.... How long have you been doing it? I love Yoga, but not the hot stuff my DD does on occasion. Wish doc would let me get back to it, but not yet. I'm with you on the mornings.. They really shouldn't start before 10.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


Great to see you and it looks and sounds like she has got the sleeping down.... A good thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> You'll probably all be upset when you discover that you missed National Zipper Day on 4/29! I know I was.


Aw Shucks..... 
Guess I'd best look up National Snap Day so i can mark the calendar. Good to see you, Kimmy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, thank you. If the Xanax doesn't cut it I'll talk to her about antidepressant. God knows I'm depressed!


At that tiny amount, it won't be a good test of the Xanax. At this point, I would 2 or3 .5's a day would be a good start!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the fellow that's named Skywalker is just called Skye & I know several others with that name too. Some names are OK but others I'm sure cause the kids grief in school - didn't Gweneth Paltrow name her daughter Apple????.?
> Here there would be no problem with the long hair in school but I can't imagine OH & S- occupational health & safety would allow anyone barefoot on a job site. I know DS told me a fellow with a turban & beard was told to lose both or leave the job site as hard hats were required & you had to be able to fit a respirator when H2S levels got high so no facial hair


Yes, Apple and some of the other Hollywood names are ridiculous. I'm sure you are right on the OHSA rules and that they apply here as well. Guess the locals know not to check the bottoms of the shoes! It would never fly here in Dallas, but we don't have the pueblos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


Hello Nana and Penelope. 
How is Serena doing with new baby in house ?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've been a whirlwind today, no wonder you're tired. Good luck with Mishka
> 
> I put out solar lights & some garden ornaments yesterday, I'm wondering if Kimber will think they are new toys to chew.???? One is a life size rooster that was pricy so she better leave that alone, I already have a hen that's missing part of her tail from our old dog????????


I have a metal roadrunner and DH made a large cactus of barbed wire. The poor flamingo rusted out though. Instead of garden globes, I have our old bowling balls in the middle of small painted tires! It gets so hot that they have cracked, but you can't tell from a distance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Nana and Penelope.
> How is Serena doing with new baby in house ?[/quote
> 
> Good as far as I know, DD only went home at lunchtime Sat and Serena a couple of hours later. I havent heard yet how things are today....yet


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i take it anytime i need it - morning, noon or night. it has saved my many times - i think a few of those times i would have called for an ambulance had i not had them. a life saver indeed.
> --- sam


 :sm24: Glad your Dr. understands.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've been a whirlwind today, no wonder you're tired. Good luck with Mishka
> 
> I put out solar lights & some garden ornaments yesterday, I'm wondering if Kimber will think they are new toys to chew.???? One is a life size rooster that was pricy so she better leave that alone, I already have a hen that's missing part of her tail from our old dog????????


I saw a full size calf garden ornament and wondered what mishka would do if I put it in the garden ???? the real ones she lays down to watch but I don't think she would be too happy to have one in her garden


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It is pretty chilly here today (yes Bonnie, chilly for me LOL) it was 7c at 8am and now at 12.30 it is 14c. I was frozen when I got up. I had to have heater on for a couple of hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my friends from the Handknitters Guild now has a podcast which I watch and has started up her own business as well (no this is not the one I get my club sock yarns from. Expensive business having two hand dyers as friends!). Nicole and a couple of other podcasters just had an Aussie KAL so I posted a few items I finished in that time- needed to be either an Australian designer, dyer and or yarn. I watched the latest podcast last night and was admiring the red yarn that was the prize for a finished item. And then came up that it was won by Darowil! If I had gone to the Guild yesterday instead of the football (which we lost) I would have got it then. 
So my first addition to May's yarn in on it's way.
I had been planning on doing a cowl for Mum for Mother's Day but hadn't got round to it yet and then Friday decided she needed a cape with owls on it. She will get great comfort from wrapping the owls round her and she is going to need that over the coming weeks and maybe months. Bigger than what I had planned but OK I thought. Yarn is not as nice though- was going to use a lovely hand dyed but now a cheap acrylic becuase I had enough of that in green to do the cape but not the nice yarn.
As I already mentioned David was so keen on the Hobby Horse that he has already bought his parts on Friday so that got added to my list of must do's.
And then that night someone asked if I would knit 2 pairs of fingerless mittens for payment. So 4 things moved to the top of my list in one day (well I guess in theory only 3 as I had a smaller item up there already for Mum)

I wonder if I put this in already I know? I mentioned how keen David was on the Hobby Horse.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, great that the wound is finally healing & you are feeling well enough to be out & about a bit
> 
> Desert Joy, hope you get a prescription that helps calm the stress you are under without worry of addiction. I'm so lucky I've never had trouble with nerves or sleeping
> 
> ...


 You are sure on a roll. Your horse sounds like our Maggie (grandpup) any excuse to escape and take a walk-about. We even had a collar that sent an e-mail notice to phones so we knew she has escaped., but she has mellowed a bit in old age.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You haven't done nothing , you are doing a lot to help your body heal and get well and if that means lots of rest then that is what you are doing ,


 :sm09: :sm09: I am becoming an EXPERT at sitting. If I could just find where I left my brain, I could at least be knitting or sorting papers!!! Thank goodness for the laptop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It is pretty chilly here today (yes Bonnie, chilly for me LOL) it was 7c at 8am and now at 12.30 it is 14c. I was frozen when I got up. I had to have heater on for a couple of hours.


Hope you have warmed up now Cathy . It's 3.30 am here and I've been awake since 2 really hate when I wake up in the middle of the night . I'll be yawning all day now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you so much for info. I wasn't familiar with him, as I don't do KP, just KTP.
> Cathy, you look eautiful, and young enough to be the mom! Penelope Is gorgeous.


I used to be out there, but very little anymore;I just like hanging out at the tea party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> You'll probably all be upset when you discover that you missed National Zipper Day on 4/29! I know I was.


Oh DARN!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you don't want to have to stop in the middle of the yoga pose so maybe you should watch the coffee intake. you are going to be so svelte. --- sam


LOL!! Fortunately coffee doesn't affect me that way. :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good. Tell him that your quality of life and ability to care for yourself is diminished by your pain. As you said, be sincere but forceful. I once worked with an anesthesiologist that rarely gave, what I considered, enough pain meds to his post op patients. Then he fell and damaged his back pretty severely and was in a lot of pain. Suddenly all of his patients got increased and very correct doses of pain meds. Don't know if you would dare say it to your doc, but you might want to wish him the same kind of pain you are having, without relief, as he gets older. That might get his attention.


That's why I hate the smiley faces and 1 to 10 for pain management. I know it has a purpose but, if I hurt, I hurt, and if I am within the time frame, give me the darned meds! I don't believe in hurting unnecessarily.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are immune to it I think, we have almost overwhelming numbers on the waiting lists.


Sad!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You haven't done nothing , you are doing a lot to help your body heal and get well and if that means lots of rest then that is what you are doing ,


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW. Assistant.... How long have you been doing it? I love Yoga, but not the hot stuff my DD does on occasion. Wish doc would let me get back to it, but not yet. I'm with you on the mornings.. They really shouldn't start before 10.


2 months or so with an instructor, I've done videos/dvd's in the past but nothing super special, I'm surprised how fast I'm picking it up, I need to work on my one legged balance poses, but I'll get there. lol 
Yah, it's a rough start for me if it's before 8 or 9, she's talking 7am. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, like your soap box. I know she is conservative, but I think initial Rx is to see how it affects me. I haven't picked it up yet. I will tomorrow. I'm not brave enough for Walmart on a Saturday. I do worry about addiction, although, I'm sober 40 years and never addicted to drugs. Thanx.


Looked at from both those perspectives it is a reasonable decision. The dose can be increased if it isn't causing adverse effects. And having been addicted to alcohol means your personality and/or body tend that way so you may be at greater risk. But being aware of it means that you will be alert to the possibility and much more likely to pick up early indications when dealing with them is more easily achieved. And it's too early in your life to want to live with an addiction.

What about a regular anti-depressant or anxiety medication? Most of those aren't addictive (though you do need to wean off them) but will help in the long term. And your home situation isn't going to settle down. And it is not 'just' the anxiety and stress but the impact they have on your other conditions which could well end up being really debilitating if the stress isn't dealt with somehow. And there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a full size calf garden ornament and wondered what mishka would do if I put it in the garden ???? the real ones she lays down to watch but I don't think she would be too happy to have one in her garden


LOL!! She would probably not be thrilled. My aunt, before she died, wanted to get me giant 5 foot metal chicken for Christmas one year, for my very small front lawn, Marla managed to talk her out of it thank goodness, but she was pretty set on getting it for me. I do NOT like chickens except to eat, and definitely not in my front yard, and 5 feet tall, really? lololol 
My poor lawn is the size of a postage stamp, I'd have more chicken that lawn. lolol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of my friends from the Handknitters Guild now has a podcast which I watch and has started up her own business as well (no this is not the one I get my club sock yarns from. Expensive business having two hand dyers as friends!). Nicole and a couple of other podcasters just had an Aussie KAL so I posted a few items I finished in that time- needed to be either an Australian designer, dyer and or yarn. I watched the latest podcast last night and was admiring the red yarn that was the prize for a finished item. And then came up that it was won by Darowil! If I had gone to the Guild yesterday instead of the football (which we lost) I would have got it then.
> So my first addition to May's yarn in on it's way.
> I had been planning on doing a cowl for Mum for Mother's Day but hadn't got round to it yet and then Friday decided she needed a cape with owls on it. She will get great comfort from wrapping the owls round her and she is going to need that over the coming weeks and maybe months. Bigger than what I had planned but OK I thought. Yarn is not as nice though- was going to use a lovely hand dyed but now a cheap acrylic becuase I had enough of that in green to do the cape but not the nice yarn.
> As I already mentioned David was so keen on the Hobby Horse that he has already bought his parts on Friday so that got added to my list of must do's.
> ...


Don't know what I am doing wrong but I am using the arrow to go back to my last post and still missing some of the posts. I wrote a reply to this one and must have hit a wrong button because it didn't show. A mind is a terrible thing to waste....

Congrats on the yarn win. Your mum will lve the cape as it will be a hug from you each time she ears it and she will need those hugs with the surgery and all. Acrylic will wear well and wash nicely so it is a good choice.... I made mom a library stole with the big pockets. It is always on the back of her chair for when sh feels a chill and the pockets give her a place for the every present Kleenex or whatever she wants to keep track of at the moment. Since she was a kntter herself, she really appreciates things that are made for her. I'm sure you mum is the same.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of my friends from the Handknitters Guild now has a podcast which I watch and has started up her own business as well (no this is not the one I get my club sock yarns from. Expensive business having two hand dyers as friends!). Nicole and a couple of other podcasters just had an Aussie KAL so I posted a few items I finished in that time- needed to be either an Australian designer, dyer and or yarn. I watched the latest podcast last night and was admiring the red yarn that was the prize for a finished item. And then came up that it was won by Darowil! If I had gone to the Guild yesterday instead of the football (which we lost) I would have got it then.
> So my first addition to May's yarn in on it's way.
> I had been planning on doing a cowl for Mum for Mother's Day but hadn't got round to it yet and then Friday decided she needed a cape with owls on it. She will get great comfort from wrapping the owls round her and she is going to need that over the coming weeks and maybe months. Bigger than what I had planned but OK I thought. Yarn is not as nice though- was going to use a lovely hand dyed but now a cheap acrylic becuase I had enough of that in green to do the cape but not the nice yarn.
> As I already mentioned David was so keen on the Hobby Horse that he has already bought his parts on Friday so that got added to my list of must do's.
> ...


Ooh, Congratulations!!!! It's always fun to win yarn. You definitely have your knitting project card full for the month.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to be out there, but very little anymore;I just like hanging out at the tea party.


I can't find my way around much with all the changes! (With this gabby gang, self included, not enough time for browsing anyhow!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm09: :sm09: I am becoming an EXPERT at sitting. If I could just find where I left my brain, I could at least be knitting or sorting papers!!! Thank goodness for the laptop.


I was having an off day one day at work and a police officer came in and I told him if he found my mind out there to just put it in a holding cell and I'd pick it up later, the smarty pants said you know you'll need to be able to identify it to pick it up right? :sm16: 
I told him he'd just have to keep it if he found it then. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to be out there, but very little anymore;I just like hanging out at the tea party.


Me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yoga instructor messaged me earlier today, so if all goes to plan, it sounds like I'll be doing a.m. yoga too, but as an assistant. I'm loving yoga and losing weight so I definitely am not against doing more of it, but we all know that I do not do mornings very well. lol I see my coffee intake going up in the mornings.


Thats great that you will be helping out as an assistant- as long as the early mornings don't counteract the benefit of the yoga!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ummm Bonnie, David just said I can't talk to you anymore. LOL!
I told him you were getting ready to plant seeds, so now he has to get the garden tilled. lol Poor man, he has such a hard life, I may just get his tiller out and do it myself but then I'll have to listen to him complain that I used his tiller and probably didn't do it right. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats great that you will be helping out as an assistant- as long as the early mornings don't counteract the benefit of the yoga!


The hard part will be getting to bed at a decent time since I've always been a night person, oh well, a nap never hurt anyone right? lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 2 months or so with an instructor, I've done videos/dvd's in the past but nothing super special, I'm surprised how fast I'm picking it up, I need to work on my one legged balance poses, but I'll get there. lol
> Yah, it's a rough start for me if it's before 8 or 9, she's talking 7am. :sm06:


My one leg balance has really declined since I can't practice every day. I used to be able to beat the grands..... at least on one leg. The other is a bit iffy.

7 AM? Are you out of your mind? That means getting up at O dark thirty.......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


What a great shot.
Good that they got some sleep- at least only 1 baby to wake her.
Aren't you failing in your motherly duties to not have dashed over straight away to burp her? :sm02: Of course the fact that she would likely have burped already is irrelevant


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! She would probably not be thrilled. My aunt, before she died, wanted to get me giant 5 foot metal chicken for Christmas one year, for my very small front lawn, Marla managed to talk her out of it thank goodness, but she was pretty set on getting it for me. I do NOT like chickens except to eat, and definitely not in my front yard, and 5 feet tall, really? lololol
> My poor lawn is the size of a postage stamp, I'd have more chicken that lawn. lolol


Don't blame you, I was given a garden gnome years ago by SIL, and I hate them, but put up with it for a few months, then one of our cats knocked it over and smashed it! Well that's what I told SIL, reality I picked it up and ''accidentally'' dropped it on the concrete path when cleaning it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My one leg balance has really declined since I can't practice every day. I used to be able to beat the grands..... at least on one leg. The other is a bit iffy.
> 
> 7 AM? Are you out of your mind? That means getting up at O dark thirty.......


That's pretty much my first reaction when she brought it up on Friday. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor David, he forgot and left the sun screen in the car and his knees are bright red, he's not very comfortable right now, but he's slathered in aloe and lidicane. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the fellow that's named Skywalker is just called Skye & I know several others with that name too. Some names are OK but others I'm sure cause the kids grief in school - didn't Gweneth Paltrow name her daughter Apple????.?
> Here there would be no problem with the long hair in school but I can't imagine OH & S- occupational health & safety would allow anyone barefoot on a job site. I know DS told me a fellow with a turban & beard was told to lose both or leave the job site as hard hats were required & you had to be able to fit a respirator when H2S levels got high so no facial hair


And for OH&S issues they just have to be able to comply (who after all will get the blame if something goes wrong becuase the standards weren't met?). Sometimes OH&S goes overboard but these are reasonable standards to need to adhere to.
Maybe there needs to be a clause in the legislation allowing people to sign and accept responsibility for not using correct safety equipment when it interferes with cultural expectations. Not just becuase you can't be bothered wearing it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looked at from both those perspectives it is a reasonable decision. The dose can be increased if it isn't causing adverse effects. And having been addicted to alcohol means your personality and/or body tend that way so you may be at greater risk. But being aware of it means that you will be alert to the possibility and much more likely to pick up early indications when dealing with them is more easily achieved. And it's too early in your life to want to live with an addiction.
> 
> What about a regular anti-depressant or anxiety medication? Most of those aren't addictive (though you do need to wean off them) but will help in the long term. And your home situation isn't going to settle down. And it is not 'just' the anxiety and stress but the impact they have on your other conditions which could well end up being really debilitating if the stress isn't dealt with somehow. And there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times.


Joy, 
I do understand the addiction concern and it is very valid. However you and the Dr. are both aware of it so will proceed with caution. Wait until you see the size of the pill. There is no possible way to cut it in quarters unless she has a totally different source from what I have always seen. The drug comes in may dosages. You need a whole pill at a very low dose vs trying to cut something about the size of a baby aspirin, if that. Hope it helps. Living in constant anxiety or depression becomes a never-ending cycle. At least that is how it affects me. Exercise is a great stress reliever, but you get plenty of that. You do so many things right and the situation is not going to get any easier. There has to be a good solution for you. Hope you find it soon.

Joy, There is another post that was to be at the bottom of this. I must figure out this site soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are immune to it I think, we have almost overwhelming numbers on the waiting lists.


The disadvantage of a public system is the long waits that there can be for certain surgery. hip and knee replacements and cataract surgery have long waits here as so many people need them. And the public system is only provided with a certain amount of money by the government and needs to work within it.
But everyone can get it done whatever their income.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good. Tell him that your quality of life and ability to care for yourself is diminished by your pain. As you said, be sincere but forceful. I once worked with an anesthesiologist that rarely gave, what I considered, enough pain meds to his post op patients. Then he fell and damaged his back pretty severely and was in a lot of pain. Suddenly all of his patients got increased and very correct doses of pain meds. Don't know if you would dare say it to your doc, but you might want to wish him the same kind of pain you are having, without relief, as he gets older. That might get his attention.


The problem is it is different doctor and I'm not sure how much influence the GP has on the hospital doctors. And all they can do is state the urgency of the surgery- other than emergencies they have no actual say in when the surgery will be done either. (Well I'm basing this on what I know of the Australian and UK systems).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an off day one day at work and a police officer came in and I told him if he found my mind out there to just put it in a holding cell and I'd pick it up later, the smarty pants said you know you'll need to be able to identify it to pick it up right? :sm16:
> I told him he'd just have to keep it if he found it then. :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: Mine should go to Lost and Found. No one else would want to claim it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The hard part will be getting to bed at a decent time since I've always been a night person, oh well, a nap never hurt anyone right? lol


My problem too. Just don't take a nap on the mat during class..... You will be home before I get up. Maybe you could just sleepwalk through it....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Mine should go to Lost and Found. No one else would want to claim it!


LOL!!! Mine may well be there already, at least they'd be in good company. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My problem too. Just don't take a nap on the mat during class..... You will be home before I get up. Maybe you could just sleepwalk through it....


LOL!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor David, he forgot and left the sun screen in the car and his knees are bright red, he's not very comfortable right now, but he's slathered in aloe and lidicane. lol


When the girls were really little, we took a trip to FL. DH rented a speed boat and drove around with one foot up by steering wheel. He burned the top of his foot so badly, I had to drive most of the way back to Chicago. He has two colors, white and red. And he wonders why, with the skin cancer, I am always nagging bout sun screen and wearing hat. He is getting better but the horse is already out of the barn. Hope David heals quickly. Aloe is wonderful, but I never saw it with Lidocaine...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's why I hate the smiley faces and 1 to 10 for pain management. I know it has a purpose but, if I hurt, I hurt, and if I am within the time frame, give me the darned meds! I don't believe in hurting unnecessarily.


I never know how to rate my pain on a scale. It's helpful as a guide as to how much pain relief is needed as perception is the important thing is how much pain relief you need. But useless when it is used as a guide as to how severe it is (and it is not meant to be diagnostic). Someone with acute appendicitis who perceives the pain at 1 and one who perceives the pain at 9 both need the appendix out, the only thing different is the amount of pain relief needed. In this extreme situation you would of course want to check that the person with a 1 really didn't have pain but was reluctant to admit it for some reason!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't know what I am doing wrong but I am using the arrow to go back to my last post and still missing some of the posts. I wrote a reply to this one and must have hit a wrong button because it didn't show. A mind is a terrible thing to waste....
> 
> Congrats on the yarn win. Your mum will lve the cape as it will be a hug from you each time she ears it and she will need those hugs with the surgery and all. Acrylic will wear well and wash nicely so it is a good choice.... I made mom a library stole with the big pockets. It is always on the back of her chair for when sh feels a chill and the pockets give her a place for the every present Kleenex or whatever she wants to keep track of at the moment. Since she was a kntter herself, she really appreciates things that are made for her. I'm sure you mum is the same.


Putting pockets inside might be a good idea- small ones for her phone and hankie. On outside would spoil the owls!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an off day one day at work and a police officer came in and I told him if he found my mind out there to just put it in a holding cell and I'd pick it up later, the smarty pants said you know you'll need to be able to identify it to pick it up right? :sm16:
> I told him he'd just have to keep it if he found it then. :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't find my way around much with all the changes! (With this gabby gang, self included, not enough time for browsing anyhow!)


It's sure getting harder to keep up as we have got so chatty. I got here and thought oh good only about 8 pages to read, think we have added about 3 just in the time I am trying catch up. 
Surely it should be sleep time for many of you but you are all here.

Edit- 4 new pages and well into it by a quick look.
AN dit is not as late as I thought it might be over your way. Some of you have almost caught up with us by reaching Sunday


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess I should get a few things done before bed. Sleep tight, all.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

OOPS! My first Gwennie! I tried to get rid of one post, but didn't know how. Oh well , what a way to emphasize my point. Now if I can only get the doctors together!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> JOY....
> 
> I do understand the addiction concern and it is very valid. However you and the Dr. are both aware of it so will proceed with caution. Wait until you see the size of the pill. There is no possible way to cut it in quarters unless she has a totally different source from what I have always seen. The drug comes in may dosages. You need a whole pill at a very low dose vs trying to cut something about the size of a baby aspirin, if that. Hope it helps. Living in constant anxiety or depression becomes a never-ending cycle. At least that is how it affects me. Exercise is a great stress reliever, but you get plenty of that. You do so many things right and the situation is not going to get any easier. There has to be a good solution for you. Hope you find it soon.


(Medications affect people differently. I was very patient with the doctors as they suggested one med after another for anxiety. I tried Prozac and several others. Most give me violent diarrhea and cause me to gain weight. They don't actually make me feel any less stressed so I have finally just refused to experiment any farther. There are three classes of these drugs. Two are not effective on ME. I know the Xanax and Atavan work for ME...... Doctors need to work WITH the patient and listen to our input. Hope you and your Dr. have a good relationship and can find the right thing for YOU.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The hard part will be getting to bed at a decent time since I've always been a night person, oh well, a nap never hurt anyone right? lol


Sounds like me.

We are trying out a new church for Maryanne. She doesn't like crowds and the church we are going to is a big one. One of our ministers moved to this small church and I thought one day that this church would suit her. Not many people, good solid teaching and the small number of people her age won't worry her. I was saying on the way that the only problem is the start of 9am. Thats not early he said. Well for Maryanne and I it is early enough I said.
Turned out to be a good service to go to as a second service- the son of the minister we know was getting baptised. Also discovered that a number of people we know from other churches now go there as well! They are following Mark as well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When the girls were really little, we took a trip to FL. DH rented a speed boat and drove around with one foot up by steering wheel. He burned the top of his foot so badly, I had to drive most of the way back to Chicago. He has two colors, white and red. And he wonders why, with the skin cancer, I am always nagging bout sun screen and wearing hat. He is getting better but the horse is already out of the barn. Hope David heals quickly. Aloe is wonderful, but I never saw it with Lidocaine...


OUCH!!!!

David rarely burns, just his white legs every year the first time he goes out in kayak or on my brothers boat, you'd think he'd learn, but no. lol 
The rest of him is just a dark sightly red tinged brown. He did spray with sun screen before he left home, but then didn't reapply later. it's one I got at Walmart I think, I'll have to check the name, but the one that works the best and I'm not sure what is in it, is from Melaleuca.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


Oh no, I'm so sorry you're having to do a version of the saga that Julie is having to go through, I sure hope that you can get both docs on the same page and sooner than later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of my friends from the Handknitters Guild now has a podcast which I watch and has started up her own business as well (no this is not the one I get my club sock yarns from. Expensive business having two hand dyers as friends!). Nicole and a couple of other podcasters just had an Aussie KAL so I posted a few items I finished in that time- needed to be either an Australian designer, dyer and or yarn. I watched the latest podcast last night and was admiring the red yarn that was the prize for a finished item. And then came up that it was won by Darowil! If I had gone to the Guild yesterday instead of the football (which we lost) I would have got it then.
> So my first addition to May's yarn in on it's way.
> I had been planning on doing a cowl for Mum for Mother's Day but hadn't got round to it yet and then Friday decided she needed a cape with owls on it. She will get great comfort from wrapping the owls round her and she is going to need that over the coming weeks and maybe months. Bigger than what I had planned but OK I thought. Yarn is not as nice though- was going to use a lovely hand dyed but now a cheap acrylic becuase I had enough of that in green to do the cape but not the nice yarn.
> As I already mentioned David was so keen on the Hobby Horse that he has already bought his parts on Friday so that got added to my list of must do's.
> ...


Well done on the win Margaret. And I am looking foreward to seeing the Hobby horse. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like me.
> 
> We are trying out a new church for Maryanne. She doesn't like crowds and the church we are going to is a big one. One of our ministers moved to this small church and I thought one day that this church would suit her. Not many people, good solid teaching and the small number of people her age won't worry her. I was saying on the way that the only problem is the start of 9am. Thats not early he said. Well for Maryanne and I it is early enough I said.
> Turned out to be a good service to go to as a second service- the son of the minister we know was getting baptised. Also discovered that a number of people we know from other churches now go there as well! They are following Mark as well!


Sounds like it was definitely worth checking out even though a bit early for her and you. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Don't blame you, I was given a garden gnome years ago by SIL, and I hate them, but put up with it for a few months, then one of our cats knocked it over and smashed it! Well that's what I told SIL, reality I picked it up and ''accidentally'' dropped it on the concrete path when cleaning it.


David hates them as well. One Christmas when Vicky was still young but just old enough to choose presents she bought him a garden gnome. Maybe the first present she choose for him.
Well now of course it is a family joke. For many years she has given him one now as a joke (amazing the different forms of gnomes you find, stickers, books etc as well). Anyway 2 Christmasses ago the banner was handed on to Elizabeth, I assume it will be from Grandchildren from this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David hates them as well. One Christmas when Vicky was still young but just old enough to choose presents she bought him a garden gnome. Maybe the first present she choose for him.
> Well now of course it is a family joke. For many years she has given him one now as a joke (amazing the different forms of gnomes you find, stickers, books etc as well). Anyway 2 Christmasses ago the banner was handed on to Elizabeth, I assume it will be from Grandchildren from this year.


LOL!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> David hates them as well. One Christmas when Vicky was still young but just old enough to choose presents she bought him a garden gnome. Maybe the first present she choose for him.
> Well now of course it is a family joke. For many years she has given him one now as a joke (amazing the different forms of gnomes you find, stickers, books etc as well). Anyway 2 Christmasses ago the banner was handed on to Elizabeth, I assume it will be from Grandchildren from this year.


Ive seen the perfect one, a gnome lying face down with a knife in its back! So cruel!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I never know how to rate my pain on a scale. It's helpful as a guide as to how much pain relief is needed as perception is the important thing is how much pain relief you need. But useless when it is used as a guide as to how severe it is (and it is not meant to be diagnostic). Someone with acute appendicitis who perceives the pain at 1 and one who perceives the pain at 9 both need the appendix out, the only thing different is the amount of pain relief needed. In this extreme situation you would of course want to check that the person with a 1 really didn't have pain but was reluctant to admit it for some reason!


 The scale also does not really take into account a person's pain tolerance. DH has a high one... which is why I had to get an ambulance to transport him when he was given bad saline solution in a knee procedure. We were home for hours. By the time he realized he was getting worse beyond tolerance, he could not be touched!!! The Dr. commented that he wondered when we would call. Everyone else given the solution had been back in the hospital hours earlier. I don't want people so doped up that they overdo and hurt themselves, but when laying in a hospital bed, not allowed to get up without help, there is no reason to lay there in pain...... That's my story and I am sticking to it!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you so much. So comforting to read there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times. I scold myself DH is such a love, and I have good support systems and I should be able to handle this. It is what it is after all it's all part of a full life cycle. But the truth lies somewhere between put on your big girl pants and having a negative affect on autoimmune issues. 
Kaye, good luck with morning class! I get up early in hot weather, but snuggle back in bed in winter. I prefer 10-11:00 a.m. Yoga. My old bod needs a bit of movement and oiling to stretch comfortably.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


That is so common with seeing the specialists. They are only treating their area instead of co-ordinating with other doctors for the good of the patient . Good for you seeing them both face to face and ask, "WHAT do you propose we do to resolve this!" You need the surgery, they both agree, so have them get on the phone to each other and come up with a plan. Sorry for the bump in the road. I understand your frustration, as well you should be upset.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Putting pockets inside might be a good idea- small ones for her phone and hankie. On outside would spoil the owls!


Good idea. It would be easy enough to pick up stitches on the inside near hem and knit up a bit on the inside.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you, my friend. I think I'm a tad too close to the upset to be rational at this point. I have taken on board what you and Margaret said. And if I need to champion for more/different med I will. Luckily I was never a pill popper. I had to many bad reactions from meds and chose alcohol and cigarets. Neither of which I choose to use again. Got a real kick out of your humor in teasing Kaye.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like me.
> 
> We are trying out a new church for Maryanne. She doesn't like crowds and the church we are going to is a big one. One of our ministers moved to this small church and I thought one day that this church would suit her. Not many people, good solid teaching and the small number of people her age won't worry her. I was saying on the way that the only problem is the start of 9am. Thats not early he said. Well for Maryanne and I it is early enough I said.
> Turned out to be a good service to go to as a second service- the son of the minister we know was getting baptised. Also discovered that a number of people we know from other churches now go there as well! They are following Mark as well!


A good minister does seem to take his flock with him. Mom and Dad even followed their favorite to a different denomination, as he was such a good speaker and kind person. A few famiiiar faces probably help Maryanne feel comfortable as well... just not too many!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will wave good bye to you from under the covers. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> 2 months or so with an instructor, I've done videos/dvd's in the past but nothing super special, I'm surprised how fast I'm picking it up, I need to work on my one legged balance poses, but I'll get there. lol
> Yah, it's a rough start for me if it's before 8 or 9, she's talking 7am. :sm06:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I never know how to rate my pain on a scale. It's helpful as a guide as to how much pain relief is needed as perception is the important thing is how much pain relief you need. But useless when it is used as a guide as to how severe it is (and it is not meant to be diagnostic). Someone with acute appendicitis who perceives the pain at 1 and one who perceives the pain at 9 both need the appendix out, the only thing different is the amount of pain relief needed. In this extreme situation you would of course want to check that the person with a 1 really didn't have pain but was reluctant to admit it for some reason!


YOu are so right on the perceived aspect. DH has a very high tolerance for pain. He had a knee procedure and received bad saline solution in the process. We were home for several hours. Eventually, he realized that the pain was not going away. By then, it was so bad I had to call an ambulance. He could not be touched!!! When I spoke with the Dr. he expressed surprise that we had not been in much earlier as everyone else who got it had been back as re-released...... I don't want people over medicated and hurting themselves by overdoing. However, if you are in a hospital bed, unable to get up by yourself, there is no reason to lay there in pain. I keep a log of when I am allowed what and intervals between different meds. I seldom need things that often but am not about to argue with a nurse when I am within the time frame and am hurting. Some think they know better than the prescribing Dr. I feel it is always better to stay a bit ahead of the pain as to play catch up. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good. Tell him that your quality of life and ability to care for yourself is diminished by your pain. As you said, be sincere but forceful. I once worked with an anesthesiologist that rarely gave, what I considered, enough pain meds to his post op patients. Then he fell and damaged his back pretty severely and was in a lot of pain. Suddenly all of his patients got increased and very correct doses of pain meds. Don't know if you would dare say it to your doc, but you might want to wish him the same kind of pain you are having, without relief, as he gets older. That might get his attention.


Several years ago Canadian Blood Services was going to quit keeping a supply of blood in our local hospital, we only keep 6 units, anyway I told them I hoped it was one of their family members who needed blood when in an emergency situation while at one of the lakes in our service area- in summer there are 1000's of people vacationing- I was told I shouldn't get personal???? I said well if it's a family member dying because they couldn't get to the city hospital without blood it was personal. Suddenly they decided to continue the service. Sometimes you just have to put things in a way that those in the position to make decisions understand


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a full size calf garden ornament and wondered what mishka would do if I put it in the garden ???? the real ones she lays down to watch but I don't think she would be too happy to have one in her garden


????????. There's a service station on the outskirts of Edmonton that we always fill up at, they had lifesized lambs & weanling pigs, complete with dirt on their noses, that were so lifelike I would love to have them but at over $100 each that won't happen????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is pretty chilly here today (yes Bonnie, chilly for me LOL) it was 7c at 8am and now at 12.30 it is 14c. I was frozen when I got up. I had to have heater on for a couple of hours.


????????you really couldn't live here, I think????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of my friends from the Handknitters Guild now has a podcast which I watch and has started up her own business as well (no this is not the one I get my club sock yarns from. Expensive business having two hand dyers as friends!). Nicole and a couple of other podcasters just had an Aussie KAL so I posted a few items I finished in that time- needed to be either an Australian designer, dyer and or yarn. I watched the latest podcast last night and was admiring the red yarn that was the prize for a finished item. And then came up that it was won by Darowil! If I had gone to the Guild yesterday instead of the football (which we lost) I would have got it then.
> So my first addition to May's yarn in on it's way.
> I had been planning on doing a cowl for Mum for Mother's Day but hadn't got round to it yet and then Friday decided she needed a cape with owls on it. She will get great comfort from wrapping the owls round her and she is going to need that over the coming weeks and maybe months. Bigger than what I had planned but OK I thought. Yarn is not as nice though- was going to use a lovely hand dyed but now a cheap acrylic becuase I had enough of that in green to do the cape but not the nice yarn.
> As I already mentioned David was so keen on the Hobby Horse that he has already bought his parts on Friday so that got added to my list of must do's.
> ...


Congratulations on winning the yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have warmed up now Cathy . It's 3.30 am here and I've been awake since 2 really hate when I wake up in the middle of the night . I'll be yawning all day now


I hope you went back to sleep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's why I hate the smiley faces and 1 to 10 for pain management. I know it has a purpose but, if I hurt, I hurt, and if I am within the time frame, give me the darned meds! I don't believe in hurting unnecessarily.


I don't think anyone should have to suffer unnecessarily. It used to drive me nuts when cancer patients were told it wasn't time for more pain meds because they might become addicted if given too much????Like addiction matters at that stage. I think with Pain Management clinics & palliative care things have improved


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 2 months or so with an instructor, I've done videos/dvd's in the past but nothing super special, I'm surprised how fast I'm picking it up, I need to work on my one legged balance poses, but I'll get there. lol
> Yah, it's a rough start for me if it's before 8 or 9, she's talking 7am. :sm06:


I don't get up so early anymore, I got up at 6-7 am for most of my life but no more, now it's mostly 8.
I never did get those one legged balanced poses???? Just call me Grace????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! She would probably not be thrilled. My aunt, before she died, wanted to get me giant 5 foot metal chicken for Christmas one year, for my very small front lawn, Marla managed to talk her out of it thank goodness, but she was pretty set on getting it for me. I do NOT like chickens except to eat, and definitely not in my front yard, and 5 feet tall, really? lololol
> My poor lawn is the size of a postage stamp, I'd have more chicken that lawn. lolol


????????that would be quite a gift. The 2 ornamental chickens I have are Bantams, lovely colors & not too big, I set them among my flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't find my way around much with all the changes! (With this gabby gang, self included, not enough time for browsing anyhow!)


I browse the links & resources section a few times / week, find some nice free patterns there & I like the new " pictures" section, you can look at pictures without reading everything, just look if something is interesting. You are right with this gabby group, not much time left to look around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an off day one day at work and a police officer came in and I told him if he found my mind out there to just put it in a holding cell and I'd pick it up later, the smarty pants said you know you'll need to be able to identify it to pick it up right? :sm16:
> I told him he'd just have to keep it if he found it then. :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ummm Bonnie, David just said I can't talk to you anymore. LOL!
> I told him you were getting ready to plant seeds, so now he has to get the garden tilled. lol Poor man, he has such a hard life, I may just get his tiller out and do it myself but then I'll have to listen to him complain that I used his tiller and probably didn't do it right. lolol


????????. I think my DH didn't want to take the time to work the garden today but he knew I was getting anxious to get started & if I did it with the tiller it takes so long. I think it took him longer to hook on to the old cultivator than to do the work


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking in! Lots of interesting things going on! BBL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And for OH&S issues they just have to be able to comply (who after all will get the blame if something goes wrong becuase the standards weren't met?). Sometimes OH&S goes overboard but these are reasonable standards to need to adhere to.
> Maybe there needs to be a clause in the legislation allowing people to sign and accept responsibility for not using correct safety equipment when it interferes with cultural expectations. Not just becuase you can't be bothered wearing it.


I don't think hard hats or respirators can be negotiable since without them you could be dead, cultural, religious or not


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> David rarely burns, just his white legs every year the first time he goes out in kayak or on my brothers boat, you'd think he'd learn, but no. lol
> The rest of him is just a dark sightly red tinged brown. He did spray with sun screen before he left home, but then didn't reapply later. it's one I got at Walmart I think, I'll have to check the name, but the one that works the best and I'm not sure what is in it, is from Melaleuca.


I hope the burn isn't too bad that he can't sleep
Melaleuca products aren't sold in stores here, only by mail order. They have some good products, I use their soap bars as many soaps make me itchy as I have such dry skin.

I used to burn like a lobster up we went to Hawaii about 13 yrs ago, I bought some Maui Island Secret sun screen, it says only SPF of 5 but I've never burned when using it, turned slightly pink only& there's an after sun product, tea tree & aloe that takes the pink away & its coconut based so smells great. I've mail ordered a few times over the years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you so much. So comforting to read there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times. I scold myself DH is such a love, and I have good support systems and I should be able to handle this. It is what it is after all it's all part of a full life cycle. But the truth lies somewhere between put on your big girl pants and having a negative affect on autoimmune issues.
> Kaye, good luck with morning class! I get up early in hot weather, but snuggle back in bed in winter. I prefer 10-11:00 a.m. Yoga. My old bod needs a bit of movement and oiling to stretch comfortably.


Don't scold yourself, caring for someone with dementia is such a hard job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YOu are so right on the perceived aspect. DH has a very high tolerance for pain. He had a knee procedure and received bad saline solution in the process. We were home for several hours. Eventually, he realized that the pain was not going away. By then, it was so bad I had to call an ambulance. He could not be touched!!! When I spoke with the Dr. he expressed surprise that we had not been in much earlier as everyone else who got it had been back as re-released...... I don't want people over medicated and hurting themselves by overdoing. However, if you are in a hospital bed, unable to get up by yourself, there is no reason to lay there in pain. I keep a log of when I am allowed what and intervals between different meds. I seldom need things that often but am not about to argue with a nurse when I am within the time frame and am hurting. Some think they know better than the prescribing Dr. I feel it is always better to stay a bit ahead of the pain as to play catch up. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.!


If the hospital knew there was a problem with the saline, why didn't they call you????Good grief, poor man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just checking in! Lots of interesting things going on! BBL


Have you got your bags packed? Have a fun trip


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a great shot.
> Good that they got some sleep- at least only 1 baby to wake her.
> Aren't you failing in your motherly duties to not have dashed over straight away to burp her? :sm02: Of course the fact that she would likely have burped already is irrelevant


Hahahaha. Yeah right. LOL. Too funny. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you really couldn't live here, I think????


You are right, I really couldnt. LOL. But I am guessing that you have central heating, which I dont. This house is weatherboard and cold. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! She would probably not be thrilled. My aunt, before she died, wanted to get me giant 5 foot metal chicken for Christmas one year, for my very small front lawn, Marla managed to talk her out of it thank goodness, but she was pretty set on getting it for me. I do NOT like chickens except to eat, and definitely not in my front yard, and 5 feet tall, really? lololol
> My poor lawn is the size of a postage stamp, I'd have more chicken that lawn. lolol


You would have been known as the chicken ,lady ????
Here you are not allowed certain things or sizes . It has to blend in with the surrounding area .one family who lived in an old residential area with very large houses put elephant statues atop there brick wall but had to take them down . All right to have lions or Gorgons in that area but apparently not elephants . I'm thinking because they were put there when the houses were built


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Don't blame you, I was given a garden gnome years ago by SIL, and I hate them, but put up with it for a few months, then one of our cats knocked it over and smashed it! Well that's what I told SIL, reality I picked it up and ''accidentally'' dropped it on the concrete path when cleaning it.


I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you went back to sleep


I did finally only to wake up at my usual early wake up time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His. 
It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.

So Happy Birthday to us all here on the Tea Party!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you got your bags packed? Have a fun trip


Still working on it! I am such a procrastinator! I do have almost everything gathered up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


I've been around since April 27, 2011! Doesn't seem like it has been that long!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Needed to hang up from Cathy becuase had an unexpected visit from Vicky and Co. Elizabeth was in a bit of a strop to start with. She had decided that she wasn't going to eat in her chair so she didn't eat. By the time she got to us she was needing food. So I offered her a banana, then David said or grapes. Put her in the chair and gave her a banana, screams and trying to throw it away. Pointing to of all people in the room Granddad! We worked out that maybe it was grapes she wanted so Dad and Grandad got the grapes. Ate heaps (Elizabeth that is!)- maybe he will be in her good books now. Then after some bread she cheered up greatly. And was very happy when I then ran into them at the shops.

David has gone to give my niece her first drive- he left ages ago but I'm assuming he is talking to my brother. I sure hope He isn't still driving with her as I don't think dusk/night driving is really a good first drive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


Yes it was really good to have a "real" chat. LOL

Happy 6th Birthday to the TEA PARTY! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Needed to hang up from Cathy becuase had an unexpected visit from Vicky and Co. Elizabeth was in a bit of a strop to start with. She had decided that she wasn't going to eat in her chair so she didn't eat. By the time she got to us she was needing food. So I offered her a banana, then David said or grapes. Put her in the chair and gave her a banana, screams and trying to throw it away. Pointing to of all people in the room Granddad! We worked out that maybe it was grapes she wanted so Dad and Grandad got the grapes. Ate heaps (Elizabeth that is!)- maybe he will be in her good books now. Then after some bread she cheered up greatly. And was very happy when I then ran into them at the shops.
> 
> David has gone to give my niece her first drive- he left ages ago but I'm assuming he is talking to my brother. I sure hope He isn't still driving with her as I don't think dusk/night driving is really a good first drive.


Well she sure knew what she wanted didnt she? Score 1 for Grandad. Yay. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


Do hope they can sort out this issue- anti-coagulants in the age group most often requiring hip replacements is common so surely there are some sort of guidelines which both sides have agreed on?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The scale also does not really take into account a person's pain tolerance. DH has a high one... which is why I had to get an ambulance to transport him when he was given bad saline solution in a knee procedure. We were home for hours. By the time he realized he was getting worse beyond tolerance, he could not be touched!!! The Dr. commented that he wondered when we would call. Everyone else given the solution had been back in the hospital hours earlier. I don't want people so doped up that they overdo and hurt themselves, but when laying in a hospital bed, not allowed to get up without help, there is no reason to lay there in pain...... That's my story and I am sticking to it!!!


That was what I meant by it not being intended for diagnosis. Only for how bad the pain is to that person and thus what type of analgesia they require. While a high pain tolerance can be good too high is equally dangerous as pain is also a warning sign that something is wrong so if you don't feel much pain you could be really sick before you know it as you experienced with your DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you so much. So comforting to read there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times. I scold myself DH is such a love, and I have good support systems and I should be able to handle this. It is what it is after all it's all part of a full life cycle. But the truth lies somewhere between put on your big girl pants and having a negative affect on autoimmune issues.
> Kaye, good luck with morning class! I get up early in hot weather, but snuggle back in bed in winter. I prefer 10-11:00 a.m. Yoga. My old bod needs a bit of movement and oiling to stretch comfortably.


If your DH was sick for a week then pulling up your big girl panties and handling it is the thing to do (unless there are other things going on as well of course). But when you are facing an ongoing issue that is only going to worse not better there is nothing wrong in saying I'm not coping, I need help what can you offer me. And that won't be addictive is essential in your case. And it is compounded by the fact that stress has a very negative impact on your physical health- and there are very good biological reasons for it as well. Your body is also already under stress becuase of the physical issue so the stress caused by your DHs condition is simply compounding the situation so it is much more than a need to pull up your big girl panties. Physical and emotional stress actually use the same mechanisms so they do literally compound each other. Your body is permanently keyed up ready to fight or flee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YOu are so right on the perceived aspect. DH has a very high tolerance for pain. He had a knee procedure and received bad saline solution in the process. We were home for several hours. Eventually, he realized that the pain was not going away. By then, it was so bad I had to call an ambulance. He could not be touched!!! When I spoke with the Dr. he expressed surprise that we had not been in much earlier as everyone else who got it had been back as re-released...... I don't want people over medicated and hurting themselves by overdoing. However, if you are in a hospital bed, unable to get up by yourself, there is no reason to lay there in pain. I keep a log of when I am allowed what and intervals between different meds. I seldom need things that often but am not about to argue with a nurse when I am within the time frame and am hurting. Some think they know better than the prescribing Dr. I feel it is always better to stay a bit ahead of the pain as to play catch up. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.!


I'm surprised you come across many nurses who think like that now-we sure used to though. The majority here now realise that actually giving less more often is more effective and often ends up with less being used overall. Regular use of paracetamol/ acetaminophen is common now as it has been shown that regular use decreases the need for stronger medications- the frequency and dose can often be lowered this way. By regular here 4 times a day whether you have pain or not (for any situation where pain is likely such as post-op, broken bones, chronic pain) as long term use in the correct dose is among the safest drugs there is especially for pain relief).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think hard hats or respirators can be negotiable since without them you could be dead, cultural, religious or not


I would be inclined to agree with you- but how different is it to JWs refusing blood transfusions knowing they might die? They have the right to refuse the blood based on religious grounds. So when effectively wearing a hard hat or respirator goes against religious principles what is the difference? But the workplace must be protected as long as they have provided the gear and advised the person that they are not adequately protected and these are the risks. 
If it was likely to impact others than religious freedom is a different issue. So I have no problems with refusing to allow Muslim women into places in the full Hijab where it could be a security risk. After all there is no way of knowing what might be in there as well- or indeed who, it may not be a woman at all. 
Banks here say no one can enter in a motor cycle helmet- the same should apply to a full face covering of any description. If they want to enter the bank they need to remove it- or allow an employee to see them face to face at least (and in the case of Muslim woman a woman).
We need to be culturally and religiously sensitive but not to the extent of compromising others safety and rights.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been around since April 27, 2011! Doesn't seem like it has been that long!


10 days after me.
And for 6 years less a week here on the Tea Party. No wonder it has become so important to so many of us. As Cathy and I were saying today 6 or 4 years talking to each other almost every day it is no wonder we feel like family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw a full size calf garden ornament and wondered what mishka would do if I put it in the garden ???? the real ones she lays down to watch but I don't think she would be too happy to have one in her garden


In our garden centre they have beautiful metal, half-size giraffes, but DH wouldn't even contemplate one! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday KTP!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday KTP!


You find the very best cards! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday KTP!


Wonderful.

You need a card for Sorlenna next- her birthday is tomorrow (she mentioned in the first TP that her birthday was tomorrow when she posted on the 7th).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, she may as well get used to it now, you can't very well run over there every evening to burp the baby. lol


Too true. We were told burping babies was unnecessary. They'll do it anyway, either up or down if needed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


I would have made him buy it, then hit him with it! :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sorlena???? And happy birthday to tea party friends; a wonderful part of my life since January 2011.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went for breakfast with Chris and mentioned that we were going sometime to see Beauty and The Beast. He took out his phone and card and we are going to the 4 o clock showing this afternoon. So I can't really do anything now, can I? Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good. Tell him that your quality of life and ability to care for yourself is diminished by your pain. As you said, be sincere but forceful. I once worked with an anesthesiologist that rarely gave, what I considered, enough pain meds to his post op patients. Then he fell and damaged his back pretty severely and was in a lot of pain. Suddenly all of his patients got increased and very correct doses of pain meds. Don't know if you would dare say it to your doc, but you might want to wish him the same kind of pain you are having, without relief, as he gets older. That might get his attention.


Thanks Joyce! I'll keep this in mind. Monday morning (1 a.m., here!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you for wise advice. I have bookmarked so I can reference later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Notice I joined KTP May 28, 2011.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I would have made him buy it, then hit him with it! :sm23:


We were in Asda when he spotted them . I don't usually like gnomes but these ones were cute I think if I'd have had the spare money I would have been tempted to get on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went for breakfast with Chris and mentioned that we were going sometime to see Beauty and The Beast. He took out his phone and card and we are going to the 4 o clock showing this afternoon. So I can't really do anything now, can I? Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Lucky you Mary, hope you both have a lovely time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The disadvantage of a public system is the long waits that there can be for certain surgery. hip and knee replacements and cataract surgery have long waits here as so many people need them. And the public system is only provided with a certain amount of money by the government and needs to work within it.
> But everyone can get it done whatever their income.


The present government has been cutting back on Health funding. Or at least not keeping up with inflation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The problem is it is different doctor and I'm not sure how much influence the GP has on the hospital doctors. And all they can do is state the urgency of the surgery- other than emergencies they have no actual say in when the surgery will be done either. (Well I'm basing this on what I know of the Australian and UK systems).


Which are much the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


I am sorry to hear this! And thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


And I didn't get here until about January 2012.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! I'll keep this in mind. Monday morning (1 a.m., here!)


And the real question is, what are you doing up at 0100 hours? I hope you got to bed shortly afterwards and got some decent sleep. One more thing to mention to your doctor, that your hip hurts so much that you are unable to sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> And the real question is, what are you doing up at 0100 hours? I hope you got to bed shortly afterwards and got some decent sleep. One more thing to mention to your doctor, that your hip hurts so much that you are unable to sleep well.


I went to bed at 7 -45 p.m., and have slept- I wanted to catch up on the KTP, before it became too long.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went to bed at 7 -45 p.m., and have slept- I wanted to catch up on the KTP, before it became too long.


Good..at least you got a bit of sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good..at least you got a bit of sleep.


I had also slept before 6 p.m., because I woke up, thinking it was the morning.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of the posts have inspired me to check how long I have been posting on here. I am a relative newbie, having only dropped in for my first tea party on 5th April 2013. I signed up to the main KP site the previous November, then discovered this friendly spot after having been intrigued by references to the Tea Party in one of the workshops I took part in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are right, I really couldnt. LOL. But I am guessing that you have central heating, which I dont. This house is weatherboard and cold. LOL


Yes, central heating, fireplace & 8 inch well nsulated walls????
When I was a child there was none of the above, a cookstove & a coal heater, you could see your breath when you got up in the morning & often the water bucket had ice on top????????we have it so good now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


There's one in every crowd


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 10 days after me.
> And for 6 years less a week here on the Tea Party. No wonder it has become so important to so many of us. As Cathy and I were saying today 6 or 4 years talking to each other almost every day it is no wonder we feel like family.


Exactly although I haven't been here as long as most, about 3 years I think. I joined KP but didn't find the tea party for a while. I'm sure glad I did


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


I don't know why your cardiologist wouldn't be OK with the use of lovonox, it's a type of heparin, I'm sure & is what was used when I was still working, it can be used until your other blood thinner is back to the proper levels.
I don't blame you for being upset, they need to get their act together & get it done so you are out of pain & can. Have some quality life.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, central heating, fireplace & 8 inch well nsulated walls????
> When I was a child there was none of the above, a cookstove & a coal heater, you could see your breath when you got up in the morning & often the water bucket had ice on top????????we have it so good now


In the much milder area where I grew up, we woke the ice on any water that had been left in buckets or bowls overnight, often solid ice, and frost on the inside of the windows! I have no wish to relive those days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine cones off my cheque monthly but DH pays only once/year. I'm supposed to get a $1400 refund


Lucky you but I guess it balances what your DH pays.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For me, I like the native names and there is an Indian lore about skywalkers that have nothing to do with Star Wars. It would probably be best if it was the second name, but traditions die hard. In NM, the young men who live in the pueblos that still do not allow power etc. often have off reservation jobs in construction. They will buy the required work boots, but cut the soles off because they are raised to be barefoot. Lots of adaptions to be able to work in the outside world!
> 
> We just had a case here where a school sent a young boy (like 10) home because he was growing his hair long. It was so he could honor his grandmother who had recently died. The hair has to be a certain length before it can be cut off as a show of respect. Once the news got a hold of the story, the school quickly backed down and said it was all a misunderstanding. (Or maybe someone reminded them about religious freedom.)
> 
> I'm for a little diversity in the world.


I didn't realize there was a school restriction in some places on the length of a boy's hair. Here, they grow it any length they want. Good that they backed off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pout! (I'm rather jealous of all you accomplished while I have done nothing...... Love the smell of linens hung out to dry but have no place to do it.)


Me either. I miss the fresh outdoor smell of laundry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Karena said:


> Wish you could send a little rain here. CA is depending on the snow pack.
> Karena


Hi Karena, so glad you joined us. Have you got a project on the go?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


She looks like a little doll and Nanna looks so happy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was having an off day one day at work and a police officer came in and I told him if he found my mind out there to just put it in a holding cell and I'd pick it up later, the smarty pants said you know you'll need to be able to identify it to pick it up right? :sm16:
> I told him he'd just have to keep it if he found it then. :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ive seen the perfect one, a gnome lying face down with a knife in its back! So cruel!


You're so funny. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think anyone should have to suffer unnecessarily. It used to drive me nuts when cancer patients were told it wasn't time for more pain meds because they might become addicted if given too much????Like addiction matters at that stage. I think with Pain Management clinics & palliative care things have improved


My DH was always in so much pain. His doctor gave him whatever he needed and none of it really helped. He practically lived on percocet. I hated to see him taking that because he affected his mental state.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


Better check with your doctor about osteoporosis if you're shrinking. I've lost 3 inches. I began to wonder why my jeans were getting longer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


I believe it was August when I tuned it. Lot of water under the bridge since then. We've sure made a lot of friends.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> David hates them as well. One Christmas when Vicky was still young but just old enough to choose presents she bought him a garden gnome. Maybe the first present she choose for him.
> Well now of course it is a family joke. For many years she has given him one now as a joke (amazing the different forms of gnomes you find, stickers, books etc as well). Anyway 2 Christmasses ago the banner was handed on to Elizabeth, I assume it will be from Grandchildren from this year.


We do the same thing to Jessica with flamingos. She doesn't like them and hates pink!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you, my friend. I think I'm a tad too close to the upset to be rational at this point. I have taken on board what you and Margaret said. And if I need to champion for more/different med I will. Luckily I was never a pill popper. I had to many bad reactions from meds and chose alcohol and cigarets. Neither of which I choose to use again. Got a real kick out of your humor in teasing Kaye.


Just wanting you to have a solution. You can't change the situation but you can change how you react to it. There is nothing wrong with needing help..... and you are just wrong to feel guilty about not being able to handle it all. This kind of situation is terribly draining and really does affect lives and health. Ask me how I know. It has taken me a full year to get over the guilt of finally admitting that, despite what I thought was really best for mom, I had to let go and start thinking about what was best for me and mine... It isn't perfect and not what she or I really wanted, but it was time. Thank goodness I did because this past couple of operations would have been so much rougher if mom were still here. I never had a drinking problem but lost my cousin at 22 to the disease and there are several other family members who are addicted. I know my personality is prone to addictive behavior. I still have to tell myself that I am "allergic" to cigarettes and will DIE if I touch even one.... There are many coping mechanisms an you are doing many of them.... but a little bit of extra help during this transitional period is certainly not excessive. Yu and the Dr. need to find the right balance. I agree with starting slow.... but do start. (Have you had a little heart to heart with your daughter? You are going to have to start thinking about a plan for when your darling DH can not be left unattended. You will NEED help so you can still get out and about. LEAN on your support groups. That is what they are there for..... ) Lectue over.... but we all want to see you more prepared to cope with this phase of life....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Several years ago Canadian Blood Services was going to quit keeping a supply of blood in our local hospital, we only keep 6 units, anyway I told them I hoped it was one of their family members who needed blood when in an emergency situation while at one of the lakes in our service area- in summer there are 1000's of people vacationing- I was told I shouldn't get personal???? I said well if it's a family member dying because they couldn't get to the city hospital without blood it was personal. Suddenly they decided to continue the service. Sometimes you just have to put things in a way that those in the position to make decisions understand


Good for you. 6 units is pretty bare bones as it is. The little hospital that was near mom and dad in Arkansas was ill equipped to handle much but the next good one was an hour away. Dad did that ambulance run so often. I can't imagine having NO blood available.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. There's a service station on the outskirts of Edmonton that we always fill up at, they had lifesized lambs & weanling pigs, complete with dirt on their noses, that were so lifelike I would love to have them but at over $100 each that won't happen????


I have a grazing ceramic sheep, not really life size but big enough to make you do a double take. Mom always thought it was a loose dog in the yard! Another lady has one in her front and she moves it periodically so it really doe appear to be manicuring the lawn..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I browse the links & resources section a few times / week, find some nice free patterns there & I like the new " pictures" section, you can look at pictures without reading everything, just look if something is interesting. You are right with this gabby group, not much time left to look around.


I like the pictures too. Inspiration with no need to comment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I trust your advice as I know how long you lived with this. Just for today I am making dargone sure I do at least one thing, preferably more, that gives me passion and joy( no pun intended).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the hospital knew there was a problem with the saline, why didn't they call you????Good grief, poor man


Kind of my thought as well. They gave him so much Demerol, he threw up and then slept the entire next day. St. Patrick's Day. Kind of a big deal for an Irishman. BIL and I wondered how we were going to get him out of the car (he had followed ambulance with my car). Gerry's head popped up from the back and he said"Drop me off at the park, I run." I knew I was in for along couple of days then!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


Gosh, I didn't know I was among the first... Just stumbled on it I guess. I joined KP on Feb. 1, 1011. Can't remember when it started but I was pretty close to the beginning. Happy 6th to all of us!!!! (I do remember Martin.... We all looked long and hard to find out what happened.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm surprised you come across many nurses who think like that now-we sure used to though. The majority here now realise that actually giving less more often is more effective and often ends up with less being used overall. Regular use of paracetamol/ acetaminophen is common now as it has been shown that regular use decreases the need for stronger medications- the frequency and dose can often be lowered this way. By regular here 4 times a day whether you have pain or not (for any situation where pain is likely such as post-op, broken bones, chronic pain) as long term use in the correct dose is among the safest drugs there is especially for pain relief).


A self administered morphine drip is used here for most post-op and has been discovered that many, including me, don't use all that is allowed.... but it allows you to take it when you need it... not after waiting 20 minutes for a nurse to go through the procedures necessary. Once off the drip though, I did have issues with more than one nurse because my doctor knew I am not very responsive to the the lesser drugs and had prescribed morphine via PIC, Xanax and Ativan... all "as needed" within the regular time constraints. I had one in particular that would say I needed to call her as she was much too busy to remember to bring bedtime pills at 10:00 and Ativan at 11 PM. One particular night, she was in about 5 minutes after Dr. had called for drugs to main desk as she had not come when called.... She was very late and then thought she would not give both. I blew my cool and told her to get Dr. on the phone immediately as he was still in building and it had been his order to the desk. She backed down real fast. Most were really good, but still had to go through formality of asking pain level etc. I find that ridiculous when you are scheduled for the medication anyhow...... the board had standing instructions to keep my level below 3 so I always just said 3 and climbing. The automatic regimen you are describing is, to my knowledge, not used in hospital.. Maybe on release but, even then Tramedol or Hydrocodone/acetaminiphen is used after release with instructions to watch for any side effects such as constipation. 
No matter the regimen, keeping the patient comfortable is key.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize there was a school restriction in some places on the length of a boy's hair. Here, they grow it any length they want. Good that they backed off.


Not everywhere, but all schools can set their own dress codes and restrictions. Some, in my opinion, take it a little too far.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I trust your advice as I know how long you lived with this. Just for today I am making dargone sure I do at least one thing, preferably more, that gives me passion and joy( no pun intended).


Good... and do it EVERY day as your reward for getting through one more day with all it's challenges. It doesn't have to be a big thing. Trite but true... Take time to smell the roses... I was very bad about not giving myself permission to do a "fun" thing if all the other things weren't done. BAD PLAN!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yet another San;et Cup Play-off game. DH is loving that they are all going to 7 games. We are avid hockey fans. Most of my favorite teams are out already though so hard to find a "dog on the hunt". DH hates Tennessee and I like to see one of the original 6 win, but we watch them all.... Need to leave at 5 so best figure out which of my loosest clothes I can pour myself into. Catch you all tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize there was a school restriction in some places on the length of a boy's hair. Here, they grow it any length they want. Good that they backed off.


Schools here are often very restrictive in what they allow in terms of hairstyles. There was a case only a week or so back of a child being banned from school after having had their head shaved as part of a sponsored event for a charity. We regularly read about such exclusions because of styles or colouring that are deemed to breach school regulations. Although I understand why the schools try not to encourage extremes in appearance, and particularly when it indicates membership of a particular group, I think it tends to be counter-productive, in that it often turns a minor rebellion, that would be over in a few days when the style or the colour grew out, into a major battle of wills between the child (or more often, the parents) and the school authority. Fortunately, I never had to deal with one of those situations, because I honestly don't know which side I would have been on. Of course, here we do also have school uniforms, and again, these are often quite strictly enforced.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went grocery shopping and got prepackaged turkey, bacon salad for lunch and wild salmon for dinner. Nice and cool so Maya and I took walk and fed horses. Saw quail, raven, morning doves, ground squirrel and heard but didn't see a killdeer. Also big cumulus clouds that were trying to rain further north. But, from here looked like rain dried up before hitting ground. Fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Schools here are often very restrictive in what they allow in terms of hairstyles. There was a case only a week or so back of a child being banned from school after having had their head shaved as part of a sponsored event for a charity. We regularly read about such exclusions because of styles or colouring that are deemed to breach school regulations. Although I understand why the schools try not to encourage extremes in appearance, and particularly when it indicates membership of a particular group, I think it tends to be counter-productive, in that it often turns a minor rebellion, that would be over in a few days when the style or the colour grew out, into a major battle of wills between the child (or more often, the parents) and the school authority. Fortunately, I never had to deal with one of those situations, because I honestly don't know which side I would have been on. Of course, here we do also have school uniforms, and again, these are often quite strictly enforced.


Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


What a wonderful event.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Went grocery shopping and got prepackaged turkey, bacon salad for lunch and wild salmon for dinner. Nice and cool so Maya and I took walk and fed horses. Saw quail, raven, morning doves, ground squirrel and heard but didn't see a killdeer. Also big cumulus clouds that were trying to rain further north. But, from here looked like rain dried up before hitting ground. Fun.


I also took the dog for a walk today wish I had seen quail or even a squirrel but I had the misfortune to see a rat well i think it was a rat or could have been a water vole which is basically a rat that lives near water yuk , it just came meandering towards us and then stopped and stared , we stared right back thank fully it moved along but took its own sweet time .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I trust your advice as I know how long you lived with this. Just for today I am making dargone sure I do at least one thing, preferably more, that gives me passion and joy( no pun intended).


Good for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good... and do it EVERY day as your reward for getting through one more day with all it's challenges. It doesn't have to be a big thing. Trite but true... Take time to smell the roses... I was very bad about not giving myself permission to do a "fun" thing if all the other things weren't done. BAD PLAN!


Ingrained behavior. We were never allowed to go anywhere or do anything fun until chores were done. The chores are NEVER done on a farm! I still find it hard to go have fun when things need to be done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


Lovely picture.  The bigger the better! She looks such a contended baby, beautiful.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


I have two daughters who are teachers, and they tell me they have no problem with their pupils, the real problems usually arise with the parents. They are both parents themselves, so in a position to see things from both sides, which make me think they have a point.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ingrained behavior. We were never allowed to go anywhere or do anything fun until chores were done. The chores are NEVER done on a farm! I still find it hard to go have fun when things need to be done.


I grew up on a farm, and fun was never part of the agenda. There were many positive aspects, but never much fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> (Medications affect people differently. I was very patient with the doctors as they suggested one med after another for anxiety. I tried Prozac and several others. Most give me violent diarrhea and cause me to gain weight. They don't actually make me feel any less stressed so I have finally just refused to experiment any farther. There are three classes of these drugs. Two are not effective on ME. I know the Xanax and Atavan work for ME...... Doctors need to work WITH the patient and listen to our input. Hope you and your Dr. have a good relationship and can find the right thing for YOU.)


Those work for me too. And Zoloft worked wonders for my depression. I took it for about three years. So far, my herbal blend is working well for the anxiety. I notice if I forget to take it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


Indeed! I can hardly remember when I didn't know y'all. What a lovely community we have here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do hope they can sort out this issue- anti-coagulants in the age group most often requiring hip replacements is common so surely there are some sort of guidelines which both sides have agreed on?


That is why Bub goes to the cardiologist in late August, to be cleared for surgery in September. He will have to go off that medication for a few days before and then right back on it afterward.

Loads to finish reading! So will try to get caught up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> You need a card for Sorlenna next- her birthday is tomorrow (she mentioned in the first TP that her birthday was tomorrow when she posted on the 7th).


DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I grew up on a farm, and fun was never part of the agenda. There were many positive aspects, but never much fun.


We did get some free time after Church and before milking chores each Sunday, but we tended to catch up on sleep then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


 :sm24: Wonderful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


How lovely for this family to be able to get out all together and be a "normal " family for once.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sorlenna!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those work for me too. And Zoloft worked wonders for my depression. I took it for about three years. So far, my herbal blend is working well for the anxiety. I notice if I forget to take it.


What is your herbal blend? If you have told us, I missed it.

Sonja, love your humor. Somehow your tale reminded me of Wind In The Willows, which I loved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


Sounds like both mom & daughter needed a good boot in the backside????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.

Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
And to Heather, I'm so sorry about your DS's BIL and will be keeping him in prayer as he recovers; also congrats on the new job and washing machine!

I had a fantastic mini-vaca with my cousin. I left Fri. morning at 4:15, drove to her house 2 hours away then got on the road again by 7:30 and didn't rest until we finally got a hotel room at 9:30 pm Friday night! We successfully took care of some personal business (purpose for trip) and headed back with plans to stay in Montgomery AL, however, there were absolute zero rooms anywhere (and I mean anywhere) in Montgomery or Auburn, which is about 40 miles further down the road due to multiple university graduations. Finally found a decent room (last one too) even further down the road in Opelika AL for an inflated price. It was clean and we slept very well and headed on back to NC (where cousin lives) on Saturday morning.
Shortly after we crossed in Georgia though we came upon a sign advertising/direction travelers to Warm Springs,
GA to the Little White House that FDR (President Franklin D. Roosevelt) frequented for polio treatments.
Judy, my cousin, asked if I'd ever been there to which I said no so we on the spur of the moment decided to delay our return home and made a side trip there. It was wonderful! I took about a 100 pictures there! I'll share just a very few later;
definitely not all! I haven't yet moved them to my computer from my phone. I love history and though the day was a bit cooler than what we have been having we had such a wonderful time. We finally got back to Judy's home in NC around 7:30 Saturday night. Since it was later than we originally planned to return AND in that area raining a good bit I spent the night and didn't get home until today (Sunday) at about 2:30. Truly was such a wonderful little trip.


sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL!


kimmyz said:


> You'll probably all be upset when you discover that you missed National Zipper Day on 4/29! I know I was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sorlenna!


Happy birthday, Sorleena

Great card, Kate


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cool that you will become an assistant yoga instructor. So, now does that mean we get a free yoga lesson or two at the KAP? LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad you had a great time.

Mary, wonderful that Bella was well enough to get to church today, I'm actually surprised she would go where she may be exposed to so many people & potential bugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frustrating for you and for Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if when a person needs clearance between multiple doctors before any kind of procedure is done that they were the ones actually talking/consulting with each other like they do on television shows?!?


Marikayknits said:


> I knew it was too good to be true!! Recently Julie remarked that we have some sad coincidences in our lives (re our daughters). Well, now it seems we have another coincidence, that is waiting for hip surgery. My hip has been getting progressively worse, and I was so happy last week when my cardiologist said I could have surgery, and my ortho. finally agreed to do it. (he had always said I needed to lose more weight) The orthopedic Dr. told me to make an appointment with cardio. to discuss blood thinners. When I called I was told this could all be handled with a message through his nurse. I feel like I am playing the telephone gossip game!! I take Eliquis, which as I understand the anticoagulant effect ends when you stop taking it. You do not have to wait for it to get out of your system. My ortho. wants seven days off, but he said there is a med. (Lovonox) that will bridge the gap. My cardiologist apparently says he will only agree to three days off. (I say apparently, because I'm not sure if the Lovonox was even mentioned to him). I have made an appointment to see him June 2, and will call and make an orthopedic appt. for sometime before that. I feel I must talk to each of them face to face. I hope I can get them to come to some workable agreement. Surely, I am not the first patient on blood thinners to have surgery. And if I should fall, then it has to done anyway, but as an emergency! Grrr!! Sorry for the rant, I just got my hopes up. I hope it can be resolved. Julie, I hope you get some positive news today!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do hope they can sort out this issue- anti-coagulants in the age group most often requiring hip replacements is common so surely there are some sort of guidelines which both sides have agreed on?


That is certainly what I think. I intend to put that question to both doctors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I can't believe that if his doctor knew others had been adversely affected by the bad saline solution why didn't they call your DH to check on him or alert him to the issue immediately since others had already had to come back ?
Just incredible how so many drs just don't go the extra mile.


Dreamweaver said:


> The scale also does not really take into account a person's pain tolerance. DH has a high one... which is why I had to get an ambulance to transport him when he was given bad saline solution in a knee procedure. We were home for hours. By the time he realized he was getting worse beyond tolerance, he could not be touched!!! The Dr. commented that he wondered when we would call. Everyone else given the solution had been back in the hospital hours earlier. I don't want people so doped up that they overdo and hurt themselves, but when laying in a hospital bed, not allowed to get up without help, there is no reason to lay there in pain...... That's my story and I am sticking to it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And he made it out of the supermarket unscathed??? LOL


Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool! I didn't realize when I joined that it had just started. Don't think my days would be so good if I didn't have you folks here. Love our group and all that pop in and out.



darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree.


darowil said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you- but how different is it to JWs refusing blood transfusions knowing they might die? They have the right to refuse the blood based on religious grounds. So when effectively wearing a hard hat or respirator goes against religious principles what is the difference? But the workplace must be protected as long as they have provided the gear and advised the person that they are not adequately protected and these are the risks.
> If it was likely to impact others than religious freedom is a different issue. So I have no problems with refusing to allow Muslim women into places in the full Hijab where it could be a security risk. After all there is no way of knowing what might be in there as well- or indeed who, it may not be a woman at all.
> Banks here say no one can enter in a motor cycle helmet- the same should apply to a full face covering of any description. If they want to enter the bank they need to remove it- or allow an employee to see them face to face at least (and in the case of Muslim woman a woman).
> We need to be culturally and religiously sensitive but not to the extent of compromising others safety and rights.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frustrating for you and for Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if when a person needs clearance between multiple doctors before any kind of procedure is done that they were the ones actually talking/consulting with each other like they do on television shows?!?


You would think so, huh! Too bad they can't make it so simple.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not only restriction on length of hair but some school district restrict hair color (such as mine/purple) that kids sometimes do and what may be written on their shirts such as alcohol or tobacco advertising, pictures of marijuana, foul language,
etc. and length of shorts or skirts and width of shoulder straps on tops. At the school district I retired from they were very strict about those things and in 11 of the 13 elementary schools and all 3 of the middle schools the students had to wear school sanctioned uniforms. And yes, these were public not private schools.



budasha said:


> I didn't realize there was a school restriction in some places on the length of a boy's hair. Here, they grow it any length they want. Good that they backed off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful blessing for this family & friends today.


pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had no problem personally with what color the kids had their hair or hair style (no, I didn't have purple in my hair then either),
but huge problem with boys wearing their pants well below their butt with underwear showing and girls wearing super low cut tops. Some of the kids had such awful behavior; even caught a boy masturbating in class; disgusting to saw the least.



Swedenme said:


> Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sorlenna! I almost missed wishing you well on this special day. So happy you were born and that you are you!


Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I'm caught up; think I was between last KTP and this new one I was 50 pages behind! If I missed commenting on something vital please forgive me. Love you all to pieces. Of to check the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cool that you will become an assistant yoga instructor. So, now does that mean we get a free yoga lesson or two at the KAP? LOL!


Great idea; let me know and we'll put aside a time slot for this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> You would think so, huh! Too bad they can't make it so simple.


We're counting our lucky stars that DH's doctors worked together well. He did gave to stop one medication and begin another one 3 days before surgery, but it wasn't a blood thinner. I wonder if they're that tough to monitor.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


Great news.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Sounds like a good trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fun trip. I love spur of the moment side trips.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, glad you had a fun trip.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now.
> 
> So Happy Birthday to us all here on the Tea Party!


Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.

Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.

By the way, I've had most of the last 2 days away from Elm and have had the opportunity to do some meals we've missed for several months due to lack of time or interest after work. We had received a donation of various breads from the local Trader Joe's or the Panera Bread franchise near Elm. I'd shared out to any who would take what they could use or share with neighbors, friends, families, whoever. Ended up with 3 bread boules (Panera's naming) used to serve soup in a bread bowl. Brought them home to keep from throwing in the dumpster and made French onion soup for Saturday's supper and then, today, I made chicken pot pie with biscuits on top--using a package of chicken thighs I'd picked up at local grocers for 69 cents a pound. Served a marked-down New York-style cheese cake for dessert tonight bought at local supermarket yesterday on my way home from Elm.

Compliments from all around the table both nights. Yea!!!

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


Sounds very yummy!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

They were delicious meals, Jeanette. I've missed cooking a number of dishes we all enjoy because of energy or time constraints this last year.

But the calling is mine, and the folks often have few other options for adequate meals, unfortunately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

You are a wonderful cook. So glad your family could enjoy your skills. Bet it was fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully really good. What capacity is it ?


5kg


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


Little did you know that a comment made 6 years ago would be the reminder did you?

And so Happy Birthday as it is now your birthday over here.

Rang my mother last night as it would have been one sisters birthday yesterday. She is doing fine at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Glad you had such an enjoyable little break. Sounds like you really enjoyed it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I can't believe that if his doctor knew others had been adversely affected by the bad saline solution why didn't they call your DH to check on him or alert him to the issue immediately since others had already had to come back ?
> Just incredible how so many drs just don't go the extra mile.


And yet Mum's surgeon who had only seen her once before surgery rang her himself twice to tell her what was going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sorlenna!


Lizard! Yay! Thank you! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little did you know that a comment made 6 years ago would be the reminder did you?
> 
> And so Happy Birthday as it is now your birthday over here.
> 
> Rang my mother last night as it would have been one sisters birthday yesterday. She is doing fine at the moment.


So I'm not early...just on Australian time. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And yet Mum's surgeon who had only seen her once before surgery rang her himself twice to tell her what was going on.


Which goes to the point that the type of healthcare system isn't the key to quality care; it's the care and concern at the doctor level.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're counting our lucky stars that DH's doctors worked together well. He did gave to stop one medication and begin another one 3 days before surgery, but it wasn't a blood thinner. I wonder if they're that tough to monitor.


We were told the time frame for stopping beforehand is related to which medication, as some affect the clotting differently (the doc did say how many days is different depending on the particular med). Some require testing of levels periodically while others don't. I hadn't realized there were so many kinds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> What is your herbal blend? If you have told us, I missed it.
> 
> Sonja, love your humor. Somehow your tale reminded me of Wind In The Willows, which I loved.


It's a capsule called Crystal Clear Anxiety Formula with vitamins. I get it from Amazon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So I went back to Joann and got some fabric, and now think I can finish a couple or three more projects. And will have cake in a bit. I'm working on the project and to do list tonight as well. Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frustrating for you and for Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if when a person needs clearance between multiple doctors before any kind of procedure is done that they were the ones actually talking/consulting with each other like they do on television shows?!?


I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted. 
I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Sorlenna! I almost missed wishing you well on this special day. So happy you were born and that you are you!


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> 5kg


So it won't take the average Doona, mine is an 8kg so it will fit large items- but I think you are more mobile than me, so probably not an issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


Wonder if that means the cardiac team never got back to the orthos?
A lift back was a great help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if that means the cardiac team never got back to the orthos?
> A lift back was a great help.


Lord only knows! 
It was a great help. Doesn't always happen!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


I will keep good thoughts that things are looking up for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will keep good thoughts that things are looking up for you!


Thank you, Sorlenna! And Happy Birthday, again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


What a happy day for the whole family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday, happy birthday, happy birthday to you!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Have a lot of catch up reading to do, only on page ten right now. We just got home this afternoon, but we had a lovely drive home. The weekend was great. Friday, we went to the shareholders shopping day, where they have a whole bunch of the companies connected to Berkshire Hathaway set up with stuff to look at and buy, such as See's Candy, Fruit of the Loom, Dairy Queen, Coca-Cola, and others. Spent way too much.
We had supper at Valentino's, yummy, wish we had one around here!
Yesterday was the meeting, around 40,000 people! Was long, and I don't always understand everything they talk about, but very interesting.
Going to try and read a little more, but will probably go to bed soon. Why in the world is just sitting in a car so exhausting? LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a lot of catch up reading to do, only on page ten right now. We just got home this afternoon, but we had a lovely drive home. The weekend was great. Friday, we went to the shareholders shopping day, where they have a whole bunch of the companies connected to Berkshire Hathaway set up with stuff to look at and buy, such as See's Candy, Fruit of the Loom, Dairy Queen, Coca-Cola, and others. Spent way too much.
> We had supper at Valentino's, yummy, wish we had one around here!
> Yesterday was the meeting, around 40,000 people! Was long, and I don't always understand everything they talk about, but very interesting.
> Going to try and read a little more, but will probably go to bed soon. Why in the world is just sitting in a car so exhausting? LOL


See's Candy---my favorite. Glad it was a good trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yeah, ride home and mYbe visitor. Lets hope things do come in threes and good news about surgery is the third thing.
Sorienna, thank you. Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a lot of catch up reading to do, only on page ten right now. We just got home this afternoon, but we had a lovely drive home. The weekend was great. Friday, we went to the shareholders shopping day, where they have a whole bunch of the companies connected to Berkshire Hathaway set up with stuff to look at and buy, such as See's Candy, Fruit of the Loom, Dairy Queen, Coca-Cola, and others. Spent way too much.
> We had supper at Valentino's, yummy, wish we had one around here!
> Yesterday was the meeting, around 40,000 people! Was long, and I don't always understand everything they talk about, but very interesting.
> Going to try and read a little more, but will probably go to bed soon. Why in the world is just sitting in a car so exhausting? LOL


Sounds like you had a great weekend as well. Did you get much knitting done? Work on the shawl?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would have a really good come to Jesus talk with him - just how much pain does the doctor want you in before he does anything? --- sam


I have a friend, close to my age, who is considered too young for knee replacements, which she needs like now. Her quack told her she would be in a wheelchair before she is considered eligible to get them. Might be different if she could afford private health, but like many on gov support, not an option.

Personally, I think she should get another doc. Even if it needs replacement in 10 to 15 years, it would give her a better life.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Would the doctor consider starting you on a low antidepressant that isnt so addictive.? There are quite a few options out there and could take the edge of things for you. They usually take couple of weeks to take effect though. A few years ago when I was "a mess" with life, my GP started me on Citalopram 20mg 1 a day and in the two weeks while waiting for it to start taking effect I was allowed to have 1mg of Diazapam a day if needed. I only took the Diazapam for a couple of worst days. They did give an instant relief of feeling slightly more settled. I was on the Citalopram for 3 years then life improved and I weaned off them over a couple of weeks no problems.


Darn, wish my depression was like that. If I go off my 100mg Zoloft for more than 2or 3 days, I get almost Bipolar. Well done on recovering and getting back off the antidepressants.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

God bless that man - he is definitely a keeper. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. I think my DH didn't want to take the time to work the garden today but he knew I was getting anxious to get started & if I did it with the tiller it takes so long. I think it took him longer to hook on to the old cultivator than to do the work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has it really been going six years - how time flies when you are having fun. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Sorleena
> 
> Great card, Kate


Happy birthday from me too Sorlenna hope you have a lovely day ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> God bless that man - he is definitely a keeper. --- sam


Yes, I think I'll keep him????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what herbal blend do you use for depression? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Those work for me too. And Zoloft worked wonders for my depression. I took it for about three years. So far, my herbal blend is working well for the anxiety. I notice if I forget to take it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a very happy birthday to you sorlenna. hope it was a great day or is it today the 8th? either way - hope you will have a good day. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a good time. a road trip is always fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is always good to have a break from everyday things. dinners sound wonderful - i love having soup in a bread bowl - or stew. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing like baking your own birthday cake. i usually bake my sour cherry pie for my birthday. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> So I went back to Joann and got some fabric, and now think I can finish a couple or three more projects. And will have cake in a bit. I'm working on the project and to do list tonight as well. Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i think it is time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

???? ???? Happy Birthday Sorlenna.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, central heating, fireplace & 8 inch well nsulated walls????
> When I was a child there was none of the above, a cookstove & a coal heater, you could see your breath when you got up in the morning & often the water bucket had ice on top????????we have it so good now


 :sm24: Sounds nice and cozy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> She looks like a little doll and Nanna looks so happy.


She does and I am. LOL. I spent most of the day with them today to help out. BF went back to work. Hospital midwife came to house visit this morning and she was very pleased with everything. Penelope has gained 180gm (6.3oz) in 2 days! Good job. They will come again on Wednesday then hand over to Maternal Child Health Services. Serena was really cranky and overtired and playing up quite a bit today, this is going to take time I reckon for her to share her mum. DD bathed baby and just lifted her out on to towel, wrapped her up and we hear..... squirt, squirt squirt.... good grief runny poo everywhere. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


Good grief. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


Happy Birthday! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Thanks Gwen. I am glad you enjoyed your day or two away even if it was jammed packed. You must be worn out now that you are home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


Archived!? As in filed away as finished or whatever? I hope not. I am glad your GP is taking notice and trying to put it right, lets hope you go closer to the top of the list due to deterioration and extra pain.

Great that your friend has made contact. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Darn, wish my depression was like that. If I go off my 100mg Zoloft for more than 2or 3 days, I get almost Bipolar. Well done on recovering and getting back off the antidepressants.


Thanks Heather, I dont think I was suffering from depression though, more anxiety and feelings of ups and downs rollercoaster, far too much stress going on in my life at the time. But yes the meds did help keep me feeling calmer and able to not get into panic attacks when under lots of stress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yeah, ride home and mYbe visitor. Lets hope things do come in threes and good news about surgery is the third thing.
> Sorienna, thank you. Have a wonderful birthday.


It did feel that things were looking up! I also got to my weaving class for a couple of hours- my Korowai has been unpicked, sadly, because I had not been for so long, and they are running so short of materials. But when I get there next I will start one for a Preemie, they have woven more than 100, and there is still a need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a friend, close to my age, who is considered too young for knee replacements, which she needs like now. Her quack told her she would be in a wheelchair before she is considered eligible to get them. Might be different if she could afford private health, but like many on gov support, not an option.
> 
> Personally, I think she should get another doc. Even if it needs replacement in 10 to 15 years, it would give her a better life.


I think they can get quite immune to the pain their patients are in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> has it really been going six years - how time flies when you are having fun. --- sam


Yes indeed Sam! I remember clearly noticing it in 2011, although I did not join in I think until early 2012.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She does and I am. LOL. I spent most of the day with them today to help out. BF went back to work. Hospital midwife came to house visit this morning and she was very pleased with everything. Penelope has gained 180gm (6.3oz) in 2 days! Good job. They will come again on Wednesday then hand over to Maternal Child Health Services. Serena was really cranky and overtired and playing up quite a bit today, this is going to take time I reckon for her to share her mum. DD bathed baby and just lifted her out on to towel, wrapped her up and we hear..... squirt, squirt squirt.... good grief runny poo everywhere. LOL


Oh boy! I can just picture that! Hope Serena doesn't take too long realising the better aspects of having Penelope in her life- took Mwyffanwy a while- she used to try to punch Bronwen when she was suckling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Archived!? As in filed away as finished or whatever? I hope not. I am glad your GP is taking notice and trying to put it right, lets hope you go closer to the top of the list due to deterioration and extra pain.
> 
> Great that your friend has made contact. :sm11:


Yup, filed away as if it didn't matter, I was well off their list!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup, filed away as if it didn't matter, I was well off their list!


 :sm06: Good grief! I hope you are back on and further up list quick smart. How will you know?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Good grief! I hope you are back on and further up list quick smart. How will you know?


When I get a letter from them, indicating when they may deem they will see me again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I get a letter from them, indicating when they may deem they will see me again!


Uh huh. Do you have a phone number you can call IF you dont hear from them soon? What a pickle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is why I prefer to travel by car than any thing else; those spur of the moment side trips and stops.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, fun trip. I love spur of the moment side trips.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a good and kind physician! Do want you to know I have your mom in my prayers along with you as you go through this hurdle.


darowil said:


> And yet Mum's surgeon who had only seen her once before surgery rang her himself twice to tell her what was going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh. Do you have a phone number you can call IF you dont hear from them soon? What a pickle.


No, it would be a matter of agitating again at the doctor's surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


That is great Gwen, I seem to have stuck at 5 kg, but will persevere!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news that you got a ride home and it appears as if the doctor is starting to actually move forward in getting you in for surgery. I am so glad you may have a visit from Dorothy. Isn't she the one you wanted to keep in touch with but had lost the phone number?


Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You probably already said, but what is this meeting concerning?


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Have a lot of catch up reading to do, only on page ten right now. We just got home this afternoon, but we had a lovely drive home. The weekend was great. Friday, we went to the shareholders shopping day, where they have a whole bunch of the companies connected to Berkshire Hathaway set up with stuff to look at and buy, such as See's Candy, Fruit of the Loom, Dairy Queen, Coca-Cola, and others. Spent way too much.
> We had supper at Valentino's, yummy, wish we had one around here!
> Yesterday was the meeting, around 40,000 people! Was long, and I don't always understand everything they talk about, but very interesting.
> Going to try and read a little more, but will probably go to bed soon. Why in the world is just sitting in a car so exhausting? LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news that you got a ride home and it appears as if the doctor is starting to actually move forward in getting you in for surgery. I am so glad you may have a visit from Dorothy. Isn't she the one you wanted to keep in touch with but had lost the phone number?


I forgot to take her number, and it took so long before she rang me, I had sort of given up. I am really pleased to hear from her! And have her number recorded!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Gwen, I seem to have stuck at 5 kg, but will persevere!


Way to go, both of you! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must go back to bed- have my lovely new electric blanket on warming it for me- it really does help the aches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way to go, both of you! :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am off to bed now. It is only 10.20pm but I am wrecked. LOL. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed now. It is only 10.20pm but I am wrecked. LOL. Goodnight all.


Sleep well, happy dreams!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you will continue to lose; it is so common to hit a plateau.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Gwen, I seem to have stuck at 5 kg, but will persevere! We've lost close to the same amount
> :sm02:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's why I hate the smiley faces and 1 to 10 for pain management. I know it has a purpose but, if I hurt, I hurt, and if I am within the time frame, give me the darned meds! I don't believe in hurting unnecessarily.


Yes!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've had a very late cold snap here for the past few days and I have our heat on too. It will warm up as the day goes on to 80F but being in the mid 40s to low 50s is pretty cool for this time of year here. STILL wearing my flip-flops thoug!
LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Must go back to bed- have my lovely new electric blanket on warming it for me- it really does help the aches.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Hope you're having/had a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am off to bed now. It is only 10.20pm but I am wrecked. LOL. Goodnight all.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sleep well.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> A self administered morphine drip is used here for most post-op and has been discovered that many, including me, don't use all that is allowed.... but it allows you to take it when you need it... not after waiting 20 minutes for a nurse to go through the procedures necessary. Once off the drip though, I did have issues with more than one nurse because my doctor knew I am not very responsive to the the lesser drugs and had prescribed morphine via PIC, Xanax and Ativan... all "as needed" within the regular time constraints. I had one in particular that would say I needed to call her as she was much too busy to remember to bring bedtime pills at 10:00 and Ativan at 11 PM. One particular night, she was in about 5 minutes after Dr. had called for drugs to main desk as she had not come when called.... She was very late and then thought she would not give both. I blew my cool and told her to get Dr. on the phone immediately as he was still in building and it had been his order to the desk. She backed down real fast. Most were really good, but still had to go through formality of asking pain level etc. I find that ridiculous when you are scheduled for the medication anyhow...... the board had standing instructions to keep my level below 3 so I always just said 3 and climbing. The automatic regimen you are describing is, to my knowledge, not used in hospital.. Maybe on release but, even then Tramedol or Hydrocodone/acetaminiphen is used after release with instructions to watch for any side effects such as constipation.
> No matter the regimen, keeping the patient comfortable is key.


Just a quick comment on them asking your pain level every time, may have just been a hospital regulation thing, I know the nursing home where I work, we have to document a pain level EVERY time we give a pain pill, even a scheduled Tylenol, and then a follow up pain level after one hour... required documentation by the state that you get in trouble for not filling in all is their little boxes..... I hate all the documentation.... It takes away so much from the care, but, as the saying goes "if it's not documented, it wasn't done..."


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a capsule called Crystal Clear Anxiety Formula with vitamins. I get it from Amazon.


I'm going to show this to my daughter, both her and her fiance have anxiety issues


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and a very happy birthday to you sorlenna. hope it was a great day or is it today the 8th? either way - hope you will have a good day. --- sam


Thank you! It's today, but I work today so we celebrated on Australian time. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nothing like baking your own birthday cake. i usually bake my sour cherry pie for my birthday. --- sam


I made a sugar free one so he could have some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Doesn't it feel great? You go, girl!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you had a great weekend as well. Did you get much knitting done? Work on the shawl?


I did get about a dozen more rows done it while hubby was driving, was nice to have something to distract me from being a back seat driver, lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> You probably already said, but what is this meeting concerning?


It is a stockholders meeting for Berkshire Hathaway, which is the company owned by Warren Buffet. It is an amazingly huge event. Warren refers to it as Woodstock for capitalists, lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great mini break Gwen apart from the no vacancies


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Some pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


You always manage to make lovely meals Joy . Glad you had a bit of a break


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


I hope Dorothy turned up for a visit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had a very late cold snap here for the past few days and I have our heat on too. It will warm up as the day goes on to 80F but being in the mid 40s to low 50s is pretty cool for this time of year here. STILL wearing my flip-flops thoug!
> LOL


It's turned really cold here too . I've been grocery shopping this morning and I was freezing , thank goodness for heated seats


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pictures


My husband thinks Warren Buffet is great


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.

I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Wow - that was a hectic trip but sounds like you enjoyed it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk and fed horses. Didn't realize how cold it was 52F and just had sweatshirt and jeans, luckily had windbreaker and hat in flat back. Going to pick up new glasses at Walmart this morning. Excited as this pair is so scratched I'm having trouble reading and dropping stitches.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> My husband thinks Warren Buffet is great


He's very smart, but I wouldn't take nutrition advise from him. He eats McDonald's every morning, drinks about 5 cokes a day, and won't touch a green vegetable to save his life....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frustrating for you and for Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if when a person needs clearance between multiple doctors before any kind of procedure is done that they were the ones actually talking/consulting with each other like they do on television shows?!?


My doctors in the greater Toronto area did get together to discuss my case. They actually had a board meeting at a centrally located hospital. I was thankful that they did this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cool! I didn't realize when I joined that it had just started. Don't think my days would be so good if I didn't have you folks here. Love our group and all that pop in and out.


Agree with you. I have to spend part of every day at the Tea Party and would miss all of you if I couldn't get here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only restriction on length of hair but some school district restrict hair color (such as mine/purple) that kids sometimes do and what may be written on their shirts such as alcohol or tobacco advertising, pictures of marijuana, foul language,
> etc. and length of shorts or skirts and width of shoulder straps on tops. At the school district I retired from they were very strict about those things and in 11 of the 13 elementary schools and all 3 of the middle schools the students had to wear school sanctioned uniforms. And yes, these were public not private schools.


I watched the kids going to school in my former town and the girls wore short shorts, crop tops, and the boys wore shorts or those baggy pants hanging around their ankles, almost. I think most parents would be happy if the schools initiated uniforms.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


LOL love it!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


That's a good buy on the chicken. Our cheapest has been $1/lb. My SIL invited me for chicken pot pie and chicken soup last night. It was so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little did you know that a comment made 6 years ago would be the reminder did you?
> 
> And so Happy Birthday as it is now your birthday over here.
> 
> Rang my mother last night as it would have been one sisters birthday yesterday. She is doing fine at the moment.


Glad your mom is doing fine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


What a beautiful place to live


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


Why on earth would they archive your case! Sounds like you or your doctor will have to nag them to death.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He's very smart, but I wouldn't take nutrition advise from him. He eats McDonald's every morning, drinks about 5 cokes a day, and won't touch a green vegetable to save his life....


Apart from the coke I could be tempted????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a friend, close to my age, who is considered too young for knee replacements, which she needs like now. Her quack told her she would be in a wheelchair before she is considered eligible to get them. Might be different if she could afford private health, but like many on gov support, not an option.
> 
> Personally, I think she should get another doc. Even if it needs replacement in 10 to 15 years, it would give her a better life.


Seems crazy she can't get her knee fixed. I would find a new doctor. One of the RNs I worked with had both knees replaced by the time she was 55, she also had to argue with doctors but convinced them it was necessary for quality of life


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I typed a big reply last night & was just done when the battery in my iPad died, I hope I remembered all this morning

Gwen, I'm glad you had a nice trip with your cousin
Ohio Joy, its great you finally got a weekend off from Elm, no one deserves it more, you work so hard
Julie, hope you get the hip situation sorted out soon & great you got a ride home.
Nikki, sounds like you had a fun weekend.

My brother & his girlfriend & littleone came for a visit yesterday, they picked up our old swing set that DH dismantled & wanted out of the yard. The little boy will be 2 next week so hopefully will have some fun with it. My brother always wanted kids & his wife who passed wasn't interested at all. I sure hope this relationship works out, they seem happy & DB will be devastated if he loses this child.
DS1 brought me his little portable steam cleaner last evening so I steamed the floor mats in my car, they look a lot better but it was a lot of work.
It was a cool dreary day yesterday & today looks the same, just a little rain. Nasty north wind yesterday but not this morning. I don't think I will be putting in garden today????
DS2 went back to work yesterday, they called & had him return early, not all the cows have had calves so DH is back to checking them at night & not entirely happy as he has other things he wants to get done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did feel that things were looking up! I also got to my weaving class for a couple of hours- my Korowai has been unpicked, sadly, because I had not been for so long, and they are running so short of materials. But when I get there next I will start one for a Preemie, they have woven more than 100, and there is still a need.


Oh, no, all your worked pulled out, you would think they could have called before doing that. 
What is a Korowai?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is why I prefer to travel by car than any thing else; those spur of the moment side trips and stops.


Yes, nice to be able to stop & see what interests you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


That's great, Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband thinks Warren Buffet is great


My DH watched a biography of him, said he's a very down to earth man who still lives in the house he bought 60 years Ago & uses his wealth to help others. Too bad more of the rich didn't have his mind set


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


Looks like a lovely place. How many girls stay there during the school year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He's very smart, but I wouldn't take nutrition advise from him. He eats McDonald's every morning, drinks about 5 cokes a day, and won't touch a green vegetable to save his life....


I wish I had his metabolism, most who ate like that would look like a barrel????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched the kids going to school in my former town and the girls wore short shorts, crop tops, and the boys wore shorts or those baggy pants hanging around their ankles, almost. I think most parents would be happy if the schools initiated uniforms.


Here they can't wear skimpy tank tops & the shorts can't be too short or midriff showing but lots of baggy hangy pants, I would like to know what fool decided it was a fashion statement to have the crack of your backside hanging out????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


Cute! I've never heard of a lama-corn before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Apart from the coke I could be tempted????


I do like coke but try to ration it. We like breakfast at McD's , the egg mcmuffins & eat there occasionally when travelling but only for breakfast, I don't like their other food. DH says they have really good coffee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She does and I am. LOL. I spent most of the day with them today to help out. BF went back to work. Hospital midwife came to house visit this morning and she was very pleased with everything. Penelope has gained 180gm (6.3oz) in 2 days! Good job. They will come again on Wednesday then hand over to Maternal Child Health Services. Serena was really cranky and overtired and playing up quite a bit today, this is going to take time I reckon for her to share her mum. DD bathed baby and just lifted her out on to towel, wrapped her up and we hear..... squirt, squirt squirt.... good grief runny poo everywhere. LOL


Serena's probably a bit jealous because her little sister is getting all the attention. Wonder what caused the baby's runny poo.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like a lovely place. How many girls stay there during the school year.


32 stay during the year in 14 rooms. We have 2 privates, 2 quads a couple for 3 and the rest doubles. There are 147 girls in the chapter, and there is a sort of merit point system for rooms and parking spots. All that is managed by the girls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did feel that things were looking up! I also got to my weaving class for a couple of hours- my Korowai has been unpicked, sadly, because I had not been for so long, and they are running so short of materials. But when I get there next I will start one for a Preemie, they have woven more than 100, and there is still a need.


Must have been disappointing to see that your Korowai was unpicked. Hope you can get back there soon to start another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


Congratulations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to the dentist. Back later.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Somehow lost the KTP yesterday, but found it this morning and have caught up again.
Happy Belated Birthday Sorlenna, love the hoodie.
Sorry for all the mix up about your surgery Julie, hopefully you hear something soon.
Sam you were asking about the arrival of my grandbabies, DD2 is due the end of October and DD1 early in December. My DGS1 (son of DD1), just turned 6 and DGS2 (son of DD2) turns 6 Nov 9. These girls like doing things together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do like coke but try to ration it. We like breakfast at McD's , the egg mcmuffins & eat there occasionally when travelling but only for breakfast, I don't like their other food. DH says they have really good coffee


Never drink anything but coffee or water and the odd milkshake


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


Beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kate and Pammie hope you both have wonderful holidays and enjoy every minute


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yes, I have used electric blanket this last two days even on desert. Big 30 degree change in temp, winds play up my fm and warm blanket helps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, lovely house, glad you found your perfect job and the girls have you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, happy for your DB he has good relationship.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love hoodie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did weights at gym, went to bank and Walmart, they didn't have glasses in. Yet, they called about 15 minutes after I got home and have them., I'll pick them up this afternoon when I go to gym again. My knee is really sore. Took Tylenol, rubbed on Biofreeze want to soak in jacuzzi. Will call chiropractor this morning. He was on vacay for two weeks.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish I had his metabolism, most who ate like that would look like a barrel????


His theory is a calorie is a calorie, he just chooses to get his calories in a can....
Lol


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Great Photo -- I see shopping bags in hand!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from Bobby Matthews --- sam

Why Go to Church?
One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going." 
"Why not?" she asked. 
I'll give you two good reasons," he said. 

"(1), they don't like me, and
(2), I don't like them." 


His mother replied, "I'll give you two good reasons why you SHOULD go to church: 


(1) You're 59 years old, and 
(2) you're the pastor!" 


The Picnic


A Jewish Rabbi and a Catholic Priest met at the town's annual 4th of July picnic. Old friends, they began their usual banter. 
"This baked ham is really delicious," the priest teased the rabbi. "You really ought to try it. I know it's against your religion, but I can't understand why such a wonderful food should be forbidden! You don't know what you're missing. You just haven't lived until you've tried Mrs. Hall's prized Virginia Baked Ham. Tell me, Rabbi, when are you going to break down and try it?" 
The rabbi looked at the priest with a big grin, and said, "At your wedding."



The Usher
An elderly woman walked into the local country church The friendly usher greeted her at the door and helped her up the flight of steps. 
"Where would you like to sit?" he asked politely. 
"The front row, please," she answered. 
"You really don't want to do that," the usher said. "The pastor is really boring." 
"Do you happen to know who I am?" the woman inquired. 
"No," he said. 
"I'm the pastor's mother," she replied indignantly. 
"Do you know who I am?" he asked. 
"No," she said. 
"Good," he answered.




Show and Tell
A kindergarten teacher gave her class a "show and tell" assignment. Each student was instructed to bring in an object that represented their religion to share with the class. 
The first student got up in front of the class and said, "My name is Benjamin and I am Jewish and this is a Star of David." 
The second student got up in front of the class and said, "My name is Mary. I'm a Catholic and this is a Rosary." 
The third student got in up front of the class and said, "My name is Tommy. I am Methodist, and this is a casserole."


The Best Way To Pray
A priest, a minister and a guru sat discussing the best positions for prayer, while a telephone repairman worked nearby 
"Kneeling is definitely the best way to pray," the priest said. 
"No," said the minister. "I get the best results standing with my hands outstretched to Heaven." 
"You're both wrong," the guru said. "The most effective prayer position is lying down on the floor." 
The repairman could contain himself no longer. "Hey, fellas," he interrupted. "The best prayin' I ever did was when I was hangin' upside down from a telephone pole."




The Twenty and the One

A well-worn one-dollar bill and a similarly distressed twenty-dollar bill arrived at a Federal Reserve Bank to be retired. 
As they moved along the conveyor belt to be burned, they struck up a conversation. 
The twenty-dollar bill reminisced about its travels all over the country. 
"I've had a pretty good life," the twenty proclaimed. "Why I've been to Las Vegas and Atlantic City , the finest restaurants in New York , performances on Broadway, and even a cruise to the Caribbean ." 
"Wow!" said the one-dollar bill. "You've really had an exciting life!" 
"So, tell me," says the twenty, "where have you been throughout your lifetime?" 
The one dollar bill replies, "Oh, I've been to the Methodist Church, the Baptist Church, the Lutheran Church ." 
The twenty-dollar bill interrupts, "What's a church?"



Goat for Dinner
The young couple invited their elderly pastor for Sunday dinner. While they were in the kitchen preparing the meal, the minister asked their son what they were having. 
"Goat," the little boy replied. 
"Goat?" replied the startled man of the cloth, "Are you sure about that?" 
"Yep," said the youngster. "I heard Dad say to Mom, 'Today is just as good as any to have the old goat for dinner.' "




Lord, keep Your arm around my shoulder and Your hand over my mouth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you will continue to lose; it is so common to hit a plateau.


I have a pie in the oven, that will be for lunch, perhaps to share with Dorothy- loaded with lots of veges. Invented by me, based on a Keto recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had a very late cold snap here for the past few days and I have our heat on too. It will warm up as the day goes on to 80F but being in the mid 40s to low 50s is pretty cool for this time of year here. STILL wearing my flip-flops thoug!
> LOL


 :sm24: I have my woolly slippers on it is cool, but the expected maximum is 20*C- but it will probably not be for long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope Dorothy turned up for a visit


I am hoping so too, bit early in the day as yet!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


It truly has been an ordeal- hopefully we are getting to the end of the Saga!
The Sorority house looks really spacious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Why on earth would they archive your case! Sounds like you or your doctor will have to nag them to death.


I really don't know- probably just ran out of money, for last year- and decided to let me rot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I typed a big reply last night & was just done when the battery in my iPad died, I hope I remembered all this morning
> 
> Gwen, I'm glad you had a nice trip with your cousin
> Ohio Joy, its great you finally got a weekend off from Elm, no one deserves it more, you work so hard
> ...


Thanks Bonnie.
That is one thing about the biological clock, it can go a bit longer for a man- I do hope for the child's sake all works out well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, all your worked pulled out, you would think they could have called before doing that.
> What is a Korowai?


I was a bit fed up- but it had taken me a long time this year to get down to Papakura. 
A korowai is the ceremonial cloak that Maori wore traditionally- often with feathers woven in, but also made with dogskin (not now) flax tassels, or short blades of flax so it is more water proof. For example.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


Now I get it! I couldn't figure out what sort of fabric or fibre llama-corn might be, but now that I have seen the picture, it all makes sense. My granddaughter loves unicorns - maybe I can introduce her to their close cousins!
:sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Must have been disappointing to see that your Korowai was unpicked. Hope you can get back there soon to start another.


It was disappointing- because it had taken quite a long time 'soaping' my feathers together, let alone all the weaving. But I do understand that they have a lot of people who just never come back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Somehow lost the KTP yesterday, but found it this morning and have caught up again.
> Happy Belated Birthday Sorlenna, love the hoodie.
> Sorry for all the mix up about your surgery Julie, hopefully you hear something soon.
> Sam you were asking about the arrival of my grandbabies, DD2 is due the end of October and DD1 early in December. My DGS1 (son of DD1), just turned 6 and DGS2 (son of DD2) turns 6 Nov 9. These girls like doing things together.


Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's turned really cold here too . I've been grocery shopping this morning and I was freezing , thank goodness for heated seats


Yes, apparently all of us down the eastern side of the country are suffering. My brother, over in the North West, was having a barbecue yesterday, but we are shivering in cold winds. I do hope it will warm up soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, I have used electric blanket this last two days even on desert. Big 30 degree change in temp, winds play up my fm and warm blanket helps.


It really eases the ache in my hip- I am glad it gives you relief too, Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Picked up new glasses then went to gym. Jacuzzi closed! Rats. Did meet one of the girls I sponsor and got a hug.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Sorlenna. Hope you're having/had a wonderful day.


Happy birthday from me, too,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was disappointing- because it had taken quite a long time 'soaping' my feathers together, let alone all the weaving. But I do understand that they have a lot of people who just never come back.


They could have contacted you before undoing all your work. It would have been polite.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It s cold again here. The wind is bitter. I went with Chris to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday then had take away at their house, both very enjoyable. Knitting group was ok today apart from a screaming little girl in the play corner, whose mother just ignored her screams. We were glad when they left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally!!! Have been without internet all day yesterday and until just a bit ago today, pleasant surprise to come home from the gym and find the internet working, so much for being caught up. 
I did get a bunch of mending done yesterday so that's a plus and got quite a way on my sock. 
I hope everyone here is doing well or at least on the way to it, I need to read and see how Julies tangle with the doctor went. 
Okay off to get caught up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 May '17

A blue and bright sunny day - but boy is that wind cold. I was going to leave the door open for a while but it got too cold in here so I shut it and turned on the heat. Actually, the heat has never been turned off yet this spring. But I am enjoying the sunshine for sure.

I was watching Bentley playing in the dog yard this morning without him knowing I was watching. What imagination little children have. My dog yard was almost one big dandelion this spring so now there are bunches of 'fur balls' in their stead. He was having great fun blowing then off and playing with the stem. All the while talking to himself and having a great time. Then he came in and asked for a popsicle - a blue one to be exact.

They are coming back to redo the ceiling in the kitchen. Once it was painted (white) every seam showed. So they need to sand it down and totally redo the seams and then repaint. Not sure when they are going to do it - I figure the weekend of the KAP - lol.

Raspberry Peek-a-Boo Cookies

This is a lovely soft oatmeal cookie with a raspberry jam centre and a subtle almond flavour. They freeze well.

Makes about 6 dozen cookies

Ingredients

1 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup shortening
3 eggs
1 1/3 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
3/4 cup water
1 teaspoon almond extract
1 teaspoon vanilla
3 cups oatmeal
3 3/4 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoons soda
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1 18 ounce jar raspberry jam

Directions

1. In large mixer bowl, cream butter and shortening.

2. Add white and brown sugar and blend well.

3. Add eggs one at a time, mixing between additions.

4. Add water and extracts and mix again.

5. Add remaining ingredients, mixing until blended.

6. Drop by teaspoonful or medium sized cookie scoop onto cookie pans.

7. Fill a 1/2 teaspoon measuring spoon, with raspberry jam, press back of a spoon into cookie dough and push jam into the indent you've made.

8. Repeat until all cookies are filled.

9. Bake in 400º F oven for 10 - 12 minutes.

10. Remove to rack or brown paper and cool.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/raspberry-peek-boo-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Kale Salad with Citrus Dressing and Roasted Shrimp

Citrus Dressing (double for a full large bag of Kale Salad)

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive or avocado oil
the juice of one orange
the juice of one lemon
2 tablespoons liquid honey (or to taste)
red onion slices (to taste)
1 large navel orange, peeled and sliced

Directions

1. Empty half of a 28-ounce bag of prepared Kale Salad into a large bowl or a Ziploc bag.

2. Combine olive oil, orange, and lemon juice, and honey in a small jar.

3. Shake well and pour over the greens. Toss to coat. At this point, the salad can be refrigerated for a few hours until serving time.

4. Arrange on a platter and add the red onion and sliced oranges for garnish.

5. Serve as it is or with Roasted Shrimp.

Roasted Shrimp

1 pound frozen 17-21 count shrimp, with tails on
1 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
juice of one lemon
2 tablespoons oil

Directions

1. Combine ingredients in a Ziploc bag and thaw at room temperature until shrimp are just slightly icy or thaw in refrigerator for several hours.

2. Preheat oven to 400 F.

3. Drain and discard the marinade and arrange the shrimp, in a single layer on a baking sheet.

4. Roast for about 10 minutes until shrimp are light pink and opaque. Serve warm.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/kale-salad-with-citrus-dressing-and.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Pineapple Dessert Squares

Ingredients

Crust

1 cup flour
1/2 cup cold butter

Directions

1. Using a pastry blender cut the butter into the flour until you have a fine crumble.

2. Press into an 8x8 pan and bake at 325ºF for 2 minutes.

3. Take out and let sit while you make the pineapple filling.

Filling

1 398 ml (14 ounces) can crushed pineapple with juice
1/2 cup sugar
3 tablespoons corn starch
2 tablespoons butter

Directions

1. In a sauce pan stir together pineapple, sugar and cornstarch.

2. Stirring constantly bring ingredients to a boil until it thickens. Remove from heat and stir in butter.

3. Spread hot mixture over crust.

Meringue Topping

2 egg whites
1/4 cup sugar
1 cup coconut
1/8 teaspoon baking powder
1/16 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Beat egg whites, sugar, baking powder and salt together until soft peaks form.

2. Fold in coconut.

3. Spread meringue over hot pineapple mixture.

4. Return to oven and bake another 20 minutes until the meringue is a light golden colour.

5. It is best to let this square cool before cutting so that all layers set. These do not freeze well.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/pineapple-dessert-squares-flash-back.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

CINNAMON RAISIN WALNUT BREAD

PREP: 20 minutes (active), 3½ hours (inactive)
COOK: 50 minutes
MAKES 2 loaves

INGREDIENTS:

3½ cups (16 ounces) unbleached bread flour
4 teaspoons granulated sugar
1¼ teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1¼ teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 large egg, slightly beaten
2 tablespoons (1 ounce) shortening, melted or at room temperature
½ cup (4 ounces) buttermilk or whole milk, at room temperature
¾ cup (6 ounces) water, at room temperature
1½ cups (9 ounces) raisins, rinsed and drained
1 cup (4 ounces) chopped walnuts

For the topping:

2 tablespoons butter, melted
½ cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:

1. Stir together the flour, sugar, salt, yeast, and cinnamon in a mixing bowl (or in the bowl of an electric mixer).

2. Add the egg, shortening, buttermilk, and water. Stir together with a large spoon (or mix on low speed with the paddle attachment) until the ingredients come together and form a ball. Adjust with flour or water if the dough seems too sticky or too dry and stiff.

3. Sprinkle flour on a counter, transfer the dough to the counter, and begin kneading (or mixing on medium speed, switching to the dough hook). The dough should be soft and pliable, tacky but not sticky. Add flour as you knead (or mix), if necessary, to achieve this texture. Knead by hand for approximately 10 minutes (or by machine for 6 to 8 minutes).

4. Sprinkle in the raisins and walnuts during the final 2 minutes of kneading (or mixing) to distribute them evenly and to avoid crushing them too much. (If you are mixing by machine, you may have to finish kneading by hand to distribute the raisins and walnuts evenly.) The dough should pass the windowpane test and register 77 to 81 degrees F.

5. Lightly oil a large bowl and transfer the dough to the bowl, rolling it to coat it with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap.

6. Ferment at room temperature for approximately 2 hours, or until the dough doubles in size.

7. Divide the dough into 2 equal pieces and form them into loaves. Place each loaf in a lightly oiled 8½ by 4½-inch pan, mist the tops with spray oil, and cover loosely with plastic wrap.

8. Proof at room temperature for 60 to 90 minutes, or until the dough crests above the lips of the pans and is nearly doubled in size.

9. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F with the oven rack on the middle shelf.

10. Place the loaf pans on a sheet pan, making sure they are not touching each other.

11. Bake the loaves for 20 minutes. Rotate the pan 180 degrees for even baking and continue baking for another 20 to 30 minutes, depending on the oven. The finished breads should register 190 degrees F in the center and be golden brown on top and lightly golden on the sides and bottom. They should make a hollow sound when thumped on the bottom.

12. Immediately remove the breads from their pans.

13. Mix together the granulated sugar and ground cinnamon for the topping in a shallow plate.

14. Brush the tops of the loaves with melted butter as soon as they come out of the bread pans, and then roll them in the cinnamon sugar.

15. Cool loaves on a rack for at least 1 hour, preferably 2 hours, before slicing or serving.

A couple of notes on the recipe:
♦ If the raisins aren't completely drained, you may need to add some extra flour to account for the liquid from the raisins.
♦ The topping for this bread is technically optional, but I wouldn't make this bread without it. The extra sweet cinnamon crunch on the crust is delicious, especially when toasted.
♦ Another option for the bread is to roll it out and sprinkle with the cinnamon-sugar mixture and then roll up the loaf so that you have a cinnamon swirl in the bread. I will do that next time, as more cinnamon sugar is never a bad thing in my book.

I ate this bread plain, and I ate it toasted with butter - both were outstanding, but I think toasting it allows the flavors to really explode. The raisins are extra plump, the walnuts toasted and crunchy and the cinnamon sugar crust is caramelized to perfection.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/cinnamon-raisin-walnut-bread/

THREE CHEESE BEER BREAD

PREP: 20 minutes
COOK: 50 to 55 minutes
YIELD: two (9x5-inch) loaves

INGREDIENTS:

6½ cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 tablespoon dried Italian herbs
1½ cups sour cream
2 cups beer, at room temperature
½ cup tomato juice
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 eggs, beaten
2 cups (6 oz) Gruyere cheese
1 cup (3 oz) Parmesan cheese
2 cups (6 oz) white cheddar cheese

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 9x5-inch loaf pans.

1. Grate all of the cheese.

2. In a large bowl whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, dried mustard and Italian herbs.

3. Remove a 1/ 2 cup of the white cheddar and 1/2 cup of the Gruyere cheese and a 1/4 cup of the Parmesan and set aside for the topping of the bread. Add the rest of the cheeses to the flour mixture. Using your fingers mix in the cheese so all the cheese is coated in flour.

4. In a separate bowl whisk together the beer, sour cream, tomato juice, eggs and Worcestershire sauce until thoroughly combined.

5. Add the liquid mixture to the dry ingredients and mix with a spatula just till mixed. Do not over mix.

6. Divide the batter between the two greased loaf pans and press down with a spatula. Sprinkle the top with the cheese that was set aside earlier.

7. Bake for 50 -55 minutes or until done.

8. Allow to cool in the pans for 15 minutes before removing them from the pans. Place on a wire rack to cool.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/three-cheese-beer-bread/

SLOW ROASTED BBQ BRISKET

Author: Judith Hannemann | bakeatmidnight.com
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

3 lbs beef brisket (thin first-cut)
Coarse salt and ground pepper
1 tbs canola oil

Sauce:

½ cup freshly brewed black coffee
½ cup ketchup
⅓ cup Worcestershire sauce
½ cup chili sauce
½ cup honey
1 garlic clove, minced
1 tbs soy sauce

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 325 degree F.

1. Rinse brisket well and pat dry. Rub with the coarse salt and pepper.

2. Heat a medium-sized Dutch oven over high heat; add the canola oil and brown brisket on all sides then drain excess oil/fat from the pan. Place the meat back in the pan.

3. Mix all the sauce ingredients together in a small bowl and pour over the brisket.

4. Cover and place the pot in the oven. Cook for 2½ - 3 hours (or when brisket is tender) basing with the juices every so often.

For Slow Cooker

1. Brown meat as in oven recipe.

2. Place browned brisket in a 5-7 quart slow cooker.

3. Mix sauce ingredients and pour over meat.

4. Cover and cook on low 8-10 hours, high 6-8 hours (times approximate)

http://bakeatmidnite.com/slow-roasted-bbq-brisket/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29

Homemade Taco Seasoning

This easy homemade taco seasoning mix can be made in just five minutes. Keep it in the pantry for quick taco nights! An easy homemade taco seasoning recipe to make from scratch - no preservatives!

Author: Michelle | BrownEyedBaker.com
Prep: 5 minutes
Total: 5 minutes

Ingredients:

¼ cup + 3 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon + ½ teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon + ½ teaspoon ground paprika
1 tablespoon + ½ teaspoon sea salt
1 tablespoon + ½ teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1¾ teaspoon garlic powder
1¾ teaspoon onion powder
1¾ teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (or ½ teaspoon cayenne pepper)

Directions:

1. In a small bowl, whisk together all of the ingredients until thoroughly combined.

2. Store in an airtight container or glass jar at room temperature for up to 1 year.

To Make Taco Meat:

1. Brown the meat (ground beef or chicken) over medium heat until cooked through. Drain.

2. Return to the stove over medium-high heat and add ⅔ cup of water and 2 tablespoons of the taco seasoning mix. Simmer, stirring frequently, until all of the liquid has evaporated.

Recipe Notes: This amount of seasoning mix will be enough for about 8 pounds of meat.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/homemade-taco-seasoning-mix/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet the piggies are complaining. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We've had a very late cold snap here for the past few days and I have our heat on too. It will warm up as the day goes on to 80F but being in the mid 40s to low 50s is pretty cool for this time of year here. STILL wearing my flip-flops thoug!
> LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never had a sugar free cake - should make one sometime. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I made a sugar free one so he could have some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

should i know who kathy ireland is? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many girls live there during the year. --- sam



machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and look how well preserved he is. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He's very smart, but I wouldn't take nutrition advise from him. He eats McDonald's every morning, drinks about 5 cokes a day, and won't touch a green vegetable to save his life....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Agree with you. I have to spend part of every day at the Tea Party and would miss all of you if I couldn't get here.


Agreed! Even though I hardly comment I have been keeping up these past several weeks and I too would miss you all if I didn't take the time to read.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a picture - is this a jacket you sewed or did i miss something here. Llama-corn - where does the corn come in? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> should i know who kathy ireland is? --- sam


Actress/model from the 80's and 90's, turned entrepreneur, starting with a clothing line through Kmart, now furniture and other things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite beautiful - i am sure i would have gotten lost half way through it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two new babies for Christmas - that will be so fun. i bet grandma's needles are smokin'. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Somehow lost the KTP yesterday, but found it this morning and have caught up again.
> Happy Belated Birthday Sorlenna, love the hoodie.
> Sorry for all the mix up about your surgery Julie, hopefully you hear something soon.
> Sam you were asking about the arrival of my grandbabies, DD2 is due the end of October and DD1 early in December. My DGS1 (son of DD1), just turned 6 and DGS2 (son of DD2) turns 6 Nov 9. These girls like doing things together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you so much. So comforting to read there is nothing wrong with needing help to get through tough times. I scold myself DH is such a love, and I have good support systems and I should be able to handle this. It is what it is after all it's all part of a full life cycle. But the truth lies somewhere between put on your big girl pants and having a negative affect on autoimmune issues.
> Kaye, good luck with morning class! I get up early in hot weather, but snuggle back in bed in winter. I prefer 10-11:00 a.m. Yoga. My old bod needs a bit of movement and oiling to stretch comfortably.


Mine does too, it should be interesting getting up early enough to be on time, more interesting even to see if I can get to bed at a decent time. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will wave good bye to you from under the covers. --- sam


LOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't get up so early anymore, I got up at 6-7 am for most of my life but no more, now it's mostly 8.
> I never did get those one legged balanced poses???? Just call me Grace????


I got up between 4 & 5 am when I was working, I hated every minute of it, and never went to bed early, so I guess crawling out of bed by 615 or so shouldn't be toooo bad. lol

She has me standing in one legged tree pose and rising up on my toes and back down, I managed it today when I was practicing but by it's not easy. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kinds of things can you shop for at a convention? or are there stores in the convention center. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????that would be quite a gift. The 2 ornamental chickens I have are Bantams, lovely colors & not too big, I set them among my flowers


Quite, lol I wouldn't be terribly upset with little ones among the flowers but a 5 foot one in the middle of the yard.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


Ooooh, that is some nice mail! Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. I think my DH didn't want to take the time to work the garden today but he knew I was getting anxious to get started & if I did it with the tiller it takes so long. I think it took him longer to hook on to the old cultivator than to do the work


LOL! David wants the garden but he'd rather fish than work in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the burn isn't too bad that he can't sleep
> Melaleuca products aren't sold in stores here, only by mail order. They have some good products, I use their soap bars as many soaps make me itchy as I have such dry skin.
> 
> I used to burn like a lobster up we went to Hawaii about 13 yrs ago, I bought some Maui Island Secret sun screen, it says only SPF of 5 but I've never burned when using it, turned slightly pink only& there's an after sun product, tea tree & aloe that takes the pink away & its coconut based so smells great. I've mail ordered a few times over the years


Not here either, we have to get it from Melaleuca, I love the tooth paste, laundry soap, cleaning products.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You would have been known as the chicken ,lady ????
> Here you are not allowed certain things or sizes . It has to blend in with the surrounding area .one family who lived in an old residential area with very large houses put elephant statues atop there brick wall but had to take them down . All right to have lions or Gorgons in that area but apparently not elephants . I'm thinking because they were put there when the houses were built


 :sm12: I somehow think that my neighbors would not have been terribly pleased, or they'd have stood on the street and laughed more likely. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you think of the movie? --- sam



martina said:


> It s cold again here. The wind is bitter. I went with Chris to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday then had take away at their house, both very enjoyable. Knitting group was ok today apart from a screaming little girl in the play corner, whose mother just ignored her screams. We were glad when they left.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would be the only one that had one - that in itself is a good reason you should get it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Quite, lol I wouldn't be terribly upset with little ones among the flowers but a 5 foot one in the middle of the yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


And he was able to walk out? LOL!! David is 6ft 4 also.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> what kinds of things can you shop for at a convention? or are there stores in the convention center. --- sam


Each of the companies he owns, it partially owns, has a booth set up with specials for shareholders. Lots of different things. Candy from See's candies, t-shirts, souvenir type items, books, clothing items from fruit of the loom, shoes, Coke branded items, Dairy Queen stuff, jewelry, and more. And all the proceeds go to various charities.

I got a lot of things from the Fruit of the Loom booth, including a small backpack that is the perfect size to use as a knitting project bag. Also got a really cool microwave popcorn popper from Pampered Chef. And, of course, peanut brittle and scotchmallows (they are a butterscotch caramel topped with honey flavored marshmallow and dipped in chocolate) from See's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Needed to hang up from Cathy becuase had an unexpected visit from Vicky and Co. Elizabeth was in a bit of a strop to start with. She had decided that she wasn't going to eat in her chair so she didn't eat. By the time she got to us she was needing food. So I offered her a banana, then David said or grapes. Put her in the chair and gave her a banana, screams and trying to throw it away. Pointing to of all people in the room Granddad! We worked out that maybe it was grapes she wanted so Dad and Grandad got the grapes. Ate heaps (Elizabeth that is!)- maybe he will be in her good books now. Then after some bread she cheered up greatly. And was very happy when I then ran into them at the shops.
> 
> David has gone to give my niece her first drive- he left ages ago but I'm assuming he is talking to my brother. I sure hope He isn't still driving with her as I don't think dusk/night driving is really a good first drive.


Well, granddad is hopefully much more in Elizabeth's good graces now. lol She's certainly got opinions. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


That's a great book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> In our garden centre they have beautiful metal, half-size giraffes, but DH wouldn't even contemplate one! :sm03: :sm09:


I wouldn't mind giraffe so much, probably not in the front yard either though. lol But if it were tall enough, it could go across the walkway and put trailing plants to go up and over it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


Lovely book Kaye Jo should keep you busy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


That is a beautiful house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


Beautiful. The colours are so vivid.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


You're so right. Fantastic pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Nice photo of the two of you. How's the shoulder?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Now I get it! I couldn't figure out what sort of fabric or fibre llama-corn might be, but now that I have seen the picture, it all makes sense. My granddaughter loves unicorns - maybe I can introduce her to their close cousins!
> :sm09:


That was my thought too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> from Bobby Matthews --- sam
> 
> Why Go to Church?
> One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going."
> ...


I can't stop laughing. Will have to pass these on. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a pie in the oven, that will be for lunch, perhaps to share with Dorothy- loaded with lots of veges. Invented by me, based on a Keto recipe.


Since it's tomorrow for you, I hope the pie was delicious and Dorothy turned up to share it with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really don't know- probably just ran out of money, for last year- and decided to let me rot.


 :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> what did you think of the movie? --- sam


We both thoroughly enjoyed it. Great costumes and choreography.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> from Bobby Matthews --- sam
> 
> Why Go to Church?
> One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going."
> ...


Had a good chuckle over these, thanks Sam. I specially like the last comment. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for more recipes Sam. Keep warm, cold isn't good for breathing problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was disappointing- because it had taken quite a long time 'soaping' my feathers together, let alone all the weaving. But I do understand that they have a lot of people who just never come back.


It's too bad they didn't contact you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> It s cold again here. The wind is bitter. I went with Chris to see Beauty and the Beast yesterday then had take away at their house, both very enjoyable. Knitting group was ok today apart from a screaming little girl in the play corner, whose mother just ignored her screams. We were glad when they left.


Cold here too today. Looks like it's about to start warming up a bit, even possible thunderstorms on Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> They could have contacted you before undoing all your work. It would have been polite.


Probably have no record of my number.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, looks like a wonderful book. May have to get it myself. 
Bonnie, that shawl was exquisite.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 May '17
> 
> A blue and bright sunny day - but boy is that wind cold. I was going to leave the door open for a while but it got too cold in here so I shut it and turned on the heat. Actually, the heat has never been turned off yet this spring. But I am enjoying the sunshine for sure.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the kitchen ceiling. Hope the next coat will cover it. It's cool here too. I wanted to do some gardening but no way.

Some really good recipes, Sam. Good to have the recipe for the taco seasoning rather than having to buy the finished product. I have to make something for our "welcome back snow-birds" day and might do the pineapple squares. Undecided yet whether to make something sweet or savoury.

Went to the dentist today to have the impression taken for my new bridge. When I got home, received a call saying that the dentist found an imperfection so I have to go back for another. Like I really need that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Actress/model from the 80's and 90's, turned entrepreneur, starting with a clothing line through Kmart, now furniture and other things.


Was her father an actor? I seem to remember one with that name. Can't recall his first name.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


Nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Since it's tomorrow for you, I hope the pie was delicious and Dorothy turned up to share it with you.


The pie is delicious, I am just waiting for Dorothy to find my street.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's too bad they didn't contact you.


Oh well, what is done is done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a good buy on the chicken. Our cheapest has been $1/lb. My SIL invited me for chicken pot pie and chicken soup last night. It was so good.


Yum! I love pot pie. I have some chicken roasting in the oven for supper now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yum! I love pot pie. I have some chicken roasting in the oven for supper now.


I had a stuffed chicken breast for supper. It had jalapeno in it and boy was it hot...tasty though.

I'm caught up so off to clean up the kitchen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, shucks, sorry you need second trip to dentist.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never had a sugar free cake - should make one sometime. --- sam


You wouldn't know the difference if someone didn't tell you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a picture - is this a jacket you sewed or did i miss something here. Llama-corn - where does the corn come in? --- sam


It's a hoodie shirt--birthday gift from my friends. The llama has a unicorn horn, hence llama-corn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, have fun with your new book. I have several I haven't read for ages...really should.

Machriste, what a lovely house! I can see why you like it there with all the lively girls.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Bon voyage. Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


Have a fantastic time. You can hang out at the wi-fi hot spots with the locals in each port.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Smooth sailing, Kate!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, it would be a matter of agitating again at the doctor's surgery.


Julie, are you familiar with the saying "the squeaky wheel gets the grease"? Sounds like we both need to keep after our doctors.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorlenna, I hope you have had a very enjoyable birthday!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You always manage to make lovely meals Joy . Glad you had a bit of a break


Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.

Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.

I try to feed out all the foods prepared because many of my folks don't know when they will eat again before lunch tomorrow. We don't have many preschoolers who come in regularly anymore but perhaps that will increase when school is out for the summer.

Susan will take Tim in to see the pediatric orthopedist tomorrow afternoon for examination before scheduling surgery on both hips. I think I shared that he will have surgery to perform femoral derotational osteotomy to allow him to stand without his knees and feet colliding at each step or dropping his stance so that he must hold himself up by lifting his upper body on the handles of the Kaye walker. I think that the assumption is that he has pretty much reached the end of his height growth.

Wish I had more time to shat with y'all but I barely make it all the way through a day & a night of postings most of the time.

I miss you all so much but it is what it is these days. Take care of yourselves, everyone.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


I hope all goes well with Tim's surgery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope all goes well with Tim's surgery.


I hope the surgery will be a success. He is a dear young man. Prayers for him and you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Nikki....you're hobnobbing with some pretty ritzy folks there....LOL. Hope you are having a wonderful time in spite of the boring meeting.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pictures


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a lovely sorority house. I know you are going to miss the girls during the summer but it will be so nice having some down time to do as you please in such a lovely home.


machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now THAT is good medical care in my opinion!



budasha said:


> My doctors in the greater Toronto area did get together to discuss my case. They actually had a board meeting at a centrally located hospital. I was thankful that they did this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a hoodie I would certainly wear! Lovely and colorful.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, are you familiar with the saying "the squeaky wheel gets the grease"? Sounds like we both need to keep after our doctors.


Yes it does, for sure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is absolutely gorgeous! I hadn't seen it; thanks for posting the link.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great looking couple you two are! It's nice to be able to put a face to a name too!


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Happy birthday to our birthday girl. I saw it on Facebook but didn't get a chance to post there. 

Julie, glad you will be back on the list and hopefully they will expedite your surgery because of the foul up. Also Marykayknits, god speed on yours. 

Had a nice weekend in Phoenix with my sister. She drove 3.5 hrs up to be with me. Nice break for her from her household of dogs, DS and DGC and DH. We went to a Salvadorian restaurant for lunch on Saturday after having pizza and salad Friday night delivered. Stopped in at a yarn shop. I had been there before but not impressed. They were nice enough but had a group thing going on. Also didn't have the needles we wanted. The second one was vacant. Don't know when they closed. So went back to hotel and knitted and chatted. Lila kept wanting out as she heard people and other dogs. Had leftovers and fresh veggies for supper. Sunday we lazed around till 2 pm AZ time then went to a BBQ place. They give you cornbread before your meal and mini donuts after. We watched the machine make the donuts while waiting for a table. Food was okay and service was good. I had a raspberry sangria which was very good. Sis was driving back home so opted to drink water instead. After she left, I did my laundry and worked on what I am now calling my Siamese socks. I'll post a pic before I separate them. Was able to try them on and I judged pretty close for the toes. Got up today, packed the van, went back into service and called for an empty move to El Paso, TX. Got an oil change before leaving and drove the 350 miles, going through Globe, AZ (US60 and 70 to I 10 in NM). Sitting at a truckstop with windows down as there is a nice breeze. Hopefully a load will pop in the next couple of days. 

Ohio Joy, glad you had some time to cook for your family. Prayers for Tim's surgery. 

DD2 just texted me so I'll close for now. You are all I my thoughts. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bet the piggies are complaining. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip Kate! Sending you traveling mercies!


KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I don't remember reading about Tim's pending surgery. I hope all will go well and that will be a success in enhancing his ability to stand and walk better. Please keep us informed about when it is to occur.


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


The convenience is one of the great things with the 5:2 diet for me. I plan the days to not eat based on the week not someone elses idea of when or what I should eat.

And well done on your weight lose- especially having been away for a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Gwen, I seem to have stuck at 5 kg, but will persevere!


But 5kgs is 11lbs so you aren't that far behind Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is a hoodie I would certainly wear! Lovely and colorful.


We're supposed to be chilly again on Wednesday--I don't think I mind this time! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that is absolutely gorgeous! I hadn't seen it; thanks for posting the link.


Wowee wow wow. That is a stunning shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


Not a bad little place to send the summer break. How long is the break- around 3 months isn't it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, will send Tim all positive energy for successful surgery and quick healing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


Enjoy your trip.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


Have a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hope the surgery will be a success. He is a dear young man. Prayers for him and you.


From me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


How cute


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Tim.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now THAT is good medical care in my opinion!


Yes, I was happy about the whole procedure. I used the facilities of 5 hospitals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday girl. I saw it on Facebook but didn't get a chance to post there.
> 
> ...


Glad you were able to enjoy the weekend with your sister. You must be exhausted from all that driving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do like coke but try to ration it. We like breakfast at McD's , the egg mcmuffins & eat there occasionally when travelling but only for breakfast, I don't like their other food. DH says they have really good coffee


The coffee here is good. I often go becuase I get a free coffee is I spend $3. SO I get something that costs else than my coffee would and have a coffee as well. A few things are OK. DOn't mind their chicken burgers, toasted sandwiches and some of the cakes. And on my starving days I get a garden salad which is just lettuce cucumber and tomato and a small amount of the dressing with my coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


It's stunning. But I'm not paying $14 USD for the pattern!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you each one for the prayers and good wishes for Tim's approaching surgery. He will need about 16 weeks (predicted) for complete recovery from the involved procedure(s). This will be the second time for intensive surgeries to correct or accommodate the physical effects of the cerebral palsy, in spite of the minimal brain damage from the birth trauma.

I will certainly try to keep y'all informed and up-to-date on his circumstances.


Your loving kindness fills my heart and gives strength for my days. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Good to see you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I too am fasting (only drinking the bone broth) two days a week and can switch days from week to week; just need to have 2 days in between fasting days. I thought I was not be able to give up sugar and bread/carbs but really have not had trouble with it.
Yes, sometimes I will see something and think "I sure want that" but it's not been a real craving and once I get to where I am happy with my weight I can still from time to time indulge. Its really working for me. and thanks for the congradulations on my lose. I have to say I am amazed how much better I am already feeling. I truly was skeptical that it would make such a didfference.


darowil said:


> The convenience is one of the great things with the 5:2 diet for me. I plan the days to not eat based on the week not someone elses idea of when or what I should eat.
> 
> And well done on your weight lose- especially having been away for a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> from Bobby Matthews --- sam
> 
> Why Go to Church?
> One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going."
> ...


Some beauties in there Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's right! Good for you Julie! Also I am so glad that your doctor (one of them at least) seems to be moving forward on getting you the hip surgery. I KNOW the constant pain is so debilitating.


darowil said:


> But 5kgs is 11lbs so you aren't that far behind Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll head to bed. Will be lifting all here in my prayers; you are such a special group of friends. TTYL

Oops, forgot to tell you all I drove back up to the Atlanta area today and picked up my now repaired embroidery machine. Of course the technician wasn't there to tell me what had been wrong so I will call him tomorrow. At least I didn't have to pay any more than what I already had shelled out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


That should be fun to do some from- and some interesting information as well I would think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, granddad is hopefully much more in Elizabeth's good graces now. lol She's certainly got opinions. lol


No- when she thought I was sending her outside with Grandad she grabbed me and help on tightly.
Mind you soon after she was tired so it may have been partly the tiredness starting. So she is sleeping right now.
And in fact I have been able to catch up here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I didn't get here until about January 2012.


I got here July 6, 2011.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


That's wonderful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


What a shame she can't do the study down this way. But she does finish earlier so that is a plus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll head to bed. Will be lifting all here in my prayers; you are such a special group of friends. TTYL
> 
> Oops, forgot to tell you all I drove back up to the Atlanta area today and picked up my now repaired embroidery machine. Of course the technician wasn't there to tell me what had been wrong so I will call him tomorrow. At least I didn't have to pay any more than what I already had shelled out!


Good that no extra costs involved- and that you have is back now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I also took the dog for a walk today wish I had seen quail or even a squirrel but I had the misfortune to see a rat well i think it was a rat or could have been a water vole which is basically a rat that lives near water yuk , it just came meandering towards us and then stopped and stared , we stared right back thank fully it moved along but took its own sweet time .


Okay, that gave me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


That's what I was going to say!!! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cool that you will become an assistant yoga instructor. So, now does that mean we get a free yoga lesson or two at the KAP? LOL!


LOL! David's comment was "that will be interesting, if someone asks a question you'll start growling at them" LOL! Shaina said bring my coffee, lots of coffee. :sm23:

I will be practicing my yoga while there, so if anyone really wants to join me they are welcome, not sure I'd be any good at lessons, but glad for the company. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, that gave me the heebie jeebies.


As I read Sonya's post I thought Kaye-Jo won't like this one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cool! I didn't realize when I joined that it had just started. Don't think my days would be so good if I didn't have you folks here. Love our group and all that pop in and out.


My days would definitely be lacking for sure, without you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, like Gwen, I dont remember reading about Tim's surgery. Praying all goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had no problem personally with what color the kids had their hair or hair style (no, I didn't have purple in my hair then either),
> but huge problem with boys wearing their pants well below their butt with underwear showing and girls wearing super low cut tops. Some of the kids had such awful behavior; even caught a boy masturbating in class; disgusting to saw the least.


EWE!!!! I hope that he got discipline.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea; let me know and we'll put aside a time slot for this.


If you really want me too, I don't know how qualified I am, but we can certainly have some good laughs and exercise too boot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so wonderful you can help Hannah with such a marvelous opportunity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


Hi Joy, wonderful that you had a couple days away and were able to do some cooking for yourselves that you enjoy, it sounds delicious. 
Elm is definitely a calling for you and you are serving a great need. 
HUGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday girl. I saw it on Facebook but didn't get a chance to post there.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


Oh dear Lord, I sure hope that they unarchive you quickly and get moving forward. It's good that you got a ride all the way home with the pain you are having. 
That's great, it took a while for her to contact you, but at least she finally called, hope it is a great visit if she's able to get there. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She does and I am. LOL. I spent most of the day with them today to help out. BF went back to work. Hospital midwife came to house visit this morning and she was very pleased with everything. Penelope has gained 180gm (6.3oz) in 2 days! Good job. They will come again on Wednesday then hand over to Maternal Child Health Services. Serena was really cranky and overtired and playing up quite a bit today, this is going to take time I reckon for her to share her mum. DD bathed baby and just lifted her out on to towel, wrapped her up and we hear..... squirt, squirt squirt.... good grief runny poo everywhere. LOL


LOL!!! She is growing quickly, ewe, too funny, it's amazing how great their timing is, not. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But 5kgs is 11lbs so you aren't that far behind Gwen.


I will have to see how I am going in a week. Like Gwen I like the food on this diet (although it is a bit different from Gwen's).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hooray! Hooray! Today is 21 days of the Bone Broth Diet and I' down 16 lbs. Already feeling so much more energentic and good. Ideally have 84 lbs to go but am delighted with the progress. I was a little concerned having to eat out all weekend while on the mini-vaca but did fine. Love this way of eating. For me not only is it so much more nutritious but easy and convenient to stick to even when eating out.


That's great Gwen!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


Sorry to hear she won't be coming our way. Glad she is being philosophical about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's right! Good for you Julie! Also I am so glad that your doctor (one of them at least) seems to be moving forward on getting you the hip surgery. I KNOW the constant pain is so debilitating.


Thanks Gwen, I am well aware of how much pain you live with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got here July 6, 2011.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear Lord, I sure hope that they unarchive you quickly and get moving forward. It's good that you got a ride all the way home with the pain you are having.
> That's great, it took a while for her to contact you, but at least she finally called, hope it is a great visit if she's able to get there.
> HUGS!!!


So do I hope I am unarchived quickly!
Dorothy is a little forgetful but a really nice person, she used to knit, and she took a shine to Ringo- he was a little over enthusiastic but did settle- he loved it that she was brushing him.

How about a group hug?
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pictures


Great photo!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


What a lovely house!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


Oh how cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Great picture!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> from Bobby Matthews --- sam
> 
> Why Go to Church?
> One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going."
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 May '17
> 
> A blue and bright sunny day - but boy is that wind cold. I was going to leave the door open for a while but it got too cold in here so I shut it and turned on the heat. Actually, the heat has never been turned off yet this spring. But I am enjoying the sunshine for sure.
> 
> ...


LOL! Bentley and Gizmo would get along great, Gizmo was eating dandylion fluff off the stems this evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Actress/model from the 80's and 90's, turned entrepreneur, starting with a clothing line through Kmart, now furniture and other things.


She also did/does exercise videos too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would be the only one that had one - that in itself is a good reason you should get it. --- sam


David would not be impressed with having to move it every time he went to mow. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great book.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely book Kaye Jo should keep you busy


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, looks like a wonderful book. May have to get it myself.
> Bonnie, that shawl was exquisite.


I had a $15 gift card from receipt hog and a cash back credit on my paypal card so didn't have to pay anything for it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, have fun with your new book. I have several I haven't read for ages...really should.
> 
> Machriste, what a lovely house! I can see why you like it there with all the lively girls.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


Have a great/safe trip!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


You are going to be tired with no sleep. Hope you can nap on the plane. Have a great trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


All the work you do it's no wonder you are worn out at night.
I hope the planned surgery will give Tim better mobility


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


I remember you telling us that he would need surgery for that, so the time has gotten here already, praying that the orthopedists is able to get him scheduled and that all goes to plan with no problems or issues. 
We miss you when you aren't here, but we'll take you whenever we can get you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday girl. I saw it on Facebook but didn't get a chance to post there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely weekend, hope you get a load soon. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


Too bad that she's dropping out of the downunder/ Polynesian trip but understandable. Great that she'll be able to go to Oxford though. Things definitely do happen for a reason, and maybe she'll be able to travel to those places later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's stunning. But I'm not paying $14 USD for the pattern!


That's crazy, I didn't even look at the pattern, I know I'd never make it, just thought it was beautiful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll head to bed. Will be lifting all here in my prayers; you are such a special group of friends. TTYL
> 
> Oops, forgot to tell you all I drove back up to the Atlanta area today and picked up my now repaired embroidery machine. Of course the technician wasn't there to tell me what had been wrong so I will call him tomorrow. At least I didn't have to pay any more than what I already had shelled out!


That's great that you have it back and didn't have to spend more money on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That should be fun to do some from- and some interesting information as well I would think.


I was reading in it already and definitely some great things in it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in on that group hug! 

I've had a good day, worked with some of my new fabric and got more blocks cut. I'm going to try something new with those blocks. DD's is still in time out. I'll get back to it. Sending blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- when she thought I was sending her outside with Grandad she grabbed me and help on tightly.
> Mind you soon after she was tired so it may have been partly the tiredness starting. So she is sleeping right now.
> And in fact I have been able to catch up here.


Oh poor David, well she'll warm up to him eventually and then she'll be really attached.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I read Sonya's post I thought Kaye-Jo won't like this one!


LOL!! You all know me so well!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I hope I am unarchived quickly!
> Dorothy is a little forgetful but a really nice person, she used to knit, and she took a shine to Ringo- he was a little over enthusiastic but did settle- he loved it that she was brushing him.
> 
> How about a group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Sounds like all in all a great visit. 
I'm in, 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


It's a shame she has to miss that great trip but $5000 is a lot to come up with


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY!!! Caught back up, I don't think I missed anything but if I did, it wasn't intentional. 
I think I'm off to bed, sweet dreams and hugs. 
See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll head to bed. Will be lifting all here in my prayers; you are such a special group of friends. TTYL
> 
> Oops, forgot to tell you all I drove back up to the Atlanta area today and picked up my now repaired embroidery machine. Of course the technician wasn't there to tell me what had been wrong so I will call him tomorrow. At least I didn't have to pay any more than what I already had shelled out!


I'm glad you didn't have to pay extra, I'm sure it was already enough


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you really want me too, I don't know how qualified I am, but we can certainly have some good laughs and exercise too boot.


I'm in! Is Saturday a.m. good?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
I also took the dog for a walk today wish I had seen quail or even a squirrel but I had the misfortune to see a rat well i think it was a rat or could have been a water vole which is basically a rat that lives near water yuk , it just came meandering towards us and then stopped and stared , we stared right back thank fully it moved along but took its own sweet time .

Yuk! Seems weird he wasn't scared, I would be worried it was diseased


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went grocery shopping and got prepackaged turkey, bacon salad for lunch and wild salmon for dinner. Nice and cool so Maya and I took walk and fed horses. Saw quail, raven, morning doves, ground squirrel and heard but didn't see a killdeer. Also big cumulus clouds that were trying to rain further north. But, from here looked like rain dried up before hitting ground. Fun.


Wish I had realized just how nice it was outside today. I would have loved a walk. I did manage to find some comfy and presentable clothes so that we could all go out to dinner late last night to celebrate Livey's birthday and the plan was to go early and walk the lovely mall. Well, the VB ran late and we didn't get to eat until 8 and the mall itself closed at 6:30 so no walking. Best laid plans... Glad you had a good one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Last time I was at the hairdressers there was a young girl getting the full treatment which must have cost a small fortune , turned out that she had dyed her hair green knowing full well that her school had strict policies against this , she was excluded from school and parents were told to get it sorted , mother refused , ended up that the school paid for her new hairstyle , girl sat there very smug saying how next time she wanted a new hairstyle she would try a blue hair colour , you know what kind of parent I was expecting to show up , well the one that did turn up was a woman who looked as if she had plenty of money and told her daughter how lovely her new hairstyle was and just in time for their holiday


Unreal... I can't believe the school PAID for it. That mother was basically teaching her daughter that she could do anything she wanted AND work the system. 
Mine would have had all privileges revoked and would have had their allowance docked until they had paid off the fix! Some people!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ingrained behavior. We were never allowed to go anywhere or do anything fun until chores were done. The chores are NEVER done on a farm! I still find it hard to go have fun when things need to be done.


That makes two of us... Since I was the oldest, I got to do for the younger ones as well.

With me, I don't even knit or go upstairs.... so you can imagine how frustrated I am right now, watching the work pile up and not being able to tackle it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have two daughters who are teachers, and they tell me they have no problem with their pupils, the real problems usually arise with the parents. They are both parents themselves, so in a position to see things from both sides, which make me think they have a point.


When ours were young and we coached their soccer teams, it was the PARENTS that we had to bench or ban from the sidelines. Some of the conversations I heard seemingly intelligent parents conduct with teachers at open houses were unbelievable. We have several teachers in the family... It seems there is always some new form of problem with each generation. So many teachers give so much and are so underpaid, it boggles the mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those work for me too. And Zoloft worked wonders for my depression. I took it for about three years. So far, my herbal blend is working well for the anxiety. I notice if I forget to take it.


I can sure tell if I don't take a Xanax. (Thought the Valerian Root is working well for helping me get to sleep) I would love to try an herbal. I just don't want to be anxious all the time or have the night terrors return. The Ativan works best on me but no Dr. will prescribe it. Glad you found a good solution for you. It is obviously working with all you get done in a day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Hello nikki nice to see you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DOH! The cat's out of the bag. We went out for lunch today, Chinese food, and cake is cooling. I work tomorrow so a bit early. My friend gave me a llama-corn shirt which is pretty great! I'll have to get a picture.


I'm getting on so late, I have missed your actual birthday so I will just wish you belated Happy Birthday and a great new year full of good things... (Boy, this group has been chatty today. I know I can't catch up unless I'm up half the night.... and I'm too tired for that.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful picture; both Penelope Jean and Nanna! I was hoping to see more pictures on this new KTP.
> I just did a speedy catch up of last weeks since I've been off line a few days and wanted to say Penelope is just gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of Serena holding her.
> 
> Also, while posting, want to say to Jynz that Olivia is so beautiful. I hope she had a wonderful 17th birthday.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful getaway... other than the lack of rooms when you were tired! Loo k forward to seeing your pictures. YOu'll have to show me how to get pictures from phone to computer. I haven't a clue!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


 We miss you too Joy . Hope all goes well at the doctors for Tim and when he finally has surgery


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had no problem personally with what color the kids had their hair or hair style (no, I didn't have purple in my hair then either),
> but huge problem with boys wearing their pants well below their butt with underwear showing and girls wearing super low cut tops. Some of the kids had such awful behavior; even caught a boy masturbating in class; disgusting to saw the least.


I think there is room for some personal choices and individuality. That said, I do think that when girls started being allowed to wear pants (which I love) and the open concept class room had it's little phase, the kids could lounge, lay on the floors, etc. and that kind of thing tends to lead to too relaxed an attitude. Learning is their job and it is work. You should show up, decently dressed and ready to pay attention. Good thing I'm not in the classroom now. There would be school's rules and then their would be mine! Is my old lady bias showing? I love kids and I love learning and teaching but I also expect to be treated with respect, as I would treat anyone else with the same, regardless of age.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, that gave me the heebie jeebies.


Thought it would I was thinking of you when I saw it , especially when the damn thing just sat there


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're counting our lucky stars that DH's doctors worked together well. He did gave to stop one medication and begin another one 3 days before surgery, but it wasn't a blood thinner. I wonder if they're that tough to monitor.


Possibly... and they usually request that you stop aspirin 2 weeks before surgery. However, in an emergency, they don't postpone the operation because you took an aspirin nor are they always privy to what medications you are taking so I think that, given advance notice, something surely can be worked out to make surgery possible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I had a $15 gift card from receipt hog and a cash back credit on my paypal card so didn't have to pay anything for it. :sm24:


A real bargain then


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your posts regarding the beginnings of the KTP piqued my curiosity, so I went back to check on my entry date. Turns out that I joined in on January 20, 2011. Yes, Dave was the host of the tea party from the beginning apparently; and Sam joined in a couple of months later. As I remember, the general atmosphere was not nearly as open and welcoming as it has become under Sam's tutelage.
> 
> Thanks, Sam! You have done a great job of making all who drop in to feel welcome to return soon and often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Unreal... I can't believe the school PAID for it. That mother was basically teaching her daughter that she could do anything she wanted AND work the system.
> Mine would have had all privileges revoked and would have had their allowance docked until they had paid off the fix! Some people!


It seems to be a growing trend here , which is a shame as they are not helping the child . I agree with you the daughter should have paid in some way


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And yet Mum's surgeon who had only seen her once before surgery rang her himself twice to tell her what was going on.


I have had my share of horror stories but I was also very pleasantly surprised when I submitted a written list of a few questions to the Infectious Disease Dr.'s office. He had seen me once, briefly, and he doesn't even take my insurance, but he called personally and ran down the list and answered every question fully. Come to think of it, he does better on the phone than in person. He is brilliant though. I also have a pulmonologist that I see one year. He sits, visits and never rushes you and will also call if needed. Not many do that these days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Which goes to the point that the type of healthcare system isn't the key to quality care; it's the care and concern at the doctor level.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: and finding those doctors can be challenge, but so worth it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a capsule called Crystal Clear Anxiety Formula with vitamins. I get it from Amazon.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from the doctor's, I was told Orthopaedics had archived my case, so the doctor is writing to them, and hopefully I will hear from them again, before too much water flows under the bridge. I must have done a good job of talking up the agony, because I was offered a ride all the way home, which I gratefully accepted.
> I had one call on the call minder, from Dorothy whom I met when I went to the Cinema back in March- she may be coming to see me tomorrow, which will be great.


 :sm02: A step in the right direction...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just a quick comment on them asking your pain level every time, may have just been a hospital regulation thing, I know the nursing home where I work, we have to document a pain level EVERY time we give a pain pill, even a scheduled Tylenol, and then a follow up pain level after one hour... required documentation by the state that you get in trouble for not filling in all is their little boxes..... I hate all the documentation.... It takes away so much from the care, but, as the saying goes "if it's not documented, it wasn't done..."


I don't understand the follow-up after an hour. It's not like you can give another pill, or can you? My Home Health nurse is paranoid about all the documentation. She has me sign in her personal notebook after every visit in case she is ever questioned and a supervisor does have to come once a month to check on me as a Medicare requirement. I'm on a Medicare replacement policy so they follow the same rules. Visits can't stop soon enough for me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Some pictures


Love the Woodstock comparison. He is a very interesting man.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, this had been such a long ordeal for you. I hope you are closer to finally getting that painful hip replaced. I have several friends who have been so pleased with the results.
> 
> I am going into our last week at the sorority house. It had been an amazing year. I have certainly arrived at the best possible place for me. These girls are so amazing and so lovable. I am looking forward to my summer in this huge, beautiful house, but will miss the girls, and I know I will look forward to them coming back in the fall. I will try to add a pic now that Mary had shown me the way.


Rachel only stayed in the house one year and loved the little extra things the House Mother did for them. She is vegetarian and LOVED having a chef that would cook things for her as well. Once she went abroad though, her spot could not be held so she is in an apartment with 2 other girls now. UT is such a huge school. You are not guaranteed a dorm room either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> He's very smart, but I wouldn't take nutrition advise from him. He eats McDonald's every morning, drinks about 5 cokes a day, and won't touch a green vegetable to save his life....


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of my llama-corn hoodie. :sm04: It has the same picture on both front and back. It's pretty great!


CUTE....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just looking at the pictures, do you see this? It's amazing
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467951-1.html#10770790


I saw it and loved it.... but she said the pattern is not well written and very expensive so I decided not to order. It is stunning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did weights at gym, went to bank and Walmart, they didn't have glasses in. Yet, they called about 15 minutes after I got home and have them., I'll pick them up this afternoon when I go to gym again. My knee is really sore. Took Tylenol, rubbed on Biofreeze want to soak in jacuzzi. Will call chiropractor this morning. He was on vacay for two weeks.


Sorry to hear your knee is acting up. Hope the chiropractor can set that right. I haven't been to one in 40+ years but sure would love a good adjustment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


He succeeded! Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> from Bobby Matthews --- sam
> 
> Why Go to Church?
> One Sunday morning, a mother went in to wake her son and tell him it was time to get ready for church, to which he replied, "I'm not going."
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: That very last line applies to me most of the time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Going on 2 AM.... I still have 12 pages to go so just marking my spot. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion double knitting is a form of mental torture . First try I frogged as I could see the invisible cast on I tried and did not like it , second try was going well till I came to the actual picture part then the torture began . Ever tried that trick were you try to make one hand turn the opposite to the other hand well that's what this feels like . Why of why didn't I try a little placemat first


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear from you whenever you have the time Joy, we all know how busy you are. I hope Tim's surgery is successful and helps him with his walking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now THAT is good medical care in my opinion!


At the hospital I used to work at they had a MDT (multi disciplinary team) meeting once a week where various doctors of all specialities could discuss shared patients' care. It was the only big hospital in the area so probably easier to schedule than when there are several hospitals around.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too am fasting (only drinking the bone broth) two days a week and can switch days from week to week; just need to have 2 days in between fasting days. I thought I was not be able to give up sugar and bread/carbs but really have not had trouble with it.
> Yes, sometimes I will see something and think "I sure want that" but it's not been a real craving and once I get to where I am happy with my weight I can still from time to time indulge. Its really working for me. and thanks for the congradulations on my lose. I have to say I am amazed how much better I am already feeling. I truly was skeptical that it would make such a didfference.


It's great that you are losing the weight without feeling too much hardship and wonderful that you can feel the benefits. That gives you such a boost to keep on with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh poor David, well she'll warm up to him eventually and then she'll be really attached.


She now takes things from him when he offers- like grapes again today. She wanted her bag and so he handed it to her and said you will need to come becuase I can't reach you so she came closer (though Grandma was between them to protect them!). He cut up some wood and gave her a small piece. She took that and then looked at it a few times during the afternoon. We must both be teaching her the thing s we like- she saw my wool today and said 'wool'. Training her early.
And she saw David outside and she very happily said Dad. So happy to have him near just not close! 
Haven't dared tell Vicky that E calls me Mummy-she thinks it is so lovely having her coming up and saying Mummy that if she realises it is me to she will very disappointed I think. And Dad a couple of times for David (though at least Granddad does have dad in it). When she says it I respond with using Grandma whenever possible.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion double knitting is a form of mental torture . First try I frogged as I could see the invisible cast on I tried and did not like it , second try was going well till I came to the actual picture part then the torture began . Ever tried that trick were you try to make one hand turn the opposite to the other hand well that's what this feels like . Why of why didn't I try a little placemat first


Becuase you like to jump in the deep end and sink or swim.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


Sounding positive Heather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Hubby and me at the convention/shopping area of the meeting. Pardon the goofy expression, he was trying to make me laugh....


Nice to see you, cool photo. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DAvid manage to cut the hone line today. It was just a unprotected piece of wire about 4 inches under the ground so not what you would be looking for at that level. I am hot-spotting my laptop to my phone. Will need to keep eye on the usage. Just checked plenty the next 5 days when this bill cycle ends. And I will be at my brothers for much of the next three weeks from Monday and they have good internet access even though they have very bad mobile phone access.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I hope I am unarchived quickly!
> Dorothy is a little forgetful but a really nice person, she used to knit, and she took a shine to Ringo- he was a little over enthusiastic but did settle- he loved it that she was brushing him.
> 
> How about a group hug?
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


It sounds like you had a nice visit. And count me in for the group hug for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


Hope you enjoy the whole experience Heather and definitely a job at the end of the training . Good luck


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> She now takes things from him when he offers- like grapes again today. She wanted her bag and so he handed it to her and said you will need to come becuase I can't reach you so she came closer (though Grandma was between them to protect them!). He cut up some wood and gave her a small piece. She took that and then looked at it a few times during the afternoon. We must both be teaching her the thing s we like- she saw my wool today and said 'wool'. Training her early.
> And she saw David outside and she very happily said Dad. So happy to have him near just not close!
> Haven't dared tell Vicky that E calls me Mummy-she thinks it is so lovely having her coming up and saying Mummy that if she realises it is me to she will very disappointed I think. And Dad a couple of times for David (though at least Granddad does have dad in it). When she says it I respond with using Grandma whenever possible.


Sounds Like is becoming a little chatterbox . Mine used to call strange men in the street dad ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember you telling us that he would need surgery for that, so the time has gotten here already, praying that the orthopedists is able to get him scheduled and that all goes to plan with no problems or issues.
> We miss you when you aren't here, but we'll take you whenever we can get you.


Ditto from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She now takes things from him when he offers- like grapes again today. She wanted her bag and so he handed it to her and said you will need to come becuase I can't reach you so she came closer (though Grandma was between them to protect them!). He cut up some wood and gave her a small piece. She took that and then looked at it a few times during the afternoon. We must both be teaching her the thing s we like- she saw my wool today and said 'wool'. Training her early.
> And she saw David outside and she very happily said Dad. So happy to have him near just not close!
> Haven't dared tell Vicky that E calls me Mummy-she thinks it is so lovely having her coming up and saying Mummy that if she realises it is me to she will very disappointed I think. And Dad a couple of times for David (though at least Granddad does have dad in it). When she says it I respond with using Grandma whenever possible.


Well she is getting closer and braver then. LOL. It is pretty normal for a child her age to call others mum or dad. LOL. I remember Serena doing that, calling me mum or my friend mum. She will sort it out as she gets a little older. So cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


Excellent! Good luck with it all Heather. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


Oh golly! LOL. Well they are very colourful. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


What a shame I have so much other knitting to do. Mind you it would use up stash nicely. After all I haven't said I must use it up in a way I anticipate it being used


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds Like is becoming a little chatterbox . Mine used to call strange men in the street dad ????


At this point I think the words just apply to females or males who are close. She knows who Mummy is and that I am Grandma but uses the same word. And she sure knows David is not Brett.
But I suspect Mummy and Daddy would be disappointed. 
I will just keep answering to Mummy and using Grandma until she sorts it out in her own time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He did; suspended for a few days.


Poledra65 said:



> EWE!!!! I hope that he got discipline.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It would be nice way to get in a stretch instead of just sitting all day knitting....which is what I do quite a bit! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> If you really want me too, I don't know how qualified I am, but we can certainly have some good laughs and exercise too boot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish we could have been paying for her college all along but just not possible so I'm happy to be able to do this.
Fortunately their is what they call a Plus loan through the Federal Student Aid program that will allow us to get a small loan and not start paying it back until she graduates which will be Dec. 2017. (think I put 2018 last night but it is 2017).
Hopefully by then we will have a good amount saved up and won't have payments monthly.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so wonderful you can help Hannah with such a marvelous opportunity.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm disappointed for her too but she is okay with it. Who knows what travel her future will encompass so maybe someday she will make it there.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear she won't be coming our way. Glad she is being philosophical about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I have to say Julie, the pain that I have been having daily is starting to subside along with the weight loss so though I still have some it is getting slowly better.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen, I am well aware of how much pain you live with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> I also took the dog for a walk today wish I had seen quail or even a squirrel but I had the misfortune to see a rat well i think it was a rat or could have been a water vole which is basically a rat that lives near water yuk , it just came meandering towards us and then stopped and stared , we stared right back thank fully it moved along but took its own sweet time .
> 
> Yuk! Seems weird he wasn't scared, I would be worried it was diseased


That would scare me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I had realized just how nice it was outside today. I would have loved a walk. I did manage to find some comfy and presentable clothes so that we could all go out to dinner late last night to celebrate Livey's birthday and the plan was to go early and walk the lovely mall. Well, the VB ran late and we didn't get to eat until 8 and the mall itself closed at 6:30 so no walking. Best laid plans... Glad you had a good one.


It will come.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can sure tell if I don't take a Xanax. (Thought the Valerian Root is working well for helping me get to sleep) I would love to try an herbal. I just don't want to be anxious all the time or have the night terrors return. The Ativan works best on me but no Dr. will prescribe it. Glad you found a good solution for you. It is obviously working with all you get done in a day!


On her recommendation, I got some of the Anxiety Formula also. Last night, I slept for 2 hours; was up for 2; then slept for 4.5 hours of sound sleep. That is such progress for me. Nothing else has given me such results. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's the start of a new normal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.


Right now, I'm very pleased I bought a bottle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion double knitting is a form of mental torture . First try I frogged as I could see the invisible cast on I tried and did not like it , second try was going well till I came to the actual picture part then the torture began . Ever tried that trick were you try to make one hand turn the opposite to the other hand well that's what this feels like . Why of why didn't I try a little placemat first


It is definitely a challenge. You can still delay what you're working on and move to a trial piece. I found that I did better with the motif after I had mastered an open tube with a different color on each side. Here's one I enjoyed:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-double-knit-soap-sack


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


This is great news. You've got this!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Jynx.


Dreamweaver said:


> I think there is room for some personal choices and individuality. That said, I do think that when girls started being allowed to wear pants (which I love) and the open concept class room had it's little phase, the kids could lounge, lay on the floors, etc. and that kind of thing tends to lead to too relaxed an attitude. Learning is their job and it is work. You should show up, decently dressed and ready to pay attention. Good thing I'm not in the classroom now. There would be school's rules and then their would be mine! Is my old lady bias showing? I love kids and I love learning and teaching but I also expect to be treated with respect, as I would treat anyone else with the same, regardless of age.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you in prayer regarding this opportunity Heather. It would be such a blessing for you and you certainly deserve it.



busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Think I'll pass on these patterns! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can sure tell if I don't take a Xanax. (Thought the Valerian Root is working well for helping me get to sleep) I would love to try an herbal. I just don't want to be anxious all the time or have the night terrors return. The Ativan works best on me but no Dr. will prescribe it. Glad you found a good solution for you. It is obviously working with all you get done in a day!


After last night, I may be adding a cup of tea back in... bad wave hit me just as I was falling asleep. :sm13: I do have the option to take a second capsule (two the recommended dose on the bottle) but wind may have had something to do with it also (very strong and gusty overnight, rattling things and waking me up, rather anxiety inducing), so I'll try tea along with the herbs first. I was quite surprised by the panic feeling, since I'd been doing so well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here is a short video of my cousin and me racing around in our scooters on the Little White House grounds. It was such a fun day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Think I'll pass on these patterns! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Um, yes...I can't see my fella even considering asking me to make that! :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


What a great impromptu visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here is a short video of my cousin and me racing around in our scooters on the Little White House grounds. It was such a fun day!


Racing?! Fun times.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cool pictures, Gwen. We saw the documentary on the Roosevelts and the Warm Springs place was talked about a lot. Such an interesting bunch they were.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a wonderful getaway... other than the lack of rooms when you were tired! Loo k forward to seeing your pictures. YOu'll have to show me how to get pictures from phone to computer. I haven't a clue!!!!


I have a USB plug on my charger (which plugs into the power plug in the outlet) and to transfer pictures, I plug the cord into the phone and the USB into the laptop, and the computer just finds new pictures and asks me if I want to upload them. Then I can go into my pictures folder and edit from there. Funny story, too--the other day when I got home from the store, my phone battery was low. I thought I'd forgotten to plug it in. Then I went to upload two photos I'd taken, and the computer found 127! Apparently, something in my purse woke up the phone (it has a tap screen) and it took all those photos of the inside of my purse! They were all dark brown or black. Ha.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, I looked at Chrystal Clear Anxiety formula on Amazon. I didn't order as it has magnesia in it. I was afraid that would impact microscopic colitis. I really don't need more trips to bathroom. But appreciate your sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, enjoyed pics of Warm Springs. Laughed out loud at clip of you and your cousin scooting around, how fun!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I looked at Chrystal Clear Anxiety formula on Amazon. I didn't order as it has magnesia in it. I was afraid that would impact microscopic colitis. I really don't need more trips to bathroom. But appreciate your sharing.


I'm sorry it won't work for you, but good that you read the label carefully.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is definitely a challenge. You can still delay what you're working on and move to a trial piece. I found that I did better with the motif after I had mastered an open tube with a different color on each side. Here's one I enjoyed:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-double-knit-soap-sack


Thank you for the link . I know in my brain what I need to do but my hands won't keep co operating ???? think I need to put it down and do some practice squares


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Lovely pictures Gwen and interesting to read about the items 
I can't open your video which is a shame would have liked to see you and your cousin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Um, yes...I can't see my fella even considering asking me to make that! :sm06:


Think my husband would say I've finally lost my last marble if I made it ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in! Is Saturday a.m. good?


LOL!!!! I guess so. :sm17: 
In the words of David, should be interesting anyway. :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ð³ð³


Or this?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought it would I was thinking of you when I saw it , especially when the damn thing just sat there


YUCK!! Cheeky little bugger wasn't it? 
David was watching a show that they were talking about mice and rats, had to go to the other room and do something else. Just really creeps me out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! I guess so. :sm17:
> In the words of David, should be interesting anyway. :sm09:


I can bring some videos we can project on a screen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A real bargain then


Absolutely!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a USB plug on my charger (which plugs into the power plug in the outlet) and to transfer pictures, I plug the cord into the phone and the USB into the laptop, and the computer just finds new pictures and asks me if I want to upload them. Then I can go into my pictures folder and edit from there. Funny story, too--the other day when I got home from the store, my phone battery was low. I thought I'd forgotten to plug it in. Then I went to upload two photos I'd taken, and the computer found 127! Apparently, something in my purse woke up the phone (it has a tap screen) and it took all those photos of the inside of my purse! They were all dark brown or black. Ha.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


These are the kind of photos that make people ask why we craft????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She now takes things from him when he offers- like grapes again today. She wanted her bag and so he handed it to her and said you will need to come becuase I can't reach you so she came closer (though Grandma was between them to protect them!). He cut up some wood and gave her a small piece. She took that and then looked at it a few times during the afternoon. We must both be teaching her the thing s we like- she saw my wool today and said 'wool'. Training her early.
> And she saw David outside and she very happily said Dad. So happy to have him near just not close!
> Haven't dared tell Vicky that E calls me Mummy-she thinks it is so lovely having her coming up and saying Mummy that if she realises it is me to she will very disappointed I think. And Dad a couple of times for David (though at least Granddad does have dad in it). When she says it I respond with using Grandma whenever possible.


LOL! She's warming up. 
Oh my, well she'll get the proper titles sorted as she grows, it's probably a bit confusing having mom & dad and the 2 sets of grands to sort through on a daily basis. 
But she does have the proper gender for the titles so not calling grandad mum. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


Great!!! I hope that it all goes very well for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> DAvid manage to cut the hone line today. It was just a unprotected piece of wire about 4 inches under the ground so not what you would be looking for at that level. I am hot-spotting my laptop to my phone. Will need to keep eye on the usage. Just checked plenty the next 5 days when this bill cycle ends. And I will be at my brothers for much of the next three weeks from Monday and they have good internet access even though they have very bad mobile phone access.


Oh no, wow, you'd think it'd be a bit deeper and more substantial, hopefully it will be an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


 :sm06: 
Oh my, well it certainly took guts to go out in public like that, I see why they put on masks. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great pictures, I love visiting places like that, even virtually. Did they have the scooters for rent? Great way to get around for those who have mobility issues.

Desert Joy, hope your knee is better after a nights rest.

Sonja, I think you just have to find the most difficult pattern & jump right in. I'm sure you will catch on. I have a habit of trying the wrong pattern when I start a new hobby & mostly it's worked out OK with the exception of Hardanger, that UFO is still in a box in the closet????Instead of starting small I decided to do a table runner, I got all the way around only to discover the design didn't meet as it was supposed to at the other end????So there it sits

I'm so glad I don't have anxiety problems or trouble sleeping. Usually I drop into bed & sleep like the dead for about 7 hrs. Last night some dumb a-- phoned my cell phone at 3am???? Usually there's no service in my house but for some reason last night there was. I think my number must be one off from some native as I often get calls from strange people with a native accent, even had a couple of collect ones from a prison???? Anyway that didn't help last nights sleep.
Well, time for off here & out of the garden


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


Don't think I've ever seen one like it. Beautiful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry it won't work for you, but good that you read the label carefully.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you, it is fine before I walk on it. I tweaked it stepping off curb. My chiropractor is back in office Saturday. It will be fine after adjustment.
Impatient knitter, Welcome, phew that is a mouthful, do you have a shorter name we could use? Love the stove.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Now I do like color but that's even a bit much for me! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie the scooters were available for use free of charge. Admission was very reasonable too; only $12 each.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great pictures, I love visiting places like that, even virtually. Did they have the scooters for rent? Great way to get around for those who have mobility issues.
> 
> Desert Joy, hope your knee is better after a nights rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really cool!



impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well she is getting closer and braver then. LOL. It is pretty normal for a child her age to call others mum or dad. LOL. I remember Serena doing that, calling me mum or my friend mum. She will sort it out as she gets a little older. So cute.


My youngest grandson for some time called me 'mère', which is French for mother. Of course, he did not know that, it was just the noise he made to get my attention, but it pleased me. He is beginning to speak more clearly now (at last), so I am gradually becoming Grandma. Another grandson, who has some learning disabilities, regularly calls me 'dad', but I told him that each time he called me dad, I would call him 'Lucy', which is his sister's name. We are getting there!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


It looks bigger and slightly more complicated than the one we had in our first kitchen back in 1968. It is brilliant that it is still working well. If it ain't broke, don't fix it (although she clearly did fix it, and did it very well).


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape. 

I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color. 

I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


LOL!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It looks bigger and slightly more complicated than the one we had in our first kitchen back in 1968. It is brilliant that it is still working well. If it ain't broke, don't fix it (although she clearly did fix it, and did it very well).


Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money. She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


The trip to NZ/Aus etc. will be a great experience.

Did I misunderstand? I thought she was opting out of the trip to London. Is it the one down under?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money. She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


Wow, oh wow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Thanks for posting the photos. Lots of interesting things. The house is lovely and you can't tell that the rooms are small.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here is a short video of my cousin and me racing around in our scooters on the Little White House grounds. It was such a fun day!


You sure look like you're having fun.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. Lots of interesting things. The house is lovely and you can't tell that the rooms are small.


Yes, those are lovely photos. I had always known Eleanor Roosevelt was a knitter, but I don't think I have ever seen any of her work before. What a long way we have come from that, to Trump Towers!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


That stove is well worthwhile having.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


They are beautiful stoves. I remember my grandmother's. It had a water well and there was always hot water and she always had a pot of soup on the go. It was an old wood stove but she could cook such wonderful meals in the oven.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


Well, that's one way to stash bust, I suppose! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


That is fabulous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


My great-grandmother cooked on a wood stove, and her biscuits were like buttered heaven. Hers was cast iron, so became black as it got seasoned from years of use. I remember the little handle you'd slide in to pick up the burner cover to check the fire underneath--I was always terrified I'd drop it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome knitted outfits NOT! But good for a giggle at least.
Love the photos of the house, and the old stoves too. My older relatives cooked super meals on those old ones, great memories.
I have a small heavy flat iron which you would heat on the old coal fired stoves. It was Stus, grandmothers and makes a good door stop in the laundry.
Looks like you had a good fun time Gwen, thanks for sharing. 
That shawl is incredible, I would love to try swing knitting but have too much going on as yet.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, that's one way to stash bust, I suppose! :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


Just what you need when taking Mishka for walks. LOL :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Looks ike an interesting place to visit. I might have to put that on my To Do list when I visit Georgia. Is is far from Athens?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just what you need when taking Mishka for walks. LOL :sm23: :sm23:


I think she would hide under the table and refuse to go for a walk with me ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone else fallen in love with Magic Sponges from Amazon. Good heavens, cleaned greased tea pot, table and chair legs, doors, stovetop, chrome in a flash! Oh and window sills.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think she would hide under the table and refuse to go for a walk with me ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


Wow well done her it looks beautiful . I dislike how ovens/ stoves and washing machines are made now they don't seem to last more than 5 minutes


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you mean Mr. Clean sponges? You can buy them in the store. They work good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Do you mean Mr. Clean sponges? You can buy them in the store. They work good.


The brand is Rio Brand Magic Sponges. Probably the same thing but because you buy in bulk lots cheaper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


What interesting photos. I love looking at old houses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is opting out of the NZ/Aus trip. She will be leaving for Oxford June 24th.


budasha said:


> The trip to NZ/Aus etc. will be a great experience.
> 
> Did I misunderstand? I thought she was opting out of the trip to London. Is it the one down under?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is about 143 miles or 2.5 hours from Athens to Warm Springs, GA where the Little White House is located.


angelam said:


> Looks ike an interesting place to visit. I might have to put that on my To Do list when I visit Georgia. Is is far from Athens?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


What amazing stoves


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion double knitting is a form of mental torture . First try I frogged as I could see the invisible cast on I tried and did not like it , second try was going well till I came to the actual picture part then the torture began . Ever tried that trick were you try to make one hand turn the opposite to the other hand well that's what this feels like . Why of why didn't I try a little placemat first


 :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> At the hospital I used to work at they had a MDT (multi disciplinary team) meeting once a week where various doctors of all specialities could discuss shared patients' care. It was the only big hospital in the area so probably easier to schedule than when there are several hospitals around.


Many of our assisted living places do have all involved, including the relatives, meet on a regular basis. I guess it is just too hard to do when people have different Dr.s in different locations. We always had my FIL go to Mayo's Clinic once a year to have a complete evaluation and kind of a start over for his other doctors. Often, 2 Dr.s would counteract each other and that led to some big problems.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


Sounds like all is progressing nicely. (I would think socks would not show with pants and boots so you could wear what you prefer.) Keep us posted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> DAvid manage to cut the hone line today. It was just a unprotected piece of wire about 4 inches under the ground so not what you would be looking for at that level. I am hot-spotting my laptop to my phone. Will need to keep eye on the usage. Just checked plenty the next 5 days when this bill cycle ends. And I will be at my brothers for much of the next three weeks from Monday and they have good internet access even though they have very bad mobile phone access.


How long does it take to get line repaired? That pretty quick around here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is about 143 miles or 2.5 hours from Athens to Warm Springs, GA where the Little White House is located.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a goody in the mail today, I can't wait to start a pair.


I still need to order.... Looks like a lot of good ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got up between 4 & 5 am when I was working, I hated every minute of it, and never went to bed early, so I guess crawling out of bed by 615 or so shouldn't be toooo bad. lol
> 
> She has me standing in one legged tree pose and rising up on my toes and back down, I managed it today when I was practicing but by it's not easy. lol


Hmmmm, never tried that and know I can't do it right now. Good going!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


Off on a great adventure... Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Great pictures, what a fun side trip.

Love the video of you and your cousin, what fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can bring some videos we can project on a screen.


I have yoga for dummies that I love too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy birthday to our birthday girl. I saw it on Facebook but didn't get a chance to post there.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great visit and lots of good food... Anxious to see your socks. Knitting one inside the other, I've seen but not what you are doing. Hope you get a load soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


I love the older stoves/ranges. It's wonderful that she can repair them, it's almost a lost art now a days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My youngest grandson for some time called me 'mère', which is French for mother. Of course, he did not know that, it was just the noise he made to get my attention, but it pleased me. He is beginning to speak more clearly now (at last), so I am gradually becoming Grandma. Another grandson, who has some learning disabilities, regularly calls me 'dad', but I told him that each time he called me dad, I would call him 'Lucy', which is his sister's name. We are getting there!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


Those are so cool and beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money. She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


It's hard to find a repair person anymore, I think that appliances are made to be discarded these days instead of repaired and kept around for many years. I'd rather repair than replace.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just chatted with DD/Hannah and she has decided to drop out of the program to do a study abroad next year to NZ/Australia/Fiji/Hawaii. Her decision is based on the fact that she misunderstood some information concerning her upcoming study abroad and has to come up with an additional 5k for it; something to do with the fact that it is summer semester she can't withdraw the full amount from her student loans funds. So.....we are helping her come up with the additional funds. She was pretty upset with herself for misunderstanding that but I told her not to feel bad about it; things happen for a reason and we will make it work. She said she will just take a couple more classes next fall and graduate in December 2017. She still will have had two wonderful study abroad experiences.


That is probably a good decision. While studying abroad is a fantastic experience, she has had that opportunity and it will be nice to be done in Dec. How nice that you were able to help her out. I can imagine how upset he was...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Think I'll head to bed. Will be lifting all here in my prayers; you are such a special group of friends. TTYL
> 
> Oops, forgot to tell you all I drove back up to the Atlanta area today and picked up my now repaired embroidery machine. Of course the technician wasn't there to tell me what had been wrong so I will call him tomorrow. At least I didn't have to pay any more than what I already had shelled out!


Glad it wasn't more $$$. I know how much you enjoy and use it so good it is back home....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I still need to order.... Looks like a lot of good ones.


I cast on today, it has several patterns in it that I will do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmmm, never tried that and know I can't do it right now. Good going!


LOL! I keep practicing, I'm working on backbends too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again, so off to knit, see yuh all later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> What amazing stoves


Yes they really are amazing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had a $15 gift card from receipt hog and a cash back credit on my paypal card so didn't have to pay anything for it. :sm24:


Nice! I had a $200. gift card from winning the VB Super Bowl pool. Both GD's asked for $$$ for their birthdays and, though we usually don't do that, they both are really in need, sooooooooo Now they have $$$$ and I have none! (I've won 2 years in a row. Maybe next year I'll get to spend it!)


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard to find a repair person anymore, I think that appliances are made to be discarded these days instead of repaired and kept around for many years. I'd rather repair than replace.


You are absolutely correct. My partner tells her customers that today's appliances have "built-in obsolescence," and have an average "life span" of 2-5 years. Mfgers make more money by selling you new ones over and over, instead of standing behind their products and allowing repair. Isn't that pathetic?!?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds Like is becoming a little chatterbox . Mine used to call strange men in the street dad ????


When my dad was in the Navy, I was just a toddler, but embarrassed mom all the time because I would run, yelling "Daddy" to any man in a white uniform!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> On her recommendation, I got some of the Anxiety Formula also. Last night, I slept for 2 hours; was up for 2; then slept for 4.5 hours of sound sleep. That is such progress for me. Nothing else has given me such results. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's the start of a new normal.


May give that a try. The Valerian Root really helps with sleep, but is not meant to do anything for the anxiety.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is definitely a challenge. You can still delay what you're working on and move to a trial piece. I found that I did better with the motif after I had mastered an open tube with a different color on each side. Here's one I enjoyed:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-double-knit-soap-sack


That is how I have knit men's ties.... Great little pattern for slivers and to use up odds and ends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, a Belated Happy Birthday to a special lady. Hope it was special like you are. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everybody. Sending Hugs to all of you. 

Ohio Joy, sure hope Tim's surgery goes well. It doesn't sound like it will be an easy recovery but he is such a trooper and amazing person. I'm sure you'll keep up posted as to how he is when it is done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Great pictures. The house looks larger on the outside. The little china hutch in the DR is just like the one I have of mom's now in my bedroom and holding knitting projects! It always made me mad that Eleanor's wishes for her burial were not honored because she was such a public figure. She took her knitting everywhere.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> After last night, I may be adding a cup of tea back in... bad wave hit me just as I was falling asleep. :sm13: I do have the option to take a second capsule (two the recommended dose on the bottle) but wind may have had something to do with it also (very strong and gusty overnight, rattling things and waking me up, rather anxiety inducing), so I'll try tea along with the herbs first. I was quite surprised by the panic feeling, since I'd been doing so well.


Being constantly awakened doesn't do much for anxiety! I rather like a nice rain storm to go to sleep but winds and roof noises in the middle of the night, not so much. Hope it was just an isolated incident for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a USB plug on my charger (which plugs into the power plug in the outlet) and to transfer pictures, I plug the cord into the phone and the USB into the laptop, and the computer just finds new pictures and asks me if I want to upload them. Then I can go into my pictures folder and edit from there. Funny story, too--the other day when I got home from the store, my phone battery was low. I thought I'd forgotten to plug it in. Then I went to upload two photos I'd taken, and the computer found 127! Apparently, something in my purse woke up the phone (it has a tap screen) and it took all those photos of the inside of my purse! They were all dark brown or black. Ha.


Thanks! I have my charger plugged in all the time and then plug in phone when needed. I'll have to get it out from behind the desk and see if it has that.

I laughed at your purse pictures..... I have so many of the floor and my feet.... Unfortunately, the phone people changed the way pictures are stored and, when I updated to their NEW way, I lost a bunch of the European pictures. Grrrrr. And don't understand their new way of organizing either. Wish there was a way to backtrack.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I looked at Chrystal Clear Anxiety formula on Amazon. I didn't order as it has magnesia in it. I was afraid that would impact microscopic colitis. I really don't need more trips to bathroom. But appreciate your sharing.


It was Sorlenna that posted that. I have to check the ingredients myself before I order any, as there is one fairly common herbal that I can't take. I'm with you on the bathroom trips. I'm done with the antibiotic that required so much water so may make it through the night now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


Looks like a Gypsy caravan...... Ah, I spot a WOOD chair with nothing on it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Being constantly awakened doesn't do much for anxiety! I rather like a nice rain storm to go to sleep but winds and roof noises in the middle of the night, not so much. Hope it was just an isolated incident for you.


The wind is ferocious again today--we are maybe getting a storm tomorrow. If it's like this when I go to bed, I'm getting my ear plug! And I'll add a cup of chamomile tea to the mix--what I was doing in the beginning, and then it got better, so I dropped that. Looks like I need to go back to it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the older stoves/ranges. It's wonderful that she can repair them, it's almost a lost art now a days.


What beautiful stoves and pieces of history. Thank you for sharing them. 
I loved the pictures of Roosevelt's home as well. 
As a child we did not have electricity, but we did have a large, white, Monarch range. It was wonderful to come home from country school, 4 miles away by a team of horses and sled, walk into the kitchen and take off our shoes and feel the wonderful warmth on our really cold feet and have a thick slice of mother's homemade bread and butter. Wonderful experience I shall never forget. Of course, not so neat to make a whole meal on it in the middle of July with the thermometer in the 90's. I admire those who made the stoves, those who used them, and especially those who can fix and keep them running.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


Love the first and the last ones! I don't know if you will find a lighter color that old. I have seen some more like your current one in a pale green color though. What are your plans for the Victorian house? Are you planning on living there?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money. She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone else fallen in love with Magic Sponges from Amazon. Good heavens, cleaned greased tea pot, table and chair legs, doors, stovetop, chrome in a flash! Oh and window sills.


I've used Mr. Clean white sponges, but those are new to me. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice! I had a $200. gift card from winning the VB Super Bowl pool. Both GD's asked for $$$ for their birthdays and, though we usually don't do that, they both are really in need, sooooooooo Now they have $$$$ and I have none! (I've won 2 years in a row. Maybe next year I'll get to spend it!)


LOL, It always seems to go that way doesn't it. 2 years in a row is pretty good though, so here's hoping for a 3rd.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You are absolutely correct. My partner tells her customers that today's appliances have "built-in obsolescence," and have an average "life span" of 2-5 years. Mfgers make more money by selling you new ones over and over, instead of standing behind their products and allowing repair. Isn't that pathetic?!?


It is totally pathetic, on so many levels, but I guess that is the going policy of big business these days.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I keep practicing, I'm working on backbends too.


Nope, I'll never be doing that. Can't handle putting head backwards. Forwards, fine. That's why it has been such a hassle to have to take showers with water coming from back. I can't wash hair that way. I can't work over my head either, like plastering the ceiling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You are absolutely correct. My partner tells her customers that today's appliances have "built-in obsolescence," and have an average "life span" of 2-5 years. Mfgers make more money by selling you new ones over and over, instead of standing behind their products and allowing repair. Isn't that pathetic?!?


Our original air conditioner on this house was at least 35 years old when it finally gave up the ghost. The company went out of business since the things never wore out! Our young serviceman had never seen anything like it.

The new washing machines don't get the clothes clean, you can't open the door to add items or have the water running while you gather up a load. I hate them.
Not everything in the world needs to be digital.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The wind is ferocious again today--we are maybe getting a storm tomorrow. If it's like this when I go to bed, I'm getting my ear plug! And I'll add a cup of chamomile tea to the mix--what I was doing in the beginning, and then it got better, so I dropped that. Looks like I need to go back to it.


Those winds are what made people go "mad" on the prairie. I think we are in for a storm as well, but no winds just now. Definitely have your tea. Sounds like you will need all the help you an get.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Today has been one frustrating call after another. It seems my hospital copay has gone from $500 to $750 to $1250 for the first 5 days. Sure wish they had been more persistent and gotten all the mesh out last July! They disconnected before answering the other big money question and they don't call back so I have to start all over tomorrow

The bank has decided we need a 6 digit code to access our records. Nice if they had notified us, so that was another lengthy call. 

The flowers I was ordering for mom are shipped and you have to put them in vase. She can't do that, so I tried to locate a florist near her. Nope! Called the assisted living and have 2 to call tomorrow but at a much higher price. She doesn't have a key to her mail box (intentionally) so I need to get her cards sent to brother tomorrow. 

DH saw a house in Pagosa Springs, CO (where we had purchased land to build) and hit the button to BUY it before he showed me the picture!!!!! It is NOT one I would want and his offer was ACCEPTED. Thank God it was just a robot and he had to fill out a form with more info so he DID NOT actually BUY the house. Gotta love that man....... Can't imagine why I'm not grey haired yet!

Finally caught up so off to get cards ready and throw some clothes in the washer. See you all later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I'll never be doing that. Can't handle putting head backwards. Forwards, fine. That's why it has been such a hassle to have to take showers with water coming from back. I can't wash hair that way. I can't work over my head either, like plastering the ceiling.


I'm the same. It's good to hear that it's not only me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember you telling us that he would need surgery for that, so the time has gotten here already, praying that the orthopedists is able to get him scheduled and that all goes to plan with no problems or issues.
> 
> **We miss you when you aren't here, but we'll take you whenever we can get you.


**

I love it, Kaye Jo!!!!!!!

:sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

That is such a smooth compliment. You're great.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Today has been one frustrating call after another. It seems my hospital copay has gone from $500 to $750 to $1250 for the first 5 days. Sure wish they had been more persistent and gotten all the mesh out last July! They disconnected before answering the other big money question and they don't call back so I have to start all over tomorrow
> 
> The bank has decided we need a 6 digit code to access our records. Nice if they had notified us, so that was another lengthy call.
> 
> ...


 :sm06: Oh dear!!! Good thing he didn't actually buy the house, goodness, that would make for a rather interesting day, on top of everything else. And you didn't bean him with anything, that's pretty good restraint. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I'll never be doing that. Can't handle putting head backwards. Forwards, fine. That's why it has been such a hassle to have to take showers with water coming from back. I can't wash hair that way. I can't work over my head either, like plastering the ceiling.


That does make somethings difficult.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


She sure did a great job of restoring it. It looks like it is lower than a standard stove, is it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie the scooters were available for use free of charge. Admission was very reasonable too; only $12 each.


That's great, I'll bet you had fun. My stepdad had one of those for getting around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary. Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


Wow! Those are quite amazing stoves. Can you post a picture of yours. I love the look of those Elmira stoves but too big for my kitchen & out if my budget. Are you moving into the Victorian house or is it a name work project to sell again?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She's warming up.
> Oh my, well she'll get the proper titles sorted as she grows, it's probably a bit confusing having mom & dad and the 2 sets of grands to sort through on a daily basis.
> 
> My children were very confused when they met my father identical twin brother. They didn't quite know what to call him so they called him 'Uncle Grandpa' We thought it was cute and respectful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> May give that a try. The Valerian Root really helps with sleep, but is not meant to do anything for the anxiety.


I'll keep you posted with results for tonight. I can't stand the smell of valerian and melatonin did nothing for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money.  She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


It seems most of the new appliances are junk & don't last long. I called a repair man about my washer & was told it would cost more to fix than it was worth & it was only 6 yrs old, the previous one lasted 25


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My great-grandmother cooked on a wood stove, and her biscuits were like buttered heaven. Hers was cast iron, so became black as it got seasoned from years of use. I remember the little handle you'd slide in to pick up the burner cover to check the fire underneath--I was always terrified I'd drop it!


We had one of those until I was about 7, like Liz described with the reservoir for hot water


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone else fallen in love with Magic Sponges from Amazon. Good heavens, cleaned greased tea pot, table and chair legs, doors, stovetop, chrome in a flash! Oh and window sills.


I've never heard of them, will have to look


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! She's warming up.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The brand is Rio Brand Magic Sponges. Probably the same thing but because you buy in bulk lots cheaper.


I just looked, I think they're the same, I've used the Mr Clean ones & like them for getting marks off my walls but I have heard you must keep them away from pets


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! She's warming up.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's hard to find a repair person anymore, I think that appliances are made to be discarded these days instead of repaired and kept around for many years. I'd rather repair than replace.


Appliances used to be a once in a lifetime purchase, now they say the life is 5-7 yrs, good grief. What happened to reduce, reuse, recycle?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here. My DH has an identical twin. Kids would look at them for a bit but always knew which one was Dad. Going through that with grandkids now.


Kids always know which one is their parent I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You are absolutely correct. My partner tells her customers that today's appliances have "built-in obsolescence," and have an average "life span" of 2-5 years. Mfgers make more money by selling you new ones over and over, instead of standing behind their products and allowing repair. Isn't that pathetic?!?


It should be illegal to make such crap


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm the same. It's good to hear that it's not only me.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great pictures. The house looks larger on the outside. The little china hutch in the DR is just like the one I have of mom's now in my bedroom and holding knitting projects! It always made me mad that Eleanor's wishes for her burial were not honored because she was such a public figure. She took her knitting everywhere.....


What were her burial wishes?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh dear!!! Good thing he didn't actually buy the house, goodness, that would make for a rather interesting day, on top of everything else. And you didn't bean him with anything, that's pretty good restraint. lol


I did wave good-bye and wish him well with packing...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll keep you posted with results for tonight. I can't stand the smell of valerian and melatonin did nothing for me.


Melatonin didn't really do it for me either. I can't smell my Valerian Root. It is in a gel capsule. Funny, because smells have become a problem. I'm going to make a point of sniffing it tonight. I am going to check out the one on Amazon though. I just know I can't take anything that has St. John's Wort in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Appliances used to be a once in a lifetime purchase, now they say the life is 5-7 yrs, good grief. What happened to reduce, reuse, recycle?


I know, that's why though I really need to get a newer washer and dryer as mine are no longer efficient, I loathe to replace them, they are circa 1972, the dryer takes a couple times to get loads dry sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Today has been one frustrating call after another. It seems my hospital copay has gone from $500 to $750 to $1250 for the first 5 days. Sure wish they had been more persistent and gotten all the mesh out last July! They disconnected before answering the other big money question and they don't call back so I have to start all over tomorrow
> 
> The bank has decided we need a 6 digit code to access our records. Nice if they had notified us, so that was another lengthy call.
> 
> ...


OMG, thank goodness he isn't have to really buy the house, good grief


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What were her burial wishes?


I read it so long ago, but I believe she wanted to be cremated and scattered or ashes buried under a particular evergreen tree. Instead, it was a full state funeral type thing. I know it prompted me to tell my kids over and over and over what I wanted when I was young so they wouldn't wait until I was old and then think I didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Melatonin didn't really do it for me either. I can't smell my Valerian Root. It is in a gel capsule. Funny, because smells have become a problem. I'm going to make a point of sniffing it tonight. I am going to check out the one on Amazon though. I just know I can't take anything that has St. John's Wort in it.


Let me know what brand. I've tried 2 different ones and they each smelled like urine to me. I can't do fish or garlic pills either even when they're supposed to be odorless.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! She's warming up.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, thank goodness he isn't have to really buy the house, good grief


 :sm16: :sm16: He keeps things interesting!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know what brand. I've tried 2 different ones and they each smelled like urine to me. I can't do fish or garlic pills either even when they're supposed to be odorless.


The Valerian Root is Nature's Way, white bottle with pink flower on it and bright green cap. I have used another as well. The fish oil I use is Nature's Bounty, 1000mg/300mg Omega-3 in the typical dark green bottle. It is from Walgreens and probably where I got the VR as well. (Kroger's is a possibility for VR. It is hard to find.) I can't do any fish ol that smells or burps and I don't do garlic. I'll have these with me in Ohio so you can smell before trying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I did wave good-bye and wish him well with packing...


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Melatonin didn't really do it for me either. I can't smell my Valerian Root. It is in a gel capsule. Funny, because smells have become a problem. I'm going to make a point of sniffing it tonight. I am going to check out the one on Amazon though. I just know I can't take anything that has St. John's Wort in it.


That's funny, I can't take anything with Valerian Root, it gives me really strange dreams and other reactions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I read it so long ago, but I believe she wanted to be cremated and scattered or ashes buried under a particular evergreen tree. Instead, it was a full state funeral type thing. I know it prompted me to tell my kids over and over and over what I wanted when I was young so they wouldn't wait until I was old and then think I didn't know what I was talking about.


I have made sure that all my family know my wishes too, and that I'll haunt them forever if they don't follow them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!! Spurs just beat the Rockets in game 5 of the NBA playoffs! Go Spurs! It was a nail biter to the end though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all for tomorrow at crazy o'clock, I yoga. lol 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, our isolated desert town use to call them "termination winds". The Navy Base here would hire employees who would come with family and once winds started wife's said "outta here". They are, as you know, hot, dry, very gusty and come with drop in barometric pressure and can play havoc with nerves, mind, diseases like arthritis, fm etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you didn't know to keep Magic Sponge away from pets. 
Marilyn, fun onhave identical twin. We are fraternal and don't look alike but at times people got confused. I think just the word twin confuses their brain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll keep you posted with results for tonight. I can't stand the smell of valerian and melatonin did nothing for me.


Melatonin conks me out but gives me horrible dreams.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, it was good to see your post.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Appliances used to be a once in a lifetime purchase, now they say the life is 5-7 yrs, good grief. What happened to reduce, reuse, recycle?


We were talking about that this morning. Twelve years in this house and we're on the second refrigerator, both bought brand new.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Melatonin didn't really do it for me either. I can't smell my Valerian Root. It is in a gel capsule. Funny, because smells have become a problem. I'm going to make a point of sniffing it tonight. I am going to check out the one on Amazon though. I just know I can't take anything that has St. John's Wort in it.


It smells like dirty feet to me! I take it in a capsule unless it's tea with another good flavor mixed in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting sleepy, so hope that is a good sign. I did a bit of sewing tonight and am thinking on how to finish these knit hats I've got started. Bub has an appointment Thursday at the eye doc (the next injection), so I will need a portable project. Think I will get out some graph paper.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.

On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Melatonin conks me out but gives me horrible dreams.


DS said the same thing. He tried it because he works shifts & sometimes has trouble getting switched around


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was with my youngest in a supermarket about a month ago when he said look mum they made you into a gnome . I looked and there was a 3ft granny gnome knitting ????
> He then proceeded to say you will be that size soon enough . I'm 5ft.6 but to him (6ft.4) I'm a shortie and apparently shrinking


 :sm09: Did you accidentally run into him with a trolley for that? Would love a GNOME like that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well had a very unexpected afternoon. Had been planning on nothing other than a small shop and then knitting.
> My phone rang and it was Cathy, we talked about all sorts of things from babies and granddaughters (can't imagine why can you?), to solving the problems of the world. In there we talked about the TP as well so I looked back to the first one.
> It is our birthday weekend! 6th May 2011 Dave started the first Tea Party. I've been looking through to see who was posting from the start. Jynx was first on page 2, then Gwen on page 4, then Sorlenna on page 7, Nittergma who joins us sometimes Sam arrived on page 10. Purple also turned up late on the scene though she doesn't get here too often now. On the very first page was Martin Keith who some of us will remember who visited regularly but then disappeared after having been unwell one weekend. Considerably later an obituary was found which seemed to be His.
> It was a huge 19 pages long! I know from previous checking that I turned up in the second week.
> ...


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got about 1/3 of the garden in this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon, but the time I got home I was out of ambition & didn't do much tonight.

Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I didn't get here until about January 2012.


And I made it here May 2012 :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize there was a school restriction in some places on the length of a boy's hair. Here, they grow it any length they want. Good that they backed off.


Some, mainly expensive private schools include hair styles and length as part of the uniform code.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> I won't be catching up right now but I wanted to share a happy moment from this morning. Bella and family were able to attend church today and Bella was relaxed and happy. It was so much fun to see this side of Bella. Her oldest sister has returned from college and sang with the praise team. She has a beautiful voice.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it won't take the average Doona, mine is an 8kg so it will fit large items- but I think you are more mobile than me, so probably not an issue.


My doona is probably the only thing that will still be taken to laundromat once a year for it's wash. Always use a cover on it so only needs washing before storing for summer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Good luck with getting everything in place. So sorry to hear about DS's BIL. Sending my condolences.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just dense sorlenna - lately it seems i am denser than usual. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's a hoodie shirt--birthday gift from my friends. The llama has a unicorn horn, hence llama-corn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe and wondrous journey kate - come back with a tan. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well I've been to bed and finally gave up and came downstairs. It's just after 1am and the taxi is coming for us at 4am so I've given up all thoughts of sleeping tonight! I don't know how much I'll be on here - we'll probably have wi-fi in the hotel (we're there until Thursday) but I doubt if we will on the ship...well, there probably will be wi-fi, but only if you pay a lot of money for it! I will take photos and post when I get back, play nice whilst I'm away. :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to tim to jump start the healing. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the compliments. I really enjoyed my weekend.
> 
> Today we fed about 38-40 people and had a bit left over which I sent home with Susan's executive assistant. She's very recently had all her molars and upper teeth removed because they were in such miserable shape. Since her mouth is still healing, she is rather limited to soft foods, and I had nearly a full meal of leftovers that suited the need.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How long does it take to get line repaired? That pretty quick around here.


No idea-leaving it to David!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Hope all goes well with the job Heather 
Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got about 1/3 of the garden in this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon, but the time I got home I was out of ambition & didn't do much tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


It's a shame that more people are not willing to help . It will be the same people who say I remember when there used to be a dance or a social function or a fun family night , they seem to forget that these gatherings need volunteers to keep them going


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him how buff he will be from moving it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David would not be impressed with having to move it every time he went to mow. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the next one will go much easier. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion double knitting is a form of mental torture . First try I frogged as I could see the invisible cast on I tried and did not like it , second try was going well till I came to the actual picture part then the torture began . Ever tried that trick were you try to make one hand turn the opposite to the other hand well that's what this feels like . Why of why didn't I try a little placemat first


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I too am fasting (only drinking the bone broth) two days a week and can switch days from week to week; just need to have 2 days in between fasting days. I thought I was not be able to give up sugar and bread/carbs but really have not had trouble with it.
> Yes, sometimes I will see something and think "I sure want that" but it's not been a real craving and once I get to where I am happy with my weight I can still from time to time indulge. Its really working for me. and thanks for the congradulations on my lose. I have to say I am amazed how much better I am already feeling. I truly was skeptical that it would make such a didfference.


That is one thing I am looking forward to with improved income is a change of diet, as I will be able to afford more low carb foods.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and their are out in public? well you have to admit it is rather unique. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures gwen - would be a great place to visit. when we lived in lanark, illinois we had a stove just like that one except ours used Kerosene. i went to first grade in lanark - that was a while ago. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love you cousins hair. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And here is a short video of my cousin and me racing around in our scooters on the Little White House grounds. It was such a fun day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think my initial question would be why? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely impatient knitter - she did a great job. and while you are here i want to invite you back to enjoy another cuppa and conversation with us - we are here 24/7 - there is usually someone around most of the time - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Right who is going to be the first one to make an outfit ????


 :sm06: :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is definitely a challenge. You can still delay what you're working on and move to a trial piece. I found that I did better with the motif after I had mastered an open tube with a different color on each side. Here's one I enjoyed:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-double-knit-soap-sack


Just took a look at this and may try it soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those stoves are something else. my grandma roberts had one but i never saw it in use - they had a kerosene stove on the spring porch (back porch - was actually a room)
that they used in the summer and that was when we were there that i remember. good to see you again kimmyz - what do you have on the needles right now? --- sam



kimmyz said:


> Bravo. I love old stoves. The older the better! The one I've been using for the past 30+ years (came with the home) is a late 1940s Occidental. It has 4 gas burners on top as well as a fish/pancake griddle in the center. There's a baking oven on the right side and broiler oven on the left. Under both ovens are warming drawers. On the top/back is a clock with light flanked by salt and pepper shakers. I could not ask for anything better. Love the classic style too. Color is the original white with chrome accents. It's in pretty good physical shape.
> 
> I'm currently looking for an old antique stove/range from the late 1800s or early 1900s to use in an old Victorian house that I bought. Most likely it will be some wood-burning stove since that's what they used back then. Is it possible to convert those to have gas burners on top and modern electric ovens? I'm mainly concerned about the 4 gas burners on top, because I can buy a modern electric wall oven, if necessary.  Most of the stoves in this era are black. I want it repainted/enameled in a light color.
> 
> I've seen modern reproductions of antique stoves at www.elmirastoveworks.com. However, I prefer the real thing if I can have it fitted with gas burners on top. I'm showing a few of my favorites below. I think that all of these are located in the Midwest or East Coast where they seem to have more antiques for sale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart lady. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Yes, and thank you. To our knowledge, she is the only woman appliance repair person in CT, and is well-loved by all, especially her elderly customers, who always want her to sit and have a cup of tea (which she does if time permits), and chat with them, usually about when her father used to repair their appliances before my partner took over from him. She often "diagnoses" problems over the phone, thereby saving her customers money. She likes being an "independent" repair person, because she doesn't owe loyalty to any "brand," but rather to her customers. She says, "I may not become a millionaire, but I don't have any trouble sleeping at night!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My doona is probably the only thing that will still be taken to laundromat once a year for it's wash. Always use a cover on it so only needs washing before storing for summer


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if that will ever become a public memorial. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, those are lovely photos. I had always known Eleanor Roosevelt was a knitter, but I don't think I have ever seen any of her work before. What a long way we have come from that, to Trump Towers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've read as far as i can go. see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


Think that crafter needs to find somewhere to donate those blankets to be used


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


Sending hugs. Wishing all the best for successful surgery and follow-up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


I love the look of these old stoves.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone else fallen in love with Magic Sponges from Amazon. Good heavens, cleaned greased tea pot, table and chair legs, doors, stovetop, chrome in a flash! Oh and window sills.


If they are a white foam block type sponge, we have them too. Love them as they make cleaning so much easier


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have made sure that all my family know my wishes too, and that I'll haunt them forever if they don't follow them.


Not something I have considered yet, but do have funeral insurance. We, as a family, were talking about this one day. DSF had decided he wanted cremation but then hadn't decided what he wanted done with the ashes. :sm02: After I told him that I would take his ashes up to the lookout above an army barracks he served at and throw them down on said barracks, he decided he wanted them buried under a tree at a veterans retreat, a much better decision. Really, none of us want to keep ashes in our homes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm06: Wow. All caught up. Bit of a fast read and think I may have missed some things, am going back now to find the taco seasoning recipe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I have to say Julie, the pain that I have been having daily is starting to subside along with the weight loss so though I still have some it is getting slowly better.


Good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caren if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday , hope you have a great day????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


That is mixed news Margaret , hope the surgery goes well along with any aftercare treatment your mum may need


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are a few of the pictures from the Little White House owned by FDR in Warm Springs GA.
> The first one is the house itself. Just up a small hill in front are 2 smaller buildings that are servants quarters.
> Second is a shot of the beams that are throughout the house. The are hewed from the massive pine trees on the property. They are throughout the house as is the dark wood wall and ceiling boards.
> The third picture is of the stove in the kitchen (very small room). Picture #4 is of the dining room which is actually part of the largest room (still quite small) of the house. On the opposite side of the same room is the living room. The leather chair in the livingroom picture is where FDR was sitting when he had his stroke and subsequently passed away. He was having his portrait painted. The easel the artist was using is still in the dining room. After the stroke, FDR was carried into his bedroom, also incredibly small, and was laid on his bed, which is twin bed size. You also may notice on the mantle in the fireplace there is a model ship (I believe it was the Savannah) that Roosevelt and one of his body guards built. He loved ships and there were many throughout the house. The following picture, #6, is in a different building and is the unfinished portrait of FDR that was being done when he died. The following pictures are from in the museum; the car that FDR was driven in (not his personal vehicle which is also on display, a sweater knitted by Eleanor Roosevelt, FDR's braces and wheelchair, his collection of canes, and his personal carriage.


Thanks so much for sharing, great photos. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here is a short video of my cousin and me racing around in our scooters on the Little White House grounds. It was such a fun day!


What cool fun! Loved it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Has anyone else fallen in love with Magic Sponges from Amazon. Good heavens, cleaned greased tea pot, table and chair legs, doors, stovetop, chrome in a flash! Oh and window sills.


We can get Chux brand magic eraser blocks for cleaning in our Supermarkets. Love them, great for marks on walls, stubborn stains on coffee mugs as well as your suggestions. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everybody. Sending Hugs to all of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy, sure hope Tim's surgery goes well. It doesn't sound like it will be an easy recovery but he is such a trooper and amazing person. I'm sure you'll keep up posted as to how he is when it is done.


Hi there, I hope you are doing ok. Good to hear from you. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope all goes well with the job Heather
> Sorry to hear your sad news


Well said Sonja.
Best wishes on job Heather. Sorry to hear sad news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather and Cathy, I think they are same as your Sponges, just easier and cheaper for me to buy on Amazon. I think it works out to less than $.90 a sponge.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! She's warming up.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Sorry for your loss Heather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Commenting really quickly as I need to be out of the house in about 15 minutes. 
Wonderful news on how the job training/hiring is going, I am so praying that this all works out for you, even better than expected. 
So sorry about your DS's BIL, but he is at peace and no pain. Hugs for you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got about 1/3 of the garden in this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon, but the time I got home I was out of ambition & didn't do much tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


I'm going to get my garden in next week, weather permitting of course.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea-leaving it to David!


LOL! With my David, that would mean I was coming home in 3 weeks to take care of it myself. lolol He doesn't handle things like that well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell him how buff he will be from moving it. --- sam


LOL! He would say he could get more buff by paddling his kayak around the lake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


I'm heartily hoping that the CT is correct and it's isolated and hopefully surgery will handle it all, hopefully the lymph nodes aren't involved though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew! Caught up, I think I caught everything, Caren, happy birthday!!!!! We miss you!!!
Okay, off to get face washed and out the door. See you all later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending hugs. Wishing all the best for successful surgery and follow-up.


From me too.... RE Margaret's mum.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Heather and Cathy, I think they are same as your Sponges, just easier and cheaper for me to buy on Amazon. I think it works out to less than $.90 a sponge.


Well that is a lot cheaper..... here they are around $6 for a pack of 2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Swedenme said:


> Hope all goes well with the job Heather
> Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caren!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Swedenme said:


> That is mixed news Margaret , hope the surgery goes well along with any aftercare treatment your mum may need


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


Isn't it always true - if you want something done, ask a busy person.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think my initial question would be why? --- sam


Why not?? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending hugs. Wishing all the best for successful surgery and follow-up.


And from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Congratulations and condolences. You've had quite an emotional roller coaster recently. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caren. Hope all your red tape is getting sorted and you're back this side of the pond now or soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm just dense sorlenna - lately it seems i am denser than usual. lol --- sam


No worry--it wasn't obvious in the photo at first, I think!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Margaret, keeping good thoughts for your mum.

Happy birthday, Caren!

I slept pretty well, yeah! Had my coffee so need to clean litter box before work. We're having a cooler day but at least the wind has settled for now. T-cat was quiet this morning which surprised me...usually he hollers at me for breakfast, but he ate okay. I hope he's not feeling poorly. I'll have to keep an eye on him just in case.

Sending hugs and blessings.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She sure did a great job of restoring it. It looks like it is lower than a standard stove, is it?


Not sure about a standard stove, but ours is 33 1/2" from the floor to the cooking surface.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice! I had a $200. gift card from winning the VB Super Bowl pool. Both GD's asked for $$$ for their birthdays and, though we usually don't do that, they both are really in need, sooooooooo Now they have $$$$ and I have none! (I've won 2 years in a row. Maybe next year I'll get to spend it!)


You are lucky to have won 2 years in a row, and your GD's are even luckier.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely impatient knitter - she did a great job. and while you are here i want to invite you back to enjoy another cuppa and conversation with us - we are here 24/7 - there is usually someone around most of the time - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam


What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!

So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.

Thanks again, Sam. I'm pleased that you even remember who I am !!

...gloria


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


Hope you continue to pop in for a visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here. My DH has an identical twin. Kids would look at them for a bit but always knew which one was Dad. Going through that with grandkids now.


They really are identical.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just looked, I think they're the same, I've used the Mr Clean ones & like them for getting marks off my walls but I have heard you must keep them away from pets


I've found that they will remove some of the paint if you're not careful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> They really are identical.


Their sunts just called them Twin because they were never sure who was who. Once married, they identified the name by us wives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Condolences to the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got about 1/3 of the garden in this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon, but the time I got home I was out of ambition & didn't do much tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


Do you ever sit down?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


Prayers for her that it doesn't spread.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caren.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


And Welcome from me too. So sorry that you have a pain in the "butt". Hope it eases soon.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here. My DH has an identical twin. Kids would look at them for a bit but always knew which one was Dad. Going through that with grandkids now.


My sweet Mommy died on 9/11/15, but her identical twin is still living and in very good shape for her 92 years. God gave me several Mommies. I'm so fortunate, even though nobody can replace #1. Identical twins are very special.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a shame that more people are not willing to help . It will be the same people who say I remember when there used to be a dance or a social function or a fun family night , they seem to forget that these gatherings need volunteers to keep them going


Exactly & in small towns where there aren't too many people to start with & most of those are getting very old many of the organizations are dying out. The organization that caters to weddings in our small town is having trouble getting new members & Im sure the average age is well over 80, only about 6 members under 70???? I've told them I will help out if they are stuck but don't want to join as they have a wedding every Saturday all summer & im not committing to that, which is probably why they have no younger members. When the older generation started this most women didn't work away from home so it was their social life, now like me, most women work & just don't want to commit to the organization


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Not sure about a standard stove, but ours is 33 1/2" from the floor to the cooking surface.


I just measured mine, it's 36", maybe it was just because it's open under it that I thought it looked lower as there's not much difference


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are having pain, there are some yoga exercises that help with sciatica if that's an option for you, mostly just stretches
I hope you will join in the chatter, it's always nice to "meet" new people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've found that they will remove some of the paint if you're not careful.


They are ok on oil based paints but will take off latex unless you're careful- : re magic erasers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Their sunts just called them Twin because they were never sure who was who. Once married, they identified the name by us wives.


There are 2 ladies from town that I can't tell apart unless they have husband or kids with them & ive know them since I was a child


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you ever sit down?


????????????oh, yes, I was on the couch all last evening


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> My sweet Mommy died on 9/11/15, but her identical twin is still living and in very good shape for her 92 years. God gave me several Mommies. I'm so fortunate, even though nobody can replace #1. Identical twins are very special.


That's so nice you still have your aunt & she's in good health at such an age.

BTW, I love your hat in your avatar, it really suits you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, Happy Birthday. Hope you have a special day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I'm glad the job training is going well, it will be great for you to get a better job & be more financially stable. Having your own washer will save you some $$ in the laundromat too. 
Condolences to your family on the loss of BIL

Margaret, I hope your mom's cancer hasn't spread, I'm glad it sounds positive, 

Caren, if you're reading along, Happy birthday, I hope by now you've got all your immigration nonsense sorted out & are back with James.

Well, time to get off here & get moving, I soaked some peas & sweet peas & need to get them in the ground before I go to pie making..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Waxed living room floor already. Will do kitchen after book club.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


This looks a craft show .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are 2 ladies from town that I can't tell apart unless they have husband or kids with them & ive know them since I was a child


My DIL is an identical twin , they even have same long blonde hairstyle . I've only ever mixed them up once after sons funeral . Wasn't till I saw look on other sisters dace that I realised I wasn't talking to my DIL. Her sister was just agreeing with me and said she wasn't going to say anything . Apparent she was used to it her aunties do it all the time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and now headed to grocery store. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


You're all in my prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????oh, yes, I was on the couch all last evening


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caren.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My DIL is an identical twin , they even have same long blonde hairstyle . I've only ever mixed them up once after sons funeral . Wasn't till I saw look on other sisters dace that I realised I wasn't talking to my DIL. Her sister was just agreeing with me and said she wasn't going to say anything . Apparent she was used to it her aunties do it all the time


So true. DH and his twin go along with most people who think they are the other until it gets into the personal. DH's twin has shown up at DH's work and vice versa and that's always a hoot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a mass of catching up to do, and have not commented because I am standing in for Kate- I've been recording the links etc. Had a very busy day yesterday with the Seniors AGM. Bit of a palaver because the printer did not want to work, Fan came to the rescue! After I had tried to use the Library system, with no success. Forecast is increasing rain, but still mild temperatures.

Happy Birthday, Caren!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


Happy to see you here whenever you feel you have the time or inclination. Welcome.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


Same 'ol, same 'ol, is the reality for most of the human race, so we can all empathise with that. Keep in touch, we really love having new people to chat to!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Well, I'm still in El Paso but the weather is nice with a bit of wind. I have my Siamese twin socks done to the second heel so those should be done soon. Then the operation to separate them! Finished the American Girl nightgown and am working on the headband. Then the slippers. I did crochet the neckline and sleeves as my picking up stitches stinks. Need to borrow or buy an 18" doll to try it on. 

Happy birthday, Caren. Hope you are enjoying your birthday week. 

Condolences to Heather's family. Healing prayers to those who need them. Hope those in pain get some relief. 

I remember my great grandparent's potbelly stove in their house and my great uncle's wood stove in the kitchen. Unfortunately most modern appliances are made with plastic and cheap metal. I know, because I've taken parts to Whirlpool and other manufacturers. Same way with car parts. I had to replace a plastic part that keeps the car door from opening up too wide. $265 for the part! It wouldn't have broke in the first place, if it had been metal. 

Need to ind off 60 sts so will close for now. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Caren! I'm not sure where you are right now, but I certainly wish you were here with us all!????☕????☕


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not sure whether I will make it back here before Sunday, as I am a bit bogged down with organising an area meeting for a group of which I am a member, the NWR, or National Women's Register. We are a very small group, so a fair amount of work falls on each of us, but we have prepared well and done all the preparation, so I am sure it will all work. For now, I am really looking forward to Saturday evening, when with luck, we can all breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chris, good luck with your NWR meeting.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Chris, good luck with your NWR meeting.


Thank you!
:sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Really now. I look at and comment on fb post about interrupted sleep (post was load of baloney) I wake during night for bladder relief. Now the ad I see on ktp is for an urologist. :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> We can get Chux brand magic eraser blocks for cleaning in our Supermarkets. Love them, great for marks on walls, stubborn stains on coffee mugs as well as your suggestions. :sm11: :sm11:


These are a life saver for renters. Removes marks and dirt from walls without damaging paint


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are ok on oil based paints but will take off latex unless you're careful- : re magic erasers


The trick is to rub very lightly. If you rub hard, you risk damaging any surface and destroy the sponge real fast. A very light circular motion works best.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone crochet work boot socks? Need an easy peasy pattern as need the thick work socks for wearing safety boots


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Margaret, keeping good thoughts for your mum.
> 
> Happy birthday, Caren!
> 
> ...


I hope that kitty isn't feeling bad and is just having a lazy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


We would be very happy to have you visit as often and for as long as possible. 
UGH! I hope your literal pain in the hinney passes soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a mass of catching up to do, and have not commented because I am standing in for Kate- I've been recording the links etc. Had a very busy day yesterday with the Seniors AGM. Bit of a palaver because the printer did not want to work, Fan came to the rescue! After I had tried to use the Library system, with no success. Forecast is increasing rain, but still mild temperatures.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Caren!


Cheers for Fan! lol
It's been dreary here today, rained on the way to Cheyenne back and while there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreary rainy here for quite a few days in a row. We're picking up our plant order from school fundraiser when we pick up DGS. Hope Ican get into the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheers for Fan! lol
> It's been dreary here today, rained on the way to Cheyenne back and while there.


We do need it, but so many grumble about wet days, LOL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We do need it, but so many grumble about wet days, LOL!


Yes, that would be me. We've had more than we need and I wish I could send it away to where it's needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that would be me. We've had more than we need and I wish I could send it away to where it's needed.


That so often seems to be what happens- but they are good days to stay in and knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo that speaks to me of childhood journeys to Mallaig, and long summer days in the sandhills and rock pools. Rannoch Moor in the sunset, from Virtual Yarns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We do need it, but so many grumble about wet days, LOL!


True. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that speaks to me of childhood journeys to Mallaig, and long summer days in the sandhills and rock pools. Rannoch Moor in the sunset, from Virtual Yarns.


Beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, this looks so much like my area of desert it's amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, this looks so much like my area of desert it's amazing.


 :sm24: It would be on a much smaller scale, wouldn't it? BTW if you look carefully you can see the posts to keep travelers on the road in the winter snows.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That so often seems to be what happens- but they are good days to stay in and knit!


But, I needed to be running around on lots of errands today. Just hate all the sloshing around while loading and unloading groceries, etc.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It would be on a much smaller scale, wouldn't it? BTW if you look carefully you can see the posts to keep travelers on the road in the winter snows.


Great photo, Julie. Reminds me of the area in SD near the Missouri River hills. Glad you shared it. 
Prayers for Darowil's mum who has just undergone the CA screening. Hope for a quick surgery and disease in a very confined and easily removal area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo that speaks to me of childhood journeys to Mallaig, and long summer days in the sandhills and rock pools. Rannoch Moor in the sunset, from Virtual Yarns.


That is a beautiful scene.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??

If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....

...gloria


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finally finished last week! Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope I can catch up before the new week starts on Friday. Congratulations to Sugar Sugar on the arrival of Penelope Jean. Welcome to the new people. Margaret, prayers for your mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny yet cool South East Queensland. Have sorted out data issue, removed 2game apps that were data destructors, so good to go on that front.
> 
> Sister's BIL survived surgery, and latest, is conscious with expected amnesia. His sister is currently in charge of his case and only permitted visitor. Docs do not want anyone else visiting to control what is said re now deceased members of the family. Still no further word on malignancy yet, will update as I get details. Also Sister's FIL is currently still at home on farm with neighbours popping in to care for him and youngest member of family is trying to get compassionate transfer back closer to be on hand and help out with Dad.
> 
> ...


Prayers continue. Glad you got data under control and getting washing machine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, I'm still in El Paso but the weather is nice with a bit of wind. I have my Siamese twin socks done to the second heel so those should be done soon. Then the operation to separate them! Finished the American Girl nightgown and am working on the headband. Then the slippers. I did crochet the neckline and sleeves as my picking up stitches stinks. Need to borrow or buy an 18" doll to try it on.
> 
> ...


Yes, most stuff is junk now????For many times the price

? Siamese twin socks, sounds complicated


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


A new KTP starts each Friday (Sam's time) with some holdover from previous week.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just picked up my new work pants and boots. Now to adjust the legs of the pants so they are not too long and both reflective strips can be seen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


Join in as much as you feel like. 
Sam starts a new tea party each Friday & we just continue chatting away about anything & everything except politics as that may cause a rift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


Yep, that's what we do, just comment on whatever you want to, we try to stay away from politics, pretty much like a tea party in your grandmothers drawing room, or Sam's in this case. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just picked up my new work pants and boots. Now to adjust the legs of the pants so they are not too long and both reflective strips can be seen.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I feel very worked out today, yoga twice in a day is pretty good, it was just Shaina and I this morning so she tried some poses out on my, so we worked very hard, this evening we had one other person, so I got harder modifications. lol My abs are feeling it now. 
I've been working on the Welsh Country Stockings and they are coming along very well, this is a pattern I will use many times to make hiking socks I think. I'll post a pic from my phone of what I've gotten done so far. 
I think I need dinner.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's funny, I can't take anything with Valerian Root, it gives me really strange dreams and other reactions.


Hmmm, I am having some strange dreams, kind of half awake. I think it is the anxiety of dressing changes and stuff though because I don't remember having issues pre-surgery. I'll have to pay attention once this machine is off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have made sure that all my family know my wishes too, and that I'll haunt them forever if they don't follow them.


 :sm24: :sm24: I probably need to get it in writing, as I know they don't totally agree with me!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmm, I am having some strange dreams, kind of half awake. I think it is the anxiety of dressing changes and stuff though because I don't remember having issues pre-surgery. I'll have to pay attention once this machine is off.


It may well be the anxiety for you, I've always had problems with it, I took capsules once several years ago and I ended up with a weird bruise on my foot, it stayed for years and weird dreams, I know it was the valarian, I tried it in sleepytime tea, and that's when I got the weird dreams again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


What a day! Glad the calf seems better, hopefully it will be completely better in the next day or two.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, our isolated desert town use to call them "termination winds". The Navy Base here would hire employees who would come with family and once winds started wife's said "outta here". They are, as you know, hot, dry, very gusty and come with drop in barometric pressure and can play havoc with nerves, mind, diseases like arthritis, fm etc.


Haven't heard that term but sure do understand it. Hot and dusty are enough to drive me inside. I think I ate half the baseball field (red clay) when we went to watch the neighbor play. The other half was in my eyes, along with the sun. I can imagine all that contributes to your flare-ups, even after all these years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I probably need to get it in writing, as I know they don't totally agree with me!!!


I would. lol And remind them that they would not want their wishes ignored.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Melatonin conks me out but gives me horrible dreams.


I was finding that, though it worked, I was needing to up dose so SIL suggested I make a switch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm getting sleepy, so hope that is a good sign. I did a bit of sewing tonight and am thinking on how to finish these knit hats I've got started. Bub has an appointment Thursday at the eye doc (the next injection), so I will need a portable project. Think I will get out some graph paper.


Hope the addition of tea helps you tonight. (I had to take mom for those shots... starting at 6 wks apart but now up to every 4 months. Sure did give me shivers the first few times I watched but they do work and he was really good about numbing medication.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, nice looking socks.

Julie, lovely scenery. I'm kicking myself I didn't take the camera with me yesterday, there are bison about 10 miles from here & they were right by the fence when I went by, both adults & new calves would have made a nice photo to share. Since my phone doesn't have a good camera I need to start carrying my camera more, I always see things when I don't have it along

Jynx, hope you soon get rid of the wound vac & can get better rest


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Sorry for the loss.... Glad things are progressing on the job though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got about 1/3 of the garden in this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon, but the time I got home I was out of ambition & didn't do much tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow we have a pie making bee at the church after lunch, hopefully I can get a little more garden done. I was given the job of phoning for workers & didn't find many willing to come help so I'm afraid the few that show up will be there a long time????


 :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea-leaving it to David!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mixed news about Mum. The most likely form to spread but no signs of spreading in the CT scan. Does mean that will likely need mild radiation after surgery assuming the lymph nodes come back clear. More thought required if lymph nodes involved. Surgery will be in 3 -4 weeks.


Fingers crossed for the nodes to be clear. I assume you will be back from brothers before surgery. Wish it were a little sooner since it is a type that spreads. IMHO, the radiation is easier to tolerate than chemo but it does have it's drawbacks too because of proximity to heart and going every day. Healing vibes speeding her way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> those stoves are something else. my grandma roberts had one but i never saw it in use - they had a kerosene stove on the spring porch (back porch - was actually a room)
> that they used in the summer and that was when we were there that i remember. good to see you again kimmyz - what do you have on the needles right now? --- sam


Kerosene.... did it make things smell? My grandparents had the back porch room and the big front porch was a sleeping porch. I always chose to sleep there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if that will ever become a public memorial. --- sam


 :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not something I have considered yet, but do have funeral insurance. We, as a family, were talking about this one day. DSF had decided he wanted cremation but then hadn't decided what he wanted done with the ashes. :sm02: After I told him that I would take his ashes up to the lookout above an army barracks he served at and throw them down on said barracks, he decided he wanted them buried under a tree at a veterans retreat, a much better decision. Really, none of us want to keep ashes in our homes.


My mother is the biggest Cubs baseball fan on earth and has asked my DH to make sure her ashes get scattered in left field. My dad just wants to be with mom.... So, if I can get them from my brother, I am proposing a trip to the ball park for all us kids vs a somber service. We may have to smuggle them in in our purses but I will make it happen. My SIL took by FIL and BIL's ashes to Ireland and scattered a few at all the stops they made. I think DH would like that was well> If so, I hope DH is still flying because I won't be able to do it otherwise. Mine, just get them scattered the same day.... No boxes for me!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


 :sm06: 
Holy Cow!!!!! I hope that it's just an error and it's easily fixed, goodness, that would certainly get the blood moving.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye Jo, thermostats and/or heating coils on electric dryers can be replaced fairly easily and not terribly expensiveively if the machine is working satisfactorily otherwise.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Heather and Cathy, I think they are same as your Sponges, just easier and cheaper for me to buy on Amazon. I think it works out to less than $.90 a sponge.


DH brought one home last week. I wondered about it since he is not known for his cleaning skills. Turns out the were handing out samples!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My mother is the biggest Cubs baseball fan on earth and has asked my DH to make sure her ashes get scattered in left field. My dad just wants to be with mom.... So, if I can get them from my brother, I am proposing a trip to the ball park for all us kids vs a somber service. We may have to smuggle them in in our purses but I will make it happen. My SIL took by FIL and BIL's ashes to Ireland and scattered a few at all the stops they made. I think DH would like that was well> If so, I hope DH is still flying because I won't be able to do it otherwise. Mine, just get them scattered the same day.... No boxes for me!!!


We knitted little bags when our knitting friend passed and the family put a tablespoon or so of ashes in plastic baggies and then into the knitted bags and passed to her friends to spread wherever they wanted and then the family took the rest to spread at Ft. Laramie and I can't remember the other place.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Margaret, keeping good thoughts for your mum.
> 
> Happy birthday, Caren!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are lucky to have won 2 years in a row, and your GD's are even luckier.


 :sm17: :sm17: Next yr. is my last chance, as she will be in college after that....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye Jo, thermostats and/or heating coils on electric dryers can be replaced fairly easily and not terribly expensiveively if the machine is working satisfactorily otherwise.
> 
> Ohio Joy


True, but where I have them I really need stacking because there isn't enough room for them side by side they are so squeezed in that I can't get them out to clean any lint from behind. But I may call the local repair person and see what it would cost and if he can do it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


OUCH! Hate that sciatic pain. Don't worry about commenting.... There are plenty of us Chatty Cathy's on here. Just know you are always welcome and chime in anytime.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly & in small towns where there aren't too many people to start with & most of those are getting very old many of the organizations are dying out. The organization that caters to weddings in our small town is having trouble getting new members & Im sure the average age is well over 80, only about 6 members under 70???? I've told them I will help out if they are stuck but don't want to join as they have a wedding every Saturday all summer & im not committing to that, which is probably why they have no younger members. When the older generation started this most women didn't work away from home so it was their social life, now like me, most women work & just don't want to commit to the organization


Every Saturday is a big commitment for anyone, working or not.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are ok on oil based paints but will take off latex unless you're careful- : re magic erasers


Great! All but the bathrooms have latex in this house... Never mind, plenty of dirt of the counters, windows and floors...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, I'm glad the job training is going well, it will be great for you to get a better job & be more financially stable. Having your own washer will save you some $$ in the laundromat too.
> Condolences to your family on the loss of BIL
> 
> Margaret, I hope your mom's cancer hasn't spread, I'm glad it sounds positive,
> ...


Fresh peas.... How delicious. DD was eating all the peas out of her dad's pasta Sunday, as they are her very favorite.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Waxed living room floor already. Will do kitchen after book club.


My floors are wood laminate, dark, shiny. Someone told me to add wax to the Bona when I clean them to stop streaking. I am thinking of just waxing. What do you use? 
(Of course, I'll have to FIND the floors first.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, I'm still in El Paso but the weather is nice with a bit of wind. I have my Siamese twin socks done to the second heel so those should be done soon. Then the operation to separate them! Finished the American Girl nightgown and am working on the headband. Then the slippers. I did crochet the neckline and sleeves as my picking up stitches stinks. Need to borrow or buy an 18" doll to try it on.
> 
> ...


The girls had AG dolls and I found suitcases at Hobby Lobby and sewed clothes to fill them up one Christmas. Gerry built furniture for them. I think I have a tam and an almost done skirt hiding in the knitting basket. Need to get those out before every child I know is too old for them. Are they for your grand?

Hope you get a load out of EP soon. You are a long way from home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm not sure whether I will make it back here before Sunday, as I am a bit bogged down with organising an area meeting for a group of which I am a member, the NWR, or National Women's Register. We are a very small group, so a fair amount of work falls on each of us, but we have prepared well and done all the preparation, so I am sure it will all work. For now, I am really looking forward to Saturday evening, when with luck, we can all breath a sigh of relief!


We'll miss you but Saturday is soon enough. Good Luck.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Impatient knitter, glad to have your name, Gloria! Join in when you want we welcome you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


Drop in whenever. This thread will split if we get too chatty and it gets too long. Otherwise, a new thread starts every Friday about 5 o'clock. Sam will give a link to the new one or you can look for Tea Party Friday 5 May 2017 this week and just change the date each week in that format. Next week, starting late Friday will be Tea Party 12 May 2017.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, no wonder you are exhausted. Hope the calf makes it.
Julie, did look closer and saw the poles.
Kaye, I love the sock, not just cause I'm Welsh, but it's beautiful and practical. Just may have to buy that book. They would be great for hiking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I feel very worked out today, yoga twice in a day is pretty good, it was just Shaina and I this morning so she tried some poses out on my, so we worked very hard, this evening we had one other person, so I got harder modifications. lol My abs are feeling it now.
> I've been working on the Welsh Country Stockings and they are coming along very well, this is a pattern I will use many times to make hiking socks I think. I'll post a pic from my phone of what I've gotten done so far.
> I think I need dinner.


Wish my abs hurt because I was doing something good for them! Love those sox and know I would knit a slew of that pattern too. Great for someone who runs around the house in sox....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


What a day..... Love nasturtiums and always planted them up north. I have three little matching vases, one is a shallow ring, that were always full of them around the house. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY early. Don't forget to look surprised. (I would look mortified because my place would not be fit for company.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, I needed to be running around on lots of errands today. Just hate all the sloshing around while loading and unloading groceries, etc.


Oh I fully agree on that one! hard to cope with two sticks and an umbrella in my case!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, ROFLMAO over you wanting to wax floor, but having to find it first! Fun. Cool that Gerry brought you home a sponge.
Had to slow down car on way to book club, a roadrunner was zooming across 4 lane road! Course I beep-beeped at him. We saw film on the Mona Lisa being stollen. Enjoyed, I remember being surprised at how small the painting was in the Louvre. I thought it would be much larger.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It may well be the anxiety for you, I've always had problems with it, I took capsules once several years ago and I ended up with a weird bruise on my foot, it stayed for years and weird dreams, I know it was the valarian, I tried it in sleepytime tea, and that's when I got the weird dreams again.


DD loves all those teas from World Market but never realized that valerian was in the sleepy time. My favorite tea has no tea in it at all and is Licorice. So hard to find, but so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great photo, Julie. Reminds me of the area in SD near the Missouri River hills. Glad you shared it.
> Prayers for Darowil's mum who has just undergone the CA screening. Hope for a quick surgery and disease in a very confined and easily removal area.


Thank you Joyce! Similar hopes for Margaret's Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is a beautiful scene.


It is a very important part of Scottish history too- part of the Road to the Isles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


You are right- and you are welcome to contribute as you choose.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope the addition of tea helps you tonight. (I had to take mom for those shots... starting at 6 wks apart but now up to every 4 months. Sure did give me shivers the first few times I watched but they do work and he was really good about numbing medication.)


I don't watch. And he just has two more--then he'll see the cataract doc for evaluation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


That is some bill!!!!! Hope you get it straight tomorrow. (Unfortunately, the hospital bill I was SURE was a mistake, is not. The house appraisal went up 70K. We are taking lots of pictures and protesting.)

Hope the calf and mama are doing OK tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I feel very worked out today, yoga twice in a day is pretty good, it was just Shaina and I this morning so she tried some poses out on my, so we worked very hard, this evening we had one other person, so I got harder modifications. lol My abs are feeling it now.
> I've been working on the Welsh Country Stockings and they are coming along very well, this is a pattern I will use many times to make hiking socks I think. I'll post a pic from my phone of what I've gotten done so far.
> I think I need dinner.


It looks good! Hope you recover quickly from the yoga!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We knitted little bags when our knitting friend passed and the family put a tablespoon or so of ashes in plastic baggies and then into the knitted bags and passed to her friends to spread wherever they wanted and then the family took the rest to spread at Ft. Laramie and I can't remember the other place.


That was a nice way to let all her friends share a moment in memory of her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, no wonder you are exhausted. Hope the calf makes it.
> Julie, did look closer and saw the poles.
> Kaye, I love the sock, not just cause I'm Welsh, but it's beautiful and practical. Just may have to buy that book. They would be great for hiking.


It's a great pattern, I love the whole book, I think its going to get a lot of use. I'll bring it to KAP for anyone that wants to look at it there. 
I thought hiking socks when I first saw them on Ravelry, great minds and all. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, nice looking socks.
> 
> Julie, lovely scenery. I'm kicking myself I didn't take the camera with me yesterday, there are bison about 10 miles from here & they were right by the fence when I went by, both adults & new calves would have made a nice photo to share. Since my phone doesn't have a good camera I need to start carrying my camera more, I always see things when I don't have it along
> 
> Jynx, hope you soon get rid of the wound vac & can get better rest


 :sm24: 
The Bison would be interesting to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish my abs hurt because I was doing something good for them! Love those sox and know I would knit a slew of that pattern too. Great for someone who runs around the house in sox....


They would be great for that, there are a couple others that would be great for house socks too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm tired just reading your day, Bonnie. 

Lovely photos.

I think I've sorted a pattern for the hat. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


All the best with getting that straightened out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD loves all those teas from World Market but never realized that valerian was in the sleepy time. My favorite tea has no tea in it at all and is Licorice. So hard to find, but so good.


It's a Celestial Seasonings tea, extra strength sleepytime with valerian root, the others don't have it so I can take them. 
Marla loves licorice, my mom loved licorice, my son loves licorice, I can't stand it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is some bill!!!!! Hope you get it straight tomorrow. (Unfortunately, the hospital bill I was SURE was a mistake, is not. The house appraisal went up 70K. We are taking lots of pictures and protesting.)
> 
> Hope the calf and mama are doing OK tonight.


 :sm06: I hope that you are able to appeal it and win the appeal, that is a huge jump.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good! Hope you recover quickly from the yoga!


I have, can feel my abs and muscles but in a good way. 
Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, ROFLMAO over you wanting to wax floor, but having to find it first! Fun. Cool that Gerry brought you home a sponge.
> Had to slow down car on way to book club, a roadrunner was zooming across 4 lane road! Course I beep-beeped at him. We saw film on the Mona Lisa being stollen. Enjoyed, I remember being surprised at how small the painting was in the Louvre. I thought it would be much larger.


Aw.... Gerry is jealous of all your roadrunners.....

I saw that film and also was very surprised at the size when we were at the Louvre this past Fall. You have to stand fairly far from it as well.

So.... when I find the floor..... what wax do you use or are they tile floors? I have those too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


You'll find that we all jump in from time to time and make comments about our crafts, family, friends, travel...whatever happens to occur in our lives. You're more than welcome to comment any time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, no wonder you are exhausted. Hope the calf makes it.
> Julie, did look closer and saw the poles.
> Kaye, I love the sock, not just cause I'm Welsh, but it's beautiful and practical. Just may have to buy that book. They would be great for hiking.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was a nice way to let all her friends share a moment in memory of her.


It really was, Sandy was a wonderful person, a character for sure, we still laugh at her antics, if you said something stupid, shed give you the Sandy look and that look said it all. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have, can feel my abs and muscles but in a good way.
> Thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


You've had quite a day. No wonder you're pooped.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't watch. And he just has two more--then he'll see the cataract doc for evaluation.


I had to be with mom the whole way or she would refuse..... Hers are for macular degeneration. (I need to call my eye guy to have cataracts evaluated again. I'll do it tomorrow. They don't really bother me at all except for white print on TV and bright lights... They are stalled and I am wanting to get on with getting them removed so I can ditch the glasses.) Hope Bub cab have them done, as everyone I know who has done it say it makes such a huge difference immediately.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


What a shock that is! Sure hope for your sake that it's a mistake.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They would be great for that, there are a couple others that would be great for house socks too.


and or dusting the baseboards..... I have some slippers that are dust mop bottoms, but I forget to wear them...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a Celestial Seasonings tea, extra strength sleepytime with valerian root, the others don't have it so I can take them.
> Marla loves licorice, my mom loved licorice, my son loves licorice, I can't stand it. lol


Love Good and Plenty's.... and black jelly beans.... My Easter basket goes to the dark side! I always buy 4-5 bags of them, since they are hard to find anytime. Didn't get to do it this year.... and no one brought them to the hospital.... Sad day... (Dad loved them too and had to have an even number in each side of his mouth.... Obsessive Compulsive?)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really was, Sandy was a wonderful person, a character for sure, we still laugh at her antics, if you said something stupid, shed give you the Sandy look and that look said it all. lolol


 :sm01: :sm01: Nice to have good memories of her... That is like my niece and also Jess's roommate.... Young, vibrant, intelligent and funny women... gone too soon but with such grace and style. One had the thing that holds the casket at the cemetery painted purple, had all the pall bearers wear some as well and had the church serve all her favorite "junk" foods after the service. My niece is the one who did all the tapes for her young daughter and so many other wonderful, thoughtful things for those she was leaving behind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> and or dusting the baseboards..... I have some slippers that are dust mop bottoms, but I forget to wear them...


LOL, handy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up so off to do something. We are in for a cold front and storms tomorrow so I can don my warm jammies. I actually paid bills today and made some aggravating phone calls. AND HAD A REAL SHOWER!!!! More phone calls tomorrow and may attempt to do some dusting and more laundry. 

DH met with Dr. and has scheduled his MOHS surgery for the skin cancer on his head for next Wed. at the crack of dawn (9 AM) I'll need to reschedule my nurse for dressing change because I will go with to drive him home. Hoe the guy gets it all this time. I don't think he took a bog enough margin last time. 

Talked to brother today. First time since Christmas. I had just sent some mail that came for mom today and then found more and needed to see if he needed it or not. Mom is doing OK and I asked again that he please call from her place so I can talk to her. (She can't talk but she can listen and we all know I can talk!) Found out my brother from here is driving up tomorrow to see her. Not that I could have gone but sure would have liked to know. I could have sent gifts with him. Oh well..... 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love Good and Plenty's.... and black jelly beans.... My Easter basket goes to the dark side! I always buy 4-5 bags of them, since they are hard to find anytime. Didn't get to do it this year.... and no one brought them to the hospital.... Sad day... (Dad loved them too and had to have an even number in each side of his mouth.... Obsessive Compulsive?)


Marla loves her Good and Plenty's and Australian licorice, I'm sure she's missing them while on the 90 day thing we are on. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm01: :sm01: Nice to have good memories of her... That is like my niece and also Jess's roommate.... Young, vibrant, intelligent and funny women... gone too soon but with such grace and style. One had the thing that holds the casket at the cemetery painted purple, had all the pall bearers wear some as well and had the church serve all her favorite "junk" foods after the service. My niece is the one who did all the tapes for her young daughter and so many other wonderful, thoughtful things for those she was leaving behind.


That's so fun, sounds like more of a joyous occasion celebrating her life. We knit all the little bags in purple yarn, it was her favorite color too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up so off to do something. We are in for a cold front and storms tomorrow so I can don my warm jammies. I actually paid bills today and made some aggravating phone calls. AND HAD A REAL SHOWER!!!! More phone calls tomorrow and may attempt to do some dusting and more laundry.
> 
> DH met with Dr. and has scheduled his MOHS surgery for the skin cancer on his head for next Wed. at the crack of dawn (9 AM) I'll need to reschedule my nurse for dressing change because I will go with to drive him home. Hoe the guy gets it all this time. I don't think he took a bog enough margin last time.
> 
> ...


Good that your DH has his surgery scheduled, the sooner the better, and I agree, I hope that they get it all no reoccurances. 
It sure would have been nice if they'd let you know whats going on occasionally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, Thank you for another giggle, as I am NOT Susie Homemaker! I just used liquid floor wax on wood tile floor. It really needs professional to come in an buff on real wax, but not high on the list. Hope your cataracts have bloomed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a day! Glad the calf seems better, hopefully it will be completely better in the next day or two.


We are just in from giving it another dose of electrolytes, I can't believe how much better it is than this morning. I was sure we were going to lose him but he looks almost normal tonight????????the cow was so miserable tonight we had to put her in another pen until we were done


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are just in from giving it another dose of electrolytes, I can't believe how much better it is than this morning. I was sure we were going to lose him but he looks almost normal tonight????????the cow was so miserable tonight we had to put her in another pen until we were done


Wonderful that the baby is doing so much better, its poor momma has to be beside herself while you are messing with her baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh peas.... How delicious. DD was eating all the peas out of her dad's pasta Sunday, as they are her very favorite.


I mostly grow snap peas as DH doesn't really like regular peas, I eat pails of them raw

I found enough asparagus for supper when I was in the garden this morning????The first feed of spring sure tastes good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a day..... Love nasturtiums and always planted them up north. I have three little matching vases, one is a shallow ring, that were always full of them around the house.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY early. Don't forget to look surprised. (I would look mortified because my place would not be fit for company.)


DH knows I wouldn't be happy to have a "surprise " this time of year as I spend so much time outside that the house wouldn't be ready for company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't watch. And he just has two more--then he'll see the cataract doc for evaluation.


I think it would give me the heeby jeebies to see a needle going into the eye????Ewww, I guess as long as it works that's the main thing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I mostly grow snap peas as DH doesn't really like regular peas, I eat pails of them raw
> 
> I found enough asparagus for supper when I was in the garden this morning????The first feed of spring sure tastes good


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up so off to do something. We are in for a cold front and storms tomorrow so I can don my warm jammies. I actually paid bills today and made some aggravating phone calls. AND HAD A REAL SHOWER!!!! More phone calls tomorrow and may attempt to do some dusting and more laundry.
> 
> DH met with Dr. and has scheduled his MOHS surgery for the skin cancer on his head for next Wed. at the crack of dawn (9 AM) I'll need to reschedule my nurse for dressing change because I will go with to drive him home. Hoe the guy gets it all this time. I don't think he took a bog enough margin last time.
> 
> ...


I hope your DHs surgery goes well & heals quickly.

Too bad your brother hadn't let you know about his travel plans


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, I now have floors that don't require wax but before I used Quick Shine, they advertise it as a new floor in a bottle & it really is, I put it on my old Lino about 2-3 times a year & it looked like new, made my flooring last an extra 5 years at least. They make products for Lino & hardwood. I think they sell in Walmart in the USbut not here

https://www.hollowayhouse.net/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was looking at Pinterest tonight, found this cute hat.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We do need it, but so many grumble about wet days, LOL!


We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


Wow what a day you had . Glad to hear that the calf is doing better . I expect you won't want to look at another pie for a while now ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


I sure hope your bill is a mistake Bonnie 
I ve just had a shock from my power supply too I pay monthly and they sent a letter a few weeks ago saying the cost for electricity and gas was going up . Well they were not joking yesterday i got another letter from them to say that my monthly bill from now on will be almost double what I was already paying . No way am I paying so it will be a round of phone calls and computer time to try and sort it out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! With my David, that would mean I was coming home in 3 weeks to take care of it myself. lolol He doesn't handle things like that well.


He thinks He should be able to do on the weekend.
Had knitting this morning in a library so have stayed here and using theirs as after a while of hot-spotting my lap top throws a hissy fit and won't connect up for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So true. DH and his twin go along with most people who think they are the other until it gets into the personal. DH's twin has shown up at DH's work and vice versa and that's always a hoot.


I know identical twins who worked with a mission organisation who both lived in a 'stan country though different ones. Once they were visiting and the visiting one went out with his wife one day. The neighbour said to his wife 'He's gone native. He has two wives now' Very hard to convince him that no it was my brother you saw not me. Not an idea they wanted the locals to get about them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caren.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


Hopefully an extra 0 added by accident.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, ROFLMAO over you wanting to wax floor, but having to find it first! Fun. Cool that Gerry brought you home a sponge.
> Had to slow down car on way to book club, a roadrunner was zooming across 4 lane road! Course I beep-beeped at him. We saw film on the Mona Lisa being stollen. Enjoyed, I remember being surprised at how small the painting was in the Louvre. I thought it would be much larger.


I found it rather a let down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are just in from giving it another dose of electrolytes, I can't believe how much better it is than this morning. I was sure we were going to lose him but he looks almost normal tonight????????the cow was so miserable tonight we had to put her in another pen until we were done


Sounding hopeful for the calf. They do keep playing up for you and DH don't they? Did DS have problems when he was there or are they keeping it all for you?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that would be me. We've had more than we need and I wish I could send it away to where it's needed.


Over here please!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know identical twins who worked with a mission organisation who both lived in a 'stan country though different ones. Once they were visiting and the visiting one went out with his wife one day. The neighbour said to his wife 'He's gone native. He has two wives now' Very hard to convince him that no it was my brother you saw not me. Not an idea they wanted the locals to get about them.


We've been mean enough to show up to events at same time as twin and DSIL and then walk in with the "wrong" twin. It fooled some family members.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Over here please!!


Gladly send to you snd Swedenme.

Cloudy here for next few days but no rain in the forecast so may get into the garden. I've been doing a lot of running around finding right size garbage bins to fit in the island drawer, curtains for living and dining room (will need to shorten dining room ines when I do) plus trying to find some wall art and mirror.

Tonight is haircut time for DH and DGS. I'll have them here for dinner before the ice cream social at DGS's school. Need to come up with gluten free-dairy free menu. I made pepper steak over spiraled zuchinni for last night.

Bonnie & Jynx & SwedenMe: hope you get your bills lowered.

KayeJo: The yoga and diet seem to be agreeing with you. Hope abs are better today.

Have to go. I'll pop in later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Caren. Hope all your red tape is getting sorted and you're back this side of the pond now or soon.


And Happy Birthday Caren from me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


Welcome and feel free to pop in anytime. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, that's what we do, just comment on whatever you want to, we try to stay away from politics, pretty much like a tea party in your grandmothers drawing room, or Sam's in this case. lol


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


Oh boy, what a day you had. Oh wow, its your 60th coming up. And a party too. :sm24: Gosh what a shame that non many turned up to help with the pies, wow 86. Great achievement ladies. I hope the calf will be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


That is good the Council manage the water well, sorry you are so dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sure hope your bill is a mistake Bonnie
> I ve just had a shock from my power supply too I pay monthly and they sent a letter a few weeks ago saying the cost for electricity and gas was going up . Well they were not joking yesterday i got another letter from them to say that my monthly bill from now on will be almost double what I was already paying . No way am I paying so it will be a round of phone calls and computer time to try and sort it out


Goodness me, hope you can get it sorted in your favour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a Celestial Seasonings tea, extra strength sleepytime with valerian root, the others don't have it so I can take them.
> Marla loves licorice, my mom loved licorice, my son loves licorice, I can't stand it. lol


Me either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves her Good and Plenty's and Australian licorice, I'm sure she's missing them while on the 90 day thing we are on. lol


Australian licorice? The things I learn on here LOL. I didnt know we were famous for licorice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are just in from giving it another dose of electrolytes, I can't believe how much better it is than this morning. I was sure we were going to lose him but he looks almost normal tonight????????the cow was so miserable tonight we had to put her in another pen until we were done


Good news! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


Hard to imagine England being dry. I thought it always rained there. LOL. Usually soooo green.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I feel very worked out today, yoga twice in a day is pretty good, it was just Shaina and I this morning so she tried some poses out on my, so we worked very hard, this evening we had one other person, so I got harder modifications. lol My abs are feeling it now.
> I've been working on the Welsh Country Stockings and they are coming along very well, this is a pattern I will use many times to make hiking socks I think. I'll post a pic from my phone of what I've gotten done so far.
> I think I need dinner.


What lovely socks !!! I have only hand-dyed sock yarns, so *it* can make the "design" for me. But I do like the way yours is coming out. Perhaps I'll have to add some solid colors to my stash !! <groan> just what I need -- more yarn !!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My Bahai friend Nadya just posted this on facebook- worth taking on board!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up so off to do something. We are in for a cold front and storms tomorrow so I can don my warm jammies. I actually paid bills today and made some aggravating phone calls. AND HAD A REAL SHOWER!!!! More phone calls tomorrow and may attempt to do some dusting and more laundry.
> 
> DH met with Dr. and has scheduled his MOHS surgery for the skin cancer on his head for next Wed. at the crack of dawn (9 AM) I'll need to reschedule my nurse for dressing change because I will go with to drive him home. Hoe the guy gets it all this time. I don't think he took a bog enough margin last time.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for Gerry's op today. Maybe when your brother is at your mom's today, he will call from there and you can talk to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are just in from giving it another dose of electrolytes, I can't believe how much better it is than this morning. I was sure we were going to lose him but he looks almost normal tonight????????the cow was so miserable tonight we had to put her in another pen until we were done


Good that the calf is doing better. Mom should be feeling better too when she sees the little one improving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Bahai friend Nadya just posted this on facebook- worth taking on board!


Love it, great advice there. :sm24:

How are you Julie? I spent a few hours today with DD and girls. Serena is being much better at sharing her mum now. And Penelope is being a model baby so far. :sm11: Off to bed soon for me again. I am hoping to get to dancing tomorrow morning then Oscar to groomers at 1pm then off to see the little family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


And here, everyone is getting drenched....lots of flooding everywhere. Too bad we can't send some over there (I mean the rain, not the floods).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love it, great advice there. :sm24:
> 
> How are you Julie? I spent a few hours today with DD and girls. Serena is being much better at sharing her mum now. And Penelope is being a model baby so far. :sm11: Off to bed soon for me again. I am hoping to get to dancing tomorrow morning then Oscar to groomers at 1pm then off to see the little family.


Had I mentioned that my case for the hip had been archived? Too early yet to have heard anything more.
We have an intense ex-Tropical Cyclone coming in with rain and high winds. 
I am so glad Serena is settling down to the new state of things! 
Great that you may be able to fit in some dancing.
I am sure Oscar will be a lot trimmer afterwards- Ringo turns 6 on the 25th!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had I mentioned that my case for the hip had been archived? Too early yet to have heard anything more.
> We have an intense ex-Tropical Cyclone coming in with rain and high winds.
> I am so glad Serena is settling down to the new state of things!
> Great that you may be able to fit in some dancing.
> I am sure Oscar will be a lot trimmer afterwards- Ringo turns 6 on the 25th!


Gosh, you don't need another Cyclone after having just gotten over the last one. Hope it misses you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had I mentioned that my case for the hip had been archived? Too early yet to have heard anything more.
> We have an intense ex-Tropical Cyclone coming in with rain and high winds.
> I am so glad Serena is settling down to the new state of things!
> Great that you may be able to fit in some dancing.
> I am sure Oscar will be a lot trimmer afterwards- Ringo turns 6 on the 25th!


Yes you did mention that, I hope you hear something to confirm you are back on a list soon.
Also hope your weather doesnt get too drastic.
Gosh the years fly by dont they, Oscar is 4 now. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gosh, you don't need another Cyclone after having just gotten over the last one. Hope it misses you.


It may be the pattern forming with Climate Change- it is very late in the year for these Cyclones- they seem to be getting more and more intense- this one was a Category 5 at one point.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodnight everyone. Keep smiling. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes you did mention that, I hope you hear something to confirm you are back on a list soon.
> Also hope your weather doesnt get too drastic.
> Gosh the years fly by dont they, Oscar is 4 now. :sm24:


Ringo is very definitely a mature fellow these days! He is asleep in my bedroom, likes his creature comforts!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me, hope you can get it sorted in your favour.


If I don't think I will be going on a diet even if I don't want too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hard to imagine England being dry. I thought it always rained there. LOL. Usually soooo green.


Can't remember the last time we had a really wet rainy day , had the odd sprinkle and that one quick heavy shower that caused the flooding nearby . but otherwise nothing . Beautiful sunshine here again today I'm sat in the garden looking at the grass that is starting to dry out apparently we might get some rain this weekend but they have said that a few times now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo you are going to be so fit and trim with all the yoga. You go girl! Love the way the socks are looking.


Poledra65 said:


> Well I feel very worked out today, yoga twice in a day is pretty good, it was just Shaina and I this morning so she tried some poses out on my, so we worked very hard, this evening we had one other person, so I got harder modifications. lol My abs are feeling it now.
> I've been working on the Welsh Country Stockings and they are coming along very well, this is a pattern I will use many times to make hiking socks I think. I'll post a pic from my phone of what I've gotten done so far.
> I think I need dinner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sure did have a full day Bonnie. Sure hope the calf makes a good recovery quickly. That sure was a lot of pies made and I know they really appreciated your youthfulness and contribution of help. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my day sure didn't go as planned???? I did get a little more garden planted butt couldn't get the tiller started so still need to plant the sweet peas & nasturtiums I have soaking. I decided I would tidy up the basement as I've been told theses a "surprise " 60th birthday party for me Saturday night. Well before I could get at DH came to get me to help get a sick calf in a pen & tube feed it electrolytes then had to go get vet supplies in Turtleford-27 miles away. By the time I got home I was a little late getting to the church for the pie making bee. Only 9 people showed up & 2 of those in their 90's????So it was a real marathon, we did 86 apple pies but it was 6pm when I got home, I rolled pastry for 4.5 hrs & then helped with cleanup. I'm pooped. Still have to go out & hell DH tube feed the calf again but at least he seems a little better, poor thing. The cow was getting a little crusty with us by the time we were done, I was getting concerned as she was pawing the ground, I've known some who've been badly hurt when they get mean


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is quite an error!!! Sure hope you don't have too much trouble getting it sorted out. I would have probably totally freaked out if I'd gotten such a bill.



Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I now have floors that don't require wax but before I used Quick Shine, they advertise it as a new floor in a bottle & it really is, I put it on my old Lino about 2-3 times a year & it looked like new, made my flooring last an extra 5 years at least. They make products for Lino & hardwood. I think they sell in Walmart in the USbut not here
> 
> https://www.hollowayhouse.net/


I wonder if it would do anything for this kitchen floor...might be worth trying.

Glad the calf is improving.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sure hope your bill is a mistake Bonnie
> I ve just had a shock from my power supply too I pay monthly and they sent a letter a few weeks ago saying the cost for electricity and gas was going up . Well they were not joking yesterday i got another letter from them to say that my monthly bill from now on will be almost double what I was already paying . No way am I paying so it will be a round of phone calls and computer time to try and sort it out


Ours is going up, too, but people's pay doesn't increase equally (water bill is three times what it was when we moved in here). I wonder what these utility companies will do when people just can't pay anymore?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good rules to live by for sure Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> My Bahai friend Nadya just posted this on facebook- worth taking on board!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just popping in quickly to say hi. Now sitting in the lobby of the hotel in NY waiting for the taxi to take us to the ship which sails at 4pm today for Bermuda. Yesterday we went up the Empire State Building then went on the tour bus, ending up in Central Park - this is some place! I'll post photos when I get back, now to try to catch up! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are going to be tired with no sleep. Hope you can nap on the plane. Have a great trip


I felt awful on the plane to London as I was afraid to nap as it's only an hour's journey, but I suddenly got my second wind when we got to London and felt fine from then on. Managed to nap for an hour or so on the plane to NY and after we'd been out for our meal at night we were in bed by 8pm and I slept until 7 the next morning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


It seems Everywhere is either feast or famine these days, I hope you get a good rain son


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a wonderful getaway... other than the lack of rooms when you were tired! Loo k forward to seeing your pictures. YOu'll have to show me how to get pictures from phone to computer. I haven't a clue!!!!


I e-mail them to myself from the phone to iPad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sure hope your bill is a mistake Bonnie
> I ve just had a shock from my power supply too I pay monthly and they sent a letter a few weeks ago saying the cost for electricity and gas was going up . Well they were not joking yesterday i got another letter from them to say that my monthly bill from now on will be almost double what I was already paying . No way am I paying so it will be a round of phone calls and computer time to try and sort it out


Good luck, hope they've made an error. DH was just on the phone but so far got no where, we are to take a look at the meter & take a photo to send them, hope someone couldn't read otherwise something's going on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know identical twins who worked with a mission organisation who both lived in a 'stan country though different ones. Once they were visiting and the visiting one went out with his wife one day. The neighbour said to his wife 'He's gone native. He has two wives now' Very hard to convince him that no it was my brother you saw not me. Not an idea they wanted the locals to get about them.


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully an extra 0 added by accident.


No not that, says he used 21000kw in 3 months????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounding hopeful for the calf. They do keep playing up for you and DH don't they? Did DS have problems when he was there or are they keeping it all for you?


All was well the 2.5 weeks DS was home????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Australian licorice? The things I learn on here LOL. I didnt know we were famous for licorice.


Yes, very different from what is made here. My DH really loves the black stuff, yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Bahai friend Nadya just posted this on facebook- worth taking on board!


????????good advise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good that the calf is doing better. Mom should be feeling better too when she sees the little one improving.


Mom was mad we were touching her baby, no matter that had we not he would be dead by now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had I mentioned that my case for the hip had been archived? Too early yet to have heard anything more.
> We have an intense ex-Tropical Cyclone coming in with rain and high winds.
> I am so glad Serena is settling down to the new state of things!
> Great that you may be able to fit in some dancing.
> I am sure Oscar will be a lot trimmer afterwards- Ringo turns 6 on the 25th!


Hope you don't get any flooding from the storm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You sure did have a full day Bonnie. Sure hope the calf makes a good recovery quickly. That sure was a lot of pies made and I know they really appreciated your youthfulness and contribution of help.


????????????my youthfulness?????Isn't that scary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder if it would do anything for this kitchen floor...might be worth trying.
> 
> Glad the calf is improving.


I was amazed how much better it made my old floor


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ours is going up, too, but people's pay doesn't increase equally (water bill is three times what it was when we moved in here). I wonder what these utility companies will do when people just can't pay anymore?


Here our power, telephone & energy is all provincially owned so rates haven't gone crazy but our stupid government just pushed through a bill to sell off 49% of the companies????So I'm sure our rates will go up then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I felt awful on the plane to London as I was afraid to nap as it's only an hour's journey, but I suddenly got my second wind when we got to London and felt fine from then on. Managed to nap for an hour or so on the plane to NY and after we'd been out for our meal at night we were in bed by 8pm and I slept until 7 the next morning!


Sounds like by losing sleep early you managed to get your "clock" adjusted quickly. Hope you have a great time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking at Pinterest tonight, found this cute hat.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandamonium-2


That is cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sure hope your bill is a mistake Bonnie
> I ve just had a shock from my power supply too I pay monthly and they sent a letter a few weeks ago saying the cost for electricity and gas was going up . Well they were not joking yesterday i got another letter from them to say that my monthly bill from now on will be almost double what I was already paying . No way am I paying so it will be a round of phone calls and computer time to try and sort it out


 Oh dear, I certainly hope you get your power bill can be lowered by a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He thinks He should be able to do on the weekend.
> Had knitting this morning in a library so have stayed here and using theirs as after a while of hot-spotting my lap top throws a hissy fit and won't connect up for a while.


That would be great. 
It's good that you are able to enjoy the library wifi for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know identical twins who worked with a mission organisation who both lived in a 'stan country though different ones. Once they were visiting and the visiting one went out with his wife one day. The neighbour said to his wife 'He's gone native. He has two wives now' Very hard to convince him that no it was my brother you saw not me. Not an idea they wanted the locals to get about them.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Australian licorice? The things I learn on here LOL. I didnt know we were famous for licorice.


I don't know really how Australian it is but this is the brand she prefers. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What lovely socks !!! I have only hand-dyed sock yarns, so *it* can make the "design" for me. But I do like the way yours is coming out. Perhaps I'll have to add some solid colors to my stash !! <groan> just what I need -- more yarn !!!!


Thank you, lol, I didn't have any solds that would work either, most of mine are stranded or self stripping or totally wrong colors, but I have the fortunate ability to run down the highway to Brown Sheep and buy 2nds at a great price, the wool for the sock was $5.13. lol Can't ever have enough yarn. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love it, great advice there. :sm24:
> 
> How are you Julie? I spent a few hours today with DD and girls. Serena is being much better at sharing her mum now. And Penelope is being a model baby so far. :sm11: Off to bed soon for me again. I am hoping to get to dancing tomorrow morning then Oscar to groomers at 1pm then off to see the little family.


Great that Serena is better about sharing, and lovely that Penelope is doing so well. Have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo you are going to be so fit and trim with all the yoga. You go girl! Love the way the socks are looking.


I sure hope so. lolol
Thank you, they are coming along, 4 more inches and I can start the heel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I felt awful on the plane to London as I was afraid to nap as it's only an hour's journey, but I suddenly got my second wind when we got to London and felt fine from then on. Managed to nap for an hour or so on the plane to NY and after we'd been out for our meal at night we were in bed by 8pm and I slept until 7 the next morning!


Great that you got your second wind, I bet you all slept great. 
Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No not that, says he used 21000kw in 3 months????????


 :sm06: I hope it was supposed to be 2100 instead, or less even, goodness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
See you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marla, Happy Birthday! Have fun, do lunch, play, shop!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


Happy Birthday, Marla.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I don't think I will be going on a diet even if I don't want too ????


Certainly hope you don't have to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good rules to live by for sure Julie.


That was what I thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????good advise


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you don't get any flooding from the storm


So far as I can tell, we are not getting it full force- it is a little early still for the first weather forecast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


Happy Birthday, Marla.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i remember right - jeanette was crocheting doilies for some wall decorations when she was redecorating - cant remember which room. it's too bad she didn't have directions for one of these. --- sam

http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5611121231&blog=779944&frame_type=none


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know really how Australian it is but this is the brand she prefers. lol


That's what DH likes too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I certainly hope you get your power bill can be lowered by a lot.


It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I do.


KateB said:


> I e-mail them to myself from the phone to iPad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....considering many of the others were/are in their 80s & 90s even I am "youthful"....LOL!


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????my youthfulness?????Isn't that scary


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


That's really horrible. Our water bill was like that...they said they couldn't get a good reading. They read it from the street..so we had then come in the house for an actual reading. Even if we had used at our all time high with the three kids here, it would't have been as high as the bill and the actual reading proved it. Until he got the reading, he was asking whether we had let neighbor fill a pool or something. He finally backed down and adjusted the bill but what a hassle. Hope you're able to get to the bottom of it and get a group meeting of protest together. Good luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.

Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was amazed how much better it made my old floor


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo please tell Marla HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Miss her and hope she's finding some happiness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I told Melody we did miss her too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> To top off the perfect day, I opened the power bill, it's usually $300& this time it's $2700????Obviously a mistake somewhere, I hope. It's the bill for our farm yard, not the house, for 3 months. It's only for the shop light, watering bowl & aeration fans, no way could it use more than the house. Hope I can get that straightened out in the morning


Oh my, that really does round off the "perfect day". I hope tomorrow is a lot better and you can get that bill sorted out and the livestock are improving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We need it . Driest winter in a long time and driest may on record . Showed pictures on TV yesterday rivers and lakes are running low some were non existent. There are talks of hose pipe bans this summer down south . We are lucky here as we have a very good water supply and water authority that manage it very well.although I do grumble about paying that particular bill????.


Guess what, it rained this afternoon!! About 15/20 minutes of steady rain, not enough but it's a start. Maybe a bit more tonight. I can't believe I'm so excited over a bit of rain!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Guess what, it rained this afternoon!! About 15/20 minutes of steady rain, not enough but it's a start. Maybe a bit more tonight. I can't believe I'm so excited over a bit of rain!


Glad to hear you got some rain , I'm just hoping we don't get a miserable wet summer 
Beautiful sunny day here not a a cloud in sight , they are not saying might get showers Sunday


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Thanks for passing that on Gwen. Sounds like she is missing for all sorts of good reasons. I hope she can find the happiness she is searching for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everybody, just stopping by to say hello. Got a hanging plant for out front and replacement filters for the water reverse osmosis unit. Today the fellow came for the new garage door. I'm excited about it but it does seem like there are lots of responsibilities with home ownership and things do wear out. Looks like a lot is needing replacement now, but how nice it will be when done. We will take our time and do one thing at a time. Roof is done for, supposedly, 40 yrs. I will show a photo of the new garage door when we get it. Forgot that I need a hose so another trip to the store is forthcoming. The old one literally broke apart as I pulled on it.:sm06: Have never had that happen before. My letter to another uncle got returned and says he has moved so unless we can find something I guess we won't get to see him again but at least I have a trip planned to see my other uncle that we just found. Sounds like this uncle is like my real father, (his brother) and has just disappeared and doesn't want to be found. What a heritage. :sm16: Hope all are ok with everyone. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Guess what, it rained this afternoon!! About 15/20 minutes of steady rain, not enough but it's a start. Maybe a bit more tonight. I can't believe I'm so excited over a bit of rain!


I always get excited over rain! I'm happy you got some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish we could send you some of our rain. Can't complain the last few days but I do feel sorry for the farmers as it's been way to wet for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well today has been a day for spending, paid the property taxes, the house insurance, and the car insurance, (they all come due at the same bloody time, thank goodness none of them is over $500), and the last house payment. YAY!!!! I feel so relieved to have the house paid off, now to start the needed renovations after vacation, a little at a time, and a new(er) car. YIPPEE!!!!

Took Marla to eat pizza for her birthday today, David was back and joined us as did my cousin and her adopted daughter and grand daughter. Dr. Dan gave permission for one outing of pizza, I ate the toppings off mine and just a bit of the crust but left most of the crust, I was good, Marla ate allll her crust. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marla, Happy Birthday! Have fun, do lunch, play, shop!


I'll pass on everyone's birthday wishes in a bit when she picks me up for guitar lessons. We went to Walmart and I bought her the cast iron skillet that she's been wanting, its like mine, but they haven't had them for ages, they had two in the store today so I got her one. lol I'll get her a massage too. We went to pizza.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Marla.


I'll tell her. She'll say thank you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Marla.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


Oh no, what in the world would they do if it couldn't be paid, I mean that works out to over $700/month not including the house bill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's really horrible. Our water bill was like that...they said they couldn't get a good reading. They read it from the street..so we had then come in the house for an actual reading. Even if we had used at our all time high with the three kids here, it would't have been as high as the bill and the actual reading proved it. Until he got the reading, he was asking whether we had let neighbor fill a pool or something. He finally backed down and adjusted the bill but what a hassle. Hope you're able to get to the bottom of it and get a group meeting of protest together. Good luck.


Thankfully the city calls when they notice you have above normal water usage, to give a heads up and then they come out to try to find any leaks that maybe their responsibility.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Poor Mel, I hope she's having some luck finding her happy, it's not an easy journey. Thank you for letting us know, she is greatly missed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo please tell Marla HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Will do!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Guess what, it rained this afternoon!! About 15/20 minutes of steady rain, not enough but it's a start. Maybe a bit more tonight. I can't believe I'm so excited over a bit of rain!


Every little bit is exciting when you're having a lack of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody, just stopping by to say hello. Got a hanging plant for out front and replacement filters for the water reverse osmosis unit. Today the fellow came for the new garage door. I'm excited about it but it does seem like there are lots of responsibilities with home ownership and things do wear out. Looks like a lot is needing replacement now, but how nice it will be when done. We will take our time and do one thing at a time. Roof is done for, supposedly, 40 yrs. I will show a photo of the new garage door when we get it. Forgot that I need a hose so another trip to the store is forthcoming. The old one literally broke apart as I pulled on it.:sm06: Have never had that happen before. My letter to another uncle got returned and says he has moved so unless we can find something I guess we won't get to see him again but at least I have a trip planned to see my other uncle that we just found. Sounds like this uncle is like my real father, (his brother) and has just disappeared and doesn't want to be found. What a heritage. :sm16: Hope all are ok with everyone. Thinking of you.


Too bad that the one uncle has disappeared, but great that the other wants to stay in touch. 
Wow, I've never had a hose do that either.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Every little bit is exciting when you're having a lack of it.


Too true!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, for those who need rain, we have it coming down by the bucketful. ????⚡Two systems sweeping over us, one is remnants of cyclone Debbie.
But it's not cold at all, just very wet and humid. I got soaked ☔downtown just now so a mid morning coffee needed. ☕ A good day to settle in and knit the hours away. 
Hugs and blessings to all in need. ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Australian licorice? The things I learn on here LOL. I didnt know we were famous for licorice.


Saw that, wondered if it was Darryl Lea Licorice


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, for those who need rain, we have it coming down by the bucketful. ????⚡Two systems sweeping over us, one is remnants of cyclone Debbie.
> But it's not cold at all, just very wet and humid. I got soaked ☔downtown just now so a mid morning coffee needed. ☕ A good day to settle in and knit the hours away.
> Hugs and blessings to all in need. ????


Gentle correction, Fan this one is Donna, Debbie was a few weeks ago, LOL!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had I mentioned that my case for the hip had been archived? Too early yet to have heard anything more.
> We have an intense ex-Tropical Cyclone coming in with rain and high winds.
> I am so glad Serena is settling down to the new state of things!
> Great that you may be able to fit in some dancing.
> I am sure Oscar will be a lot trimmer afterwards- Ringo turns 6 on the 25th!


Bloody out of season cyclones. Saw the extc Donna headed down your way. Wonder what happened with the other one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bloody out of season cyclones. Saw the extc Donna headed down your way. Wonder what happened with the other one


She's off slightly east- Debbie passed a little to the east as well- not good for the Bay of Plenty/Gisborne area.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well today has been a day for spending, paid the property taxes, the house insurance, and the car insurance, (they all come due at the same bloody time, thank goodness none of them is over $500), and the last house payment. YAY!!!! I feel so relieved to have the house paid off, now to start the needed renovations after vacation, a little at a time, and a new(er) car. YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> Took Marla to eat pizza for her birthday today, David was back and joined us as did my cousin and her adopted daughter and grand daughter. Dr. Dan gave permission for one outing of pizza, I ate the toppings off mine and just a bit of the crust but left most of the crust, I was good, Marla ate allll her crust. lolol


Congrats on getting your house paid off..now your really home as it is all yours. You did a great job and not having a mortgage payment is a big burden off your shoulders.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SENIORS & COMPUTERS
I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless inquired, 'An, ID ten T error? What's that? In case I need to fix it again.'
Eric grinned ...'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?
'No,' I replied.
'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
So I wrote down:.............................................ID10T
I used to like Eric, now I don't.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH knows I wouldn't be happy to have a "surprise " this time of year as I spend so much time outside that the house wouldn't be ready for company


Smart man.... wish mine would learn that lesson.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I now have floors that don't require wax but before I used Quick Shine, they advertise it as a new floor in a bottle & it really is, I put it on my old Lino about 2-3 times a year & it looked like new, made my flooring last an extra 5 years at least. They make products for Lino & hardwood. I think they sell in Walmart in the USbut not here
> 
> https://www.hollowayhouse.net/


Thanks.... I checked it out and they have a couple things for laminates. I have heard to always use a microfiber pad and I don't always do that, as I have so many floors. Guess I need to buy more.

Tried to hire a gal today... but I guess so many people responded to her posting that I'm not in the running. I haven't heard from her and her phone provided did not work. Did manage to do a little laundry and change beds but the ironing is about to reach ceiling! (Not that I would hire that out.... just hate being so far behind.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know identical twins who worked with a mission organisation who both lived in a 'stan country though different ones. Once they were visiting and the visiting one went out with his wife one day. The neighbour said to his wife 'He's gone native. He has two wives now' Very hard to convince him that no it was my brother you saw not me. Not an idea they wanted the locals to get about them.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sad you won't get to see your uncle and didn't get to see your Dad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Melanie. Praying she finds happiness.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did laundry today and a couple of errands, then back home to grab a shower and take him to the eye doc. So that's over with. Next and last will be June 23. 

T-cat seems to feel better also. I dropped off 14 small (baby and youth size) quilts to Project Linus. You'd think I would have more space in the workroom, but no...guess I gotta keep working! 

The pattern I chose for the hat either needs lighter colored yarn or tighter stitches, as it isn't showing up well. Frog or not...I'll decide later.

Kaye Jo, I do not like putting out a lot of money all in one day either, but congratulations on the mortgage!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been mean enough to show up to events at same time as twin and DSIL and then walk in with the "wrong" twin. It fooled some family members.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Australian licorice? The things I learn on here LOL. I didnt know we were famous for licorice.


Yes, and it is strong too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What lovely socks !!! I have only hand-dyed sock yarns, so *it* can make the "design" for me. But I do like the way yours is coming out. Perhaps I'll have to add some solid colors to my stash !! <groan> just what I need -- more yarn !!!!


What's NEED got to do with it? The dyed could work for the majority and just find a comp solid to do the design and the toes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Bahai friend Nadya just posted this on facebook- worth taking on board!


Wise words....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for Gerry's op today. Maybe when your brother is at your mom's today, he will call from there and you can talk to her.


Thanks.... It's next Wed. The brother that needs to call is the one that lives a mile away from her now. The one visiting is a rocket scientist.... Head in the clouds so not likely to think of that!!! I'm hoping he will call Monday since it is her 95th birthday and we would love to let her know we are thinking of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's really horrible. Our water bill was like that...they said they couldn't get a good reading. They read it from the street..so we had then come in the house for an actual reading. Even if we had used at our all time high with the three kids here, it would't have been as high as the bill and the actual reading proved it. Until he got the reading, he was asking whether we had let neighbor fill a pool or something. He finally backed down and adjusted the bill but what a hassle. Hope you're able to get to the bottom of it and get a group meeting of protest together. Good luck.


We are thinking it's may be a problem with the meter, new ones have been installed & possibly not reading right but if the meter "says" they will make us pay????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, congratulations on getting the mortgage paid off. Happy birthday, Marla

Jynx, I hope your brother will let you talk to your mom on her birthday


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just popping in quickly to say hi. Now sitting in the lobby of the hotel in NY waiting for the taxi to take us to the ship which sails at 4pm today for Bermuda. Yesterday we went up the Empire State Building then went on the tour bus, ending up in Central Park - this is some place! I'll post photos when I get back, now to try to catch up! Hope everyone is well.


Love NY. Glad you had a good day. Enjoy that ship!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Well, got a load out of El Paso last night to McAllen, TX (795 miles). Drove all night and delivered this morning. Got about 4 hrs sleep between the phone ringing twice. Don't feel too bad. Working on sock. Will post pic when I'm done and before surgery on it. Really is just a tube with heels added as I go. Based on a pattern I saw on Facebook called Frankensock (I think that's right). Don't like afterthought heels so added them. Think they are skewed a bit but will be ok when I add the toes. About 22 rows to do with the ribbing. 

Love black licorice but it can play havoc with blood pressure issues so eat it only occasionally. Found some German salted last November and then my DD1 gave me two bags for Christmas. Gave one to DD2 as she likes it too. My dad always had black jelly beans at Easter and sometimes wouldn't share! 

Happy birthday, Marla. Hope the pizza was good and what a treat with the dieting you have been doing. Great going on the yoga and diet, Kaye Jo. 

Bonnie, hope you can get the utility issue settled in your favor. Glad the calf is doing better. That's a lot of pies and over 4 hrs just rolling out the crust. I'd be prone on the floor before then. 

I hope for rain just to get my windshield cleaned! Did get a truck wash yesterday but sure a lot of bugs on it from the last trip. Also something big hit the side while I was driving. Didn't see what it was, just heard the thud. No dent so not a four legged animal. Either a bird or bat. Had one bird this week hit the wipers already. Did see some deer or maybe elk last night but luckily they stayed off the road near me. 

Sam, DGS will be home the weekend of the 20th so I'll be home for a few days. Dr appt for me, vet and grooming for Lila on Monday and then surprise birthday party for DSIL that evening. Lunch on Sunday or Tuesday? 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hoping you get to talk to your mom on her birthday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, lol, I didn't have any solds that would work either, most of mine are stranded or self stripping or totally wrong colors, but I have the fortunate ability to run down the highway to Brown Sheep and buy 2nds at a great price, the wool for the sock was $5.13. lol Can't ever have enough yarn. :sm23:


I didn't know you were so close to Brown Sheep. I really like their yarn. I think the first winter cape I wove was all Brown Sheep. Lucky you. That's a great price for socks....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


Happy Birthday, Marla....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i remember right - jeanette was crocheting doilies for some wall decorations when she was redecorating - cant remember which room. it's too bad she didn't have directions for one of these. --- sam
> 
> http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5611121231&blog=779944&frame_type=none


Gorgeous. It reminds me of the heavily starched crocheted dolls that were so popular in the 40's or so.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


Divide the bill by 16 and tell them that is what they can expect each month!!!!! Do you have separate meters for farm and house? That was gross error on their part to set estimates so low.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's really horrible. Our water bill was like that...they said they couldn't get a good reading. They read it from the street..so we had then come in the house for an actual reading. Even if we had used at our all time high with the three kids here, it would't have been as high as the bill and the actual reading proved it. Until he got the reading, he was asking whether we had let neighbor fill a pool or something. He finally backed down and adjusted the bill but what a hassle. Hope you're able to get to the bottom of it and get a group meeting of protest together. Good luck.


There is a new type of meter being installed in some areas and all those bills are through the roof. (Now you know why I cringe every time DH half empties the pool and fills it again. Evaporation in the heat of summer. The water bills are awful.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Miss her and hope she's finding some happiness.


What she said....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


Check your bills, Bonnie, and see if it says "estimated". Mine did when they weren't read. I'd be very angry if they only estimated for 16 months. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Thanks for letting us know. Hope everything is okay with Gage.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody, just stopping by to say hello. Got a hanging plant for out front and replacement filters for the water reverse osmosis unit. Today the fellow came for the new garage door. I'm excited about it but it does seem like there are lots of responsibilities with home ownership and things do wear out. Looks like a lot is needing replacement now, but how nice it will be when done. We will take our time and do one thing at a time. Roof is done for, supposedly, 40 yrs. I will show a photo of the new garage door when we get it. Forgot that I need a hose so another trip to the store is forthcoming. The old one literally broke apart as I pulled on it.:sm06: Have never had that happen before. My letter to another uncle got returned and says he has moved so unless we can find something I guess we won't get to see him again but at least I have a trip planned to see my other uncle that we just found. Sounds like this uncle is like my real father, (his brother) and has just disappeared and doesn't want to be found. What a heritage. :sm16: Hope all are ok with everyone. Thinking of you.


House maintenance is a never-ending chore, but your house and location are so lovely.

Sorry about your uncle who has moved. We will never know why some choose to disappear but they will never know what wonderful people could have been in their lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wise words....


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody, just stopping by to say hello. Got a hanging plant for out front and replacement filters for the water reverse osmosis unit. Today the fellow came for the new garage door. I'm excited about it but it does seem like there are lots of responsibilities with home ownership and things do wear out. Looks like a lot is needing replacement now, but how nice it will be when done. We will take our time and do one thing at a time. Roof is done for, supposedly, 40 yrs. I will show a photo of the new garage door when we get it. Forgot that I need a hose so another trip to the store is forthcoming. The old one literally broke apart as I pulled on it.:sm06: Have never had that happen before. My letter to another uncle got returned and says he has moved so unless we can find something I guess we won't get to see him again but at least I have a trip planned to see my other uncle that we just found. Sounds like this uncle is like my real father, (his brother) and has just disappeared and doesn't want to be found. What a heritage. :sm16: Hope all are ok with everyone. Thinking of you.


You have reminded me that I need to have the filters changed on my reverse osmosis system. I also need to get salt for my water softener. Have been putting it off for a while. Sorry about your uncle but at least you are able to visit the other one.

I went with a bunch of friends to a Ladies Night only. I'd never been to one of these before. They had dinner, a silent auction, a fashion show plus there were door prizes. I wasn't one of the lucky ones. They served salad, pasta, chicken, potatoes and veggies. Everything was good except for the chicken. It was so dry, I couldn't even chew it. It was an interesting evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully the city calls when they notice you have above normal water usage, to give a heads up and then they come out to try to find any leaks that maybe their responsibility.


Wish they did that around here. All they do is tell you it is correct. It takes an Act of Congress to get someone out to check the meter accuracy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well today has been a day for spending, paid the property taxes, the house insurance, and the car insurance, (they all come due at the same bloody time, thank goodness none of them is over $500), and the last house payment. YAY!!!! I feel so relieved to have the house paid off, now to start the needed renovations after vacation, a little at a time, and a new(er) car. YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> Took Marla to eat pizza for her birthday today, David was back and joined us as did my cousin and her adopted daughter and grand daughter. Dr. Dan gave permission for one outing of pizza, I ate the toppings off mine and just a bit of the crust but left most of the crust, I was good, Marla ate allll her crust. lolol


Why is it everything comes due at the same time. Same for me - property taxes, income taxes, house and car insurance.

Congratulations on your last house payment. Now to have some fun. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


 Have to tell that one to my "Eric"
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


Snort
:sm09: I wish I had an Eric next door, even if he called me that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI: My cell phone is in the Apple store for repair. I missed several calls not realizing that the ringer isn't working. Apple says that somehow the system got switched and it isn't using the speaker function but the earphone area instead. Says it will take awhile for them to reboot and reload everything. Just like the 3-4 hours it took when we bought it new. What a pain - with all of the wonders, technology still has a way to go.

You can reach me on the home phone in the meantime.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... I checked it out and they have a couple things for laminates. I have heard to always use a microfiber pad and I don't always do that, as I have so many floors. Guess I need to buy more.
> 
> Tried to hire a gal today... but I guess so many people responded to her posting that I'm not in the running. I haven't heard from her and her phone provided did not work. Did manage to do a little laundry and change beds but the ironing is about to reach ceiling! (Not that I would hire that out.... just hate being so far behind.)


I hope you can find someone. Wish I could send you mine, she just had an opening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did laundry today and a couple of errands, then back home to grab a shower and take him to the eye doc. So that's over with. Next and last will be June 23.
> 
> T-cat seems to feel better also. I dropped off 14 small (baby and youth size) quilts to Project Linus. You'd think I would have more space in the workroom, but no...guess I gotta keep working!
> 
> ...


WOW.... 14 is a lot. I had really hoped to get upstairs today, but that didn't happen. I've got to START working...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks.... It's next Wed. The brother that needs to call is the one that lives a mile away from her now. The one visiting is a rocket scientist.... Head in the clouds so not likely to think of that!!! I'm hoping he will call Monday since it is her 95th birthday and we would love to let her know we are thinking of her.


Sorry, I thought his op was yesterday. I hope your brother gets his head out of the clouds and remembers to call you so you can speak with your mom on her birthday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, got a load out of El Paso last night to McAllen, TX (795 miles). Drove all night and delivered this morning. Got about 4 hrs sleep between the phone ringing twice. Don't feel too bad. Working on sock. Will post pic when I'm done and before surgery on it. Really is just a tube with heels added as I go. Based on a pattern I saw on Facebook called Frankensock (I think that's right). Don't like afterthought heels so added them. Think they are skewed a bit but will be ok when I add the toes. About 22 rows to do with the ribbing.
> 
> ...


WOW.... that was along haul. Hope you get to rest tonight.... I've had the salted licorice....XXX I think. Not my favorite. Give me my black jelly beans, Good and Plenty or the bridge mix stuff. (Cheap date.... that and chocolate covered cherries and spice drops.... ) Never knew it was a blood pressure trigger. One more reason not to share with DH!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Congrats on getting your house paid off..now your really home as it is all yours. You did a great job and not having a mortgage payment is a big burden off your shoulders.


Thank you! It feels good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, hoping you get to talk to your mom on her birthday.


She will have been relocated one year come the 22nd of May. I have talked to her once, briefly, because I happened to call brother when he was at her place. She can't answer the phone. Brother says aides are in and out of her room 7-8 times a day. I asked him to leave all our numbers out for them and to have them dial us if she is having a good day.... He promised he would do better. We'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did laundry today and a couple of errands, then back home to grab a shower and take him to the eye doc. So that's over with. Next and last will be June 23.
> 
> T-cat seems to feel better also. I dropped off 14 small (baby and youth size) quilts to Project Linus. You'd think I would have more space in the workroom, but no...guess I gotta keep working!
> 
> ...


Glad that the shots are almost over with and that kitty seems fine. That's a lot of quilts you've finished, they will be well loved. 
It did hurt to hand it over for everything, but it sure feels good, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are thinking it's may be a problem with the meter, new ones have been installed & possibly not reading right but if the meter "says" they will make us pay????


Good grief.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> You have reminded me that I need to have the filters changed on my reverse osmosis system. I also need to get salt for my water softener. Have been putting it off for a while. Sorry about your uncle but at least you are able to visit the other one.
> 
> I went with a bunch of friends to a Ladies Night only. I'd never been to one of these before. They had dinner, a silent auction, a fashion show plus there were door prizes. I wasn't one of the lucky ones. They served salad, pasta, chicken, potatoes and veggies. Everything was good except for the chicken. It was so dry, I couldn't even chew it. It was an interesting evening.


Rubber chicken strikes again! There is an auto repair shop here that does a great champagne brunch for ladies only with a little instruction on basic maintenance thrown in.... I thought that was a great idea. Another place does a football for women event. I haven't done that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, congratulations on getting the mortgage paid off. Happy birthday, Marla
> 
> Jynx, I hope your brother will let you talk to your mom on her birthday


Thank you. 
She said thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI: My cell phone is in the Apple store for repair. I missed several calls not realizing that the ringer isn't working. Apple says that somehow the system got switched and it isn't using the speaker function but the earphone area instead. Says it will take awhile for them to reboot and reload everything. Just like the 3-4 hours it took when we bought it new. What a pain - with all of the wonders, technology still has a way to go.
> 
> You can reach me on the home phone in the meantime.


Livey's is acting up too. Mine is an android but I cracked the screen right after I bought it. I still haven't fixed it, but maybe should just get a new phone..... I answer mine with my right hand to keep left free for notes, whatever. The phone ringer is exactly where I hold it the strongest so I am always turning ringer off. Phone, can't live with them, can't live without them!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you can find someone. Wish I could send you mine, she just had an opening.


 :sm13: :sm13: Me too, but that would be quite the commute. This gal lives so close. I sure hope I can talk her into it if I ever get the right phone #.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, got a load out of El Paso last night to McAllen, TX (795 miles). Drove all night and delivered this morning. Got about 4 hrs sleep between the phone ringing twice. Don't feel too bad. Working on sock. Will post pic when I'm done and before surgery on it. Really is just a tube with heels added as I go. Based on a pattern I saw on Facebook called Frankensock (I think that's right). Don't like afterthought heels so added them. Think they are skewed a bit but will be ok when I add the toes. About 22 rows to do with the ribbing.
> 
> ...


Marla said to tell all, thank you. 
Thank you, the yoga is fun and the diet really isnt hard, but boy the couple bites of pizza crust has my throat full of mucus, so I think that I'll stay away from wheat for a while longer for sure. 
El Paso to McAllen is quite the drive, it's amazing how big Texas is when driving it from side to side. Glad that whatever hit the side of the van didn't do damage. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know you were so close to Brown Sheep. I really like their yarn. I think the first winter cape I wove was all Brown Sheep. Lucky you. That's a great price for socks....


Yes, very lucky, only about 20+ miles away, we go quite often, it's the factory and they have just a little shop of seconds and a few other things, such a fun place to go, the owners are really just down to earth people, Betty is such a sweet woman, we stop and chat with each other whenever we are out and about at the same place, the company was started by her dad when he took up weaving, now Betty and her DH run it and their son is learning the ropes. 
I'll bring some brown sheep wool for the swap table, I'll probably bring some roving too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Happy Birthday, Marla....


She said thank you all!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry, I thought his op was yesterday. I hope your brother gets his head out of the clouds and remembers to call you so you can speak with your mom on her birthday.


No worries.... He had the pre-op visit yesterday and scheduled it. I was relieved because I was afraid he would keep putting it off.

I foolishly asked if I could call a repairman for the oven tonight. He says, no.... if it isn't the part he just replaced, we need a whole new oven. That is definitely not in my budget this month. I think I'll tell him ther is a lot of grilling in his future! (The bottom oven works fine, but he forgot to turn it off before he ran to the drugstore so he "sort of" burned the tomato pies. He is trying to tell me they are just "carmelized". Glad we had an unexpected invite to dinner tonight!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, that is an outrageous bill, sure hope it gets sorted out in your favor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, LOL at your joke. But then, I'm not all that computer literate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish they did that around here. All they do is tell you it is correct. It takes an Act of Congress to get someone out to check the meter accuracy.


They even gave Marla a credit on her bill, I think it was about $150 twice while they were trying to figure out why the leak was happening. It was a city employee that fixed it both times for her, the first fix was a gasket but them it was still leaking and it was a flange.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm actually caught up. Don't know what is in the air. I sneezed ALL DAY and that never happens. Then nose started running like a faucet. DH bought me a Zyrtec type Walgreen's pill and it worked. I think. We were at neighbors. Since we have been home, I've only sneezed once. I MUST dust this place tomorrow! 
Off to clear a path for the nurse. Dressing change tomorrow. Hugs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, very lucky, only about 20+ miles away, we go quite often, it's the factory and they have just a little shop of seconds and a few other things, such a fun place to go, the owners are really just down to earth people, Betty is such a sweet woman, we stop and chat with each other whenever we are out and about at the same place, the company was started by her dad when he took up weaving, now Betty and her DH run it and their son is learning the ropes.
> I'll bring some brown sheep wool for the swap table, I'll probably bring some roving too.


YEAH...... When we were in IL, there was a once or twice a year tent sale in WI for a really good clothing manufacturer. I would drive all the way up there and mom and I found wonderful deals on really nice buttons, notions and great wools. I even bought a pale yellow big hide of leather and made a jumper and hat out of it. I still have some.... all these years later. Love outlets and seconds stores. You get the best deals. (I didn't know they sold roving.... guess I never looked)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They even gave Marla a credit on her bill, I think it was about $150 twice while they were trying to figure out why the leak was happening. It was a city employee that fixed it both times for her, the first fix was a gasket but them it was still leaking and it was a flange.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Divide the bill by 16 and tell them that is what they can expect each month!!!!! Do you have separate meters for farm and house? That was gross error on their part to set estimates so low.


We have 2 separate yards, my inlaws lived across the road & before we were married & built this house, DHs shop, corrals & graineries were in that yard so when the inlaws sold their house, the one DS2 now has, the yard was subdivided & the house & 6 acres separated off so we had to get a separate power meter for our stuff over there,

As for not paying the bill, they charge 21% interest ????????so we will have to cough up, I'm afraid


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a new type of meter being installed in some areas and all those bills are through the roof. (Now you know why I cringe every time DH half empties the pool and fills it again. Evaporation in the heat of summer. The water bills are awful.)


They call them "smart meters". ????They had to take a bunch out in Ontario that weren't so smart


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Why is it everything comes due at the same time. Same for me - property taxes, income taxes, house and car insurance.
> 
> Congratulations on your last house payment. Now to have some fun. :sm24:


Isn't it just the truth. 
Thank you, we are, Marla and I are going to get hair appointments made and call the college for pedicures, need to check with yoga instructor and see if she wants to go too, she wants to go but need to see when is good for her if she wants to go the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YEAH...... When we were in IL, there was a once or twice a year tent sale in WI for a really good clothing manufacturer. I would drive all the way up there and mom and I found wonderful deals on really nice buttons, notions and great wools. I even bought a pale yellow big hide of leather and made a jumper and hat out of it. I still have some.... all these years later. Love outlets and seconds stores. You get the best deals. (I didn't know they sold roving.... guess I never looked)


Only in the shop, it's seconds but perfectly fine for me, and sometimes they have #1's but they charge more for that. It's all by the pound, yarn and roving, well the Brown Sheep yarns and roving, they have some other really nice yarns that they've brought in too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up again so going to head off to bed, tomorrow will be a full day, hopefully I won't have tooo many pages to catch up on tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, that's quite a drive in one night. 

Rookie, phone can certainly be a pain in the behind when they don't work.

Liz, too bad the void wasn't great at your ladies night. There was one here a few weeks ago but I had the GKs & didn't go, I guess there was very few attended but it was really good

I'm really tired tonight, I worked outside almost all day. I got the flower beds & fruit trees all tilled & the garden almost finished, just cucumbers & melons left to seed.
I got some exercise this morning walking the little pasture ???? There was a new calf & it disappeared, the silly little thing was laying in a hole beside a big rock & DH couldn't find him, took at least 1/2 hr to find him


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW.... 14 is a lot. I had really hoped to get upstairs today, but that didn't happen. I've got to START working...


The tops were finished long ago, part of that bottomless box I've been working on! Machine quilting (now that I finally learned) saved me weeks of work.

Off to bed...will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI: My cell phone is in the Apple store for repair. I missed several calls not realizing that the ringer isn't working. Apple says that somehow the system got switched and it isn't using the speaker function but the earphone area instead. Says it will take awhile for them to reboot and reload everything. Just like the 3-4 hours it took when we bought it new. What a pain - with all of the wonders, technology still has a way to go.
> 
> You can reach me on the home phone in the meantime.


That's weird as mine is sort of doing the same thing only with WhatsApp . I keep missing messages because it's not ringing or showing I have a message .
Hope you get yours back soon . I usually ask youngest to take a look he normally sorts out my gadget problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a new type of meter being installed in some areas and all those bills are through the roof. (Now you know why I cringe every time DH half empties the pool and fills it again. Evaporation in the heat of summer. The water bills are awful.)


We don't have a water meter just a set bill that we pay monthly thank goodness. All new houses have them and they would really like to put one in every house but they can't force you to have one so we are not taking them up on there offer yet . I've come to the conclusion that a water meter works out cheaper than the set bill the less people there is living in the property so for now I'm sticking to no water meter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Thanks Gwen
I see her posting on FB so know she is OK


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????my youthfulness?????Isn't that scary


I remember being the "baby" of our women's group at church. For many years that translated into being put in charge of many projects. We did an annual salad luncheon which involved assigning callers to contact members of the congregation for food donations, and I remember being on the phone all day one day, and went to put something in the microwave, and putting a phone number in instead of a time!! lol. We also had pie sales, soup sales, fall craft shows, etc. Our group made mint candies for weddings and holidays. As you say the women were mostly older, but were very hard workers. From my forties to my early sixties I sometimes felt I lived at the church. But as the women aged, it was hard to get any younger ones to take up the work. Our women's group finally disbanded.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only in the shop, it's seconds but perfectly fine for me, and sometimes they have #1's but they charge more for that. It's all by the pound, yarn and roving, well the Brown Sheep yarns and roving, they have some other really nice yarns that they've brought in too.


Excuse my ignorance but what is "roving"? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a nice lunch with a few of my nursing school classmates in my old hometown yesterday. It was good to get away by myself for awhile. (DH dropped me off, but then he and MIL went somewhere else for lunch and came back for me later.) I had a delicious salad called a BLT salad that also had chicken, boiled egg, and of course bacon, lettuce, and salad vegetables. Served with a sweet and sour dressing and a homemade wheat roll. Yum! I bought a dutch apple to take home, and that's where the deliciousness ended. The crust was like cardboard, the apple filling was sickening sweet, and the topping was crunchy. Sorry I wasted the money. I guess I need to get busy and make my own pie!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I've forwarded that to a few friends!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have 2 separate yards, my inlaws lived across the road & before we were married & built this house, DHs shop, corrals & graineries were in that yard so when the inlaws sold their house, the one DS2 now has, the yard was subdivided & the house & 6 acres separated off so we had to get a separate power meter for our stuff over there,
> 
> As for not paying the bill, they charge 21% interest ????????so we will have to cough up, I'm afraid


Wow! 21% interest on top of what they've estimated is really heaping coals on the fire. Hope they can get it sorted soon - in your favour!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They call them "smart meters". ????They had to take a bunch out in Ontario that weren't so smart


Now I understand. They've started installing "smart meters" here recently and I've heard people having all sorts of problems with them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We don't have a water meter just a set bill that we pay monthly thank goodness. All new houses have them and they would really like to put one in every house but they can't force you to have one so we are not taking them up on there offer yet . I've come to the conclusion that a water meter works out cheaper than the set bill the less people there is living in the property so for now I'm sticking to no water meter


I had a water meter (not a smart meter) installed about three years ago and my bills are less then half what they were. Rule of thumb is if there are less people living in the house than bedrooms then a meter will be cheaper ie. just me in a three bed room house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hard to imagine England being dry. I thought it always rained there. LOL. Usually soooo green.


But because it rains so much they don't have the same water storage we do- and the population density is much higher than here so finding room to store water is harder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> What lovely socks !!! I have only hand-dyed sock yarns, so *it* can make the "design" for me. But I do like the way yours is coming out. Perhaps I'll have to add some solid colors to my stash !! <groan> just what I need -- more yarn !!!!


Well you can still use hand-dyed yarn but with one colour only- it will not be all the same like a solid colour but the differences still work for lovely patterns etc. I'll find some photos of ones I have done. These happen to all be dyed by Melissa Scott of Stranded in Oz- I have done others but my recent photos often just end up in Ravelry and thus not in my Photos. If you really want to look I use the same avatar there as here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love it, great advice there. :sm24:
> 
> How are you Julie? I spent a few hours today with DD and girls. Serena is being much better at sharing her mum now. And Penelope is being a model baby so far. :sm11: Off to bed soon for me again. I am hoping to get to dancing tomorrow morning then Oscar to groomers at 1pm then off to see the little family.


Thats good that she is getting used to sharing- she has a lot of sharing to do. And it is good for them to learn to share early in life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All was well the 2.5 weeks DS was home????


 :sm25:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well today has been a day for spending, paid the property taxes, the house insurance, and the car insurance, (they all come due at the same bloody time, thank goodness none of them is over $500), and the last house payment. YAY!!!! I feel so relieved to have the house paid off, now to start the needed renovations after vacation, a little at a time, and a new(er) car. YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> Took Marla to eat pizza for her birthday today, David was back and joined us as did my cousin and her adopted daughter and grand daughter. Dr. Dan gave permission for one outing of pizza, I ate the toppings off mine and just a bit of the crust but left most of the crust, I was good, Marla ate allll her crust. lolol


Well done with successfully owning your home. Looking forward to hearing about the renovations


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be great.
> It's good that you are able to enjoy the library wifi for a while.


Today I used McDonalds. Now home on my lap-top hotspotted from my phone. Hoping it won't through a hissy fit until I am at least finished here.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


 :sm02: Oh dear, little smarty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know really how Australian it is but this is the brand she prefers. lol


Never seen it or heard of the brand :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


And a Happy Birthday to Marla


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not sounding good, I talked to the neighbor that rents our land this morning & he got a bill for $3500 &'isn't bpvery happy either. The excuse is they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & up to now just paid estimates????Doesn't make sense as it's the same for the the house & I have a normal bill for that. Maybe they are trying to get people PO'ed so they will be happy when it's privatized- not likely, then we will really be paying through the nose????


It's not sounding good is it? But it's still a lot for 16 months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well today has been a day for spending, paid the property taxes, the house insurance, and the car insurance, (they all come due at the same bloody time, thank goodness none of them is over $500), and the last house payment. YAY!!!! I feel so relieved to have the house paid off, now to start the needed renovations after vacation, a little at a time, and a new(er) car. YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> Took Marla to eat pizza for her birthday today, David was back and joined us as did my cousin and her adopted daughter and grand daughter. Dr. Dan gave permission for one outing of pizza, I ate the toppings off mine and just a bit of the crust but left most of the crust, I was good, Marla ate allll her crust. lolol


Now paying off the house is well worth celebrating. A bit more money to do things with- like as you say renovations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gentle correction, Fan this one is Donna, Debbie was a few weeks ago, LOL!


I was getting reports from someone in Vanuatu about this and they started calling it one name and then corrected themselves and I couldn't remember which one it was. I thought they moved through the alphabet and alternated between male and female names now but two Ds so I guess I was wrong.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They even gave Marla a credit on her bill, I think it was about $150 twice while they were trying to figure out why the leak was happening. It was a city employee that fixed it both times for her, the first fix was a gasket but them it was still leaking and it was a flange.


I can remember, years ago, in a little old unit up north that I lived in for a while, was told washers were my responsibility, fine with that until I went through 3 in 2 weeks. The last one was after 4pm on a Friday. I was very firm with real estate agent and demanded that they did something. They promptly called owner, who was local and who turned up by 5pm, took a look at the washer seat and dove out to buy a new tap. Glad he did, as I had to turn off water to all units until it was fixed


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is "roving"? It sounds interesting.


Wool that is ready to be spun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have 2 separate yards, my inlaws lived across the road & before we were married & built this house, DHs shop, corrals & graineries were in that yard so when the inlaws sold their house, the one DS2 now has, the yard was subdivided & the house & 6 acres separated off so we had to get a separate power meter for our stuff over there,
> 
> As for not paying the bill, they charge 21% interest ????????so we will have to cough up, I'm afraid


21%- day light robbery. 
Actually I guess it is similar here come to think of it. The company we were just with gave a 25% discount for paying on time, which isn't really any different to being interest (well I guess if you take ages to pay it works our cheaper but if you are 1 day late it is really expensive).
We have just changed because we have a very reasonably priced solar panels and battery offer but have to go with a certain company for the first 5 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm caught up so now to have something to eat.
Not all that hungry as I have a nasty cold. Indeed I was meant to be going out tonight but just didn't feel up to it. I'm fine when I'm sitting down but as soon as I do much I flag. It is an hours drive from here and I also figured spreading it was maybe not a good idea. Hoping it will be gone by Sunday as have lunch at my sisters for Mothers Day so would like to be there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is very definitely a mature fellow these days! He is asleep in my bedroom, likes his creature comforts!


Haha Of course! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very different from what is made here. My DH really loves the black stuff, yuk!


I am with you on that! Cant stand licorice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know really how Australian it is but this is the brand she prefers. lol


It is Australian Style not from Australia (I looked it up LOL ). But yeah it looks like the type of licorice we have here. I assumed licorice would be the same everywhere. Shows you how much I know about it. LOL :sm19:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is "roving"? It sounds interesting.


Roving is dyed wool that is just beginning spun, looks like a rope of colored wool yarn but very fat, ours is 1 cm in diameter. It is hand dyed here from a lady with a sheep farm and you buy it by the pound here at my LYS. I use it for wool egg flies. see here, 
http://mohairandmore.com/?gclid=CjwKEAjwutXIBRDV7-SDvdiNsUoSJACIlTqlm0goF3-42wWp-8VTBKf2WAvBRVpIFC_WThceQ12fWBoCsNTw_wcB

It is used for felting by knitting people, but I use it as a basis for dubbing on flies. Dubbing is a mix of fibers that are spun on the thread to make the bodies of fishing flies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that Serena is better about sharing, and lovely that Penelope is doing so well. Have a great day.


Thanks, I did. :sm11: Went to dancing for 2 hours, then home to take Oscar, then home to eat lunch, then to shops to pick up couple things for DD, then popped in there for quick visit. Then home finally around 5pm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Marla.


 :sm24: from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We need to work on our floors but unfortunately, they need to be resealed not just waxed. ???? That is something DH has to do.
> 
> Just got a FB message from Melody asking me to let everyone know she is not mad/upset or anything just been real busy spring cleaning, hanging pictures, spending time with her friend Jodi and search for happiness.
> She has been doing lots of knitting and does miss us and will be back to KTP at some point. I told her we all understand and that I would forward the message.


Thanks for the update! Big hugs Melody and take care, looking foreward to having you pop back in when you are up for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Guess what, it rained this afternoon!! About 15/20 minutes of steady rain, not enough but it's a start. Maybe a bit more tonight. I can't believe I'm so excited over a bit of rain!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


LOL. I like that! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They call them "smart meters". ????They had to take a bunch out in Ontario that weren't so smart


Aaaah, that might explain it. I hope somehow the reading is wrong. There were a lot of problems here too when the made us all have "smart meters". Luckily mine seems to be fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But because it rains so much they don't have the same water storage we do- and the population density is much higher than here so finding room to store water is harder.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm caught up so now to have something to eat.
> Not all that hungry as I have a nasty cold. Indeed I was meant to be going out tonight but just didn't feel up to it. I'm fine when I'm sitting down but as soon as I do much I flag. It is an hours drive from here and I also figured spreading it was maybe not a good idea. Hoping it will be gone by Sunday as have lunch at my sisters for Mothers Day so would like to be there.


I hope your cold is much better each day and you are able to go to your sisters on Sunday.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can still use hand-dyed yarn but with one colour only- it will not be all the same like a solid colour but the differences still work for lovely patterns etc. I'll find some photos of ones I have done. These happen to all be dyed by Melissa Scott of Stranded in Oz- I have done others but my recent photos often just end up in Ravelry and thus not in my Photos. If you really want to look I use the same avatar there as here.


Thanks for the photos !! I had decided to try and "branch out" a little from the plain stitch "sockit2me" pattern I've been using since I first discovered Eric's wonderful tutorial !! But recently he posted a pair he'd made with cables down the sides that I really want to try, but I think a solid color is really called for so you can at least see the cables !!

Someone wrote and asked how many more sts would need to be added to the original cast-on to accommodate the cable sts. His basic pattern calls for 60 sts, and when he gave the extra directions for using a cable, he added only 4 more sts, making for a total 64 cast on. When I buy yarn for the expressed purpose of knitting socks (which is most of the time !!) I always make sure to get at least 450 yards, because I like my socks to go a bit of a ways up the leg -- not actually "knee socks" exactly, but close to it !! So 450 yards seems to work for me.

But your pictures have given me the "kick in the pants" I needed to try solid-colored yarns, or adding it to the multis I have for some added interest -- perhaps the cuff, heel and toes (?) !!

..gloria


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW.... that was along haul. Hope you get to rest tonight.... I've had the salted licorice....XXX I think. Not my favorite. Give me my black jelly beans, Good and Plenty or the bridge mix stuff. (Cheap date.... that and chocolate covered cherries and spice drops.... ) Never knew it was a blood pressure trigger. One more reason not to share with DH!!!


I hope I can find the name of the caramel maker that I found before a family reunion where I took some candy as treats. Both their regular caramel and their licorice caramel were fantastic. I'm now on a mission to find them as my mouth is watering for some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, very lucky, only about 20+ miles away, we go quite often, it's the factory and they have just a little shop of seconds and a few other things, such a fun place to go, the owners are really just down to earth people, Betty is such a sweet woman, we stop and chat with each other whenever we are out and about at the same place, the company was started by her dad when he took up weaving, now Betty and her DH run it and their son is learning the ropes.
> I'll bring some brown sheep wool for the swap table, I'll probably bring some roving too.


Sounds like a good item for the silent auction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm actually caught up. Don't know what is in the air. I sneezed ALL DAY and that never happens. Then nose started running like a faucet. DH bought me a Zyrtec type Walgreen's pill and it worked. I think. We were at neighbors. Since we have been home, I've only sneezed once. I MUST dust this place tomorrow!
> Off to clear a path for the nurse. Dressing change tomorrow. Hugs to all.


I have problems with antihistamines - makes me wired instead of sleepy. My favorite ones are Chlor-tabs from Walmart. I buy 2- bottles at a time to keep one in car and travel kit plus one in the medicine cabinet. They work great for both DH and me - no wiredness and no sleepiness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's weird as mine is sort of doing the same thing only with WhatsApp . I keep missing messages because it's not ringing or showing I have a message .
> Hope you get yours back soon . I usually ask youngest to take a look he normally sorts out my gadget problems


DH and I are usually pretty good about figuring out how to fix stuff too, but this was beyond us. Was a challenge for the Apple repair shop and then had to go to the actual Apply store also. What a pain----and no one seems to know how it happened so that we can avoid it in the future.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's weird as mine is sort of doing the same thing only with WhatsApp . I keep missing messages because it's not ringing or showing I have a message .
> Hope you get yours back soon . I usually ask youngest to take a look he normally sorts out my gadget problems


You may want to check in Settings for Sound, how each of your apps are set up for notifications.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I remember being the "baby" of our women's group at church. For many years that translated into being put in charge of many projects. We did an annual salad luncheon which involved assigning callers to contact members of the congregation for food donations, and I remember being on the phone all day one day, and went to put something in the microwave, and putting a phone number in instead of a time!! lol. We also had pie sales, soup sales, fall craft shows, etc. Our group made mint candies for weddings and holidays. As you say the women were mostly older, but were very hard workers. From my forties to my early sixties I sometimes felt I lived at the church. But as the women aged, it was hard to get any younger ones to take up the work. Our women's group finally disbanded.


The same has happened here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. I'm hoping to get to gym today. One of my sponsee is celebrating 7 years of sobriety tonight. Need to get her a cake. Other than that I'm feeling lazy day and finishing heel of sock. Already have 12 rows of eye of partridge done so should go fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was getting reports from someone in Vanuatu about this and they started calling it one name and then corrected themselves and I couldn't remember which one it was. I thought they moved through the alphabet and alternated between male and female names now but two Ds so I guess I was wrong.


I was under that impression too, bit foxed what is going on with the naming now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, that's quite a drive in one night.
> 
> Rookie, phone can certainly be a pain in the behind when they don't work.
> 
> ...


Glad you found the calf, very glad that the little thing was okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well done with successfully owning your home. Looking forward to hearing about the renovations


Thank you, we have a lot of reno to do, need to finish the basement and put a master suite down there, then do the kitchen, and put new windows in everywhere, new heating and air, and flooring. I think I'll start by painting the living room though, maybe I'll look at paint today, won't take much to do and it'll really liven things up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now paying off the house is well worth celebrating. A bit more money to do things with- like as you say renovations.


Yes! lol

LOL!! I just heard something and though what in the world, it was the cattle at the sale barn for the auction today. lol Mooing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a Happy Birthday to Marla


I'll pass it on, she said to tell all thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can remember, years ago, in a little old unit up north that I lived in for a while, was told washers were my responsibility, fine with that until I went through 3 in 2 weeks. The last one was after 4pm on a Friday. I was very firm with real estate agent and demanded that they did something. They promptly called owner, who was local and who turned up by 5pm, took a look at the washer seat and dove out to buy a new tap. Glad he did, as I had to turn off water to all units until it was fixed


Holy cow, good thing you called and demanded, that could have ended up really badly with a water flooding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm caught up so now to have something to eat.
> Not all that hungry as I have a nasty cold. Indeed I was meant to be going out tonight but just didn't feel up to it. I'm fine when I'm sitting down but as soon as I do much I flag. It is an hours drive from here and I also figured spreading it was maybe not a good idea. Hoping it will be gone by Sunday as have lunch at my sisters for Mothers Day so would like to be there.


Feed a cold and starve a fever my mom always said, but it's hard to eat when you feel awful. I sure hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is Australian Style not from Australia (I looked it up LOL ). But yeah it looks like the type of licorice we have here. I assumed licorice would be the same everywhere. Shows you how much I know about it. LOL :sm19:


LOL! I didn't really think it was from Australia, it's not terribly expensive to have been imported. lol 
I need to get another dark chocolate almond butter bar today, no added sugar so it's okay and it's soooo tasty to eat one square at a time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Roving is dyed wool that is just beginning spun, looks like a rope of colored wool yarn but very fat, ours is 1 cm in diameter. It is hand dyed here from a lady with a sheep farm and you buy it by the pound here at my LYS. I use it for wool egg flies. see here,
> http://mohairandmore.com/?gclid=CjwKEAjwutXIBRDV7-SDvdiNsUoSJACIlTqlm0goF3-42wWp-8VTBKf2WAvBRVpIFC_WThceQ12fWBoCsNTw_wcB
> 
> It is used for felting by knitting people, but I use it as a basis for dubbing on flies. Dubbing is a mix of fibers that are spun on the thread to make the bodies of fishing flies.


David keeps trying to steal my yarn, so I've taken to cutting him off a piece of whatever he thinks he needs. lol
He also wants some of Gizmo's hair and poor Ryssa's tail hair, I just need to remind the groomer to save some for him when she grooms her next time. l


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I did. :sm11: Went to dancing for 2 hours, then home to take Oscar, then home to eat lunch, then to shops to pick up couple things for DD, then popped in there for quick visit. Then home finally around 5pm.


And then a nap! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a good item for the silent auction.


I can do that, I was actually thinking about it, and Marla's item for the auction will go over well too I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. I'm hoping to get to gym today. One of my sponsee is celebrating 7 years of sobriety tonight. Need to get her a cake. Other than that I'm feeling lazy day and finishing heel of sock. Already have 12 rows of eye of partridge done so should go fast.


I got a text this morning from Yoga instructor saying to sleep in, she'd go see if anyone shows up for a class and she'd see me tonight. It was just the two of us on Wed so she worked our butts off, but it was so good. I'm going to have a lazy day tomorrow, well other than laundry, David leaves tomorrow so I will just veg after that, and knit. 
I've never done the eye of partridge heel but that's the one I'll be starting on my orange sock pretty soon so should be interesting. 
Congratulations to your sponsee!!! 7 years is nothing to sniff at for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David keeps trying to steal my yarn, so I've taken to cutting him off a piece of whatever he thinks he needs. lol
> He also wants some of Gizmo's hair and poor Ryssa's tail hair, I just need to remind the groomer to save some for him when she grooms her next time. l


David is right on..much nicer to make your own blend of yarns and fur for fly tying than to spend money on buying commercial. Also great to use mylar sewing thread as ribbing instead of paying lots for it at the flyshop. Makes nice looking flies. My kudos to him. Yarn, cut in pieces and put between two kitty wire brushes (use like wool cards) pushed against each other makes cheap and wonderful dubbing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> David is right on..much nicer to make your own blend of yarns and fur for fly tying than to spend money on buying commercial. Also great to use mylar sewing thread as ribbing instead of paying lots for it at the flyshop. Makes nice looking flies. My kudos to him. Yarn, cut in pieces and put between two kitty wire brushes (use like wool cards) pushed against each other makes cheap and wonderful dubbing.


I didn't think about carding it, I'll pull out my carding brush and he can use that too. I'll look for Mylar thread, I had gotten him some but he's now fully addicted so needs more, I need to order him bead eyes today too, and a new vice. 
Thank you for all the advice, it really is helpful and David soaks it up too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up so I think I'll grab a shower. Marla has a chiropractor appt this morning, hope it helps, she's going to try the cold laser, she's eager to try it after I told her how well it's worked for Daralene.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't think about carding it, I'll pull out my carding brush and he can use that too. I'll look for Mylar thread, I had gotten him some but he's now fully addicted so needs more, I need to order him bead eyes today too, and a new vice.
> Thank you for all the advice, it really is helpful and David soaks it up too.


When he is ready for a new vice, may I suggest he chooses one that is rotary? Cheaper end is a Danvise, higher end, and my favorite and what I tie on, is a Nor-vise. Either works well, and really helps make great, symmetrical flies. I get my beads at Joann's and make bead eyes by putting a piece of weed wacker string between two beads, singeing the ends with a piece of metal held over a Bic lighter, touched to the ends of the plastic weed wacker line. He can check it out online.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Not a happy knitter today . I had this idea for a dress with a fake band and bow at the back and tried a new stitch on the sleeves well I'm about ready to use it as a dish cloth the only part I liked are the sleeves so will keep them . The bow part looked awful so that went . I tried the invisible kfb stitch I either did something wrong or its not as invisible as people say it looks awful and I knew but kept going , also added too many stitches so I may as well just jump right into the frog pond and frog the whole thing or just fling it . think if I was 2 I would be having a full blown tantrum by now , going to take mishka for a walk instead ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, what color paint will you use? 
Sonja, not fun when knitting not going well. Hope you and Mishka have nice walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I remember being the "baby" of our women's group at church. For many years that translated into being put in charge of many projects. We did an annual salad luncheon which involved assigning callers to contact members of the congregation for food donations, and I remember being on the phone all day one day, and went to put something in the microwave, and putting a phone number in instead of a time!! lol. We also had pie sales, soup sales, fall craft shows, etc. Our group made mint candies for weddings and holidays. As you say the women were mostly older, but were very hard workers. From my forties to my early sixties I sometimes felt I lived at the church. But as the women aged, it was hard to get any younger ones to take up the work. Our women's group finally disbanded.


I think that's exactly what's going to happen here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I had a nice lunch with a few of my nursing school classmates in my old hometown yesterday. It was good to get away by myself for awhile. (DH dropped me off, but then he and MIL went somewhere else for lunch and came back for me later.) I had a delicious salad called a BLT salad that also had chicken, boiled egg, and of course bacon, lettuce, and salad vegetables. Served with a sweet and sour dressing and a homemade wheat roll. Yum! I bought a dutch apple to take home, and that's where the deliciousness ended. The crust was like cardboard, the apple filling was sickening sweet, and the topping was crunchy. Sorry I wasted the money. I guess I need to get busy and make my own pie!!


I'm glad you had a good visit with friends,
Too bad about the pie, I think that's why the church pies are so popular, they are made with freshly peeled apples, just like you would do at home. I hate that awful purchased filling.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We don't have a water meter just a set bill that we pay monthly thank goodness. All new houses have them and they would really like to put one in every house but they can't force you to have one so we are not taking them up on there offer yet . I've come to the conclusion that a water meter works out cheaper than the set bill the less people there is living in the property so for now I'm sticking to no water meter


Our water bills when I lived in Devon were very large and when there were only two of us we had a meter installed and it was a lot cheaper. Here it's a block of flats so water is included in the service charge.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> SENIORS & COMPUTERS
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Eric, the 11 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over.
> Eric clicked a couple of buttons and solved the problem. As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?
> He replied, 'It was an ID ten T error.'
> ...


My laugh of the day so far, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can still use hand-dyed yarn but with one colour only- it will not be all the same like a solid colour but the differences still work for lovely patterns etc. I'll find some photos of ones I have done. These happen to all be dyed by Melissa Scott of Stranded in Oz- I have done others but my recent photos often just end up in Ravelry and thus not in my Photos. If you really want to look I use the same avatar there as here.


Such pretty socks, the first one almost looks like it has a sparkle to it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 21%- day light robbery.
> Actually I guess it is similar here come to think of it. The company we were just with gave a 25% discount for paying on time, which isn't really any different to being interest (well I guess if you take ages to pay it works our cheaper but if you are 1 day late it is really expensive).
> We have just changed because we have a very reasonably priced solar panels and battery offer but have to go with a certain company for the first 5 years.


We were just talking with a friend about solar, he said it costs $40,000 to install here, it would sure take a long time to pay for itself & in winter very little benefit with our short days


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm caught up so now to have something to eat.
> Not all that hungry as I have a nasty cold. Indeed I was meant to be going out tonight but just didn't feel up to it. I'm fine when I'm sitting down but as soon as I do much I flag. It is an hours drive from here and I also figured spreading it was maybe not a good idea. Hoping it will be gone by Sunday as have lunch at my sisters for Mothers Day so would like to be there.


I hope you are feeling better soon & can get to Mother's Day lunch. I've been using that Throat Coat tea that Kaye told us about when I get a cold, I think it shortens the duration. Do you have it there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> When he is ready for a new vice, may I suggest he chooses one that is rotary? Cheaper end is a Danvise, higher end, and my favorite and what I tie on, is a Nor-vise. Either works well, and really helps make great, symmetrical flies. I get my beads at Joann's and make bead eyes by putting a piece of weed wacker string between two beads, singeing the ends with a piece of metal held over a Bic lighter, touched to the ends of the plastic weed wacker line. He can check it out online.


Thank you, I was going to ask what you recommended.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, what color paint will you use?
> Sonja, not fun when knitting not going well. Hope you and Mishka have nice walk.


I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a happy knitter today . I had this idea for a dress with a fake band and bow at the back and tried a new stitch on the sleeves well I'm about ready to use it as a dish cloth the only part I liked are the sleeves so will keep them . The bow part looked awful so that went . I tried the invisible kfb stitch I either did something wrong or its not as invisible as people say it looks awful and I knew but kept going , also added too many stitches so I may as well just jump right into the frog pond and frog the whole thing or just fling it . think if I was 2 I would be having a full blown tantrum by now , going to take mishka for a walk instead ????


Taking Mishka for a walk is a great compromise.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't understand the follow-up after an hour. It's not like you can give another pill, or can you? My Home Health nurse is paranoid about all the documentation. She has me sign in her personal notebook after every visit in case she is ever questioned and a supervisor does have to come once a month to check on me as a Medicare requirement. I'm on a Medicare replacement policy so they follow the same rules. Visits can't stop soon enough for me!


The follow up is to monitor the effectiveness of the medication, to see if it is working, or if changes need to be made


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


I guess I'm a tradionalist but I can't understand why people paint over natural things like lovely wood or stone. Could you remove the paint & go back natural? Or do you like that look? I was past a house in town this week that had beautiful stone work on the front & the new owners have painted it white???? I think, in this part of the world, the paint will be peeling in no time & be a mess


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I'm a tradionalist but I can't understand why people paint over natural things like lovely wood or stone. Could you remove the paint & go back natural? Or do you like that look? I was past a house in town this week that had beautiful stone work on the front & the new owners have painted it white???? I think, in this part of the world, the paint will be peeling in no time & be a mess


I think that the brick below the paint is probably not going to be able to be gotten back to a good look, this is caked on and I think it would take some serious power washing if that would even work. I was thinking maybe some slate and glass tiles, maybe subway tile sized. I definitely don't want to try painting it again, I don't like painted brick too much unless it's white and then only when teh brick or whatever is in too bad a shape to keep natural, and to pile more paint on this would just be more hideous than it already is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, very generous of you to donate all those quilts, I'm sure they were thrilled to get them.

Daralene, too bad you can't get in touch with your uncle but hope you get to know the other one well.

I forget who posted but thanks for the news on Melody, hope life gets better for her, she's had a rough couple of years.

I just came in from feeding the calf, hopefully by tomorrow he's well enough to out in the pasture with the rest. It's a nasty day out there, terrible north wind & black clouds. Forcast is for showers today & rain the next 2. 
I need to get busy & have the house ready for company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that the brick below the paint is probably not going to be able to be gotten back to a good look, this is caked on and I think it would take some serious power washing if that would even work. I was thinking maybe some slate and glass tiles, maybe subway tile sized. I definitely don't want to try painting it again, I don't like painted brick too much unless it's white and then only when teh brick or whatever is in too bad a shape to keep natural, and to pile more paint on this would just be more hideous than it already is.


I know I wouldn't want the job????Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


Depends on your colour scheme/ preference. Personally I d go for white , or darkish red to look like one of those that my neighbour had.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or this?


Scary thing is, part of me really really likes it.... LOL


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

impatient knitter said:


> This is the stove we have in our kitchen today!! My partner rebuilt it "from the ground up," as they say. She repairs major appliances for a living, and someone had this in their barn...all dilapidated and rusty. They told her it was hers if she wanted it. You can see from the photo she did!! It was originally built in 1922, and it works just fine today. As for those who tell us the oven seems small, well, we've cooked a 20 lb turkey in it with no problem!


We have a similar one sitting in our basement, was here when hubby bought the house years and years ago, no idea if it works


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon & can get to Mother's Day lunch. I've been using that Throat Coat tea that Kaye told us about when I get a cold, I think it shortens the duration. Do you have it there?


We have it here, but the recipe has changed and it's not the licorice flavor anymore.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for enlightening me re roving, great to learn something new.
I agree re the natural wood and stone, I hate to see it painted over, such a pity to spoil it's natural beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for enlightening me re roving, great to learn something new.
> I agree re the natural wood and stone, I hate to see it painted over, such a pity to spoil it's natural beauty.


Morning Fan! At least it's not actually raining! Enjoy your day! Will you go out for breakfast?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Fan! At least it's not actually raining! Enjoy your day! Will you go out for breakfast?


Morning, no just having an easy morning here at home. I have a touch of heartburn so watching what I eat, so annoying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning, no just having an easy morning here at home. I have a touch of heartburn so watching what I eat, so annoying.


It has dawned a beautiful day, I will be home, too (what else?). Sorry about the heartburn, I can sympathise after the 12-14 days I had of reflux.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were her wishes? --- sam
\


Dreamweaver said:


> Great pictures. The house looks larger on the outside. The little china hutch in the DR is just like the one I have of mom's now in my bedroom and holding knitting projects! It always made me mad that Eleanor's wishes for her burial were not honored because she was such a public figure. She took her knitting everywhere.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can still use hand-dyed yarn but with one colour only- it will not be all the same like a solid colour but the differences still work for lovely patterns etc. I'll find some photos of ones I have done. These happen to all be dyed by Melissa Scott of Stranded in Oz- I have done others but my recent photos often just end up in Ravelry and thus not in my Photos. If you really want to look I use the same avatar there as here.


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm caught up so now to have something to eat.
> Not all that hungry as I have a nasty cold. Indeed I was meant to be going out tonight but just didn't feel up to it. I'm fine when I'm sitting down but as soon as I do much I flag. It is an hours drive from here and I also figured spreading it was maybe not a good idea. Hoping it will be gone by Sunday as have lunch at my sisters for Mothers Day so would like to be there.


Sorry that you've got a cold. Hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that the brick below the paint is probably not going to be able to be gotten back to a good look, this is caked on and I think it would take some serious power washing if that would even work. I was thinking maybe some slate and glass tiles, maybe subway tile sized. I definitely don't want to try painting it again, I don't like painted brick too much unless it's white and then only when teh brick or whatever is in too bad a shape to keep natural, and to pile more paint on this would just be more hideous than it already is.


Why not test a little spot of the brick in the back or underside with a bit of paint stripper like they use on automobiles or other furniture and see if it works? No one would see the test and you would possibly be surprised at the quality of the brick beneath. I think it would be wonderful if gotten back to natural color. A stiff natural bristle brush would be advised to work the stripper into the brick and then another clean one to wash the stripper out. Of course, you would have to protect the surrounding area with tarps. Wish I was there and could help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time - come on over. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-468909-1.html#10791481


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still have my friend Dave up in my attic - i told him when he died that i was going to put his ashes into two quart jars and use them for book ends - i still may. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Not something I have considered yet, but do have funeral insurance. We, as a family, were talking about this one day. DSF had decided he wanted cremation but then hadn't decided what he wanted done with the ashes. :sm02: After I told him that I would take his ashes up to the lookout above an army barracks he served at and throw them down on said barracks, he decided he wanted them buried under a tree at a veterans retreat, a much better decision. Really, none of us want to keep ashes in our homes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gloria - we will be so glad to see you anytime you wish to join us. --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> What a thoughtful and kind invitation...how can I say "no" ?? But, not much happens in my corner of the world -- or in my life, for that matter -- interesting or otherwise !! It's just "same ol', same ol'," -- only thing new, is usually where today's pain is focused !! My current "inflammed piriformis syndrome" is a pain in the butt -- literally AND figuratively !! -- deep in the gluteus maximus, which is pressing on the sciatic nerve, and we all know what THAT feels like !!!
> 
> So, maybe I'll just sit here for a little while (on my heating pad !!) and continue to check out the recipes from week to week, and maybe add my 2 cents worth now and then, if that's okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Why not test a little spot of the brick in the back or underside with a bit of paint stripper like they use on automobiles or other furniture and see if it works? No one would see the test and you would possibly be surprised at the quality of the brick beneath. I think it would be wonderful if gotten back to natural color. A stiff natural bristle brush would be advised to work the stripper into the brick and then another clean one to wash the stripper out. Of course, you would have to protect the surrounding area with tarps. Wish I was there and could help.


That does sound like a fun group project.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was getting reports from someone in Vanuatu about this and they started calling it one name and then corrected themselves and I couldn't remember which one it was. I thought they moved through the alphabet and alternated between male and female names now but two Ds so I guess I was wrong.


They do move through the alphabet, but Debbie was named by our weather bureau and Donna was named by the bureau covering that part of the world. Each part of the world has their own list


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for joining us for a cuppa and some conversation mirror and we hope you return again and again. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mirror said:


> This looks a craft show .


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were just talking with a friend about solar, he said it costs $40,000 to install here, it would sure take a long time to pay for itself & in winter very little benefit with our short days


Aussie Government is pushing solar, most of mainland benefits most of the year. Certainly pays itself off just in savings on bills, even better if you can feed back into grid and get those credits as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


Paving paint, cones in a good range of colors or cover with a new mantle or granite tile


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has dawned a beautiful day, I will be home, too (what else?). Sorry about the heartburn, I can sympathise after the 12-14 days I had of reflux.


Good old quikeeze to the rescue, it works well on heartburn, as does a spoonful of apple cider vinegar in warm water.
My day isn't going so well, I managed to upend a whole container of Vanish stain remover powder, all over the washing machine, dryer, and laundry floor, and inhale some as well. Smarty pants Stu, laughed and said I'll be clean on the inside as well as the laundry, yeah burping bubbles!????
Oh well, it will get better I'm sure, it's a lovely fine cool morning, the big yellow ball out there is shining. ☀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday marla. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well it's Marla's birthday today and she'll be here soon to get me so we can do some running around, so I guess I'd best get ready to go, still in pj's. lol
> See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good old quikeeze to the rescue, it works well on heartburn, as does a spoonful of apple cider vinegar in warm water.
> My day isn't going so well, I managed to upend a whole container of Vanish stain remover powder, all over the washing machine, dryer, and laundry floor, and inhale some as well. Smarty pants Stu, laughed and said I'll be clean on the inside as well as the laundry, yeah burping bubbles!????
> Oh well, it will get better I'm sure, it's a lovely fine cool morning, the big yellow ball out there is shining. ☀


Oh, no, what a mess to clean. There's always a smarty in the crowd????

Glad your heartburn is better. Seems you have it often, have you told your doctor?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still have my friend Dave up in my attic - i told him when he died that i was going to put his ashes into two quart jars and use them for book ends - i still may. --- sam


When I first read this, I thought why's he in the attic???????? when I was a kid, the neighbors wife died very young & wanted to be buried with family in Germany, the husband cremated her but left the ashes on the piano, friends went to clean & were told by the 6 yr old to be careful with mom????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good old quikeeze to the rescue, it works well on heartburn, as does a spoonful of apple cider vinegar in warm water.
> My day isn't going so well, I managed to upend a whole container of Vanish stain remover powder, all over the washing machine, dryer, and laundry floor, and inhale some as well. Smarty pants Stu, laughed and said I'll be clean on the inside as well as the laundry, yeah burping bubbles!????
> Oh well, it will get better I'm sure, it's a lovely fine cool morning, the big yellow ball out there is shining. ☀


I've run out on milk- so I'm on ACV only, tea not being my favourite brew- I've got coffee withdrawal!
Glad the Quickeeze work for you!
That is not the best stuff to inhale! Sorry about the mess and unsympathetic response! Trust Stu to see the comical side!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, what a mess to clean. There's always a smarty in the crowd????
> 
> Glad your heartburn is better. Seems you have it often, have you told your doctor?


Thanks, The doctor tried me on Losec and it gave me a bad reaction. I'm sensitive to a lot medical things, so prefer to try natural remedies instead, and get back on my probiotics which help a lot. Looks like I need to stay with them to avoid troubles. 
As for the laundry powder, it's all cleaned up, and managed to save some of the powder. I'm calling it, an Amelia moment re the little family girl who let it snow in the driveway with laundry powder, much to her mums horror.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know I wouldn't want the job????Good luck with whatever you decide


LOL! I'll take any ideas and of course any volunteers to come visit and help. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Depends on your colour scheme/ preference. Personally I d go for white , or darkish red to look like one of those that my neighbour had.


I will have to try Joyce's idea of the paint remover, then we'll go from there, if that works, it'd be great. I wouldn't even mind it grey if it were a grey brick, it's red on the outside of the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Why not test a little spot of the brick in the back or underside with a bit of paint stripper like they use on automobiles or other furniture and see if it works? No one would see the test and you would possibly be surprised at the quality of the brick beneath. I think it would be wonderful if gotten back to natural color. A stiff natural bristle brush would be advised to work the stripper into the brick and then another clean one to wash the stripper out. Of course, you would have to protect the surrounding area with tarps. Wish I was there and could help.


That's a great idea, I'll look for the stripper and see what transpires. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound like a fun group project.


LOL!! I don't mind volunteer helpers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Paving paint, cones in a good range of colors or cover with a new mantle or granite tile


Good ideas. :sm24: 
I'll keep you all posted on what I go with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good old quikeeze to the rescue, it works well on heartburn, as does a spoonful of apple cider vinegar in warm water.
> My day isn't going so well, I managed to upend a whole container of Vanish stain remover powder, all over the washing machine, dryer, and laundry floor, and inhale some as well. Smarty pants Stu, laughed and said I'll be clean on the inside as well as the laundry, yeah burping bubbles!????
> Oh well, it will get better I'm sure, it's a lovely fine cool morning, the big yellow ball out there is shining. ☀


Oh my!! David had a fruit loop explosion this morning, they went everywhere when he tried opening the cereal bag. lol Definitely better than the Vanish powder, much easier to clean up, the dogs took care of the floor. :sm09: 
Glad that the heartburn is better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for the photos !! I had decided to try and "branch out" a little from the plain stitch "sockit2me" pattern I've been using since I first discovered Eric's wonderful tutorial !! But recently he posted a pair he'd made with cables down the sides that I really want to try, but I think a solid color is really called for so you can at least see the cables !!
> 
> Someone wrote and asked how many more sts would need to be added to the original cast-on to accommodate the cable sts. His basic pattern calls for 60 sts, and when he gave the extra directions for using a cable, he added only 4 more sts, making for a total 64 cast on. When I buy yarn for the expressed purpose of knitting socks (which is most of the time !!) I always make sure to get at least 450 yards, because I like my socks to go a bit of a ways up the leg -- not actually "knee socks" exactly, but close to it !! So 450 yards seems to work for me.
> 
> ...


The wonderful thing with socks is that even with just using a basic pattern you can do much with them. 
There are books called Socks a la Carte, I have both the toe-up and cuff down versions. They give a number of different toes and heels, cuffs and leg patterns all of which can be mix and matched. And many of the toe up and cuff down leg patterns can be used in either (a few have a definite top and bottom, like the cabled owls but most don't matter).

And if you branch out past Eric's 12" needles then there are different ways as well to make even more interesting socks. Heather (Busyworkerbee) for example always does Solefull Socks which start on the sole. Every time I hang my pair up I think must make more. Others start at the heel. All sorts of options but few if any of these will work on the small circulars. 
Personally I think Magic Loop is the most versatile (for example Soleful Socks would be hard to do on Double pointed needles though if you had enough it could be done. But would either need long ones or more than four as have stitches for the full length of the foot on them). But Magic Loop, two circulars or DPNs will enable you to do almost all if not all of the other techniques. And not all them are complicated either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday marla. --- sam


She says thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I first read this, I thought why's he in the attic???????? when I was a kid, the neighbors wife died very young & wanted to be buried with family in Germany, the husband cremated her but left the ashes on the piano, friends went to clean & were told by the 6 yr old to be careful with mom????


LOL!!! That's what I thought too.

That would be a bit of a shocker. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we have a lot of reno to do, need to finish the basement and put a master suite down there, then do the kitchen, and put new windows in everywhere, new heating and air, and flooring. I think I'll start by painting the living room though, maybe I'll look at paint today, won't take much to do and it'll really liven things up.


And you will quickly feel like you have done something


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty socks, the first one almost looks like it has a sparkle to it


It does- that is spun into the yarn so the sparkle is not from Melissa. It is one of her most popular yarns. This one has a gold sparkle but she is having trouble getting this now so normally it is silver. 
Not only is it a stunning look with the shimmer it knits up beautifully and washes and wears well as well so what more can you ask for?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were just talking with a friend about solar, he said it costs $40,000 to install here, it would sure take a long time to pay for itself & in winter very little benefit with our short days


If it includes a battery you would have no cost in summer with your long days, but yes very little benefit in winter. Normally with a battery it is a similar cost here which is why at about a quarter of that we are getting it. It will still take a long time to pay for itself, but it was at a cost that we figured we could afford to our bit to help the environment. Which at $40,000 we wouldn't have been able to look at.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon & can get to Mother's Day lunch. I've been using that Throat Coat tea that Kaye told us about when I get a cold, I think it shortens the duration. Do you have it there?


Hadn't heard of it until Kate mentioned it so no idea if we can get it here.
I'm feeling better this morning- not nearly as quickly exhausted. Also less coughing and snuffling. Mum is with one brother at the brothers place I am going to Monday so I will send him an email and get him to discuss with Mum if she wants to risk catching it. But at this time of the year they are every where so really she won't gain a lot from keeping away from me I don't think. If surgery was this week I would be more concerned.
I think I forgot to say it is on the 5th June- but many of you will have read it in the summary. I put it there but think I forgot to go back and put it here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have 2 separate yards, my inlaws lived across the road & before we were married & built this house, DHs shop, corrals & graineries were in that yard so when the inlaws sold their house, the one DS2 now has, the yard was subdivided & the house & 6 acres separated off so we had to get a separate power meter for our stuff over there,
> 
> As for not paying the bill, they charge 21% interest ????????so we will have to cough up, I'm afraid


OUCH! Given it is there bad not reading more often, I would think they would make some concessions on that.... but no way would I give them 21%. There are usury laws. Don't know what the top % is right now but that sure seems high.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


I guess two options- same colour as the wall or make a feature of it and make it a stronger colour to tie in with the rest of the walls. Either contrast or the same colour but darker. Of course you would need a different paint I'm sure to cope with the ehat.

I see others have suggested taking it back to the bricks. We have had a wall stripped back to the bricks and it does have marks on it which I suspect will always be there (personally I would have left it alone and just painted it a neutral colour and wish looking at it that we had done so. To me it looks like an outside wall inside- which is exactly what it is! But not so obvious when it was painted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They call them "smart meters". ????They had to take a bunch out in Ontario that weren't so smart


I think they did here too. I will fight it if they decide to do them in our neighborhood.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Only in the shop, it's seconds but perfectly fine for me, and sometimes they have #1's but they charge more for that. It's all by the pound, yarn and roving, well the Brown Sheep yarns and roving, they have some other really nice yarns that they've brought in too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, that's quite a drive in one night.
> 
> Rookie, phone can certainly be a pain in the behind when they don't work.
> 
> ...


As if you needed more exercise!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The tops were finished long ago, part of that bottomless box I've been working on! Machine quilting (now that I finally learned) saved me weeks of work.
> 
> Off to bed...will catch up tomorrow.


I machine quilt all of the Project Linus ones.... Only hand stitch the ones for me or family. Even then, I'm going to machine stitch the log cabins that 'm backing with lightweight denim for the girl's car quilts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> They do move through the alphabet, but Debbie was named by our weather bureau and Donna was named by the bureau covering that part of the world. Each part of the world has their own list


Ah now that makes sense. As we don't get them here we don't know as much about them. So just a co-incidence that two womens names starting with D to confuse us.
And the family in Vanuatu updating us come Queensland and have children there at school and Uni so explains why he got the names mixed up as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't have a water meter just a set bill that we pay monthly thank goodness. All new houses have them and they would really like to put one in every house but they can't force you to have one so we are not taking them up on there offer yet . I've come to the conclusion that a water meter works out cheaper than the set bill the less people there is living in the property so for now I'm sticking to no water meter


I would like a set bill, based on the fact that there are just 2 of us, but we have nothing like that. Apartments often include the utilities but not even all of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Aussie Government is pushing solar, most of mainland benefits most of the year. Certainly pays itself off just in savings on bills, even better if you can feed back into grid and get those credits as well.


And the credits on our last place were significant but now there is no government subsidy (or very little now) so not going to make nearly the same difference as last time (the payment for that going into the grid). But a bigger system and a battery so should cover us for a lot of our power we hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my!! David had a fruit loop explosion this morning, they went everywhere when he tried opening the cereal bag. lol Definitely better than the Vanish powder, much easier to clean up, the dogs took care of the floor. :sm09:
> Glad that the heartburn is better.


And a bit hard to inhale Fruit Loops


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is "roving"? It sounds interesting.


Roving is unspun wool (or other fiber) that has been combed, processed and ready to be spun on a spinning wheel to make the yarn. Some people also use it to do needle felting. Think of a continuous "ponytail" of wool. The fibers are all aligned in the same direction and ready to go. (Kind of reminds me of cotton candy.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I had a nice lunch with a few of my nursing school classmates in my old hometown yesterday. It was good to get away by myself for awhile. (DH dropped me off, but then he and MIL went somewhere else for lunch and came back for me later.) I had a delicious salad called a BLT salad that also had chicken, boiled egg, and of course bacon, lettuce, and salad vegetables. Served with a sweet and sour dressing and a homemade wheat roll. Yum! I bought a dutch apple to take home, and that's where the deliciousness ended. The crust was like cardboard, the apple filling was sickening sweet, and the topping was crunchy. Sorry I wasted the money. I guess I need to get busy and make my own pie!!


Salad sounds delicious and still nice to catch up with old friends.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can still use hand-dyed yarn but with one colour only- it will not be all the same like a solid colour but the differences still work for lovely patterns etc. I'll find some photos of ones I have done. These happen to all be dyed by Melissa Scott of Stranded in Oz- I have done others but my recent photos often just end up in Ravelry and thus not in my Photos. If you really want to look I use the same avatar there as here.


Great socks... I may call you "Twinkle Toes" with all those nice sparkly yarns. I think the pattern shows up well on all, but a little harder to see on the multicolored one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never seen it or heard of the brand :sm02:


There is another that has a Koala on it but I don't remember the name. The one shown says Australian style, not necessarily from there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was getting reports from someone in Vanuatu about this and they started calling it one name and then corrected themselves and I couldn't remember which one it was. I thought they moved through the alphabet and alternated between male and female names now but two Ds so I guess I was wrong.


That is what I thought too... At least it is done that way here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Roving is unspun wool (or other fiber) that has been combed, processed and ready to be spun on a spinning wheel to make the yarn. Some people also use it to do needle felting. Think of a continuous "ponytail" of wool. The fibers are all aligned in the same direction and ready to go. (Kind of reminds me of cotton candy.)


I have started knitting a hat directly from it-had been dyed. You pull it out as you knit. But it turned into a UFO as I wasn't really enjoying the process. Had a quick look for it but couldn't find it. Had a workshop on it at the Handknitters Guild once.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 21%- day light robbery.
> Actually I guess it is similar here come to think of it. The company we were just with gave a 25% discount for paying on time, which isn't really any different to being interest (well I guess if you take ages to pay it works our cheaper but if you are 1 day late it is really expensive).
> We have just changed because we have a very reasonably priced solar panels and battery offer but have to go with a certain company for the first 5 years.


Solar is now allowed in our community but it doesn't work out if you are as old as dirt, like us. I am hoping that all the wind farms will eventually lower the rates but not likely. Things just go up and up, regardless of what it actually costs the company to produce.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is Australian Style not from Australia (I looked it up LOL ). But yeah it looks like the type of licorice we have here. I assumed licorice would be the same everywhere. Shows you how much I know about it. LOL :sm19:


Nope, yours is stronger. Actually, a little too strong for me. The bridge mix has licorice, but also other style of candy with it and pastels and Good and Plentys have a hard candy shell. Then there are black jelly beans. We have string licorice and there are some flavored ones but I don't think of them as real licorice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks for the photos !! I had decided to try and "branch out" a little from the plain stitch "sockit2me" pattern I've been using since I first discovered Eric's wonderful tutorial !! But recently he posted a pair he'd made with cables down the sides that I really want to try, but I think a solid color is really called for so you can at least see the cables !!
> 
> Someone wrote and asked how many more sts would need to be added to the original cast-on to accommodate the cable sts. His basic pattern calls for 60 sts, and when he gave the extra directions for using a cable, he added only 4 more sts, making for a total 64 cast on. When I buy yarn for the expressed purpose of knitting socks (which is most of the time !!) I always make sure to get at least 450 yards, because I like my socks to go a bit of a ways up the leg -- not actually "knee socks" exactly, but close to it !! So 450 yards seems to work for me.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope I can find the name of the caramel maker that I found before a family reunion where I took some candy as treats. Both their regular caramel and their licorice caramel were fantastic. I'm now on a mission to find them as my mouth is watering for some.


Yum.... I've had something like that and they melt in your mouth. (DH brought me TX size jelly beans tonight.... no black ones.... I don't like the fruit ones so they are probably going to the neighbor kids...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have problems with antihistamines - makes me wired instead of sleepy. My favorite ones are Chlor-tabs from Walmart. I buy 2- bottles at a time to keep one in car and travel kit plus one in the medicine cabinet. They work great for both DH and me - no wiredness and no sleepiness.


I have never needed one. The Benadryl was standard with chemo but it never made me sleepy. Since it was daytime and I stitched through it all, I don't know if it wires me or not.  I do know Buspar and and Wellbutrion make me itch like crazy and I am wired and up all night.... Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. I'm hoping to get to gym today. One of my sponsee is celebrating 7 years of sobriety tonight. Need to get her a cake. Other than that I'm feeling lazy day and finishing heel of sock. Already have 12 rows of eye of partridge done so should go fast.


Great reason to celebrate.... All this sock talk is making me think I should try to find the missing pattern for a pair on the needles for Rachel...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we have a lot of reno to do, need to finish the basement and put a master suite down there, then do the kitchen, and put new windows in everywhere, new heating and air, and flooring. I think I'll start by painting the living room though, maybe I'll look at paint today, won't take much to do and it'll really liven things up.


Color is free..... It makes such a difference.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Feed a cold and starve a fever my mom always said, but it's hard to eat when you feel awful. I sure hope it passes quickly.


I thought it was feed a fever, starve a cold. Never could keep that straight!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I didn't really think it was from Australia, it's not terribly expensive to have been imported. lol
> I need to get another dark chocolate almond butter bar today, no added sugar so it's okay and it's soooo tasty to eat one square at a time.


The darker the better. I think a square a night should be mandatory.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a happy knitter today . I had this idea for a dress with a fake band and bow at the back and tried a new stitch on the sleeves well I'm about ready to use it as a dish cloth the only part I liked are the sleeves so will keep them . The bow part looked awful so that went . I tried the invisible kfb stitch I either did something wrong or its not as invisible as people say it looks awful and I knew but kept going , also added too many stitches so I may as well just jump right into the frog pond and frog the whole thing or just fling it . think if I was 2 I would be having a full blown tantrum by now , going to take mishka for a walk instead ????


Hate days like that!!!! Walking off that aggravation is a win/win, you and Mishka.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


Wiping down with liquid sandpaper should let you do about anything you want to it. There is also a technique where you kind of whitewash it but I don't remember what it is called. (Being me, I'd probably go black!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The follow up is to monitor the effectiveness of the medication, to see if it is working, or if changes need to be made


Ah, Down the road, I was thinking too short term.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I'm a tradionalist but I can't understand why people paint over natural things like lovely wood or stone. Could you remove the paint & go back natural? Or do you like that look? I was past a house in town this week that had beautiful stone work on the front & the new owners have painted it white???? I think, in this part of the world, the paint will be peeling in no time & be a mess


I love paint but an the same way about natural things. DH would love to paint the paneling in our LR and the kitchen cabinets. I just can't bring myself to do it. The cabinets are getting bad and I would like a color if it were original and baked on.... I'm afraid the paint done by us would never hold up in the kitchen.... I guess if we polyed over.... but still not going for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that the brick below the paint is probably not going to be able to be gotten back to a good look, this is caked on and I think it would take some serious power washing if that would even work. I was thinking maybe some slate and glass tiles, maybe subway tile sized. I definitely don't want to try painting it again, I don't like painted brick too much unless it's white and then only when teh brick or whatever is in too bad a shape to keep natural, and to pile more paint on this would just be more hideous than it already is.


That would be nice. There is also a very thin layer, almost tile, that is brick. We looked at it at Lowe's and considered doing the small bit of siding near the front door but couldn't match our brick house color which is a natural golden tan.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have it here, but the recipe has changed and it's not the licorice flavor anymore.


Yogi makes an Egyptian Licorice "tea". Yellow and Lavender box. It won't do anything for a cold but I love the taste. It has Licorice and Ginger Roots, Cardamom Pod, Clove, black pepper, orange peel and tangerine flavor, but 
I mostly taste the licorice and pepper warmth. It is tea bags, but not a drop of tea that I can find!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what were her wishes? --- sam
> \


E. Roosevelt wanted to be cremated and her ashes scattered or buried near her favorite pine tree, if I remember correctly. Instead, it was a state funeral.... exactly what she did not want.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I machine quilt all of the Project Linus ones.... Only hand stitch the ones for me or family. Even then, I'm going to machine stitch the log cabins that 'm backing with lightweight denim for the girl's car quilts.


That is why these stayed in the box so long--hand quilting is for extra special ones. Machine quilting was a someday-I-will-learn thing. But my old machine just wouldn't do right so I gave up for a while, and the Missouri Star videos inspired me to try again. Up until now, I'd only donated crocheted blankets.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would be nice. There is also a very thin layer, almost tile, that is brick. We looked at it at Lowe's and considered doing the small bit of siding near the front door but couldn't match our brick house color which is a natural golden tan.


Oh, brick veneer--that might work well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still have my friend Dave up in my attic - i told him when he died that i was going to put his ashes into two quart jars and use them for book ends - i still may. --- sam


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good old quikeeze to the rescue, it works well on heartburn, as does a spoonful of apple cider vinegar in warm water.
> My day isn't going so well, I managed to upend a whole container of Vanish stain remover powder, all over the washing machine, dryer, and laundry floor, and inhale some as well. Smarty pants Stu, laughed and said I'll be clean on the inside as well as the laundry, yeah burping bubbles!????
> Oh well, it will get better I'm sure, it's a lovely fine cool morning, the big yellow ball out there is shining. ☀


Inhaling is no laughing matter.. Hope it wasn't a lot. I have a lot of uses for apple cider vinegar but didn't know that one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good ideas. :sm24:
> I'll keep you all posted on what I go with.


If it looks like it is working, there are also strippers you can brush on and let sit or even put Saran over and it will do a lot of the work without scrubbing. I've used it on wood with really built up paint.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The wonderful thing with socks is that even with just using a basic pattern you can do much with them.
> There are books called Socks a la Carte, I have both the toe-up and cuff down versions. They give a number of different toes and heels, cuffs and leg patterns all of which can be mix and matched. And many of the toe up and cuff down leg patterns can be used in either (a few have a definite top and bottom, like the cabled owls but most don't matter).
> 
> And if you branch out past Eric's 12" needles then there are different ways as well to make even more interesting socks. Heather (Busyworkerbee) for example always does Solefull Socks which start on the sole. Every time I hang my pair up I think must make more. Others start at the heel. All sorts of options but few if any of these will work on the small circulars.
> Personally I think Magic Loop is the most versatile (for example Soleful Socks would be hard to do on Double pointed needles though if you had enough it could be done. But would either need long ones or more than four as have stitches for the full length of the foot on them). But Magic Loop, two circulars or DPNs will enable you to do almost all if not all of the other techniques. And not all them are complicated either.


I have a book like that and the girls love to design their own....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have started knitting a hat directly from it-had been dyed. You pull it out as you knit. But it turned into a UFO as I wasn't really enjoying the process. Had a quick look for it but couldn't find it. Had a workshop on it at the Handknitters Guild once.


I have tons of a very drab beige that is packaged for knitting rather than spinning. Can't come up with anything to do with it and may just spin it and then overdye. It is a lovely wool, but so drab. I have no idea what mom thought she was going to do with it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And the pieces are big so not so hard to install. Putting subway tile or glass on that rough texture will be a challenge to make it smooth with mud first.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that makes me feel better. --- sam


Just remember that if you start it and need a bit of help, Mary and I will be at KAP in a month! We can help. I did a hat from ravelry for my nephew for Christmas a couple of years ago. It's not difficult, just fiddley.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is one of Nanna (me) and our new Penelope.
> 
> Oh and they had a good night last night, baby only woke for feeds and straight back to sleep. :sm11:
> 
> Blimey sorry it is so big....


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to look and get some ideas. The main problem is what to do about the fireplace, they painted it a charcoal grey shiney paint that looks like car primer, it needs help.


Too bad about the fireplace. If you go to a paint store and discuss your dilemma, they might come up with some good ideas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I don't mind volunteer helpers.


I would love to --- it's more fun working at other people's houses!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks, The doctor tried me on Losec and it gave me a bad reaction. I'm sensitive to a lot medical things, so prefer to try natural remedies instead, and get back on my probiotics which help a lot. Looks like I need to stay with them to avoid troubles.
> As for the laundry powder, it's all cleaned up, and managed to save some of the powder. I'm calling it, an Amelia moment re the little family girl who let it snow in the driveway with laundry powder, much to her mums horror.


I'm sorry you had a reaction to Losec. I've been on it for years. I thought I would stop and try a natural remedy but my reflux came back with a vengeance. Glad you were able to clean up the laundry powder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love paint but an the same way about natural things. DH would love to paint the paneling in our LR and the kitchen cabinets. I just can't bring myself to do it. The cabinets are getting bad and I would like a color if it were original and baked on.... I'm afraid the paint done by us would never hold up in the kitchen.... I guess if we polyed over.... but still not going for it.


There is a paint specifically made for cabinets. We painted ours and they turned out great. The painting is time consuming but the end result is excellent. The paint stood up better than the new cupboards we later installed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yogi makes an Egyptian Licorice "tea". Yellow and Lavender box. It won't do anything for a cold but I love the taste. It has Licorice and Ginger Roots, Cardamom Pod, Clove, black pepper, orange peel and tangerine flavor, but
> I mostly taste the licorice and pepper warmth. It is tea bags, but not a drop of tea that I can find!


Interesting. I was just on Amazon.com and typed in licorice tea --- who knew there were quite a few brands?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished page 41. All are in my thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, brick veneer--that might work well.


I love the glass tiles that DD put in her kitchen....they are thin enough that they just might work to go over the brick nicely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You wouldn't know the difference if someone didn't tell you.


Unfortunately I would as I have problems with artificial sugars causing racing heart issues


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Today I started my course, the theory portion. As part of this we also received part of our work clothes and have to organise specified pants and boots. Hopefully I can get approval for an appropriate pair of socks. Will also be making sole up socks so I can avoid heel flaps and the resulting holes &/or lumps that I manage to make once uniform is fully organized, and some paperwork covered, then have 20 hours unpaid onsite training. After that, more paperwork and a work licence and I should be able to gain work in traffic control. So looking forward to this


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks! I have my charger plugged in all the time and then plug in phone when needed. I'll have to get it out from behind the desk and see if it has that.
> 
> I laughed at your purse pictures..... I have so many of the floor and my feet.... Unfortunately, the phone people changed the way pictures are stored and, when I updated to their NEW way, I lost a bunch of the European pictures. Grrrrr. And don't understand their new way of organizing either. Wish there was a way to backtrack.


You can also email them to yourself and save to the computer that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll keep you posted with results for tonight. I can't stand the smell of valerian and melatonin did nothing for me.


Valerian sticks and melatonin gives me nightmares.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well it had been a busy couple of days. Theory done yesterday, u I form organised, just have to pick up pants and boots and find some work socks to wear with boots, adjust the length of the pants, not just raise hems, also need to adjust position of reflective stripes so both can be seen, which will be done tomorrow. Then do my 20 hours supervised on the job training, then hopefully begin work.
> 
> On the down side, Sister's BIL passed away this morning. No further word about any arrangements so will wait to see what developes.


Good luck with the new employment. Sorry to hear about your sister's bil.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> So, am I correct in presuming that the Friday Tea Party is a continuous thread that lasts well into the next week, until the next one comes up, with people just adding their thoughts, and other people commenting on those thoughts ??
> 
> If that's the case, you probably won't find me "adding _my_ thoughts," because my life is quite mundane. However, I've never been accused of "holding my tongue" (which is why I unsubscribed to The Attic !!), so you may find me "commenting" on others' posts from time to time, if that's alright. Perhaps I'll just hide inside the recipes for a while, though....
> 
> ...gloria


You are correct. We will welcome your comments when you feel like joining us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, but where I have them I really need stacking because there isn't enough room for them side by side they are so squeezed in that I can't get them out to clean any lint from behind. But I may call the local repair person and see what it would cost and if he can do it.


They should have some air space around them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Unfortunately I would as I have problems with artificial sugars causing racing heart issues


Yes, I avoid some of them too (I won't do anything but stevia myself). He still drinks diet soda even though I don't think anyone should.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day !


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!!


No wonder you've not been online!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!!


It's a tough life...


----------

